# Ever had that villager?



## Buttonsy (May 31, 2016)

A sort of forum game! Basically, someone says a villagers name, and the next person says whether they had that villager or not (it doesn't have to be current, or from New Leaf), and then they post a new villager for the next person.

Marcie?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Baabara


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Samson?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Will have him soon but for now never had him

Opal?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Puck


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Biskit?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Graham?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Chadder?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Yes (can't wait to move him out of purely to be put on ratoulle)

Savannah? <3


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Rizzo?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Daisy?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Bones?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Rocco?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

No 

Tangy?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Sylvia?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Diana?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Walker?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Apollo?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Tammy?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Marcel?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Hazel?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Katt?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Tabby?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Benjamin?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Tia?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Blaire?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Jambette?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Frita?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Lucky?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No

Shari?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No Filbert?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Muffy?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Pheobe


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Ed?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

Nope
Wolfgang?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Fang?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Chief


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Kiki?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Deirdre?


----------



## Katattacc (May 31, 2016)

In my alternate towns yes. But not in my main one.

Frank?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Bill?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Twiggy?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

No

Zucker?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No

Static?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

I don't think so

Bea?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Lolly


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Mitzi?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (May 31, 2016)

No

Midge?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

No

Drake?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Jay?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Cherry?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Portia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No

Wolfgang?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Lily?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No

Tank?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Agent S?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Yes in my first town that I erased

Big top?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

No

Lobo


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

No

Pekoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

No

Snake?


----------



## Balverine (May 31, 2016)

Yep, have him currently c:

Hamphrey?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Jitters?


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

nope
diva?


----------



## Seroja (May 31, 2016)

Naw

Gigi?


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

nope
julian?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes, he's my dreamie.

Molly?


----------



## JellofishXD (May 31, 2016)

Yes
Sylvia?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Chrissy?


----------



## Hanami (May 31, 2016)

no

francine?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

I have her now.

Scoot?


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

yup, right now! 

marshal?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes.

Cole?


----------



## Hanami (May 31, 2016)

no

willow?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Gabi?


----------



## xara (May 31, 2016)

Yes 

Tangy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes.

Bob?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Yup I have him on purely

Pietro?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yup

Papi?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 31, 2016)

No

Flurry?


----------



## treetops (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Kabuki?


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

Yep!

Mint? ( hurr hurr)


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

nope

coco?


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

no
chester?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 31, 2016)

ya, had him once in my cycling town.

cleo?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 31, 2016)

Nope!!

Alice?


----------



## chaicow (May 31, 2016)

No

Ceasar?


----------



## treetops (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Ken?


----------



## Energytree (May 31, 2016)

No,
Fauna?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yes,

Phil?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Gladys?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 31, 2016)

Nope!!

Bam?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

nope

Merengue?


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 31, 2016)

no(i wish)

Eloise?*



*aka my favorite orig.5 villager EVER


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

no,
Tangy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Nope!

Flurry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Nope (except in my cycle town but I don't count those)

Lopez?


----------



## Razpup (May 31, 2016)

Nope.
Margie?


----------



## LunarMako (May 31, 2016)

Nope. 

Axel?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yep - Not a fan

Dizzy ?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

nope,

Zucker?


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yup i have her in my town..

Melba?


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

yes 

pietro?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yup

Eugene?


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

yup

hippeux?


----------



## Hanami (May 31, 2016)

no

frita?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Yup

Paula (my nightmare)


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

no,

Violet?


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2016)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Angus?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

no,

Stitches?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 31, 2016)

Yup, in both my towns.

Charlise?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Agent S?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Yup. Moved out of my town a while ago~ 

Cally?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Chartreux?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Who?


Bertha?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

No

Klaus?


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Sadly, yes. Thank goodness he's gone now.

Rosie?


----------



## princesse (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Ankha?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yeah,

Diva?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes.

Curt?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Bianca?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yes,

Charlise


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes.

Teddy?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

No,

Bunnie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Papi?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

No

Axel?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

No,

Joey?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

No.

Roscoe?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Jacques ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yep

Merry?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Yes sadly

Pietro?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

No.

Bones?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Tank?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Filbert?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Walt?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

No

Henry?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Tiffany?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

Yes,

Cobb?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

No (surprisingly)

Julian ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes.

Molly?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

no,

Scoot?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yes

Queenie? (I hate her so much >.<)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Nope.

Keaton?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Nope

Elmer?


----------



## Bluberry (May 31, 2016)

Nooooooo glue here.
Twiggy?


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

yes

pietro?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

No.

Kyle?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yes,

curlos?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

No.

Beau?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

No,

Chrissy.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 1, 2016)

No.

Lionel?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, he was awesome

Poppy?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Gabi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope.

Winnie?


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 1, 2016)

In my previous town I did! 

Nan?


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 1, 2016)

nope.

zucker?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes,

Harry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Sadly yes thank god he gone

Rocco?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

Not in New Leaf but on the gamecube I did have him.

Doc?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

no,

Shari?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes.. Can't stand her!

Cherri ?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 1, 2016)

yeh

Gigi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope.

Pashmina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

nope

felicity?


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

yes
pekoe?


----------



## Cozimnormal (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope
Gloria?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes >.<"

Octavian ?


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Moe?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope

Derwin?


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Only in a cycle town a few times, never a main 

Kevin?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 1, 2016)

No, Ken?


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

no 
kiki?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes (love her)

Tangy?


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

yes, in city folk!!

prince?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, sadly ....Not a fan

Rocket?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

no,

Muffy?


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

no 
wart jr?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Cally?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope.

Marshal?


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2016)

yep
Jambette?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope! (_thankfully..._)

Anicotti?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes.

Hamlet?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Cube?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Curly?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

No,

Maple?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Pinky?


----------



## chaicow (Jun 1, 2016)

No

Sally?


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes
Olaf


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

No (unless my cycle town)


Annalisa (anteater)


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes
Kitt?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes

Punchy ?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 1, 2016)

no

mint?


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes

Apollo?


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup!

Hugh?


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 2, 2016)

No  bummer

Sparro


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Jay?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

No

Ruby?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 2, 2016)

no

flurry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

No.

Ozzie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

No

Yuka?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope!!

Lobo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah i liked him

Savanah?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

Yep!! She planted a lot of flowers, and while she has moved, Lucky moved in right where she lived and has maintained her garden.

Pashmina?


----------



## Energytree (Jun 2, 2016)

nope!
Marina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup she live in lovely with her bf octavian

Sydney


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

No

Pancetti?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 2, 2016)

no,

Sally?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya

Grizzly?


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 2, 2016)

nope

punchy?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope

Stinky?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 2, 2016)

no,

Maelle?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

No

Tiffany?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 2, 2016)

yup,

Ankha?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah for a bit of my ex

Roscoe?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup.

Bob?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup! He's a dreamie of mine and is in my town right now 

Fauna?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2016)

I might have but I don't remember.

Biskit?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Portia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Cally?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes.

Apple?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Derwin?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Tangy?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes!

(F?r) Elise?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes - Can't stand her >.<"

Lyman?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope.

Al?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Yep

Cally?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes! I had her in one of my early NL towns and she and Joey were my favorites!
Well since it seems you have a lot of my villagers...
Kevin?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes

Gabby?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

no

poncho?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 3, 2016)

yup, he's cute

Beardo?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 3, 2016)

nope

Freckles?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

No.

Dotty?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

no

benjamin?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes.

Kiki?


----------



## treetops (Jun 3, 2016)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 3, 2016)

yess

Mitzi


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

no

sprinkle?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

no,

Pecan?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

No

Rocket?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 3, 2016)

No

Octavian?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

no,

Marina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

No

Rocket?


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2016)

In a campsite, around 6 times. Once 3 times in a row, but never in town


Muffy?


----------



## Ami (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes

Marshal


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

yep have him atm
Lopez?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

no

goldie?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, Felicity?


----------



## ellarella (Jun 3, 2016)

sadly not 

cyrano?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

no

skye?


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

nope

poppy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

nope

papi?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

nope

papi?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 3, 2016)

Nope

Alli?


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 3, 2016)

nope,

Cole?


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 3, 2016)

nope,

Cole?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

no

peanut?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 3, 2016)

No

Tank?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

No.

Bunnie?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 3, 2016)

nope

Genji?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

No.

Snake?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

No

Stinky?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

No.

Diana?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes.

Violet?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Soon in the near future for purely town~

Margie?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes

Gloria?


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 3, 2016)

No

Lyman?


----------



## gh0st (Jun 4, 2016)

No

Hamlet?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 4, 2016)

Yup.

Gayle?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 4, 2016)

No

Coco


----------



## treetops (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope.

Molly?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 4, 2016)

I wish

Dora?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Soon~ for my mouse town

Rasher?


----------



## chapstick (Jun 4, 2016)

No, but I share a birthday with him!

Stitches?


----------



## chaicow (Jun 4, 2016)

no

Marcie?


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 4, 2016)

no!

Kidd?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes

Pashmina?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 4, 2016)

yes

merry?


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2016)

i think so
fuchsia?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 4, 2016)

Hopefully soon
Beau?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes

Monty?


----------



## Ookami (Jun 4, 2016)

No
Julian?


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes!

Sprinkles?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes

Bunni?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 4, 2016)

yes

annalise?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 4, 2016)

nope

Dotty?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope.

Bill?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

yes

apple?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 5, 2016)

no
peaches?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 5, 2016)

No.
Rocket?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 5, 2016)

no
wolfgang?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah...

Freya?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 5, 2016)

No

Broccolo?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes

Samson?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

no

shari?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes

Nibbles?


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

nope
Ankha?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 5, 2016)

Only in a cycle town

Coco?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

no

cole?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 5, 2016)

No

Julian?


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes

Mimi


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 5, 2016)

No.

Avery?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

yes

vesta?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 5, 2016)

no,

Sprinkle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

No.

Stitches?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

no

chevre?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

No.

Nan?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

no

teddy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes

Sprocket


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope!

Frobert?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 14, 2016)

nope quq

how about Felicity?


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope!

Annalisa?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope.
Julian? c:


----------



## korumi (Jun 14, 2016)

nope sadly D:

muffy?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 14, 2016)

no... quq

what about Hans??


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

No.

Alphonso?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope.

Chow?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, and he creeps me out.

Soleil?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup I love her a lot

Dizzy


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope

Zucker?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope

Colton?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep

Clyde?


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

No.

Pashmina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup for a bit she was ok

Pietro?


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep, he's my smug little sheepie 

Ankha?


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes! awhie back in nl
Tutu?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope 

Cookie?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

nope

Apple?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup she living in lovely


Curlos?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

No 

Cookie


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 14, 2016)

EHHH
nopeyes.not in nl but cf i think!
Lopez?
(ny b day buddy)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope

Annalisa (aneater)


----------



## Hanami (Jun 14, 2016)

no

papi?


----------



## AlatreonsPaws (Jun 14, 2016)

Nnnnope

Ankha?


----------



## AlatreonsPaws (Jun 14, 2016)

I love double posting due to lag, I really do


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

yes,

Molly?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 16, 2016)

yes

Tia?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Rosie?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes

Ruby


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Portia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Kitty


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2016)

Not on New Leaf but I had her on the gamecube-version.

Gaston?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Biskit?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Zell


----------



## princesse (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes

Ankha?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes

Kyle


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Yes
> 
> Kyle



Nope!

Baabara?


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes.

Annalise?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

No

Marcel?


----------



## Jou (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope :c
Mira?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 16, 2016)

No.
Tammi?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 16, 2016)

no

Ricky?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

no,

Pinky?


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope!

Marshal?


----------



## Discord (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope, doesn't ring a bell.

Anyone ever had Benedict?.


----------



## Jou (Jun 16, 2016)

Yup!

How about Canberra? ' Q'


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 16, 2016)

sadly, yes

Elise? >.>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope~

Chow?


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

Nope
Flora


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yes

Wolfgang?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 18, 2016)

Nope

Skye?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Nope

Flurry?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes

Deena?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 18, 2016)

I have her as one of my first villagers in both my towns, and she's still in the new one, I stopped her from moving.

Tammy.


----------



## treetops (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep!

Penelope?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## Ami (Jun 18, 2016)

I dont think so

Apple


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Yup

Rocco?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 19, 2016)

No.

Roscoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Yup for a little while

drago


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 19, 2016)

Nope...

Benedict?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Nope

Keaton?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't think so. If he's one of the new eagles then no.

Diana


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 20, 2016)

I believe.

Chadder?


----------



## Koden (Jun 20, 2016)

nope.

Melba?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope.

Zell?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

No

Wilow?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 20, 2016)

No...

Wart Jr. ?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

nope

gigi?


----------



## skylucario (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope, though I've had all of the other villagers listed on this page of the thread! xD

Agent S?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope.

Punchy?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah,

Muffy?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes! Love her.

Agnes?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope.

Rocket?


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope
Goldie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope

Mitzi?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 20, 2016)

No.

Octavian?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

I think he still lives in my Gamecube-town. 

Annalisa the anteater?


----------



## meowduck (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes 

Chief?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 20, 2016)

I think so, yeah.

Caroline?


----------



## moonford (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep

Tipper?


----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 20, 2016)

No
Mint?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

No.

Joey?


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2016)

No

Pate?


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2016)

Oops double post


----------



## cornimer (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, in Wild World.

Jeremiah?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

No

Mallary?


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope.


Celia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Nope

Coco


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

Yup.

Del?


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jun 20, 2016)

Nu-uh


Bill?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2016)

Not that I can recall

Alfonso?


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

No
Punchy


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 20, 2016)

No

Filbert?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

No

Egbert?


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

No
Muffy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes she so cute

Pietro


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes
Filbert


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

No 

Tammy


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 21, 2016)

No

Cookie?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

No...

Elvis?


----------



## vexnir (Jun 21, 2016)

Nope.

Roscoe?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah.

Roald?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2016)

Nope


Hippeux


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

yeah......

drago?


----------



## Ami (Jun 21, 2016)

No
Bunnie


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah she's in my New Leaf town, she's actually one of my Dreamies so I'm pretty happy I've got her.

Purrl?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 21, 2016)

No

Mira


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes

Blanche?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 21, 2016)

No, but I'd love to have her. Imagine having one of the golden girls in your town.

She'd add a dash of southern charm to any residency ;D

Rod? (Asking because I've had him twice)


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

nope!

timbra?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 21, 2016)

Never. I don't even know what animal that is.

Astrid?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

Nope.

Antonio?


----------



## Tangle (Jun 21, 2016)

Nope
Muffy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes she so lovely


Alli?


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes
Marcie?


----------



## Aniko (Jun 21, 2016)

No 

Eunice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2016)

No.

Rocket?


----------



## creamyy (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope. Chester?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 22, 2016)

no quq

wolfgang?


----------



## mikkaru (Jun 22, 2016)

No ;-;

Roscoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

yeah 

shari


----------



## ExpertFan (Jun 22, 2016)

no

Gabi?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

yeah she was fine for the moment

midge?


----------



## Mints (Jun 22, 2016)

no, i don't think so.

muffy?


----------



## Koden (Jun 22, 2016)

no, but shes cute!
Tangy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

nope

ozzie?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 22, 2016)

never quq

del?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 22, 2016)

No!

Cyrano?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope 

Gabi?


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 22, 2016)

No

Pippy?


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

No...
Patty?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 22, 2016)

no

o'hare?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

yes

Bunnie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

No,

Marina?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope.

Zucker?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

yup,

Bill?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

No
Flurry


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

No

pietro

- - - Post Merge - - -

No

pietro


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

yup,

Merengue?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope

Tank


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes.
Walt?


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope
Dizzy?


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

I have him right now. I like him but he needs to move.
Roald?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2016)

Not that I can remember.

Doc?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope.

Lucky?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope

Static


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 22, 2016)

In Wild World, yes. In New Leaf, he was just camping...

What about *DUN DUN!* Marshal?


----------



## treetops (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope.

Yuka?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 22, 2016)

Not that I know of.

Savannah?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope,

Hazel?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes. 

Broccolo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Not yet ~ currently not working on my mouse town

Prince?


----------



## treetops (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope.

Graham?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 23, 2016)

no uvu

monique? ovo


----------



## Daydream (Jun 23, 2016)

Well... I had her in Animal Crossing on the Gamecube, 10 years ago. Does that count? xD

Flurry?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes

Cole?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup!

Samson?


----------



## Jou (Jun 23, 2016)

No, no idea who that is even omg

Chow?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope. But I do in HHD~


Lucky?


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes
Anabelle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

No

Sydney?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 23, 2016)

No,

Savannah?


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes
Hugh?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes

Flip?


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

No
Wart. Jr ( Gross )


----------



## Cascade (Jun 23, 2016)

No,

Ken?


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes
Astrid?


----------



## Contessa (Jun 23, 2016)

No 
Chops?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope.

Al? ;^;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

No and thank god

Bam


----------



## Daydream (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes! (Btw, Al is fantastic, huh)

Lopez?


----------



## Addykins (Jun 23, 2016)

No 

Lucky?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 23, 2016)

No

Ankha


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 23, 2016)

No.

Axel?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 23, 2016)

nope quq

how about Felicity?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah for a bit

Naomi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope.

Julian?


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

Nahhh.

Punchy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope.

Katt?


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

yes.

ankha?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes.

Lily?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

No

Colton


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

No

Gloria


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

No

Maple?


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 24, 2016)

Nope,

Derwin?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah he was ok

Tucker


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

No!

Bill?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 24, 2016)

He was in my first Wild World town and I love him!

Lolly?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah....

nana


----------



## Pearls (Jun 24, 2016)

Nope
Hazel?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

NO!

Have you had Purrl?


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jun 24, 2016)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

No!

Deirdre?


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 24, 2016)

Noo

Lucy?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

No,

Peeewe?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Nope.

Derwin?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah 


Pietro


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

yes,

Molly?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Not really


Merengue


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

No,

Rudy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yup love him

Kitty


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

No,

Savannah?


----------



## Discord (Jun 24, 2016)

Doesn't ring a bell

Biskit?.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

No

Bruce?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah.

Benedict?


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jun 25, 2016)

Never heard of him.

Drake?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

No.

Joey?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 25, 2016)

No

Rolf


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 25, 2016)

nope!!

papi??


----------



## Daydream (Jun 25, 2016)

No!

Paula?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

Yup.

Blanche?


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope

Lolly?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 25, 2016)

No

Mint


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 25, 2016)

i don't remember having her.

jacques?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope

Sparro


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope.

Midge?


----------



## Dork (Jun 25, 2016)

Yep! (super cute)

Shep?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes
Hazel?


----------



## focus (Jun 25, 2016)

nope
agent s?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope.

Big Top?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Yup for a moment

Bob


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 26, 2016)

No.

Mitzi?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 26, 2016)

no quq

Melba?


----------



## Licorice (Jun 26, 2016)

no

Flip?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope!!

Lucha?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 26, 2016)

nope,

Dotty?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 26, 2016)

nope. never heard of them tbh.

stitches?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope! Although I have seen him in my campsite while resetting I think.

Alice?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope

Amelia


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah!

Drake?


----------



## Koden (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope!

Beau?


----------



## Pearls (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes! he moved away a while ago ;n;
Dizzy?


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, he moved away yesterday. c:
Margie?


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Never had her.

Bruce?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 26, 2016)

yes

Ruby?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah

Paula -.- (I hate her)


----------



## Daydream (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, sadly. I hate her too!

Dora?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

We're on the same page
Dora yeah she live in ratoulle one day

Flora


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yep... she was a PAIN to move out of my town..

Paula?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh well xD Paula is everywhere. This villager was just asked xD Yes, I had her.

Stitches?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup!

Flurry?


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 26, 2016)

No ;-; I wish I had her though.

Portia?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup.

Cookie?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes.

Fang?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 26, 2016)

yup, Wolfgang?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yup he was ok

Ken


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope.

Rory?


----------



## treetops (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope.

Hans?


----------



## Ossy (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope.

Monique?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2016)

No

Peewee?


----------



## Hamilton (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope! 

Lily?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 27, 2016)

No. Croque?


----------



## Crona (Jun 27, 2016)

nope!
benjamin?


----------



## Dork (Jun 27, 2016)

nope 

kabuki?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yup he was funny

alli


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 27, 2016)

nope!

chevre?


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 27, 2016)

never! quq

how about Teddy?


----------



## treetops (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope.

Agent S?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 27, 2016)

No. Anicotti?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope

Chadder


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

nope. graham ?


----------



## Crona (Jun 27, 2016)

yes! he was such a cute little hamster.
puddles?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope, but she seems nice !

Amelia?


----------



## Ossy (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope.

Jacques?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 27, 2016)

No

Gaston


----------



## Daydream (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, he was one of my first five villagers in my first town back when the game was released. 

Lily?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah she ok

Gigi


----------



## Daydream (Jun 27, 2016)

No

Rodney?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes I think so, he's a kangaroo maybe

Walt?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes

Willow?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2016)

No, but I wish!!

Jitters?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, from someone's void. I didn't plot reset since I didn't expect him to move... His house was on my blue hybrids and my path... Also right beside the beach ramp. Such a great villager.

Bluebear?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup,

Whitney?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

No, but have you had Filbert, Peanut, or Ricky?


----------



## treetops (Jun 27, 2016)

Never had any of those.

Fuchsia?


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope!

Bunnie?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup i have her right now.

Bruce?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope

Spork?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Not really.

--------

What about Chrissy and/or Francine?

Everyone here's going gaga for those two, along with Marshal, Rosie, Merengue, Ankha, and other pastel villagers to fit right in to their bright pink and bright blue towns of Wishfall/Starfell/Treevale/whatever the Hell kinda stupid name that has their mayors wearing anime-eye glasses (despite not all Japanese shows having people with giant eyes) and wigs with three strips of ribbon running down them/carefully styled into hairbows and cutesy little maid dresses and they're ALWAYS set during the Sakura Season so their trees will always have that cutesy pink color and pink petals will perpetually rain down from the sky and the mayor will always be named some cutesy name like Yukuko/Ali/Marie and their greeting will always be some sort of pattern (Greek letters that look like they spell out a word/phrase, hearts, ^_^) and they'll always have some perfect checkerboard pattern of pink and white roses and the name of their town spelled out in gingerbread pattern on their plaza and loads of Jacob's Ladders/Lilies of the Valley around their house and every room will have the Mermaid theme with tons of Gyroids and the song K.K Bubblegum/K.K Etude/I Love You/K.K Lullaby (despite that song ending on a jumpscare) and the exterior is shaped like Queen Nefertiti's hair and it has some Mermaid outside and everything is cutesy dutesy wutesy and any unfortunate visitors who happen to be nearby will die because of cholesterol overdose (metaphorically speaking; in actuality, they might a} if visiting, leave immediately, or b} if dreaming, wake up right away and if it was a Grab Bag Dream, tell Luna to NEVER EVER EVER randomly pick that town ever again; both choices are followed by them rushing to the toilet and vomiting).


----------



## Taj (Jun 27, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Not really.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



Havin fun there?

I've had both, but never kept them as they were in my cycle town


How about one of my OG,s Peaches?


----------



## Socketlaunch (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope. Whitney?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Havin fun there?



Hahaha, maybe I got a bit TOO carried away.

-------

By the way, I said NO, I have not had Whitney.

Have you (yes, you!) had this lovely little orange dog named Biskit? I loved him when he lived in S-Ville, but unfortunately, he left once I picked up X.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh yes. He is my favorite villager of all time! 

Hugh?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Sure. He kinda landed on my flower garden I'd made as a memorial to Biskit.

Have you had the luck to have mysterious squirrel Marshal in your town?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup, i got bored of him xD

Renee?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes.....

Ankha


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 27, 2016)

No. Kiki?


----------



## JX- (Jun 27, 2016)

No. Kevin?


----------



## Svive (Jun 27, 2016)

no

jambette?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Ken


----------



## vel (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Peaches?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Savannah <3


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Filbert?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 28, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Not really.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



I actually took the time to read this
My real name is Ali lmaooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> Nope
> 
> Filbert?



Nope.

Alli, since I'm on the subject? (although it's spelled wrong)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

In a City Folk town I barely remember, and a Wild World town I barelyer remember (I remember not knowing the difference between greetings and catchphrases, so I made her catchphrase "Hi, JERK!!!!" or something along those lines).

Have you had Angus?


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope,

Bettina?


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 28, 2016)

No, 

Teddy?


----------



## treetops (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope.

Zell?




Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> -snip-



um okay lol.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Opal


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Queenie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Al


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

No, but he was in my sister's old town.

Have you had Rosie, Goldie, or Stitches?



treetops said:


> Nope.
> 
> Zell?
> 
> ...



Ah!? How could you accuse me of SAYING such a word!?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope!!

Lyman?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

NAAH.

Have you ever had O'Hare? That suave, silly bunny?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 28, 2016)

No,

Poncho?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 28, 2016)

No

Camofrog


----------



## Daydream (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, in Wild World I believe

Monique?


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes
Kitty?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah!

Puddles?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Cranston


----------



## Daydream (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, he was my second favorite villager from my first town in ACNL!

Bella?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Not yet can't wait to have her

Samson


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope!

Pashmina?


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope

Mira?


----------



## Socketlaunch (Jun 28, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> Nope
> 
> Mira?



Nope, but she's one of my dreamies. Kidd?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope! But I love all the goats.

Bluebear?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

Hardly.

Has precious cinnamon roll Pecan ever been to your town?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope

How about my dashing gentleman Lionel


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope.

Bud?


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes
Agnes?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

Hardly!

Has Curt lived in your town?


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

No. c:
Angus. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah he was ok

Naomi


----------



## nnsfa (Jun 29, 2016)

No.

Agent S


----------



## ellarella (Jun 29, 2016)

no 

cyrano?


----------



## nnsfa (Jun 29, 2016)

no

agent s


----------



## Cailey (Jun 29, 2016)

no

gayle?


----------



## Kylekandy (Jun 29, 2016)

No

Kyle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

No

Apollo


----------



## treetops (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope.

Margie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope

Lyman


----------



## aericell (Jun 30, 2016)

No

Patty?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope, but I've seen her.

Dora?


----------



## treetops (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope.

Gayle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope 
Erik


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah.

Cherry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope

Tammi


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

No

Barold?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

No

Mac


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 30, 2016)

Yup.

Flurry?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

In cycling town, not main town.

Bertha?


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

No. 
Biff?


----------



## korumi (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes!
Curlos?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah for a bit

Sparro


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

Why, no.

Have you ever had Eggs Benedictus?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm assuming you mean Benedict? Nope.

Beardo?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't think so.

Ursula? (for those who've played the older games)


----------



## acnl t (Jun 30, 2016)

No. Curlos?


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

No
Jeremiah. c:


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope.

Eloise?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Yup love her

Egbert


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

yes

Poncho?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope

Tutu


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 1, 2016)

No!

Have you had Muffy?


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

??

Muffy?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 1, 2016)

No I have not had Muffy!

How about Tad or Emerald (both never appeared past e+)?


----------



## treetops (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope.

Avery?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh! I had him on Wild World I believe! 

Ribbot?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 1, 2016)

No.

One of your villagers is technically Gabriel. In Japan, Biff is called Gabriel.

Speaking of hippos, have you had Bitty (also never showed up past e+)?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope

Gayle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope

Gala


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

nope,

Whitney??


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> No.
> 
> One of your villagers is technically Gabriel. In Japan, Biff is called Gabriel.
> 
> Speaking of hippos, have you had Bitty (also never showed up past e+)?



I did know that! I share my name with one of my villager, that's kinda cool!

_________

No for Whitney

Soleil?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes I loved her

Hamlet


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah, he moved out from Yamaska yesterday.

Flurry?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 1, 2016)

Hardly.

Have you had this strange white squirrel named Marshal at any point in your town(s) whatsoever?


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes

Maple?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

No

Velma?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope

Vesta


----------



## nnsfa (Jul 1, 2016)

yeah

tank


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

I love him 

Lionel


----------



## JX- (Jul 2, 2016)

had him

rory


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Pompom


----------



## vel (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Antonio


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

Once... I think.

Have you had the luck to allow Pecan to live in your town?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Blaire


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

Yep

Diana


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

Hardly. I don't do Tier 1 folks.

Have YOU had the misfortune (unless you're ZackScottGames) to have Katt living in your town?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope!! Although I actually think Katt is really cute and wouldn't mind her if I didn't already have a bunch of uchis.

Francine?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 2, 2016)

Had her for a short few weeks. 

Tia?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope, I don't like her (or any elephant).

Apple?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, she's so sweet.
Ruby? <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope!

Tipper?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, she reminds me of Niki Minaj for some reason. XD
Naomi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope!

Frita?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope. I don't even know there's this villager named. Frita.

Poppy?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes.
Sprinkle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Pango


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

No!

But have you ever gotten lucky and had Lucky in your town!?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Rocco


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

No!!

Lobo?


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 2, 2016)

yeah on GC

Mathilda?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope!!

Marcie?


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 2, 2016)

yeah  for like 10 month

Gigi?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Soon

Diva


----------



## Daydream (Jul 2, 2016)

No!

Rodeo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Chrissy


----------



## Daydream (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, in my first town in 2013 and also the town I have right now 

Francine?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Rod


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

Rod? Kinda-ish.

I once had Biskit in my town. Have you had him in your town!?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Drago


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Drago


----------



## treetops (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope.

Cookie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope

Fauna


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope!!

Deirdre?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope, I wish I had her tough

Bam?


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep

Elvis?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope


Flip


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep

Agent S?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Yup

Lobo


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep

Hazel?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Julian


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep

Lucky?


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 3, 2016)

yep 

Marcel?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes in my cycling town

Tangy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Tabby


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

ugh, yes

Samson?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 3, 2016)

Yup

Bangle?


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

yeah

jacques?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Ruby


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

yep

hamlet?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope!!

Alice?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 3, 2016)

No! Greta?


----------



## ``` (Jul 3, 2016)

No.

Bluebear?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

No

Cheri


----------



## treetops (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope.

Genji?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Yup

Muffy


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep.

Papi?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope

Goose


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep, again 

Axel?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 4, 2016)

No?

But have you had Dizzy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope!!

Bree?


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

Nah

Purrl?


----------



## ``` (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes

Tangy?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jul 4, 2016)

No

Rizzo?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jul 4, 2016)

No

Rizzo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope

Bella


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

nope

maple?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope!

Moose?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope

Erik


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope!

Lucha?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes

Freya


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope

Fauna?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Fix

And yes

Frita


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

Yup, she lives in Yamaska, I like her!

Peanut?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope

Marina


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 5, 2016)

No.

Apollo


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

No

Zucker


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope!

Marina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Yup she live in lovely


Octavian


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope!!

Frobert?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope

Kevin


----------



## Daydream (Jul 7, 2016)

No

Bud?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 7, 2016)

No^^

Skye?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

No, but sometimes I wish I had her in one of my towns!!

Dora?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No, but sometimes I wish I had her in one of my towns!!

Dora?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope~

Tiffany?


----------



## Taj (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope



Muffy?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 7, 2016)

No!

Rudy?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 7, 2016)

Hardly ever.

But, have you had the big blue lovable fuzzball named Beardo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope

Punchy


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't think so.

Apple?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope ;o

Papi?


----------



## treetops (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes!! I have her and she is a favourite...

Pashmina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah she was  ok


Tex


----------



## Daydream (Jul 8, 2016)

No!

Elvis?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope

Spork?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 8, 2016)

Nu

Chevre?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 9, 2016)

No, Agent S?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope!

Nibbles?


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 9, 2016)

Only in the campsite, so no.

Lopez?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope

Clyde


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

nope

antonio


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope!!

Cyrano?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope 
Wolfgang??


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yup!  

Goldie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope

Sally


----------



## Daydream (Jul 9, 2016)

No!

Camofrog?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope

Paula -.- I hate her


----------



## Licorice (Jul 9, 2016)

Paula keeps moving into my towns, it's getting weird.

Tammi?


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 9, 2016)

Nah.

Baarbra?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope

Flurry?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 9, 2016)

YEEEEAH

Al? (aka best gorilla in this game)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

No (sorry the best it's violet)

What about violet?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope..

Keeping up with the gorilla theme.. Hans?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Let's keep it like that so now it's 
Boone?


----------



## treetops (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope.

Rocket?


----------



## Bluerobots (Jul 10, 2016)

No 

Cookie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

It got ruin how sad

And nope

Let's do dog now

Cherry


----------



## Mintie (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, actually :'D I loved her

and okie ;3
Bones?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Not really

Biskit?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Rolf?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Leonardo?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 10, 2016)

I did actually. I got him from someones void... :/

Rory?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow 

And no

Michael Jackson. ..oops I meant Olaf?


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah on the 3ds version.. 

Moose?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope
Phoebe?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Blanche?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes she to cute 

Kitty


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

no (gladly)

merengue?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope.

Blaire?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Mint


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

yes

bam?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Eloise


----------



## ellarella (Jul 10, 2016)

nope!

cyrano?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Pango


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Chief?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Yup

Whitney


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Moe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah he was so cute
Pietro


----------



## Daydream (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Puddles?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope..

Lolly?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 10, 2016)

No..

Fang?


----------



## Chicha (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Joey?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope

Ava


----------



## treetops (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes!

Colton?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope

Pate?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope

Tiffany


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope

Goose


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 11, 2016)

No. Hans?


----------



## Discord (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope

Ribbot?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

yes!

sparro?


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 11, 2016)

nope 

Jambette?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope

Punchy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup I liked him


Mott


----------



## Daydream (Jul 11, 2016)

No

Cousteau?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope 

Cranston


----------



## Daydream (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes I miss him (kinda)

Tex?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes, he's cute. So fat. So squishy.

Kitt?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah!

Rod?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 11, 2016)

No!

Diva?


----------



## twins (Jul 11, 2016)

Pixr said:


> No!
> 
> Diva?



Nope

Bruce?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope

Buck


----------



## treetops (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 11, 2016)

nope

Tia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope


Opal


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope

vladmir?


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope 
Moe


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 12, 2016)

No.

Puddles?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

No!

Clay?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes I love him


Apple


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

no

francine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2016)

No.

Bella?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 12, 2016)

nope

Greta?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 12, 2016)

no

Phoebe?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

No!

Zell?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope 

Erik?


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 12, 2016)

no

peaches?


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 13, 2016)

No

Naomi?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 13, 2016)

No.

Rolf?


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope.

Static?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes.

Mitzi?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

On Gamecube, yes. On New Leaf, no.

Doc?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope

Julian


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes. I did not like him. He made googly eyes at Savannah so he hed to go.

Rocket?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

No and good no one can look like that at savannah

Victoria


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope

Sven?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 13, 2016)

No.

Samson?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

No

Flora?


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2016)

Yep!

Pate?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes! cx

Roald?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope!

O'Hare?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes!

Bob?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 13, 2016)

I had him once.

Have you ever had Rosie? I mean, come on! Everyone and their grandmother has!


----------



## treetops (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope.

Apple?


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

yes.
Bertha?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope

Bubbles?


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope, but I would love to have her.
Rocco?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope
Henry?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 14, 2016)

No!

Lucky?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope

Biskit?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 15, 2016)

No.

Camofrog?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope!!

Jeremiah?


----------



## treetops (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope.

Poncho?


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 15, 2016)

No

Erik?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

No!

Beau?


----------



## moonford (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes.
Agnes?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope


Flora


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes!

Astrid?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2016)

No. Ed?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 15, 2016)

What? No! But, on the other paw...

Have you had Marshal, who's loved by everyone and relishing in all this attention, despite clearly being at fault for many things, which may or may not include breaking into an abandoned stunt theater run mainly by cats whilst brainwashing the captain of the boat that crashlanded there after a storm hit with an evil hat?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, that description of Marshal was so fantastic that I'm sad to say I have not.

Winnie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Yup but just for a bit

Robin


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, she was fine. 

Eloise?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope!

Kiki?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
One of my favorite villagers, Graham?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 16, 2016)

Yesss I have him right now cx

Tank?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 16, 2016)

No.

Hamlet?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

No, but I like him ^-^
Chow?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank the heavens no

Kabuki?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 16, 2016)

Yesss I have him currently as well cx

Hamphrey?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
Lolly?


----------



## treetops (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes!

Walker?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Nah,
Rhonda?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope!!

Jitters?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope

Margie?


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes

Big top?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Yup he was ok

Margie?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, I'm pretty sure I briefly had her in Wild World.

Peanut?


----------



## Bluberry (Jul 17, 2016)

Nada.

Papi?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope!
Jacques?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't think so!

Diana?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

I wish...
Diva?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes. 

Agent S?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 17, 2016)

No!

Drake? (I need a one dance...)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes

Rocket?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't think so, no.

Axel?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 17, 2016)

I probably have on one of my cycle towns... But I don't remember lol

Pietro?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes! I miss him. :c 

Stitches?


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes.

Hazel?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes I used to have her in my first ACNL town...

Zell?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes.

Joey?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 17, 2016)

No.

Bertha?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

No.

Poncho?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope

Gengi


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 17, 2016)

No

Egbert?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

No.

Benedict?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 17, 2016)

Nooope

Kody?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

I think so, yes.

Kabuki?


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 17, 2016)

No

Marcel?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes!!! He is my sweet doggy.

Rasher?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope

Savannah


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, but only in a temporary cycling town so I never interacted with her.

Cube?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope.

Muffy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Yup

Pietro


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope, but sometimes I wish I did!

Eunice?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Yep! Got her right now!
Cesar?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope

Kabuki?


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes but I was *not* a fan, only one I've ever disliked. Thankfully they were easy to move out

Nana?


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 18, 2016)

Yep! She recently moved out, actually.

Tangy?


----------



## treetops (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope.

Celia?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope

Pango?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope.

Cyrano?


----------



## Panda Hero (Jul 18, 2016)

Yep, have him right now actually!

Tutu?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope!!

Dotty?


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

nooooo

marshal?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

No
Aurora?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes I love her

Rosie


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope. 

Iggly?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 18, 2016)

No.

Merengue?


----------



## Chartreuse (Jul 18, 2016)

Yep!

Ankha?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope.

Phil?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't care about him.

Nibbles?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

No? Yes? I'm not sure... Maybe it was on the Wii

Sheldon?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes.

Hamlet?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes.

Clay?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope

Queenie?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 19, 2016)

Nah.
Freya?


----------



## Varil (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes. Oh god someone please take her away from me she's in front of my bridge.

Genji?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

Bunnie?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes
Scoot?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 19, 2016)

Once, yes.

And about dat signature of yours, how about Purrl?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope!!

Marina?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 19, 2016)

Wild World, yes.

What about Frobert??


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep, in Wild World!!

Lucky?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

Sydney?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jul 19, 2016)

no


Chevre?


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

Barold?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 19, 2016)

Noooope.

Pecan?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 19, 2016)

No.

Wendy?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

No
Bam?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes.

Barold?


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

nope

whitney


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope.

Jeremiah?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope

Skye?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope

Skye?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Monique?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Mott


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope.

Kiki?


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes ^^

Vic?


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

No

Bam?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

No

Cookie?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have her now!

Bree?


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

No

Rudy?


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Portia?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, on GC version.

Deena?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 21, 2016)

No, although I have her as an amiibo card! Which I guess doesn't really count but she's in my amiibo festival plaza...

Kiki?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes in my old town

Chevre?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 21, 2016)

No!

Flurry?

Thousandth post on this thread!


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

BEST VILLAGER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pixr said:


> Thousandth post on this thread!



Also, you had 1001 XD


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope!!

Deirdre?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes.

Rhonda?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope.

Bianca?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Rolf


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, Rolf is one of my best buds.

Velma


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

No, I don't think so.

Cherry?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 22, 2016)

No, but I like her

Gaston?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope

Mira


----------



## Mintie (Jul 22, 2016)

Nah

Claudia?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 22, 2016)

No, but I wish >.<

Peaches?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope.
Elmer?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes, on Wild World.

Leonardo?


----------



## Contessa (Jul 22, 2016)

Nah

Knox?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 22, 2016)

No

Ruby?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope.

Shari?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes love her

Pashmina


----------



## Shinigamii (Jul 22, 2016)

nope
Tangy?


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 22, 2016)

noope
Peaches?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 22, 2016)

yes

Limberg


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope!!

Dora?


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

no

bruce


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes!

Bud?


----------



## treetops (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope.

Goldie?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 23, 2016)

uhhh... i don't think so? if i have then i don't remember

wolfgang?


----------



## Junehs (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes

Iggy?


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 23, 2016)

No

Monty


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## FreezeFlame (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes
Wart Jr.?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes!

Pango?


----------



## treetops (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes!

Pudge?


----------



## Contessa (Jul 24, 2016)

Nah

Papi?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 24, 2016)

Yesss he was my favorite <3

Static?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 24, 2016)

Yesss, in Wild World, I loved him!

Roscoe?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 24, 2016)

No!

Beardo?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

No

Cherry?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

No

Phoebe?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope

Walker?


----------



## Shawna (Jul 24, 2016)

Not in NL I don't think.

Rooney? <3


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope.

Jambette? I wish I had her ;_;


----------



## Cascade (Jul 24, 2016)

yup c:

Lily?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

No

Carmen?


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes

Claude


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope

Nan?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope.

Skye?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 25, 2016)

No, I wish ;n;

Joey?


----------



## treetops (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope.

Bianca?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 25, 2016)

I wish </3, but no.

Lopez?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, I liked him.

Marshal? lol


----------



## Daydream (Jul 25, 2016)

No.

Victoria?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, she's my newest villager 

Gayle?


----------



## Emachi (Jul 25, 2016)

No but after googling her I want her.

Alice?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

No

Cyrano?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope.

Melba?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 25, 2016)

No but she's so cute, I'd get her if I had a 2nd town 

Hamphrey?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope.

Queenie?


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

yes

nana?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

No!

Rocket?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 27, 2016)

No,

Renee?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 27, 2016)

Nope.

Peewee?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 27, 2016)

Nope

Vesta?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes, a long time ago on the original game.

Biff?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 27, 2016)

No, but have you had Emerald (for you GameCube owners)?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't remember my Gamecube villagers, except for Monique. :/ I was way too young haha!

Pietro?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh my God, I loved Emerald! <3
-
Nope, never had Pietro outside of my cycling town.

Anyone ever have Tybalt from back in the day? I miss him so much.


----------



## Koopa K (Jul 27, 2016)

No.

Flora?


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't think so.

Prince?


----------



## Myleene (Jul 27, 2016)

Nope.

Skye?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

No.

Frobert?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 27, 2016)

Nope.

Drift?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 28, 2016)

Nope.

Muffy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ya

Yuka?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 28, 2016)

Kind of, once.

Have you ever stopped for a moment and remembered the good times you've had with Penelope?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nope

Have you seen the tail of Marshal?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

Never. Have you ever had Moe?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes

Renee?


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nah
merungue?


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 28, 2016)

yes!


beau?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 28, 2016)

I think.
The monstrosity that is Rocket, who is actually female and looks like she was rejected by Big Top, Kid Cat and Agent S?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 28, 2016)

I love Rocket ;_; Never had her though. Hope that changes soon.

Butch?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 28, 2016)

No but he's cool!

Bettina?


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 28, 2016)

Nopee!

Gayle?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

yes, she was lovely cx

Bluebear?


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes

Iggly?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 29, 2016)

No

Carmen?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes

Renee?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, she moved out about two months ago though xD

Cherry?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes

Buck?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope.

Colton?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

I have not

Coco


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea

Bob


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 29, 2016)

On Wild World, the first villager I ever met in AC history c:

Gigi?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Naw.
Chari?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Shari


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 29, 2016)

I think I did at one point. 

Frita?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope

Henry?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't remember, think in campsite, but not actually in town

Apollo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 29, 2016)

No

Amelia


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope.

Pierce?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

No but I like him. 

Freya?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes. One of my favorite wolves.

Chrissy


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Currently.
Pekoe?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

Nooo but she's adorable :3

Zell?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

No but I really like his design!

Ankha?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, she's in my town now! Love her way more than I thought I would <3.

Curly?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes

Pekoe?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Never. 

Jambette?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 30, 2016)

No I don't like the frogs

Apple? :3


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope, but had her in my campsite once. Would've taken her, but I had way too many peppies at the time 

Marcel?


----------



## Altarium (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, but he moved out.

Flora?


----------



## Pecansalad (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope

Chief?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 30, 2016)

A long time ago in GC version, but not New Leaf :/

Sprinkle?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2016)

had a chance to, but no

Chrissy?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2016)

I have never had Chrissy ... No ...
Ever had Klaus?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 30, 2016)

i don't think so.

bluebear?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 30, 2016)

No

Axel


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah thank god he moved

Truffles?


----------



## treetops (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope.

Bruce?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 30, 2016)

nope

Pashmina?


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope

Deena?


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 31, 2016)

Maybe in Wild World, I think.

Mallary?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 31, 2016)

Yup love her in purely

Man I should really play but I need a break

Rasher


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 31, 2016)

i _think_ i've had him before in wild world, but i'm not sure.

chow?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope,

Astrid?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope
But she seem interesting

Leonardo


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2016)

My 2nd fav jock but no

Cherry?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 31, 2016)

No, but still one of my favorite dog villager

Gigi?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope.

Mathilda?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah, I had to cycle her out for other villagers in Apocalia though. Shame, since she was pretty cute. 

Tex?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes in cycle town

Willow?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 31, 2016)

nope

Pate?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope.

Rowan?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

No

Eunice?


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope.

Charlise?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope, Rodeo?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Not yet T.T he's my fav bull

Marshal?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

yop

Gayle?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes

Erik?


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep.

Agnes?


----------



## Charlise (Aug 1, 2016)

No...

Buck?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope

Claude?


----------



## treetops (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope.

Moe?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope, but he looks so cute.

Pashmina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope

Rhonda


----------



## Mintie (Aug 1, 2016)

nope

Margie?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope

Rudy?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

Yasss

Kid Cat?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope

Kitty


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope

Kitty


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope.

Dizzy?


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 1, 2016)

No.

Lucky?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes

Lolly?


----------



## Shinigamii (Aug 2, 2016)

yes

Ankha?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes<3

Pinky?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

She's in my AC:GCN town right now <3

Katt


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Nope. x:

Roscoe.


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, have him in my town right now. He's hilarious xD.

Vic?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 2, 2016)

Nope.

Butch?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 2, 2016)

nope

Kabuki?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

Nope!!

Dotty?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

No, I think she's creepy

Bluebear?


----------



## FreezeFlame (Aug 2, 2016)

Omg how dare you Dotty is amazing lol

Nope

Willow?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

FreezeFlame said:


> Omg how dare you Dotty is amazing lol
> 
> Nope
> 
> Willow?



1- Creepy, innocent-looking smile
2- ... WHERE IS HER NOSE

I mean, I don't hate her xD But she does look a little creepy to me.

--

No!

Erik?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

No

Kyle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 2, 2016)

No

Lobo


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 3, 2016)

...who's lobo again? i think they're a wolf but i can't remember haha

i probably haven't had them before if i seriously cannot remember who they even are XD

felicity?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope
Chrissy?


----------



## treetops (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes!

Whitney?


----------



## hamster (Aug 3, 2016)

yeah

pashmina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope

Tank


----------



## Mintie (Aug 4, 2016)

nope

Sprinkle?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

Nope

Diva


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

Nope.

Tucker?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 4, 2016)

No

Cranston?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 4, 2016)

Nope.

Eunice?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

No!

Naomi?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2016)

Never

Ken


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

Nope.

Del?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 4, 2016)

nope,

Pecan?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, in Wild World.

Sally?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope.

Savannah?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, in WW

Octavian


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 5, 2016)

Noo, maybe one day :c

Ruby?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes ^ ^

Deirdre?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope, only in cycling but I don't count that.

Phoebe?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes

Whitney?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, she was one of my starting villagers. Long gone now though

Mint


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 5, 2016)

Yep, in Wild World. Turns out I had a lot of squirrels back then.. ._.

Violet?


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope.

Phoebe?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes

Diana


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

No

Derwin?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

No

Savannah


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope. 

Chester?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

Yup he was good

Pietro


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

Fortunately not

Freya


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Fortunately not.

Pierce?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

No. 

Charlise?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 5, 2016)

nope

Cube?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

No. 

Lucky?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

No.

Roscoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope


Lopez


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes
Groucho?


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope.
Flora?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Skye


----------



## Cascade (Aug 6, 2016)

yes, 

Queenie


----------



## Name (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Portia?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes, in GC.

Rhonda?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope
Apple?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Genji?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope!!

Tiffany?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Merry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Jeremiah?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 6, 2016)

nope

Rocco?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Lily?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Whitney


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Lobo?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Zucker


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Marina?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Octavian


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Alice?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Nibbles


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Blaire


----------



## Daydream (Aug 6, 2016)

No, but she's SO cute.

Agnes?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

No, but I wish

Dotty?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Gladys


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Rolf


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Daisy


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Caroline


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Claudia


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Kyle


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Ken


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Opal?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Muffy


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes!

Eunice?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Ankha


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Bunnie?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Erik


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Fauna


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Biskit


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes, have him currently (he has such creepy eyes...)

Angus?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes

Cookie


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope

Flora


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

yes

marshal


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

In cycle town

Muffy?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

No.

Biff?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

No

Frita?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 7, 2016)

Nope, but I wish, she looks adorable

Baabara?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

My first AC on GC yes ^_~

Ruby?


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Aug 7, 2016)

Nope 

Lucky?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes!!

Julian?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes

Anabelle


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

No!

Paula?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes

Tammy


----------



## Shina (Aug 7, 2016)

ay no lol.

hazel?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

yes

hans


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Ruby?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

no

Ceila


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

no.

pierce?


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Hamphrey?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Skye?


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

no. ( i wish lol)

samson?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Kyle?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

No
Elmer?


----------



## daisyville (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Drift?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 7, 2016)

no

Zell?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes
Rosie?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes

Opal?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 7, 2016)

In Wild World, yes...geez, most of my villagers are from Wild World <_<

Big Top?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Nope

Marina?


----------



## Cudon (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah back when I cycled to get money. I believe I sold her for about 15m but the buyer took their sweet ass time. Never had her in any of my actual towns though and don't think I will.

Alfonso?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes, in GC.

Chester?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Hm nope

Julian?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes, I had him in one of my old towns but his house was in a bad spot so I gave him to my sister.

Ed?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

No

Mira?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 7, 2016)

nope

Timbra?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 8, 2016)

No.

Peck?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 8, 2016)

Not TECHNICALLY, but when I started one of my towns, he was the first villager I saw in the opening title screen, but I accidentally opened and closed the game so the villager roster reset since I hadn't saved yet. So I would have if I hadn't accidentally messed that up.

Alice?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 8, 2016)

No

Merry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 8, 2016)

Nope.

Felicity?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Yup she was cute for the moment

Static


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes

Pekoe


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 8, 2016)

yes

Genji


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes

Pinky


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 8, 2016)

Nope.

Nate?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes

Boone


----------



## Mintie (Aug 8, 2016)

nope

Moe?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes! He is currently living in one of my side towns.

Lucha?


----------



## Cudon (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe in a cycling town? But otherwise no, don't remember having him at any time. 

Annalisa? (the anteater)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

No, no, no, no, NO!

Have you had the mysterious Marshal?


----------



## Macaron126 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, three separate times actually

Hans?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes in my first New Leaf town.

Nan?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 8, 2016)

sorry double post


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 8, 2016)

Nope.

Chevre?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2016)

Yup! 

Wart Jr?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 8, 2016)

nope

Big Top?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 8, 2016)

Nope! 

Gayle?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 9, 2016)

No, but I'd love to have her at some point.

Alice?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope

Ozzie


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope.

Rhonda?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

no

canberra


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 9, 2016)

no

Fauna?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 9, 2016)

nope

Bianca?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes! She was a starter!

Butch?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes!

Broffina?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes! She moved in while I was doing the 16 villager cycle for Eugene.

Wart Jr.?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, he was a starter in my first NL town.

Bam?


----------



## Blacklist (Aug 9, 2016)

No
Skye?


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope... I wish though. qq

Kody?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes! He used to live in one of my side towns.

Purrl?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope

Midge


----------



## Mintie (Aug 9, 2016)

nope!

Ken?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah

Agnes


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope. She looks cool, though.

Cole?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

no

bob


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes animal crossing city folk

Rasher?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 10, 2016)

No.

Jay?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, ac:ww

Lucha?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope

Shari


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 10, 2016)

yep

Phoebe?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 10, 2016)

No

Octavian?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope.

Rudy?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 10, 2016)

No, I wish ;-; he's adorable

Blanche?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope!

Sparro?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 11, 2016)

No, but he seems cool!!

Twiggy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 11, 2016)

No

willow


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 11, 2016)

No

Maple?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 11, 2016)

Almost, but no. Got her from the campsite, but ended up resetting my town before she built her house.

Kody?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2016)

Nope
Bluebear?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 11, 2016)

Noo.

Poppy


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

Nope! 

Katt?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 11, 2016)

No but she was a dreamy at one point aaaaa

Alice?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, but not for very long, unfortunately.

Antonio?


----------



## Shinigamii (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope

Fauna?


----------



## Varil (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep!

Kabuki?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes! He used to live in my main town now I always see him on main street.

Peck?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 12, 2016)

No.

Victoria?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

yes

frobert


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes in my town right now actually 

Chadder?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Bella?


----------



## Renmei (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope :c


Paula?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Jeremiah?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 12, 2016)

No

Elvis


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes! He lived in my very first town.

Tiffany?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 12, 2016)

no

Beau?


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

no

Rocco?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 12, 2016)

A very long time ago in GC version. I miss him.

Tank?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 12, 2016)

no, but I would love to have him in my town at some point c;

Flora?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes! She was a starter when I restarted my main town a few months ago.

Cranston?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes i  like him

Rocco


----------



## HHoney (Aug 12, 2016)

Never had Rocco.

Stitches?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Pashmina?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope
Gladys


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope!

Julian?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Celia?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope!

Canberra?


----------



## Miii (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes.

Marina?


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

yes! i remember marina put her house in front of the town hall in one of my first towns .-. i like her design tho so its cool

mott!!


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 13, 2016)

No but oh my God, I want him so badly, he's an adorable lion.

Sally?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Violet?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes.

Rooney?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes.

Velma?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope!

Ribbot?


----------



## cornimer (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes!

Bam?


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 13, 2016)

For a short bit.... yes!

Timbra?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope! But she did show up in my campsite.

Knox?


----------



## Kahjay (Aug 13, 2016)

_:c no_
Tabby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Lucha?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Yuka?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope!

Static?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope

Peggy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes!! 

Lily?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope!

Tia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 13, 2016)

No

Alfonso


----------



## Creepsandfreaks666 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope. 

Mac?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

No

Yuka


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes!

Joey?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

No

Pecan


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope!

Del?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Cheri?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 13, 2016)

Yep, have her in my town. 

Beau?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope

Lopez


----------



## Charlise (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes! He's in my town.

Merengue?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope!

Genji?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes

Elmer


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 13, 2016)

Yep

Cherry?


----------



## Miii (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope.

Zell?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope

Cobb?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes

Genji?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes, again

Cranston


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope

Sylvia?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 14, 2016)

Yup

Chester?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope.

Poncho?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes. He moved right next to me on my previous copy. 

Tia?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 14, 2016)

Nooo, I wish ;-;

Eugene?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 14, 2016)

Noo, but I wish! He might be my favorite koala.

Robin?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes! She is currently living in my main town.

Jitters?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

No

Lucha?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope

Lucky?


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

I wish but no ;-;

Felicity?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 14, 2016)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 14, 2016)

On GC version.

Tabby?


----------



## Altarium (Aug 14, 2016)

No. Thankfully not.

Hazel?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes! 

Astrid?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope!

Melba?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 14, 2016)

no, but she's my favorite koala and I'd love to have her 

Diva?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope.

Deena?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 14, 2016)

No

Pudge


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

nope.

maple?


----------



## Miii (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope. 

Drift?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes!

Ken?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope.

Egbert?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope.

Muffy?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 15, 2016)

No.

Kid Cat?


----------



## batterswing (Aug 15, 2016)

No.

Jeremiah?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes!!

Pashmina?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope!

Doc?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope.

Derwin?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 15, 2016)

No

Biff?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope!

Tutu?


----------



## batterswing (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope.

Melba?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 16, 2016)

No, but I hope to soon!

Bree?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2016)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 16, 2016)

No, but he is very adorable and I plan on getting him in a future town.

Tipper?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2016)

no

jambette


----------



## Mintie (Aug 17, 2016)

nope

Hopper?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope but she cute

Savannah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope but she cute

Savannah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

I like that cat

Lionel <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

When i had him I loved him, yes i had him.

Erik


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup!

Zell?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes

Fuschia? the pink deer i forgot her name lol


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah.

Gayle?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope

Tom?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

yes
moe


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope
Olivia?


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 18, 2016)

No

Hamlet


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope 

Scoot


----------



## Mintie (Aug 18, 2016)

nope

Kitt ?


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

No

Maple?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope!

Dora?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 19, 2016)

I wish

Victoria?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes

Cyrano?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 19, 2016)

Nope.

Pekoe?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 19, 2016)

nope

Winnie?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2016)

No

Kiki?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 20, 2016)

No

Paula?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

No

Julian?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes

Bangle?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

No

Violet


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 21, 2016)

Nope.

Sly?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 21, 2016)

Nop

Marina?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

Yep, got her now! 

Bianca


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

Nope

Carmen?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 21, 2016)

Nope.

Dora?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ya, i hated her

Henry?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 22, 2016)

nope

Elvis?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

No

Pashmina?


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Rodney?


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nah.

Peanut?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yea

Tammy?


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

No and I hope I never will. I know a person named Tammy and she's a real *****. I don't need a villager with the same name.

Pecan?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol no

Frobert?


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Rosie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yea

Peewee?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope.

Hamphrey?


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Kid Cat?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes

Chester?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope.

Kody?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes

Pekoe?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Pudge?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 22, 2016)

nope. Marcel?


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes 

Stitches?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes

Apple?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope, she's too creepy for me <_<

Genji?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Freya?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope

Octavian


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't remember but I think so in City Folk. :/

Baabara?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, on GC version.

Curt?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 23, 2016)

Nope!

Katt?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 23, 2016)

Nope

Olaf


----------



## Cascade (Aug 23, 2016)

Nope,

Savannah?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea <3

Diana


----------



## Cascade (Aug 23, 2016)

yes <3

Mallary?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 23, 2016)

Yup <3

Marshal


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yup

Anabelle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes!

Frobert?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 24, 2016)

Nope

amelia


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes

Apollo?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes

Merry?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 24, 2016)

Tbh I don't remember, but I don't think so.

Rhonda?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope

Kiki?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope

Kiki?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 25, 2016)

In GC version, yes.

Curt?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

Nop

Lobo


----------



## Melchoir (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope.

Tank?


----------



## Trip (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes

Rosie?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 25, 2016)

nope 

Agent S?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope!

Deli?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope

Bertha


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes! ♥

Astrid?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes! ♥

Astrid?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope

Annalisa


----------



## creamyy (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope.

broccolo?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes in cycle

Portia?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 26, 2016)

yes.

Tom?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep


Merengue ?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 26, 2016)

Nope.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

Nope

Aurora?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, in Wild World or City Folk. I loved her!

Bam?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

No

Diva


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I had her once.

Bruce


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, he's in my town right now.

Pekoe?


----------



## Sunday_Rose (Aug 26, 2016)

No

Amelia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 26, 2016)

Nope

Kitt


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 26, 2016)

Nope!

Tipper?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 26, 2016)

I wish, she's the cutest cow. But no.

Naomi?


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 27, 2016)

No!  But I wish!

Patty?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 27, 2016)

Nope.

Angus?


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 27, 2016)

yes in my most recent town!  I like him bunches.

Mira?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 27, 2016)

Nope.

Marcie?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Nope. 

Maelle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 27, 2016)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes

Puck?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 27, 2016)

Yep 

Canberra?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Nope.

Deirdre?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 28, 2016)

nope

Claudia?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

Nope

Hans?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope

Claudia


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope!

Kiki?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

yup

cole


----------



## Pearls (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope
Bluebear?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

No!

Rocket?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope

Rudy


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

yes

celia


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope.

Zell?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope.

Pudge?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope.

Lobo?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope!

Erik?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 30, 2016)

nope

Punchy?


----------



## hestu (Aug 30, 2016)

nope

bill?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 30, 2016)

Nope! Flip?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

Nope!

Deena?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

I think so? Not sure.

Patty?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 31, 2016)

No

Diana?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

yes lots 
uhh hazel


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

Nope!

Muffy?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes!

Bud?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes!

Blaire?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

nah 
wolfgang


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep c:

Chief?


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes.

Marcel?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 31, 2016)

No.

Mac?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

hi kirigiri and yep 
ERIKK


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 31, 2016)

Heyyyy yea hi, Kirigiri is my wife :3

Nope - Beau?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

eheheh she's my gf but that's ok I'll allow it 
YUP umm .. phoebe


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

No

Chief?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes!

Blanche?


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

no, flora?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes.

Walker?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 2, 2016)

No 

Bangle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope.

Truffles?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope


kitt


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope

Tipper?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes

Molly?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope.

Bones?


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope.

Butch?


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

nope, too basic

Timbra!


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Nah, don't like her color

Moe?


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

No don't like his face... Timbra is a great warm color! 

Tangy!


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

*gasp* Oh well. Also I'm not a huge fan of orange in general, so no to Tangy as well

Merengue? (Also, sidenote, how do you pronounce her name? I thought the dessert was spelled meringue?)


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes! I had her for a long time in main and side towns, but she fell to the side for others 
I always pronounced it like the dessert
Orange is my second fav color after green, but the green villagers are terrible

well then what about Poncho


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes! I loved Poncho before my little baby bear moved out in my first wild world game. I haven't had him or seen him anywhere since. He's probably hiding from me.

Cranston?


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

Cranston was a starter or move-in in one of my towns.... but i swiftly moved him out lol!

Lopez


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Sadly, I have never known the joy of having any deer/gazelle villagers. 

Jeremiah?


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

god he always shows up in my towns as a nuisance to get rid of.... and in cycling town too much

Lobo


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes

Champ


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

no
bruce?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes.

Deirdre?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

yes. marina?


----------



## Kiiro (Sep 5, 2016)

No. Marshal?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Nope. Maybe one day, he has funny facial expressions lol

Klaus?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 6, 2016)

nope

Flurry?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope.

Hamlet?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 6, 2016)

nope

Poncho?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

In GC version.

Bluebear?


----------



## Popsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, I loved her!

Molly


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have her right now c:

Teddy?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

Yup

Nan?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, in Wild World I think

Rosie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes

Tom?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes

Rasher


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep!! I love him.

Lucky?


----------



## hestu (Sep 7, 2016)

nope!

pate?


----------



## ujenny (Sep 7, 2016)

No

Bob?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

Yup

Soleil?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes

Hamphrey?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope!

Deena?


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 7, 2016)

No.

Jacques?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope.

Lucha?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope

Buck?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope.

Felicity?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes.

Merry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope.

Gabi?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes

Annalisa?


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

No


Teddy


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Nein

Graham?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes.

Celia?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

yes,

Jitters?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope.

Ankha?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes
FlorA?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes

Merengue?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2016)

No

Olivia


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope

Kitty?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope. 

Gabi?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 8, 2016)

nope

Bunnie?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope.

Chadder?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

yes,

Zucker?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2016)

No

Frobert


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope

Lily


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

Yup

Curlos?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes.

Vesta?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 9, 2016)

No

Annalise?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, in my old town. I miss her.

Colton?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 9, 2016)

nope

Marcie?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope.

Maple?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope!

Marshal? <3


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes!

Fauna?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes!

 Lolly?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Mitzi?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep!

Kiki?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes!

Kid Cat?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah!

Rosie?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah.

Daisy?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Cookie?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

she was in my camp once but that's about it

wolfgang?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah.

Carmen?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.

Goldie?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah.

Ankha?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope

Bangle


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Annalisa?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.

Octavian


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

yup,

Zucker?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope!

Diana?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Mott?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

nope,

Elvis?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

No, but I wish wow he's adorable o.o Just googled him.

Bud?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> No, but I wish wow he's adorable o.o Just googled him.
> 
> Bud?



nope,

Biskit? <3


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep!

Bones?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes!

Goldie?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Rosie?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

In GC version, yes.

Ribbot?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep!

Pekoe?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Tammy?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.

Tammi?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope

Molly?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Cheri?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Margie?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Tia?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah.

Baabara?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.

Frita?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.

Big Top?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Dizzy?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope!

Poppy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep!

Static?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Pecan?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep!

Poncho?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.

Apple?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope!

Cherry?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Francine?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yup! 

Bangle?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.

Bluebear?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes!

Mitzi?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Cube?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes.

Stitches?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Goldie?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah


Sly?


----------



## mayoi (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.

Skye?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope!

Freya?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.

Leonardo?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2016)

nope, 

Rosie?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

yUP!

Tangy?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

In GC version.

Charlise?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.

Mint?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope. Maple?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 11, 2016)

No

Deirdre?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Kid Cat?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Not yet, but hopefully soon.

Olivia.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes!  Wolfgang?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes!

Kiki.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Sprinkle?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope!

Merengue?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes!  Stitches?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope

Bam.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Anicotti?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Diana?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Yup!

Ahnka?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep!  Peanut?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Filbert?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Flurry?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Clay?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Rosie?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope! Tangy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep!  Lolly?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Lucy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Gala?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Miranda?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

No.

Bill?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Molly?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Derwin?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

No.  Lucky?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep.

Freckles?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.

Drake?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.  Soleil?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes.

Graham


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Nope.  Apple?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

No, I'm planning on keeping that demon far away from me for the rest of my life.

Butch?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

nop....

Chevre?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes.  Mint?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes.

Blaire


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope.  Cally?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes.

Sally?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

No.  Filbert?


----------



## emolga (Sep 12, 2016)

yes! daisy?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

yeah,

Deena?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

No.  Pompom?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope.

Cherry


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Klaus?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope, but I'm trying hard to get him for my bear town! So hopefully soon.

Cheri


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Bluebear


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.  Stitches?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

nope

lionel


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

i hate hate hate hate hate hate beardooooooo


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Okay...Lol

In response to ZebraQueen, nope never had Lionel.

Rory?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Okay...Lol
> 
> In response to ZebraQueen, nope never had Lionel.
> 
> Rory?



i know that was very random of that person

anyway
no i never had rory

yuka


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Well that was random.  No never had Yuka. Canberra?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 13, 2016)

no, I have not xD

Curt?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, and he's precious <3

Nate?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

No.  Charlise?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Tammy


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 14, 2016)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

yep in my first ever town i had her

lucky


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 14, 2016)

Nope

Ankha?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup

Felicity


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes

Merry?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup.

Monique?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

Nope

Shari


----------



## hamster (Sep 15, 2016)

no, prince?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 15, 2016)

No.

Tammi


----------



## Tracer (Sep 15, 2016)

Yup,

Deirdre?


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

No.

Shari


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

yep! have her now!

carmen?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes she was a cutie

Julian?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 15, 2016)

Yupyup, a few times- he's very pretty

Bob?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 16, 2016)

nope ;o

Kitt?


----------



## timewarnersable (Sep 16, 2016)

No, but she's pretty cute. =)
Wendy?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope.

Boone?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope

Rosie?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

Yup,

Boone?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Yup,

Elmer?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, in an older game in the franchise.

Roald?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope

Aurora


----------



## Whisper (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, she's currently living in my other town.

Peck?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope

Margie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope.  Dizzy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 18, 2016)

Nope

Rocket


----------



## Mintie (Sep 18, 2016)

nope

rasher?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't think so.

Charlise?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

No

Whitney?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 18, 2016)

Maybe, I'm not sure.

Bubbles?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2016)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

Yup

Lucky?


----------



## hamster (Sep 22, 2016)

no
bruce?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

yep

butch


----------



## robbywow (Sep 22, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of.

Ankha?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 22, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of.

Ankha?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2016)

Nope!

Colton?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 29, 2016)

No

Bianca


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 29, 2016)

Nope.

Rolf


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 29, 2016)

Nope

Bangle


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 29, 2016)

No.

Ruby?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 29, 2016)

nope

pecan?


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 29, 2016)

Nope!

Lily?


----------



## Leota (Sep 29, 2016)

Yep!

Beardo?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't think so?

Maple?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes.

Charlise?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, she's gonna boxed up by morning.

Timbra?


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Sep 30, 2016)

nope

Erik?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope!!

Baabara?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope!

Roscoe?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope.

Colton?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes.

Annalisa?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope 

Klaus


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope, but one day. He's the last bear I need for my bear town.

Portia


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

yep

Deirdre


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope.

Blanche
Didn't catch my typo earlier, oops


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

blanche? yes

lolly


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Nope.

Molly


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 1, 2016)

Nope.

Paula? xD


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 1, 2016)

Nope.

Katt?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes

Tiffany?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

yup

Cally?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 1, 2016)

nope

sticking to the squirrel theme... poppy?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

Yep

Static?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes!!!  one of my faves

Astrid?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

Nope

Rolf?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

YES, he's my king <3

Claudia?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 2, 2016)

yesss, i had her in my original town for a little while xD

flo?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 2, 2016)

nope

Rudy?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Nope.

Samson?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 2, 2016)

Nope!

Cyrano?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 2, 2016)

Nope o:

Wolfgang?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 2, 2016)

Nope

Rod


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 2, 2016)

i think so

dizzy?


----------



## Millie_ (Oct 2, 2016)

no

katt?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, unfortunately.  Ankha?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope.

Stitches?


----------



## ujenny (Oct 3, 2016)

yes.

tangy?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes.

Kid Cat?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope

Savannah <3


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, in a temp cycling town but not in a town I actually cared about.

Roscoe?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes.

Elmer?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

nope

eloise


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope

Rodeo?


----------



## HHoney (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope.

What about Bob?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 3, 2016)

Have him now! 

Gayle


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes.

Sly?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope. 

Butch? :>


----------



## rocklazy (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope but he was in my camp yesterday o:

Colton?


----------



## Orihime-chan (Oct 3, 2016)

yes.
julian?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 3, 2016)

nope

keaton?


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes I had him in my first ACNL village, but I restarted it when Tangy left womp womp!

Timbra!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 4, 2016)

Nope..

Nibbles? ^__^


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Nope.

Flo?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Oct 4, 2016)

Yup

Maple?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes.

Punchy?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 4, 2016)

i wish, he's adorable ;-;

cheri?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

nope

tammy


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 4, 2016)

Nope!

Jeremiah?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

Nope

Opal


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes!! My first random move-in who I still have to this day.

Snake?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

Nope

Gengi


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 4, 2016)

Who's Gengi??


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

I've had genji!

Elmer?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

No

Naomi?


----------



## Holly... (Oct 8, 2016)

No

Pango?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

No.  Julian?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

yup

Lily?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Nope. Cube?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

nope

Del?


----------



## MindlessDank (Oct 8, 2016)

No

Al??

- - - Post Merge - - -

O.O


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2016)

No,

Peanut?


----------



## FreezeFlame (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes! Colton?


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep. Snake?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 8, 2016)

Nope. Purrl?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

Nope

Agent S


----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep. Pietro?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 8, 2016)

No

Mint?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 9, 2016)

Yup she's in my town rn

Kid cat?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes! Kyle?


----------



## dankity (Oct 9, 2016)

nope.
celia?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 9, 2016)

yes

Zucker?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2016)

Nope.

Portia?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes

Ankha?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

maelle?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

No

Zucker?


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes,  Yes,  I love him!  P. S I've had him twice

Marshal?


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes! 

Katt?


----------



## TheNinjaCyndaquil (Oct 18, 2016)

No


Elmer


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

No

Genji


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

Nope.

Annalise?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 18, 2016)

no

diva?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 18, 2016)

Not yet, but I might consider getting her if I had the motivation to make a Steven Universe-themed town. She resembles Amethyst.

Vic?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes

Naomi?


----------



## emolga (Oct 19, 2016)

Nope

Aurora?


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 19, 2016)

Nope
Ed?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 19, 2016)

No
Lolly?


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes.

Genji? (aka bae)


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 19, 2016)

yes.

Vesta?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

yes


katt?


----------



## emolga (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope
Carmen?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes
Hazel?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 20, 2016)

No.

Curlos?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope.

Mitzi?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 21, 2016)

nah

lopez?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2016)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope.

Coach?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope
Beau?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

I believe so. 

Flurry?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope.

Nan?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

naaaaa
katt?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope.

Cherry?


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 22, 2016)

ye
snake?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope

Bones?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes.

Willow?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Yup!

Moe?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, in Wild World.

Mott?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep, still got him

Hans?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 23, 2016)

yes, he was so precious ;-;

aurora?


----------



## Barbara (Oct 23, 2016)

I believe I've had her in City Folk sometime.

Gladys?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 23, 2016)

Nope.

Blanche?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 23, 2016)

Nope

Opal?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes















Dotty?


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 24, 2016)

Yep

Kidd?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

Yee ^^


Whitney?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 25, 2016)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't think so... If I did it was a long time ago.

C h o p s ? #ew


----------



## Mintie (Oct 25, 2016)

nope, but his mustache is truly majestic :'D

melba?


----------



## ashlif (Oct 26, 2016)

No. 

Molly?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope, but my fiance has her.

Phoebe?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 26, 2016)

Yup but shes moved out pretty fast :/

Midge?


----------



## Whisper (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes! She's currently living in my town.

Rudy?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope!

Walt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope!

Chow?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 26, 2016)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Don't think so 

Tiffany?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes but only in City Folk.

Savannah?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Don't think so.

Poncho?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 27, 2016)

Yep. He was my first jock in PPUVilla.

Eugene?


----------



## Believe (Oct 27, 2016)

Yep! Hate him.

Shep?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 27, 2016)

Believe said:


> Yep! Hate him.
> 
> Shep?



Nope

Ken?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes! He's one of my favorites too.

Timbra?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

No

Bam?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

Yup! I remember giving him away to a user on here long ago  

Teddy?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 27, 2016)

No, but he showed up in my New Leaf game's campsite several times.

Violet?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

No. 

Mitzi?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 28, 2016)

yes. 

Monique?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, I had her in my CF town. 

Tutu?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

nope

Winnie?


----------



## Reyrey (Oct 28, 2016)

Nope

Astrid?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 28, 2016)

nah

Limberg?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't think so

Cheri?


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope. 

Pompom?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

No

Curt?


----------



## Eline (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't think I have had him, no.

Phil?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

No

Jambette?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope 

Flurry?


----------



## ashlif (Oct 29, 2016)

No.

Filbert?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes!

Phoebe?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, had her twice.

Drago?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes

Kabuki?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope! 

Canberra?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 29, 2016)

nah

bill?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope.

How 'bout Octavian?


----------



## BriHope03 (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope

Bruce?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2016)

No.

Dotty?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes!

Antonio?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2016)

Nope.  Fang?


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 1, 2016)

Yup.

Peewee?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Never.

Walker?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 2, 2016)

Nope.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 2, 2016)

No.

Roscoe?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Yep! Have him right now! 

Rowan?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2016)

nope.

peanut?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 4, 2016)

Hardly. How about Mitzi!?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

nope flurry


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 4, 2016)

No,
Juilan?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 4, 2016)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

yes
friga


----------



## mintmaple (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah I had Friga in my town, I actually kinda miss her tbh.

Mint?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

yes! one time.
merry?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 4, 2016)

No,
Bob?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't think so, no.
Hugh?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 4, 2016)

nope!

Rosie?


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 4, 2016)

nope

scoot?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes...
Rosie?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2016)

Yup! (Had her as a random twice in two different towns)

Hmm Willow?


----------



## LovelyLavender (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope, not yet.
Rory anyone?


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2016)

nope!
d-d-dude, anybody had cube?


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2016)

accidental double post :/


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

Nope!

Freya?


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2016)

yeah, i had her once and found her catchphrase funny because its an interjection from my native language (uff da, which is norwegian)

jeremiah?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I had him in Wild World.

Pinky?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 6, 2016)

No.

Octavian?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 6, 2016)

nope

poppy


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 6, 2016)

No...

Beardo?


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes!

Roald?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2016)

In City Folk, yes.

Kiki?


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

yes
pashmina?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

Nope
Fauna?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

Nope
Fauna?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 6, 2016)

nope. Lolly?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 6, 2016)

i wish ;-;

boomer?


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes. Bob?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 6, 2016)

No,
Frita?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes.

Coco?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 7, 2016)

Nope. 

Goldie?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 7, 2016)

Blythetastic said:


> Nope.
> 
> Goldie?



I want her, but never had her.

Grizzly?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 7, 2016)

no

medli?


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2016)

I can't get her _THAT_ fast, but I do plan on having her move in eventually!

Amelia? (I've had her in every town in every game I've played. She quickly became a favorite so that isn't a problem though.)


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 7, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I can't get her _THAT_ fast, but I do plan on having her move in eventually!
> 
> Amelia? (I've had her in every town in every game I've played. She quickly became a favorite so that isn't a problem though.)



Yes, both in New Leaf and the original game.

Sven?


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

nope never had them


Papi


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes ♥

Pompom?


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 7, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Nope
> 
> Mira



nope 

pekoe?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes

Diana?


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes I have her currently lol.


Fauna?


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nope!

Whitney?


----------



## Celine (Nov 7, 2016)

Nope

Katt?


----------



## hamster (Nov 7, 2016)

yes she's gorgeous
bruce?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Nov 7, 2016)

No

Flurry?


----------



## Lugh (Nov 7, 2016)

No.

Lucky?


----------



## Koopa K (Nov 7, 2016)

No.

Molly?


----------



## hamster (Nov 7, 2016)

no, bones?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes

Angus?


----------



## issitohbi (Nov 8, 2016)

No

Sprinkle?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

No

Robin?


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

No but my brother had Robin

Octavian?


----------



## SeaSerpent (Nov 8, 2016)

No

Midge?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 9, 2016)

No.

Skye?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Deirdre?


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 9, 2016)

No 
Annalisa?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Puddles?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2016)

yes!! i had her in lumatown. she's really cute, it's a shame that she left 

marina?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah, in Wild World at some point

Genji


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

yes, fav villager
ed?


----------



## Celine (Nov 9, 2016)

nope

Rolf?


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

yep
zucker?


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 9, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> yep
> zucker?



Nope.

Bangle?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 9, 2016)

No:
Genji


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 9, 2016)

Nope

Cube?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 9, 2016)

once, or twice
hugh?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Friga?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, she was one of my starters but moved out.
Maple:


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes ʕ?ᴥ?ʔ

Croque?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 10, 2016)

No.

Cranston?


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 10, 2016)

Nope

Rory?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

nope! 

Goldie?


----------



## Celine (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope 

Pinky?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 11, 2016)

nope.

Poppy?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes! She is a great villager when I had you her in my old town(and I was a bad neighbor to her (\/)(?,,,?)(\/) )

Cookie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

yes
chief?


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope! Lionel?


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

no
bruce?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 11, 2016)

Nope.

Penelope?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 12, 2016)

nope

canberra?


----------



## Greggy (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes, had her three times.

Biskit?


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2016)

For a minute when I was restarting...
Phoebe?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes, I had her in my old town! 

Bella?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 12, 2016)

No.

Kitty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes.

Pierce?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 12, 2016)

No.

Sparro?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

No.

Lopez?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 12, 2016)

ashlif said:


> No.
> 
> Lopez?


Nope

Clay?


----------



## spunkystella (Nov 12, 2016)

Sonny Resetti said:


> Nope
> 
> Clay?



Nope.
Caroline?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

Nope.

Colton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2016)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

No.

Bluebear?


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 12, 2016)

nope
julian?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Noah98789 said:


> nope
> julian?



Never.
Cesar?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 13, 2016)

No.

Cole?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Nah.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes.

Iggy? (Not Iggly)


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Nope.

Had Monique before?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 13, 2016)

No.

Anicotti?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 13, 2016)

No.

Punchy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2016)

No.

Samson?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 13, 2016)

No.

Vesta?


----------



## hamster (Nov 13, 2016)

no
fang?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 13, 2016)

nah

zell?


----------



## hamster (Nov 13, 2016)

yes
diana?


----------



## Bobsbabe (Nov 13, 2016)

nope

lucky?


----------



## piske (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes.

Champ?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 13, 2016)

No

Pecan?


----------



## Starlight (Nov 13, 2016)

no
gaston?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

No.

Robin?


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes, she is in my town now :3
Goldie?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes!

Gigi?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope.

Mint?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

No

Margie?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes, I love her but I might move her out.

Fang?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes I had fang

Willow?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes!

Sparro?


----------



## Celine (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope!

Sally?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

No.

Sprinkle?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

No

Gruff?


----------



## Celine (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope

Apollo?


----------



## KattWithAKink (Nov 14, 2016)

No 

Fuchsia?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes!

Scoot?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope.
Cranston?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope.
Angus?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 14, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope

Zucker?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope! 

Mint?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope.

Annalisa?


----------



## Cheren (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes!

Hazel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes.

Agent S?


----------



## hamster (Nov 15, 2016)

no
dotty?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 15, 2016)

No ;-;

Julian?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

No, sadly 
Maelle?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

No

Bianca?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 16, 2016)

No.

Yuka?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

No.

Butch?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 16, 2016)

No.

Freckles?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Nov 16, 2016)

Unfortunately no, she looks adorable!

Al?


----------



## Believe (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope~

Bill?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope
Lily?





Image is from the internet


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 16, 2016)

Actually, she just moved into my town today!

Sprinkle?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

yes
zucker?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope.

*clicks random on AC Wiki*

Flora.


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 16, 2016)

No.
Margie?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes, with cheat on Wild World.

Rosie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

yes
fauna?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 16, 2016)

nope

willow?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

No

Benedict?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 16, 2016)

No,
Flurry?


----------



## Celine (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope

Canberra?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

no
cookie?


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes
Bubbles?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope.

Rocco?


----------



## Claude (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope!

Naomi?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope.

Yuka?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

No

Rocket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes! She's currently in my New Leaf town!

Egbert?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes

Gayle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

No.

Maple?


----------



## Ramune (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes 
Zucker?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope.

Marina?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 16, 2016)

No, sadly 
Rod?


----------



## Greggy (Nov 17, 2016)

No. Hopefully soon? I find Rod really cute.

Shari?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 17, 2016)

Nope.

Deli?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 17, 2016)

Nope.

Mac?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 17, 2016)

Nope. I wish x.x

Teddy?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

No

Frobert?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 17, 2016)

No

Pecan?


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 17, 2016)

yes c:

Walker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes.

Bones?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

No

Rhonda?


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 17, 2016)

No,
Huck


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 18, 2016)

No
Poppy?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 18, 2016)

No 


Opal?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes!

Kiki?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes

Coco?


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

yes
margie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

No.

Astrid?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

No

Twiggy?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

Nope.

Phil?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

No.

Melba?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

...Maybe? It was either her or Alice, I'm not sure.

Iggly?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Nope

Scoot?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

No.

Chow?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 19, 2016)

Nah.

Nate?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

Mmm... No.

Carmen?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes

Portia


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2016)

Nope~

Felicity?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

No.

Prince?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

yes
goose?


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

no.
kiki?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes.

Cally?


----------



## Licorice (Nov 19, 2016)

I think? I don't remember.

Nana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes.

Lolly?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

yes
al?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, he's in my town right now!

Marcel?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 19, 2016)

Nope.

Big Top?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 20, 2016)

Nope.
Nibbles?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes. And I hated her first and then I liked her. :/

Rocco?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 21, 2016)

Mhm. Moved him out ASAP!

...Tipper, simply because she's camping in Foodie today?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

No.

Kitty?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

No.
Graham?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2016)

yes

Cobb?


----------



## hamster (Nov 21, 2016)

no
opal?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 21, 2016)

No
Deli?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 21, 2016)

No.

Felicity


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Yup!

Bob?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

No

Monique?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

No.
Rhonda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Nope.

Flurry?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 22, 2016)

Nope,
Blaire?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 22, 2016)

No

Merengue?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Nope

Elmer?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

yeah

winnie?


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 22, 2016)

Nope, never.~

Lucky?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

No

Kitt?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

no

opal?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2016)

no

rasher?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes

Cherry?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 22, 2016)

No.

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes.

Bluebear?


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2016)

yes
tia?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes

Jambette?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 23, 2016)

No.

Claudia?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

no

kyle?


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2016)

yes
anabelle?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 23, 2016)

Nope.

Spike?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 23, 2016)

No

Alli?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes.

Rocco?


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 23, 2016)

Nope
Diana?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 23, 2016)

yes,

Bob?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 23, 2016)

Nope, but my cousin did!
Diva?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

yep
ken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

No.

Snake?


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

yes
genji?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

No.

Quetzal?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 24, 2016)

No

Ankha?


----------



## thisistian (Nov 24, 2016)

No

Pierce?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes.

Tangy?


----------



## hamster (Nov 25, 2016)

no
lolly?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 26, 2016)

no
nana?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

nope

kiki ?


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

yes
al?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

No.

Sally?


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## Celine (Nov 26, 2016)

nope 

Diva?


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, unfortunately :<

Benjamin?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes

Ketchup ?


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

no
marina?


----------



## Celes (Nov 26, 2016)

nope

Tangy?


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2016)

no
Kiki?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 26, 2016)

No,

Elise? (If so I feel sorry for you)


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes (What do you have against her? She was nice when she lived in my town.)
Zell?


----------



## acmohn (Nov 26, 2016)

no
ed?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

nah

sydney?


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2016)

nope.
Poppy?


----------



## Tracer (Nov 26, 2016)

Yup.

Drago?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes
Maelle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes.

Rooney?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

no
claudia?


----------



## ujenny (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes

Marina?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 27, 2016)

no (well technically I bought a used copy of ACWW and she was on that town before I erased it)

Bea?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

no
fuchsia?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 27, 2016)

nope

pashmina?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes!

Maple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

No.

Katt?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 27, 2016)

Nope.
Lolly?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

yes
punchy?


----------



## Flare (Nov 27, 2016)

No
Bud?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

No.

Butch?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2016)

Don't think so.

Kiki?


----------



## dudeabides (Nov 27, 2016)

I did and had a lot of fun when she was in town, one of my favorite cat villagers I've talked to.  

Wolf Link?


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 27, 2016)

Nope. Seen but not had.

Vivian?


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

no
rocco?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 28, 2016)

No
Amelia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

No.

Rocket?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

No

Curly?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

Nope !

Derwin ?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

YES lol Derwin was one of my favorites when I was a kid, actually.

How about Kitty?


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2016)

no
apple?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 29, 2016)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes!

Olivia?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 30, 2016)

yep
cheri?


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe once. Can't really remember.

Quetzal?


----------



## hamster (Nov 30, 2016)

no
julian?


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

No.

Felicity?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

No.

Cally?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 30, 2016)

No
Ruby?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I've had her

Victoria?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 30, 2016)

nah

tiffany?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 1, 2016)

Nope.
Robin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't think so. 

Diana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

No.

Pashmina?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes she was in my 16 villager cycle and left!

Chrissy?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes! I like her (I love Francine more) but I never feel right having one without the other and don't often care to afford the space when there's already 2-3 other peppys I like a lot more than Chrissy (I usually have double peppys anyway)

Penelope?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't think so 

Teddy?


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 1, 2016)

Nope.



Spoiler: Ruby.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

Nope! 

Flurry? <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)

No.

Sprinkle?


----------



## hamster (Dec 2, 2016)

no
opal?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, and I hated her.

Blaire?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes! She was in my e+ town last time I checked.

Hopper?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2016)

yes

Marcel?


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 2, 2016)

Nope. Kinda creepy.

Tipper?


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Dec 2, 2016)

Nope.

Ace? (Rest in peace, my poor bird friend ;-; )


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 4, 2016)

No.

Bluebear?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

I had her visit the cafe once, but never had her in my town. She's too cute!

Blanche?


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 4, 2016)

Yep!

Tutu?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

No.

Lobo?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 5, 2016)

Nope.

Drift?


----------



## PixiiStic (Dec 5, 2016)

No

Apollo?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

No.

Purrl?


----------



## PixiiStic (Dec 5, 2016)

No.

Julian?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 5, 2016)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 5, 2016)

No. Mint?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes!

Samson?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 5, 2016)

No

Nosegay?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, hahaha. What a weird anteater guy.

Purrl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

No.

Robin?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

Nope.

Elvis?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

No!

Sparro?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

No

Prince?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, he's in my New Leaf town now, and I previously had him in City Folk.

Static?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

Nope. 

Shari?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes.

Dizzy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

No.

Cheri?


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 6, 2016)

Nope.

Cranston?


----------



## Sig (Dec 6, 2016)

yep


Bruce?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

Nope

Walker?


----------



## Mimikyu (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes, miss him so much ;_;
Lolly?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes

Rolf?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2016)

No.

Carmen?


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

I might have had her in my first or second towns, but that was when the game was new o o''

Charlise?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 7, 2016)

nope .  
stitches ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

No.

Harry?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 8, 2016)

No...thankfully.

Gruff?


----------



## petaI (Dec 8, 2016)

yep!! he just moved out, actually

Francine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't think so :3

Bluebear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes!

Maple?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 8, 2016)

No!

Friga?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

Nope.

Kody?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't think so.

Eugene?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

Nope, but I have his amiibo card so he might move in eventually.

Buzz?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes but in my ACGC town. He still lives there actually and I visit him often.

Jitters?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 10, 2016)

No...also thankfully.

Gladys?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep, she was a starter in Pandora. Don't care for her much & she's leaving soon.

Biskit?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 10, 2016)

no, but he was in my campground a couple days ago cx

marcel?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Nope.

Boomer?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 10, 2016)

yes!
peewee?


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, but they got the boot real quick.

Vivian?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2016)

no

chevre?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2016)

Yup, I think she is still in my first town actually...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Timbra?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

No.

Annalisa?


----------



## SnazzyTeapot (Dec 10, 2016)

Nope

Willow?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Nope.

Frita?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

No.

Pietro?


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes unfortunately 

Goldie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

No.

Daisy?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Nope.

Bluebear?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep she is in my acgc town 

Spork?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes! loved him <3

Robin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, one of the first villagers I had when I got City Folk back in 2009!

Jay?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

No

Walt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

No.

Walker?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

No

Rocket?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes. She was my everything...I miss her dearly </3

Lily?


----------



## Kilth (Dec 11, 2016)

Not yet

Vesta?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2016)

yes

marina


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 11, 2016)

Nope.

Octavian?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 11, 2016)

no
ankha?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes.

Fang?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2016)

no

Julian?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes, unfortunately. But he's gone now, so it's all good.

Rowan?


----------



## Ramune (Dec 11, 2016)

No 

Dobie?


----------



## zel (Dec 11, 2016)

No

Wolfgang?


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 11, 2016)

no 

Peggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2016)

No.

Egbert?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 11, 2016)

Nope.

O'Hare?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2016)

Yep, he's in my New Leaf town now!

Velma?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 13, 2016)

No.

Agnes?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 13, 2016)

nope

goldie?


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2016)

Not in NL, I had her in WW

Chrissy?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2016)

no.

Velma?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope.

Apollo?


----------



## Zireael (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope.

Lucha?


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2016)

No.
Poppy?


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2016)

No
Twiggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes.

Astrid?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 13, 2016)

No.

Antonio?


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, ughh omg he was sooooo annoying!

Erik?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

No.

Lopez?


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope!

Champ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

No.

Nana?


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, a long time ago!

Simon?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes! He actually just moved out.

Ken?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Dec 13, 2016)

No,

Fang?


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

No

Lobo?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope.

Chief?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope

cherry


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope 

Goldie?


----------



## SnazzyTeapot (Dec 14, 2016)

No, unfortunately 

Jambette?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes! Oh my goodness, she was one of my first villagers in the GCN version! So much nostalgia!

Peewee?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope

Camofrog?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep!

Gigi?


----------



## Flare (Dec 14, 2016)

No.
O'Hare?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, he's in my New Leaf town now!

Jitters?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 14, 2016)

no cuz new leaf is my first ac game 

Nan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

kikotoot said:


> no cuz new leaf is my first ac game
> 
> Nan?



He is in it, though.

Yep!

Pierce?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope

Astrid?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Nah.

Monty?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 15, 2016)

No

Vesta?


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes


Rodeo?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 15, 2016)

No

Tangy?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes.

Monique?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope

Kiki?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes!

Scoot?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 15, 2016)

No.

Zell?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope.

Lopez?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2016)

...nope. at least, not as far as i can remember.

bob?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes! He was in a cycling town that I used to have.

Big Top?


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope.

Cherry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes!

Derwin?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2016)

no

Rowan?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope, but I wish. Love the tigers.

Claudia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope.

Camofrog?


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, in one of my WW towns. 

Woolio?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

Nope.

Octavian?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

No.

Bunnie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

No.

Kitty?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

No. I wish :|

Olivia?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes! Not my favorite or anything, but she's cute.

Kitty?


----------



## franzi (Dec 16, 2016)

I think I _might_ have had her in City Folk, but I'm not sure.

Molly?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

No.

Monique?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, I love her!

Purrl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 16, 2016)

Nnnope.

Butch?


----------



## Cellixhem (Dec 16, 2016)

Nope.

Barold? xD


----------



## Flare (Dec 16, 2016)

No.
Rosie?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, have her in my GC town.

Kiki?


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

I had Kiki. Sadly, she was overshadowed by the other normal villager--Goldie.


Alfonso


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes!! My favorite alligator.

Bob?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yep!

Deena?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 16, 2016)

nope

Lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah.

Chief?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes.

Kyle?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 17, 2016)

No.

Punchy?


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 17, 2016)

No

Chrissy


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Nope.

Francine?


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 17, 2016)

No. 

Nana?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 17, 2016)

No (hopefully soon tho!)

Muffy?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes.

Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep!

Butch?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 17, 2016)

no

kiki?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes.

Mitzi?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 18, 2016)

no

cole?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes.

Lily?


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 18, 2016)

Nope.

Harry


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes.

Merengue?


----------



## Kristine015 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes

Marty


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 18, 2016)

No.

Wolfgang?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes.

Chief?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 19, 2016)

no

willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yep, in both City Folk and New Leaf in fact.

Octavian?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 19, 2016)

yes

ruby?


----------



## Flare (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes!
Blanche?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

Nope, but she was in my campsite yesterday!

Wart Jr.?


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes

Tangy?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah.

Renee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Nope.

Drift?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes.

Ribbot?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 19, 2016)

No. 
Teddy?


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 19, 2016)

Nope.

Puddles?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes.

Tammy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

No.

Cheri?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2016)

No

Shep?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope.

Marcel?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes. I had him in my very first town.

Eunice?


----------



## Koopa K (Dec 20, 2016)

No.

Jambette?


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope!
Maple


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

No.

Marshal?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 20, 2016)

Pretty obvious lol.  Whitney?


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope! ^^ 

Lilly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope.

Eugene?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope. I wish. I love the villagers that have glasses.

Buzz?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope.

Gaston?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2016)

no

julian?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2016)

no

julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

No.

Annalisa?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes.

Annalise?


----------



## Zireael (Dec 21, 2016)

Nope! 

Graham?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes~

Drago?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Nope.

Sheldon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nope.

Drift?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 22, 2016)

No.

Sparro?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 22, 2016)

Nope.

Mira?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

No.

Deirdre?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 22, 2016)

Nope.

Pashmina?


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes.

Iggly?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

Never have, never will

Greta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nah.

Dora?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Penelope?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Carmen?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope

Vladimir?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Only in the campsite. He was one of my first villagers there when I got the GameCube version in July 2010.

O'Hare?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes.
Pancetti?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

No
Goose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nah.

Sterling?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Cole?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep.

Nana?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't remember, but i THINK i have had him.

Peewee?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 23, 2016)

he was in my camp, he sucks
olivia?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

T-Bone


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes.

Elise?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Flip?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep

Tex?


----------



## Zireael (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope!

Astrid?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, she's lovely~

Portia?


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

I think once before?

Marshal?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep.

T-Bone?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

No

Al?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Deli?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 23, 2016)

No.

Roscoe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes.

Punchy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope, I wish.

Bones?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeeeeeesss, he's one of my current and favourite villagers 

Ankha?


----------



## Flare (Dec 23, 2016)

No.
Rosie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep, I have her in my New Leaf town now.

Lolly?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Chevre?


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sadly no.

Bubbles?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

Aww Chevre is really cute 

No, but I could if I wanted since I have her amiibo card.

Cookie?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope, but maybe one day.

Lucky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope.

Pippy?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah.

Pecan?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Mint?


----------



## Zireael (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope, but I wouldn't mind her. She's cute. ; u;

Bam?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope...

Willow?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope, but she seems cool.

Vesta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

No, I wish...

Sprinkle?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Scoot?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Bill?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope

Whitney?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Freya?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Chadder?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Derwin?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

No.

Bones?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Kiki?


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Roald?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Boomer?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Bianca?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

No 

Kid Cat?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Butch?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Bruce?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 24, 2016)

Nope.

Rolf?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, he's my boi

Wolfgang?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, awwww I had her in my first WW town

Rasher?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

Yep

Keaton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nope.

Hazel?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 26, 2016)

Nope

Knox?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

no

Skye?


----------



## Orieii (Dec 26, 2016)

Nope.


Pudge?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 26, 2016)

Nope.

Lucky?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2016)

I WISH

Tangy?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 27, 2016)

In a cycling town

Rodeo?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 27, 2016)

I think so
Papi?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes. My favorite lazy.

Marty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nope.

Egbert?


----------



## ILOVEDERWIN (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes if you count city folk xD

Tom?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes

Purrl?


----------



## Soigne (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes.

Ketchup?


----------



## Hindomy (Dec 28, 2016)

No.

Bunnie?
I WANT BUNNIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nope.

Rudy?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 28, 2016)

Nope.

Erik?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2016)

Nope.

Punchy?


----------



## Tobia (Dec 28, 2016)

Nope, I wish.

Phil?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes for a very short time.

Annalise?


----------



## Ramune (Dec 29, 2016)

Sadly :c

Filbert?


----------



## P. Star (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes he was one of my original 5!

Tank?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

i feel like i did idk??

merry


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Nope

Bunnie?


----------



## Ramune (Dec 31, 2016)

Nope 
Zucker?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

Yea

Knox?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nope.

Sterling?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 1, 2017)

No.
Timbra?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 1, 2017)

nope

moose?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 1, 2017)

Nope.

Avery?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 1, 2017)

No. Always wanted her though.

Genji?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 1, 2017)

No.
Egbert?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorta? In campsite right now.

Patty?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 2, 2017)

Only in WW but vaguely since I rarely spoke to her


Hopper?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 2, 2017)

yep, he recently moved out though

cobb?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Nope

Biskit?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes (In a deleted town)

Deena?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

No

Julian?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, I hope that he is going to move in soon

Annalisa?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes (in ANOTHER deleted town)

Curly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2017)

No.

Bones?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, current villager. 

Ricky?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2017)

Don't think so.

Teddy?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 2, 2017)

No

Huck?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2017)

Nope!

Bob?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes 

Carmen?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

Sadly, No.

Bella?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2017)

I believe so 

Punchy!


----------



## Tobia (Jan 2, 2017)

No, but I want!

Tia?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 3, 2017)

no, but i would love to have her 

shep?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 3, 2017)

No, I like him though!
Bones?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds familiar, but no.

Phil?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2017)

I didn't even know there was a villager called Phil haha, so it's a no from me 

Marshall?


----------



## cicikittycat (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes 
Sheldon?


----------



## Goat_cat (Jan 3, 2017)

No
Lolly?


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 3, 2017)

YES she's such a cinnamon roll I love her

Peanut?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 3, 2017)

No

Pecan?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't think so 

How 'bout Chow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes.

Vladimir?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes, he refused to move for the longest time!

Lily?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 4, 2017)

yep. miss her a lot

peanut?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jan 4, 2017)

No.

Astrid?


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 4, 2017)

No.

Bluebear?


----------



## PerfectPeach10 (Jan 5, 2017)

No.I wish!

Marina?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, loved her.

Curlos?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2017)

Nope. 

Fauna?


----------



## PerfectPeach10 (Jan 6, 2017)

No, Never knew there was a deer until recently!

Yuka?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes. 

Flurry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nope.

Hopper?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2017)

yes!

freya?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

No, but if I did, it would've been back around 2010.

Puck?


----------



## Annabloem (Jan 6, 2017)

No

Mira?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2017)

yes! right now actually

Curlos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

No.

Aurora?


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 7, 2017)

Nope.

Iggly?


----------



## Zero1000 (Jan 7, 2017)

No

Filbert?


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes

Apple?


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 9, 2017)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2017)

no
Flo?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 9, 2017)

yep, i had her for quite awhile

bluebear?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 9, 2017)

Nope.

Fuchsia?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 10, 2017)

Nope.

Simon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nope.

Shari?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

Yup!

Sprinkles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nope. I wish.

Tangy?


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 11, 2017)

I think so, on GC version.

Aurora?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope.

Cole?


----------



## Lululand (Jan 11, 2017)

Nah.

Rocket?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope!

Fuchsia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 11, 2017)

No.
Bianca?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 11, 2017)

No.

Pudge?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 11, 2017)

No.
Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes, twice in fact.

Eunice?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope

Elise?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 11, 2017)

nope 
alice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope.

Papi?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes, omg he is so cute.

Beardo?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes. 
Tiffany?


----------



## FreezeFlame (Jan 11, 2017)

Yup

Diana?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope!

Pekoe?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 11, 2017)

No

Walker?


----------



## Lululand (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes!

Bree?


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

Nope. I wish!
Pudge?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 12, 2017)

nope but i have his card!
poppy?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 12, 2017)

Nope

Apollo?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 13, 2017)

nope

fuchsia?


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope.
Chester?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope!

Frita?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope.

Pierce?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm almost positive I have.
Curlos?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2017)

yes!

anicotti?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope.

Jay?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 13, 2017)

Not in New Leaf. Maybe in Wild World(I don't remember).

Samson?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2017)

No.

Fauna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope. I wish.

O'Hare?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 14, 2017)

No.

Grizzly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 15, 2017)

no

graham?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 15, 2017)

no
poppy?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes!

Annalise?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

Nooo.

Tammi?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

No, but the monkeys seem fun!

Going off the monkeys: Champ?


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 15, 2017)

No, possibly because I've never seen him in new leaf.

Marshal? (I know he's not a monkey, sorry for breaking your chain.)


----------



## Lululand (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope. Don't really get his appeal tbh

Julian?


----------



## GreenPuppy (Jan 15, 2017)

I did have Julian in my old town! Just restarted but I was pretty excited to have him in my town, kinda sad I can't hang out with him anymore!

Angus?


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope. Ruby?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

No. I have her amiibo card tho.

Coco?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope.
June?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

No.

Celia? <3


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

No.

Pekoe?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

No.
Lily?


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 15, 2017)

No,

Tia?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes 

Agnes


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Just recently, actually, and then I think she may have ended up in a friend's void so I felt so bad lmao.

Pietro?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Never had but imo he's not that bad.

Rex?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no
genji?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

No.

Pierto?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no. 
Henry?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

No. 
Genji?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

yes, he's currently one of my villagers + i have his card 
Pudge?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

No.

Rover?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

rover isn't a villager? so no?
julian


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes. Currently.

Rover is a villager in my heart.

Chai?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

i wish ;w; 
hamlet?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

No.

Peaches?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no
octavian?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes. What a lovely, yet angry, octo!

Benedict?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no
whitney?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes! She was my bff in AC:WW.

Chadder?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no
apollo


----------



## Lululand (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, I have him now!

Eloise?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no (ah ;w; i used to have apollo but  i reset and lost him )
merengue


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nope.

Eugene?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

No.

Tom?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

No, at least I don't think so.

Chief?


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 16, 2017)

I love Chief! He's my town right now and hes such a sweetheart to me!

Fauna?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes.

Chief?


----------



## skidoot (Jan 16, 2017)

No.

Groucho?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 16, 2017)

No 

Patty


----------



## Tobia (Jan 16, 2017)

No

Zucker


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 16, 2017)

No.
Naomi?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 16, 2017)

Nope.

Curt?


----------



## aschton (Jan 16, 2017)

nope 
patches?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't think so. 

Velma?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 16, 2017)

No

Wolfgang?


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 16, 2017)

YESS, I have him now and I love him!

Erik?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

no
diana?


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 16, 2017)

No, but my brother has.
I'll go do one of my brother's villagers:

Snake?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

nope
colton?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Yup! His JB haircut kills me everytime.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, currently.

Poppy?


----------



## Seashell (Jan 16, 2017)

No, but she seems neat to have! ;u;

Carmen?


----------



## Seashell (Jan 16, 2017)

No, but she seems neat to have! ;u;

Carmen?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes!

Francine the mean queen that needs to be seen?


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 17, 2017)

nope

Sylvia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2017)

No.

Sterling?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Nope.

Hamlet?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 18, 2017)

No 

Frita?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 18, 2017)

I think so. Maybe, possibility.

Ed?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

yes i got genji to move him out
genji?


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 18, 2017)

No, I don't know who that is.

Kabuki?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

No, I wish.

Bluebear?


----------



## Seashell (Jan 18, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> No, I wish.
> 
> Bluebear?



Yup! Once. 

Bam?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 18, 2017)

yes

Dobie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2017)

No. 

Bob?


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes!
Lucky?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2017)

Hm, don't think so. 

Tiffany?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think I have.

Mint?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2017)

Nope. 

Dotty?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

No.

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nope.

Drift?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

No
Chrissy?


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 18, 2017)

yes and loved her

Aurora??


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes, she used to live in my current town, actually.
Hamlet?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nope.

Prince?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 18, 2017)

No.

Puddles?


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 18, 2017)

nay

rosie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes.

Jambette?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2017)

No.

Frita?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 18, 2017)

nah

cherry?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep!

Rodney?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 18, 2017)

No

Rooney


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 19, 2017)

no
ketchup?


----------



## Lululand (Jan 19, 2017)

No... unfortunately

Lyman?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2017)

No.

Sly?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't think so.

Wolfgang?


----------



## treenalenora (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes

Zucker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nope.

Lobo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2017)

No.

Felicity?


----------



## Seashell (Jan 19, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> No.
> 
> Felicity?



Yes!

Kid Cat?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 19, 2017)

no
jambette?


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 19, 2017)

Nope.

Ribbot?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 19, 2017)

Lilybells said:


> Nope.
> 
> Ribbot?



I used to really like him, but when I put him in my town he was just awkward....

What about Tangy!


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

no 

tank (my fave)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope.

Axel?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 20, 2017)

Yep!

Whitney?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope.

Dizzy?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope

Julian?


----------



## JSS (Jan 20, 2017)

No.

Pango?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 20, 2017)

No.

Twiggy?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope.

Tangy?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2017)

no.
kyle?


----------



## JSS (Jan 20, 2017)

No but would love to one day.

Del ❤?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 20, 2017)

No
Phoebe


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2017)

yes and she moved out in the same week i was extremely pissed off about it lol
nana?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2017)

yes in cf

lobo?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

no
cranston?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope.

Elise?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

no
diana


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2017)

Nah. 

Teddy?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

no
hamlet?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 20, 2017)

no
Inkwell?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

no
june?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2017)

No.

Sylvia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope.

Robin?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 20, 2017)

no

margie?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 20, 2017)

no

shari?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes favorite uchi!

Twiggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yep!

Bill?


----------



## Lululand (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes! I even have his card and I love him :3

Victoria?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope.

Phil?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

No.

Deena?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2017)

No.

Flurry?


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 21, 2017)

No

Vesta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

No. I wish.

Eunice?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 21, 2017)

No, but she's adorable.

Dora?


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 21, 2017)

nope.

scoot?


----------



## Mari_AC (Jan 21, 2017)

No, not that I remember.
Teddy?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope

Boots?


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

never heard of him
marina?


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes

Wolfgang?


----------



## sheepadoodle (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope! :0c

Walt? :3c


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope.

Pashmina?


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

yes
ankha?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 21, 2017)

No.

Monique?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes.

Lolly?


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 21, 2017)

Yep, loved her too. 

Bitty?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 22, 2017)

No
Stitches?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

Stitches is the devil....

Kiki


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

Yup.

Sally?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2017)

no
henry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

No.

Chow?


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 22, 2017)

nope 

Mitzi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

No. I wish.

Teddy?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

The bears are hit or miss for me.... I much prefer

Paula?


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 22, 2017)

omg yes and she moved in front of my house omg 

Mathilda

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg yes and she moved in front of my house omg 

Mathilda


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

No.

Prince?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

Don't think so.

Velma?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 22, 2017)

i have not

big top?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

All the elephants are just bleh....

Timbra


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 23, 2017)

No

BISKIT!!!???


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

No.

Fauna?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, for a couple of days..

Chester?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2017)

No.

Marshal?


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

multiple times
annicotti?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't think so.

Chaddar?


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 24, 2017)

No.

Kevin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

No.

Samson?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

No.

Chadder?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

No.

Broccolo?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 24, 2017)

No.

Marcel?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

No. 
Elvis?


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 25, 2017)

No. 

Eugene?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2017)

Nope.

Monique?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2017)

No.

How about Genji?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2017)

No. I wish.

Snake?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes
Lolly?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 26, 2017)

No, although I recently got her amiibo card so I may move her in.~

Eunice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2017)

Nope.

Rod?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 27, 2017)

no
Julian?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, moving him out soon though.

Ketchup?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 27, 2017)

No.

Maddi?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 27, 2017)

Nope.~

Friga?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2017)

Nah.

Bob?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes.

Tangy?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jan 28, 2017)

yes

Chadder?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2017)

no
bettina?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

Nope.

Aurora?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes.
Moe?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep, he's a cutie!

Kiki?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I loved her! I wish she hadn't moved away.

Bangle?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 28, 2017)

No

Marcel?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2017)

Nope. 

Kid Cat?


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 30, 2017)

No. 

Tabby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope.

Tangy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't think so.

Muffy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope.

Kiki?


----------



## Nul (Jan 30, 2017)

She's in my town right now!


Marcel?


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 30, 2017)

Nope :')

Roscoe?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2017)

No.

Sterling?


----------



## misakixx (Jan 31, 2017)

no dont think so

alice??


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

no

pietro?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nope.

Jambette?


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah!

Mitzi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes! I had her back in Wild World. <3

Bam?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## Snookrin (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes!

Tia?


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

nope!

Skye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope.

Chief?


----------



## cicikittycat (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes in city folk and wild world
Chevre?


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 1, 2017)

yup

lucky?


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

yep

Tangy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't think so.

Nana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes!

Scoot?


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

nope

Erik?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, he lives in my deadly forest themed town

Tasha


----------



## cicikittycat (Feb 2, 2017)

The town was my cousin's but I played on the town a lot so yes
Static?


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

Not on New Leaf but I'm pretty sure I've had him in at least one of the numerous towns I've had on the Gamecube-version.

Sven?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nope.

Mallary?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2017)

Nope.

Cally?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 15, 2017)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 15, 2017)

No. 

Daisy?


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

Nope.

Zell?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes!

Fang?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nope.

Opal?


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 15, 2017)

No.

Skye?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

No.

Sterling?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

No

Lionel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nope.

Jitters?


----------



## Annabloem (Feb 15, 2017)

No

Bill?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

No

Angus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes.

Jay?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes.

Ace?


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

No.
Shari?


----------



## Paxx (Feb 16, 2017)

Nope!

Croque?


----------



## Parasite (Feb 16, 2017)

Nope.

Twiggy?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2017)

Nope!

Rudy?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 16, 2017)

No!

O'Hare?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 16, 2017)

Nope.

Whitney?


----------



## Mintie (Feb 18, 2017)

nah

caroline?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope
Celia?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 19, 2017)

No!

Zell?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2017)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

No!

Chadder?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 19, 2017)

Yup.

Whitney?


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 19, 2017)

Nope

Shep?


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 20, 2017)

nope,

Al?


----------



## Parasite (Feb 20, 2017)

nope. always in my tent though.

Bunnie?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 20, 2017)

No!

Chrissy?


----------



## ujenny (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes

Soleil?


----------



## Annabloem (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope

baabara?


----------



## Suyeon (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope. 

Freya?


----------



## forestyne (Feb 20, 2017)

Only in City Folk.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Blueberrie (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes

Nate?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 20, 2017)

I wish..

Shaniqua?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope.

Velma?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 20, 2017)

No!

Jeremiah?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes

Spork/Crackle?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 20, 2017)

No :/

Doc?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope.

Egbert?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 20, 2017)

No

Mott?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 20, 2017)

no

bonbon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope

How 'bout Dotty?


----------



## forestyne (Feb 20, 2017)

No :c

Gloria?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 20, 2017)

No

Genji?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 20, 2017)

No

Scoot?


----------



## biibii (Feb 20, 2017)

no

rocket


----------



## pixemi (Feb 21, 2017)

no

Bertha?


----------



## Flare (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes! 

Annalise?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 21, 2017)

Yess

Cookie?


----------



## Dactal (Feb 21, 2017)

yes, she was one of my originals, kinda miss her actually


Walt?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 21, 2017)

No

Anticotti?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 21, 2017)

no

Bettina?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2017)

No.

Bunnie?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 21, 2017)

No

Charlise?


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

Nope! 

Merengue?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes

Biskit?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't think so 

Sterling?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 22, 2017)

No

Boomer?


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes about three times now, I love him !

Harry?


----------



## Dactal (Feb 23, 2017)

nope

cranston?


----------



## Parasite (Feb 23, 2017)

nope.

Miranda?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope! 

Clyde?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope.

Deirdre?


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

shes one of my favorite villagers, so yep!

Limberg?


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep!

Papi?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 24, 2017)

Nope! 

Nate?


----------



## Elvera (Feb 24, 2017)

Nooooooo....

Moose?


----------



## Flare (Feb 24, 2017)

No.

Mathilda?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nope.

Wolfgang?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nope.
Tutu?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 25, 2017)

No!

Gruff?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nope.

Poppy?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

No

Chadder?


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes
Rhonda?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 25, 2017)

No. 
Keaton?


----------



## Elvera (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes, I liked Keaton. 

Flip?


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 25, 2017)

Nope.

Cranston?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2017)

no

lily?


----------



## Flare (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes.

Erik?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 26, 2017)

I wish

Cookie?


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep!

Kid Cat?


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes! One of my favourites.

Midge?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2017)

No. 

Stitches?


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

*YES.*

Lolly?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2017)

No.

Bubbles?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.



Phoebe?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope

Apollo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope!




Monique?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

No

Pekoe?


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

No.

Walker?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.




Rio? (Heh, here's an obscure villager right here)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

No.

Gaston? <--- My Favorite Villager


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes, but a long time ago (GCN days )

Let's see, Pierce?


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep.

Canberra?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep.


Sprocket?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.

Ankha?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.


Ribbot?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 26, 2017)

He was in my exes town but never mine


Charlise?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Never heard of Charlise at all, actually.

Chow?


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

No.

Paula?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.



Curly?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.

Aziz?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope.




Kitty?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes.

Kitty?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes.


Pate?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

No.

Hector?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

No.



Astrid?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes.

Monique?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes...Dont remind me.

Jaques?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

No.

Mott?


----------



## treetops (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.

Bones?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope. 


Tom?


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

no
zucker?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

No.


Octavian?


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes!


Bluebear?


----------



## uyumin (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes

Dotty?


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep!

Samson?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah. Had him in my first 3DS town. But the town got corrupted so I don't have him anymore 

Goldie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2017)

Don't think so. 

Flurry?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.




Stella?


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2017)

Nah.

Victoria?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.



Meow?(I like suggesting completely obscured villagers)


----------



## Harley Pendragon (Feb 27, 2017)

Nopers 

Gruff?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep! He just moved.



Bow?


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

No. (If it is Beau, then yes.)

Cookie?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope. (And I meant the actual Bow, the Animal Forest e+ one)



Aziz?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2017)

No. 

Agent S?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

I almost got her in my campground once but never had her.



Nosegay?


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

No.

Tarou?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.

Shinabiru?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.

Agnes?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.


Shoukichi?(I'm running out of AFe+ exclusives.  )


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

No.

Woolio?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

No.



Quillson?


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, all the way back in 2006 on the original AC.




Ed?


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope.

Annalisa?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope. 


Flora?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes.

Wade?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

No. Tiffany?


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes I have her rn! 

Hazel?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.



Fauna?


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes!

Frobert??


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Punchy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, he was my first villager in the Gamecube one! I need him back...



Bob?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

ohyes


Scoot?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.

Jaques?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes 

Merry?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Elvis?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.






Velma?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

No

Moe?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.




Egbert?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Stinky?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Kidd?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Tangy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Once. Didn't like her.



Queenie?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope!

Gonzo


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

never even heard of her

Katt?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes,

Beau


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

No



Camofrog?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no, maybe someday

Zucker?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope! 

Ribbot?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nope! also maybe someday

Jambette?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, I never really talked to her though.

Pecan


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Had her on the gamecube.



Pietro?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nope, he's cool tho

Eugene?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.




Diana(AKA Ms. overrated)


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

ew no

Marshal (aka linkin park)?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I have marshal in my second town, might replace him though. not sure yet.
Olivia


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I've got Marshal too right now. Love him <3



Never had her.



Julian?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nop

Cube?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

No but I remember him from the AC title screen.



Ankha?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I've got Ankha, I love her. 

Skye


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nop

Kabuki?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes! I had him once, I loved him. Haven't had him since though. : (

Shep


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I had shep.



Snake?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope

Kiki?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.



Simon?(Someone please get him out of my town)


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope! 
deli?


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

No.

Patty?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nop

tom?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, I have tom right now




Leigh?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

No for Leigh
I looove Tom! He's one of my favorites. 

Spinkles


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Never had sprinkles.



Anicotti(ew)?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

yes

blanche (eeeewww)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

nope.




Tia(EW)


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

ye

meregue (ECHHHH)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope. 




Hippeux?(oh god no)


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

fauna (ogrerated)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I had her and sold her like a week ago.



Zucker(the one who puts octavian in the dust)


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nope (look at my sig, hurt i cri)

Marina?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope. Octavian is the only true Octopus.





Aziz


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope

Iggy (gamecube) he's a mustached goat


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Never had him.





Astrid?(Did i already say her?)


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nope

Bob?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had bob, he's cool 

Kitt?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Never. (Love bob though, getting him today after years of missing him from my old town)






Ribbot?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had Ribbot, I liked him. (Congrats on getting bob!)

Puddles


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Never heard of her.



Molly?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I had Molly in my second town, but I let her move out

Bill?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Doesn't ring a bell. or should I say...BILL

Ha.



Allie?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Drake?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

No.





Eunice?(She's very Eu-NICE)


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I had Eunice for awhile in an old town, she never wanted to move out. 

Zell


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Never.



...Oh what's his name...the gross pig guy...RASHER!


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

rosie?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had Rosie, she's cute. 

Purrl?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.




Spike?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Boots?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope

Lobo?


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

No.

Bettina?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Who's Bettina?





Pate?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

Alfonso?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 28, 2017)

No
Eloise?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope!

Merengue?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't think so.



Barold?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no


Coco?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope 

shep? I dunno if i said him already


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I had shep




PUNCHY BECAUSE I JUST GOT HIM IN MY NEW AC GAMECUBE FILE AAAAA


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Marcel


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't think I've ever had Marcel.

Congrats on Punchy 

Walker?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Never. 




Marcie


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

yuka?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

yes

freckles the duck?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.


Amelia?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

ye

Apollo?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

yes

felicity


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no

olivia?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

yes, she was one of my favorites back in the gamecube days. 

Tipper?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

no


Moose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope.

Broccolo?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nope

Mott?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope! 

Rod


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

no

whitney?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2017)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

i wish
willow?


----------



## uyumin (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes!

Bonbon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nope.

Hopper?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes.

Chow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2017)

no

cally?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2017)

Yup.

Fauna?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes.

Gaston?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep! Always yelled like Gaston from Beauty and the Beast.



Wolf Link?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes. Didn't like him.

Pippy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Never heard of him.


Chadder?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

No.

Chadder?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

No.



Ed?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes.

Ed?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, on the gamecube.



Curly?


----------



## RookThe1st (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes,

Punchy?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, in the Gamecube version.

Punchy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep, on the gamecube.



Rasher?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes.

Rasher?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes. 




Cube?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes.

Cube?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

No.




Tia?(I hate tia with a passion)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Yup.

Tia?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Ew, no, she disgusts me.



Phoebe? (the best villager ever?)


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes!

Mira?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nope.



Whitney?(Who I really don't care for because Lobo is so much better)


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes.

Kody?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nope.



Lobo?


----------



## Annabloem (Mar 4, 2017)

Yup,

Teddy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nope.




Dotty?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

no.

sally?


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

there is a villager called ketchup? 

stitches


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes!

Jeremiah?

There is a duck based on a tomato named Ketchup.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.



Molly?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 5, 2017)

No, but she's one of my dreamies ^_^

Erik?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Never.


Gruff?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes.

Bob?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes

Bob?


----------



## Sidney (Mar 5, 2017)

nah 
Merry?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

No

Merry?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope. 




Tom?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes 

Tom?


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Tasha?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.



Medli?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes. Didn't like her.

Vesta?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope. 


Pietro?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, he's cute! ❀

Carmen?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Never had her.



Allie?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes.

Boots?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.




Chai?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope. Never want to.

Tia?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes only for a short while


Epona?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Never.



Julian(AKA OOOH HE'S A SPECIAL UNICORN OOOOOH...Who really doesn't deserve all that love)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

i wish

chrissy? ( one of my dreamies )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.



Fauna?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes

Drago?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.



Eunice?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

*No.

Drago?*​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.



Ed?(The best horse)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

nope

apple?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.



Renee?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

*No.

Drago?*​


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

isn't that a special character?  

drake

( for ash )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.



Mitzi?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no

diana?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Twice, the first one I gave to my ex, the second I sold for 10 Million bells.




Tiffany?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

yes she is in my town

flora?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

I have her right now.



Pate?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

my friend has her but no ( btw can i have flora? XD )

rod?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

(Nah, I kinda like flora. You can have Simon though.)


Simon(Ew)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

nope
( nah i have a lazy villager ) ( looking for a peppy villager )
phoebe?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

YES!!! I LOVE PHOEBE!!!!

Quillson?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

nope 

puck?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.


Aurora?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

i wish

agent s (she was my favorite starter )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Once.



Kid Cat?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope (I wish I did he's cute too agh)

Erik?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

nope  
rudy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.




Octavian(Best octopus no questions)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

nope

peggy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.




Ganon?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no.
alice ( best koala ever!)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.


Canberra?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

idk who that even is

alfonso?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No

June?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.


Monique?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

yes she is in my town

annalese?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes.

Biskit?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.

Rasher?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes

Cece?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no

axel?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No

Bunnie?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

i wish she is cute

ruby?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Claude?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

nope

olaf?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.




Jaques?(AKA the piece of trash who made my baby Marshal sad)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no

beau?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Bones?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Coco?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Flurry?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.



Etoile?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No

Pietro?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no

bella?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

*No.

Drago?*​


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Walker aka Smitty 2.0?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Drago?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no 
big top?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Ew no.


Jane?(The ugliest villager ever, look her up)


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No...

Rilla?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.


Rio?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Megumi?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.


Kid Cat?


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes.

Holden?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no. 

dizzy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

No.


Curly?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no

unice?


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

No (I wish, she's cute as a button) ; v ;

Peanut?


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Pashmina?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.


Sprocket?


----------



## thedragmeme (Mar 5, 2017)

No
Tom?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Have him right now!


Bob?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes.

Felicity?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.




Kiki?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, I used to have her back in Wild World I believe. 

Sylvia?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no.

bluebear?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

no.

bluebear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, she's in my town right now!

Kody?


----------



## treetops (Mar 8, 2017)

Nope.

Lopez?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

No.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Annabloem (Mar 8, 2017)

no

muffy


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Mar 8, 2017)

Nope

Rodeo?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

Nope

Tangy


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Mar 8, 2017)

no

Portia


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes.

Tabby?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 8, 2017)

Only in my nightmares...
What about Tangy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep, she was one of my first villagers in my City Folk town when I got that game all the way back in 2009.

Lolly?


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

I had her kinda? My friend Seth bought ACNL, hated it, and I bought it off him for 20 bucks (back in 2014, so it was a steal lol) for a cycling town. He had Lolly in his town, so I kinda had Lolly.

Chelsea?


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Unfortunately not.

Bettina?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

eww no

Punchy?


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes!

Sylvana?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

noh

Octavian?


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

No.

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep, she was in my New Leaf town for ages.

Rhonda?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

no

Klaus


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes. I genuinely liked him.

Gaston?


----------



## MuffyAndCoco (Mar 15, 2017)

No.

Muffy?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes

Coco?


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

No.

Prince?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

nope

Ketchup?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 18, 2017)

No.

Klaus?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

no.

vivian? ( welcome amiibo )


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 18, 2017)

Nah

Dizzy?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

yep!

agent s?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep! Not since City Folk in 2010 though.

Jeremiah?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

No 


Flurry?


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep!

Molly?


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

Currently! <3


Skye?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

yep!

Nibbles?


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 18, 2017)

In my GCN Animal Crossing! We share the same birthday. 

Fauna the deer?


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep!

Etoile?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nope.

Prince?


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 18, 2017)

Nope although I'd like to.

Purrl?


----------



## treetops (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes!

Portia?


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

No.

Mallary?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, but not since 2009 (still in City Folk). Wow, it's been that long...

Cesar?


----------



## acmohn (Mar 18, 2017)

Nope
Shari?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Coco?


----------



## ayesquiggle (Jun 1, 2017)

No

Yuka?


----------



## amanecer (Jun 1, 2017)

Nope

Sly?


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 1, 2017)

no

Tex?


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2017)

No

Molly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2017)

No.

Derwin?


----------



## Elisa (Jun 1, 2017)

No

Cookie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2017)

No.

Daisy?


----------



## Elisa (Jun 2, 2017)

No

Flo?


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope!

Chow?


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 2, 2017)

Not here.

Antonio?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope.

Genji?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Yup.

Chester?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope.

Gaston?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Yup.

Ruby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope.

Tiffany?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes!

Maelle?


----------



## Kristenn (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope. 

Cheri?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2017)

nope

Benedict?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep!

Octavian?


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

No, 
Kabuki


----------



## cyleris (Jun 3, 2017)

nope!

jitters?


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jun 3, 2017)

nope!

Ahnka?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

I may have in a cycle town, can't really remember

Bianca?


----------



## tifachu (Jun 3, 2017)

No :[

Margie?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 3, 2017)

Nope.

Anchovy?


----------



## Elisa (Jun 3, 2017)

yes

Beau?


----------



## hestu (Jun 3, 2017)

yep!

celia?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 3, 2017)

My sister has her, but I don't.

Apple?


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes

Bruce?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

Nope

Pango?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 3, 2017)

Nope.

Wolfgang?


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes

Fang?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes

Coco?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 3, 2017)

No.

Wart Jr.?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 3, 2017)

No.

Gayle?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 3, 2017)

Nope!

Anabelle?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

No

Tom?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 4, 2017)

yes.

Emerald?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 4, 2017)

Nope!

Harry?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 4, 2017)

no

Ruby?


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes.

Nosegay?


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

wh?

curly?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2017)

No.

Alfonso?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 4, 2017)

No. 

Liz?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 4, 2017)

No.

Poncho?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2017)

Nope.

Katt?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 5, 2017)

Nope!

Blaire?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 5, 2017)

No.

Canberra?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes!

Tangy?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 5, 2017)

No.

Lobo?


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2017)

No

Zell?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't believe so?

Maple?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 6, 2017)

I wish!

Deena?


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope!

Jambette?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes ahah.

Mac?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah! 

Marshal?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes, when I first started New Leaf before knowing anything about his popularity.

O'Hare?


----------



## xxjemmamxx (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope

Wolfgang?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes

Opal?


----------



## rebornking (Jun 8, 2017)

No

Rizzo?


----------



## Flare (Jun 8, 2017)

Unfortunately. :/

?toile?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope, I wish XD

Erik?


----------



## ayesquiggle (Jun 8, 2017)

I had him for a short time before demolishing the town I had. He was so cute!! 

Zell?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Yup, Zell is pretty cool! 

Zucker?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

Zucker's mah boi lol 

Leopold?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope, I have his card though!

Flora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope.

Fuchsia?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, I have her right now!

Mitzi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2017)

No.

Olaf?


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2017)

nope

kyle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2017)

Nope.

Prince?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 10, 2017)

Nope!

Axel?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Nope.  Stitches?


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2017)

*Yes*! 

Marshal?


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 10, 2017)

Not yet ;-;

Marina?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes!

Octavian?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

Nope.

Beardo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nope.

Marshal?


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 11, 2017)

Nope, 
Scoot?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Nope.

Lolly?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes

Phoebe?


----------



## hestu (Jun 12, 2017)

yep!

pierce?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 12, 2017)

Nope.

Mint?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes!

Walt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nope.

Rocket?


----------



## HHoney (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes. 

Astrid?


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes.

Zell?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yep have him now. 

Rex?


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 14, 2017)

Nope. 

Truffles?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

Nope

Colton?


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2017)

nope

jacob?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2017)

Have him now.

Sterling?


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Nope.

Ursala?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh god yes. Have her in my GCN town rn. Hate her guts.

Rodney?


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Nope.

Rosie?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

I think so?

Cousteau?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 18, 2017)

No, thank god!

Tutu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes I hate that freaking creepy bear

Klaus?


----------



## Elisa (Jul 3, 2017)

No

Lucky?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Nope

Flora?


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes

Felicity?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 4, 2017)

Yess!

Diva?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

No.

Marshal?


----------



## candxur (Jul 4, 2017)

yep!

derwin?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes

Fuchsia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes!

Bella?


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep!

Dora?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

I think I had him in one of my other towns ages ago

Eugene?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, he was awesome 

Blaire?


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes. ACPG.

Groucho?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

i think..?

Hazel`?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope

Gayle?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

No 

Cookie?


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 5, 2017)

no, i wish

kyle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't think so.

Biff?


----------



## allainah (Jul 5, 2017)

nope,

pudge?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope

Lucky?


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 5, 2017)

yeah

pinky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope.

Fauna?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah

Kyle?


----------



## HHoney (Jul 5, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Yeah
> 
> Kyle?



Yes!

Cobb?


----------



## allainah (Jul 5, 2017)

Yup

Peaches?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope

Lyman?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2017)

No

Bluebear?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 8, 2017)

For about a day, yes.

Wade?


----------



## frogpup (Jul 8, 2017)

nope  never!

Purrl


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes! Just because she reminds me of *my cat* ^.^

Naomi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nope.

Julian?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 8, 2017)

No~ but he looks cute like he belongs to the MLP franchise..

Bree?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope

Chadder?


----------



## Chick (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah, I wasn't too fond of him at all..

Chief?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm going to find him but just pretend I have him.

Francine?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 9, 2017)

I had her for a short moment.

Clyde?


----------



## Elvera (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes, I loved having him in my town!

Bam?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes

Roscoe?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2017)

Yep!

Vladimir?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope.

Lolly?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah~

Drift?


----------



## twins (Jul 9, 2017)

Nooopppeeee

Agent S?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope.

Penelope?


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 9, 2017)

yeah

felicity?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope.

Bonbon?


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope

Grizzly?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope.

Hugh?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope.

Static?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes.

Agent S?


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope

Lily?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 9, 2017)

yep in WW

Dexter?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope

Eunice?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2017)

I actually have her right now!

Jacques?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.

Drago?


----------



## candxur (Jul 10, 2017)

nope

gaston?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2017)

I think yes

Ava?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.

Annalise?


----------



## candxur (Jul 10, 2017)

I think so?

Limberg?


----------



## jozial (Jul 10, 2017)

No

Walker?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes!

Bones?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

No.

Maple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.

Bluebear?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes.

Charlise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.

Robin?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes.

Julian?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.

Mallary?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.

Dora?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

Nope

Mint?


----------



## BasicallyAndrei (Jul 11, 2017)

Nope

Nana?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

Yup, moved right in the middle of my paths

Rodney?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

nope

Rodeo?


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2017)

nope

filbert?


----------



## watagi (Jul 14, 2017)

nah

chief?


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

Noo

Frita?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes

Cherry?


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

No.

Bonbon?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope.

Puddles?


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope!

Sprinkles?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 14, 2017)

No, but I have her card? 

Sterling?


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 14, 2017)

No, Goldie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2017)

Yup

Henry?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope.

Kitt?


----------



## Celine (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope 


Tammy?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep c:

Molly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope.

Olaf?


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes.

Marina?


----------



## Scooter.CJ (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes.

Marshal?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes.

Scoot?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

Nope

Whitney?


----------



## canadasquare (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe lol 

Drift?


----------



## SapphireStone (Jul 14, 2017)

I had him in WW a long time ago. xD

Lolly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes!

Marshal?


----------



## applebean (Jul 14, 2017)

no, but i wish!

julian?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah.

Pekoe?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

I believe so, can't really remember 

Jitters?


----------



## aericell (Jul 15, 2017)

yes

shep?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes

Phil?


----------



## QueenDallas (Jul 17, 2017)

nope
roscoe?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes

Bunnie?


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 17, 2017)

nope.
goose?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 17, 2017)

Nopeee 

Soleil?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nope.

Sylvana?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes!

Tasha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nope.

Filbert?


----------



## galacticity (Jul 17, 2017)

nope!

alfonso?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

nope! 

tia?


----------



## twins (Jul 18, 2017)

No :// That would be cool though!

Gayle?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

No, wouldn't want her either tbh

Goldie?


----------



## twins (Jul 18, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> No, wouldn't want her either tbh
> 
> Goldie?



I love Gayle mostly because my nickname is Allygator and of course she's the cutest alligator in-game. But I get cutesy villagers aren't for everyone C:

I think I miiight of had goldie in the  gamecube version.

Skye?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 18, 2017)

yes. emphasis on "had" T-T

Eunice?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

nope not a fan u__u

lily?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope

Agnes?


----------



## galacticity (Jul 18, 2017)

nope!

marshal?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, currently!!

Bluebear?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

nope

lucky?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes.

BonBon?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope. 

Maple?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope. She was in my campsite once though and i was tempted to take her in iirc,,

How about Apollo?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope

Fauna?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2017)

Think so, can't remember 

Cherry?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Currently have her in two towns!

Beardo?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

I think I had him once.

Tangy?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah.

Bob?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Don't think so.

June?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope.

Agent S?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope, he's cute though.

Genji?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yep love Genji.

Merengue?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yep.

Zell?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah, I've had him.

Bam?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah

Kiki?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm not sure, don't think so.

Zucker?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah I don't care for him

Elvis?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope!

Roscoe?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yup. He's pretty rockin. 

Coach?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope, he looks cute though!

Renee?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope.

Roald?


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope

Whitney?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Had her recently 

Bones?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah.

Victoria?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

nope

Rosie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope!

Stitches?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes! (on my 2nd town does that count??)

Tangy?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Sure, counts 

Yes, I had Tangy!

Marshal?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 19, 2017)

Yup!

Monique?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope 

Mitzi?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope. 

Lucky?


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes.

Cookie?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope.

Francine?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, I had Francine.. goddamnit, you posted when I posted xD

Apollo?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes he's quite a cool dude! 

Daisy?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope, but she seems to be cute!

Goose?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope.

Clay?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 20, 2017)

nope

walker?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope.  Mint?


----------



## ZeldaUnnie (Jul 20, 2017)

Awe Yes! I had her in both the original and WW game she was my bestie lol

Gonzo?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't think I have, though I love the koalas!!
Lyman <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 20, 2017)

Dislike, I don't really like most of the koala's unfortunately :')

How about Dotty?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes!

Ribbot?


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

nope

pierce?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 20, 2017)

yup, he just moved out for me. had been in my town for 4 years

julian?


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

yep!

ken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope.

Velma?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope. 

Muffy?


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope!

Marcie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2017)

Nah <:

Pekoe?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope.

Cherry?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yep, she was a random move-in that i decided to keep for a little while  

cookie?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

No

Phoebe?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes a long time ago! 

Dobie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope.

Canberra?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

yep, a few months ago
dizzy?


----------



## Trip (Jul 21, 2017)

No

Cookie?


----------



## boring (Jul 21, 2017)

ahhh yes, quite some time ago


Amelia?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope!

Chadder?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't believe so

Genji?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep! He was a pretty cool rabbit dude <: 

Chief?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep

Diana?


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope.

Julian?


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 22, 2017)

edit: no 

diva


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

yes.. i hated her so much omg. she moved in a terrible spot too so x10 the hatred xD

Robin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope

Tank?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, in my Gamecube Animal Crossing game 

Chops?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope. 

Bunnie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2017)

No.

Carmen (rabbit)?


----------



## galacticity (Jul 23, 2017)

nope!

kiki?


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

sadly not

pekoe?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 23, 2017)

No but she's very cute

Rosie?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes! I love Rosie 

Eloise


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 23, 2017)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah!

Chevre?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nope.

Nan?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes!

Flurry?


----------



## frogpup (Jul 24, 2017)

nope.

Rodney


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

Yep

Bones?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah!

Cranston?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope~

Shari?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 25, 2017)

Nah :c

Tia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope.

Margie?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 25, 2017)

No, but I think it would be nice to have her.
Hamlet?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope 

Bubbles?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Gala?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope 

Sterling?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Yup

Knox?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

Fang?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Yup

Mint?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope

Tammi?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope. 

Wolfgang?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope

Cherry?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope.
Gabi?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 26, 2017)

yep

Deli?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Carmen?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope!

Bunnie?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

nope!! 

Peanut?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope!

Chevre?


----------



## Zavester (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope!

Annalisa?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Goldie?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Papi?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

aw yes!

Julian?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes! 

Ketchup?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope.

Vivian?


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 31, 2017)

Nah.

Grizzly?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope. Nana?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Ricky?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope. Pate?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 31, 2017)

No one here has "that" villager also no ive never had pate

Soleil?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 31, 2017)

No

Gloria?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

noope! 
Mint?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Greta?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

Yep! 

Lucy?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 31, 2017)

Yup have her right now.

Amelia?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Yup

Puck?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope.

Bluebear?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope

Punchy?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes

Peaches?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope!

Beau?


----------



## twins (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes!!

Marshal?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2017)

No :c

Kiki?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes!

Lolly?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 6, 2017)

yup!

aurora?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope

Rasher?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope.
Kabuki?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 6, 2017)

Yup, going to have in my new town soon too 

Wolfgang?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes.  Fang?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope

Eloise?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

Nah

Goldie?


----------



## mapleleaf (Aug 6, 2017)

Yep!

Tangy?


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 6, 2017)

yes, before I resetted for the nth time


Grizzly?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope

Axel?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 6, 2017)

Yup.

Hmmm... Blanca?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah, one of my starters


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 6, 2017)

^ You didn't list a villager lol. So ya sure I've had them 

Margie?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 6, 2017)

no but she's a cutie!

phoebe?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope! 

Spork?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope.

Prince?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

Nah (but bf's name lol)

Alice


----------



## Paxx (Aug 6, 2017)

Nope

punchy?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes

Bianca?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 7, 2017)

yep! one of my starters

mitzi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

Nope

Kevin


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Nope

Ankha?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 7, 2017)

Yep.

Pekoe?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2017)

nope. 

tabby?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep

Roscoe?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

yup!

colton?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Nope

Elvis?


----------



## Zylia (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes

Queenie


----------



## Livvy (Aug 8, 2017)

No 

Camofrog


----------



## Hanami (Aug 8, 2017)

No

Margie?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

Nope.

Wolfgang?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Nah katt?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

*shiver* yes...

Vivian?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

*shiver* yes...

Vivian?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 8, 2017)

Nope

Pecan?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 8, 2017)

Nah.

Pate?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Nope

Henry?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> *shiver*


Me when she was in for MONTHS

yes i do own henry and i love him

Margie


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 8, 2017)

No. Also, I LOVE Katt!! ;v; How could you dislike her? She is SO cute!

Luca?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Not yet

Kevin?


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

nop

ketchup?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep

Rod?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 9, 2017)

yes, he's in my town right now! ^^

kabuki?


----------



## Cynther (Aug 9, 2017)

Nope

Wolfgang?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 9, 2017)

nope

Chadder?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 9, 2017)

No.

Amelia?


----------



## Lunariati (Aug 9, 2017)

nope!

flo?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

no
flurry?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

No but shes cute!

Bruce?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

Nah

Knox?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 10, 2017)

Nope!

Teddy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Yup

Kevin?


----------



## ujenny (Aug 11, 2017)

nope

flora?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 11, 2017)

No sheldon?


----------



## Shayden (Aug 11, 2017)

Nope!

Fuchsia ?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 11, 2017)

No

W.link?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 11, 2017)

No

Cobb?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nope.

Spork?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 12, 2017)

Nope

Kid Kat?


----------



## Alsafie (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes, and still have him!  

Gaston?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

Nope

Lucha?


----------



## ujenny (Aug 12, 2017)

nope~

frita?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

No

Drago?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nope.

W. Link?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

No, I wish.

Skye?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nope.

Rocket?


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

No. Thank God...

Tad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes.

Prince?


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes. I liked him.

Lily?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't recall ever having her.

Caroline? (shares the same name as me  )


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

No

Cally?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Nah

Boomer?


----------



## ValenofClover (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope

Avery?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

No

Chester?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes

Sally?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah.

Moe?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope.

Soleil?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2017)

YES OMG

Celia?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope.

Cheri?


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope. 

Molly?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 15, 2017)

yup, she's in my town rn! c:
Etoile?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

No, but so cute!

Jitters?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 16, 2017)

Nope.

Dotty?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Nope.

Francine?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah!

Portia?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

No. 

Hazel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes.

Ganon?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Almost

Mitzi?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes!

Astrid?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Nope

Bones?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes that cutie

Big Top?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Nope

Gwen?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

For a short while

Canberra?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah, once but hopefully twice

Cherry ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2017)

Yep.

Goldie?


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

nope

ketchup?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 18, 2017)

Nope.

Bones?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 18, 2017)

Nope.

Tipper?


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

Nope

Peck?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

No

Bluebear?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

No

Flurry?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 18, 2017)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes.

Lolly?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah!

Bill?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2017)

no

pecan?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 19, 2017)

No, but I'm getting Pecan soon! I just ordered her Amiibo card.  

Ribbot?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

No

Vesta?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 19, 2017)

Nope

Winnie?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

No

Blanche?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 19, 2017)

Nope,

Mint?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 19, 2017)

Nah

Leopold?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

nope

apollo?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

DARNIT LUNATEPIC I WANTED TO SAY OMG YES I HAVE LEOPOLD I LOVE MAH BOIIIII

And yes, I've had Apollo in my WW town.

Bangle?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

lolol sorrrry :,,,D leopold looks precious though!

yup, in my old gc town years and years ago

Carmen?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 19, 2017)

No.

Opal?


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 19, 2017)

no? 

grizzly?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

Nah

Cobb?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 21, 2017)

No.

Lionel?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 21, 2017)

I dont think so

Shep?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah

Opal?


----------



## pearlbum (Aug 21, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Yeah
> 
> Opal?



Nah, 
Lucky?


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope

Ruby?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Nah

Tank?


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

y?s my lgttc bb

rod?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

no
Cookie


----------



## Mu~ (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes xD

Gayle?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope

Marcie?


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

nope

angus?


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 22, 2017)

No

Tia?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope

Dotty?


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 23, 2017)

Nope!
Vivian?


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

nope

tiffany?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 23, 2017)

Nah

Doc?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 23, 2017)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 23, 2017)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes

Shep?


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 24, 2017)

No.

Julian?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't think so. 

Blaire?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 24, 2017)

Don't think so,

Kitty?


----------



## amarie. (Aug 24, 2017)

nope. 

Wendy?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep!

Lucky?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah!

Poppy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 25, 2017)

Nope

Elise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yep.

Astrid?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 25, 2017)

Noop. Hamphrey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nope.

Rodney? (He shares my name, haha.)


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 26, 2017)

Nuh uh
Gabi?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 26, 2017)

No.

Rolf?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 26, 2017)

Nope
Wisp? Jk Gladys?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2017)

No.

Rod? (Shares my nickname, haha.)


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Nope

Quillson?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 26, 2017)

YES!  He is in my town right now!  Love him!

Bluebear?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Nope

Henry?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2017)

No. 

Fauna?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah, about a year or so ago

Cube?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2017)

Nah.

Hopper?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 27, 2017)

Yup!

Melba?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

No.

Ruby?


----------



## crispmaples (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes!
Yuka?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2017)

Nope.

Elise?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2017)

Nope.

How 'bout Apollo?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes c:

Amelia?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope!

Blanche?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope!

Olivia?


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2017)

Not on New Leaf but I remember having her on the Gamecube.

Moose?


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope!

Daisy?


----------



## amazonevan19 (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope

Dizzy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Way back in Wild World, but yes

Tia?


----------



## amazonevan19 (Aug 28, 2017)

I do now!   Dizzy and Tia go well together IMO  

Admiral?


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope.

Margie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yep!

Deena?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Nah

Sly?


----------



## Mash (Aug 28, 2017)

No
Piedro/


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope

Felicity?


----------



## Apriiil (Aug 28, 2017)

No!

Cally


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Nah

Ruby?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope!

Merry?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope

Caroline?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 28, 2017)

No, but I just ordered her Amiibo card! 

Tom?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope. 

Cranston?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2017)

Nope. 

Marshal?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 29, 2017)

Yep!

Monique?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Aug 29, 2017)

Nope! 

Molly?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 29, 2017)

Ages ago

Cube?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

Nope!

Marcel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2017)

Nah.

Butch?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2017)

No.

Astrid?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

Nope.

Rudy?


----------



## goro (Aug 30, 2017)

nope
fang?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

nope
carmen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, both of them in fact (one in the GameCube version and the other in City Folk).

Chief?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope

Static?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

Yup!

Bangle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

No.

Robin?


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes

Epona?


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 30, 2017)

nope!

Deena?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yep!

Aurora?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 30, 2017)

Nah

Frita?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope!

Tia?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 31, 2017)

Briefly in a storage town.

Patty?


----------



## squidpops (Aug 31, 2017)

Nope.

Tutu?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2017)

Nope.

Whitney?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah.

Static?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 1, 2017)

Nope.

Clyde?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2017)

No.

Teddy?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes! 

Caroline?


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 1, 2017)

tali-zorah-vas-nerd said:


> No
> 
> Rizzo?



I've had Rizzo in my first New Leaf town.

O' Hare?


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

AbbyCrossing said:


> O' Hare?



Yep! I got rid of him ASAP.

Bangle?


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 1, 2017)

Nope! 

Velma?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

Nope!

Celia?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

Nope.

Kitty?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 2, 2017)

No

Deirdre?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes!

Eunice?


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

yh my city folk bb

gaston?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope.

Lobo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, once in a cycling town

Tucker? (time to revive this thread because hey why not)


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Nope.

Poppy?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, I have her right now!

Blaire?


----------



## Annabloem (Oct 28, 2017)

No

ketchup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Nope

Punchy?


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

nope

daisy?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes.

Whitney?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 28, 2017)

nope 

Naomi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2017)

No.

Coco?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes.

Pietro?


----------



## Keldi (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes. Felt like I was on drugs in his house XD

Lolly?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah!

Pecan?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes.

Caroline?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes!

Sheldon?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Nope

Tutu?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Nope

Chadder?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes.

Inkwell?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes

Bill?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes.

Chief?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 30, 2017)

Nope

Freya?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes.

Vich??


----------



## Verecund (Oct 30, 2017)

Nope.

Portia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't think so. 

Tiffany?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 30, 2017)

yes.

aurora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yep! She was one of my first villagers when I got City Folk back in 2009.

Mira?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 30, 2017)

Nope

Zell?


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

No

Knox?


----------



## Marte (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes

Derwin?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes.

Medli?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

Nope

Tank?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2017)

Yep, in many different games and towns.

Soleil?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 1, 2017)

No

Al?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 1, 2017)

No

Deena?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 1, 2017)

no

butch?


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes.

Chelsea?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes.

Tabby?


----------



## lettheworldknow (Nov 2, 2017)

No

Alfonso?


----------



## Verecund (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, he moved into my WW town like the day before I abandoned it.

Savannah?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 2, 2017)

Nah.

Sly?


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden (Nov 2, 2017)

Nope

Queenie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

I think so?

Lyman?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2017)

Nope.

How 'bout Bob?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes.

Diana?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think so.

Hazel?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes.

Marty?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2017)

No

Derwin?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Nope 

Agnes?

(If you have I'm glad you made it out alive)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Nope thank god

Kevin?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, I love the Kevin Bacon reference

Pietro?


----------



## Kalle (Nov 8, 2017)

Nope.

Axel?


----------



## crowley (Nov 8, 2017)

yes! axel was in my city folk world years ago.

zell?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2017)

No

Vesta?


----------



## Kalle (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, currently in my town!

Meow?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nope.

Avery?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Nope

Wendy?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 8, 2017)

i don't think so

ruby?

( btw when i looked up wendy, the first thing that came up was a picture of paula XD )


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't want that creeepy little rabid bunny...

Rhonda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

No. 

Chow?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes. He's pretty cool.

Merengue?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Espurr (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes and not enough.

Peanut?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Nope

Klaus?


----------



## duckykate (Nov 9, 2017)

nope! static?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Nah, I wish

Shep?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 9, 2017)

no but i made her house in ACHD if it counts

meringue?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Nope

Robin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Nah. 

How 'bout Cally?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Yep

Hazel?


----------



## mintie-verse (Nov 9, 2017)

yes!!

kidd?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Nope. 

Blanche?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 9, 2017)

Ew no

Katy?

REALLY AUTOCORRECT. REALLY.

Katt?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 9, 2017)

Unfortunately, yes.

Olivia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Don't think so.

Tutu?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 9, 2017)

nope,

Melba?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes!

Sterling?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2017)

No

Kiki?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes!!! My favourite villager

Olivia?


----------



## chamsae (Nov 10, 2017)

no

benedict?


----------



## ashlif (Nov 10, 2017)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

I think so

Kabuki?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes.

Lucky?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes...

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't think so.

Lopez?


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes! He was very cool.

Poncho?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 11, 2017)

Nah

Lucha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nah.

Pietro?


----------



## cornimer (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes, unfortunately...
Ruby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nope. I wish I did, though.

Gladys?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Oooooh, yes! I love her!

Melba?


----------



## ElliottRocks12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes

Agent S ?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

No, sadly

Tangy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

Nope.

Velma?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes.

Timbra?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

Nope!

Apollo?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

No, sadly.

Naomi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Nah.

Marina?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

yep

peanut


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah, in Wild World!

Caroline?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes! First ever bff!

Pango?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes, had her in New Leaf 

Leonardo?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 12, 2017)

no

chelsea?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 12, 2017)

Nope.

Samson?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes!!!

Deirdre?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 12, 2017)

i dont think so 

vivian?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

No.

Bob?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 12, 2017)

nope and not planning to :3

rolf?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes!

Harry?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 12, 2017)

nope

nan?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 12, 2017)

I wish.

Jambette?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes!

Bubbles?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 13, 2017)

No actually 

Portia?


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 13, 2017)

nope...

Freya?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 13, 2017)

i think once a long time ago

sterling?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2017)

possibly? vaguely remember something

pheobe


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 13, 2017)

No, I wish

Nana?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 13, 2017)

yep! in my old new leaf town of lilac!

agent S?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 13, 2017)

Nah, not yet

Lyman?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 13, 2017)

nope

tutu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't think so.

Carmen?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

No.

Pate?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 13, 2017)

Sadly, yes.

Sterling?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

I believe so. 

Ankha?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

No, I almost did in my old town. She was in my campsite but my town was full, so I couldn’t invite her. :c

Pietro?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2017)

No

Buck?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

yeah

poppy


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes 

Rowan?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 14, 2017)

Thankfully no lol

Peanut?


----------



## squidpops (Nov 14, 2017)

nope

whitney?


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Way back in the day I had her

Colton?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

Yep.

Nana?


----------



## Cryptade (Nov 14, 2017)

nope, havent even seen her in anyone else's town or my campsite

Hugh?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

No.

Lopez?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 14, 2017)

No.

Diana?


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

She's in my town now, watering flowers

Drago?


----------



## infallible (Nov 15, 2017)

not yet! hopefully one day

Hazel?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

no

beau?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, still do.

Rosie?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, still do.

Rosie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

I've had her in a few towns

Ricky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nah.

Merry?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't think so!

Pinky?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't think so

Scoot?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, I think only once.

Erik?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nah

Chrissy?


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 16, 2017)

no.

knox?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

Nope

Hopper?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Probably in Wild World

Static?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes!

Lobo?


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 17, 2017)

Yep!

Mathilda?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes, unfortunately.

Diana?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes

Aurora?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes, in Wild World!

Peggy?


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

not that i can remember,
daisy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes, Wild World!

Rowan?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

I think so

Puck?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

No I haven't

Iggly?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

No

Bunnie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Nope

Rizzo?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

No

Scoot?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yup, one of my starting villagers

Knox?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Cool! He was my starting villager in my first town.

Yes, and Opal?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeah, stuck in my town for a good year before finally moving out

Rudy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

No, I've never had him 

Nate?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

No

Rasher (aka hell)?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Maybe when I first played Wild World.

Elise?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

No

Poppy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes!! I loved her

Julian?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Nope

Chadder?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

No I haven't

Ruby?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Don't think so

Anabelle?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2017)

nope,

Buzz?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Never had him

Ketchup?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2017)

yes,

Marshal?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes

Pierce?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes

Merry


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Nope

Ren?e?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2017)

nope,

Pecan?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes! 

Ellie?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2017)

nope lol,

Dobie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Nope but I have his card!

Dotty?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope

Egbert?


----------



## squidpops (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope

Clay?


----------



## Keldi (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes
Marcel?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes!!

Moose?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 19, 2017)

No

Cookie?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

nope

kid cat


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep!

Alli?


----------



## Keldi (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope
Freckles?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

nope,

Vesta?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, loved her 

Cherry?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeah, about 4 times lol.

Prince?


----------



## Keldi (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope

Goldie?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope.

Shari?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

No I've never had her

Tutu?


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 19, 2017)

never had her.

shari


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2017)

I've had her.

Willow?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, she's a sweetheart

Tex?


----------



## mitfy (Nov 19, 2017)

nope

sterling?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Never had

Hippeux?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope.

Kabuki?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope

Julia?


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 19, 2017)

Never had her

Lily?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep!

Lionel?


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeah

Maple?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes 

Bianca?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

yup 

carmen?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope

Velma?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes!

Hamlet?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope

Rilla?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope.

Chadder?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

yes,

Portia?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, loved her!

Dotty?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes, she was my first favourite villager!

Monty?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

No.

Rod the silly pirate boi?? ;-)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep!

Kitt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep, one of my favorites

Olaf?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Nope but he looks cool

Drake?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Yes, I like because he looks like a tiny mallard.








Papi?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

No I wish

Rodney?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2017)

Nope.

Hamlet?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2017)

Nope.

Hamlet?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Never had him

Naomi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope

Puck?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Don't think so

Flip?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

nope,

Marina?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yep!

Dobie?


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope, wish I had him though!

Grizzly?


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope 

Bob?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope

Teddy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

I think in Wild World

Felicity?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope

Rudy?


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 22, 2017)

Yep!

Snake?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 22, 2017)

yup

genji?


----------



## moonford (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, in fact he's in my town right now. 

Agnes?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yep!

Bruce?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

nope,

Purrl?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah!

Deena?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

Nope

Phil?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

Nope

Alli?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2017)

Nope!

Tangy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes but very long ago

Broffina?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

nope
katt?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

Don't think so

Epona?


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 23, 2017)

Nope

Penelope?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

No I haven't

Bettina?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Knox?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

No actually!

Cherry?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yep

Benjamin?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope but I hope someday

Cube?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Puck?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Maybe

Rizzo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Nah

Chuck?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Kitt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Katt?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't think so

Cece?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Bill?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes

Pango?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yep!

Chai?


----------



## tesss (Nov 24, 2017)

yep!

peewee?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

No

Lionel?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes.

Miranda?


----------



## mothball (Nov 24, 2017)

yep!

bluebear?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes!

Mathilda?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

No actually

Filbert?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes!

Curlos?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope

Jacques?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope! 

Agnes?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Maybe

Deirdre?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

nope

moe?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I think so

Peggy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope

Ruby?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

YAAAASSS! I have her in my town right now and I loves her as you can tell. 

Papi the Okapi?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I think I did briefly

Boris?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes. 

Gladys the Red-Crowned Crane?


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 25, 2017)

yes.

egbert?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope.

Zell the Blackbuck/Indian Antelope?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 25, 2017)

yes, i had him 

Knox.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I haven't

Barold?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 25, 2017)

no,

Jambette?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

YAS

Bubbles?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 25, 2017)

nope,

Lily?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes

Tipper?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 25, 2017)

nope,

Merengue?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

No

Carrie?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope.

Carmen?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't think so

Gigi?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

yep. love her

Quillson?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope

Hans?


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

yes, sadly

Caroline.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes!

Dizzy?


----------



## MayorThomas (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope

Tiffany?


----------



## Mr._Mayor (Nov 25, 2017)

No

Kitty? (I hate no one likes her)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't think so!

Yuka?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

Nope, considering as a move-in though

Lucha


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes

Ren?e?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

I think so

Rudy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 26, 2017)

Nope

Mott?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Nope!

Yuka?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

Yup, in Wild World.

Canberra?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes, I believe so. 

Blanche?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

I think so

Coach?


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 26, 2017)

Nope.

Pierce?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

No.

Biskit?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't think so!

Bertha?


----------



## duckykate (Nov 27, 2017)

nope!

biff?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Nope

Rilla?


----------



## moonford (Nov 27, 2017)

Nope.

Hans


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Never had him

Queenie?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 27, 2017)

No
Cole? (IF YOU HAVE HIM CONTACT ME RIGHT NOW.)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

I haven't

Cally?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes!

Gloria?


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 27, 2017)

never

Freckles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Nope. 

Frobert?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 28, 2017)

No
Molly?


----------



## hallatt (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes! She?s a permanent resident in my town. 

Apple?


----------



## Aderyn (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes!

Freckles?


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 28, 2017)

No.

Joey?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't believe so

Kyle?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope
Kid Cat?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't think so.

Ruby?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope. And tbh I hope I never do

Bangle?


----------



## ACEunice (Nov 28, 2017)

No 
Eunice?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope!

How 'bout Moe?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope

Boomer?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope!

Lucy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

Tbh I'm not sure, it's possible

Brocollo?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 28, 2017)

Ew no

Kid Cat?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

I think briefly

Jacques?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 29, 2017)

No
Tia?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

Don't think so

Carmen?


----------



## Jaysyon (Nov 29, 2017)

No

Snake?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

Nope

Iggly?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 29, 2017)

nope,

Roald?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

I think so

Filbert?


----------



## Moon Witch (Nov 29, 2017)

yes, briefly 

marcel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2017)

Nope.

Rowan?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

nope

benjamin?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 30, 2017)

I haven't

Felyne?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

No
Fang?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't believe so

Opal?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

Nope
Mint?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 30, 2017)

no

chai?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 30, 2017)

nope

shari?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes
Flo?


----------



## Rosey (Dec 7, 2017)

No 

Charlise?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

yep!

cyrano?


----------



## moonford (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes. 

Peck?


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Dec 8, 2017)

Nope.

Tipper?


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

Nope

Mint?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes c:

Gruff?


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

Yep.

Antonio?


----------



## moonford (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes, he is my favourite jock villager/ one of my favourite villagers by far.

Annalisa?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 9, 2017)

Nope never had an Analisa.

Agnes (My least favorite villager that I had in my town)


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

[COLOR="2402347"]i think so

Peck?[/COLOR]


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

Nope.

Kyle?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 9, 2017)

Nope.

Julia?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

Nope  

Charlise?


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope!

Curlos?


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope

Gaston?


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

yep!

epona?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

sadly, no 

rolf?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope!

Mitzi?


----------



## ACEunice (Dec 20, 2017)

My best friend did in the OG Animal Crossing
Rod?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My best friend did in the OG Animal Crossing
Rod?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 20, 2017)

Nope

Puck?


----------



## ACEunice (Dec 21, 2017)

Nope
Pietro?


----------



## duckykate (Dec 22, 2017)

thankfully no

hazel?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 22, 2017)

i don't think so!!

lily?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes!

Peanut?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

nope don't think so.

ketchup?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope

Pango?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

probably on some old save

tad?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't think so :c
Quillson?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

no

Gloria?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't think so? Unless she was in my cycling town back in the day

Chief?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

no

Static?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Cycling town as well

Kitty?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

no

chrissy?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't think so

Francine?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

Once, briefly in a cycling town

Hamlet?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Don't think so?

Ribbot?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Yup.

Velma?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Nah

Canberra?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

I believe so, back in Wild World.

Chow?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Nah

Cranston?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Yup, moved in right in front of my cafe

Rudy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Don't think so. 

Soleil?


----------



## gagtxt (Dec 23, 2017)

no

Hamlet?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Nope.

Stitches?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Yup

Bluebear?


----------



## duckykate (Dec 23, 2017)

nope, anchovy?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

I think?

Cherry?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

No.

Apollo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Nope

Curt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

Nope!

Frobert?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Nope

Scoot?


----------



## ujenny (Dec 24, 2017)

nope~

agent s?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 24, 2017)

No, but I really want her.
Mira?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Nope

Bianca?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Nah

Annalise?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 26, 2017)

Nope

Mint?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 26, 2017)

no

marshal?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 26, 2017)

twice ! 

fauna?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes, didn't really like her...
Daisy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yep, one of my starting villagers

Knox?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

nope

ruby?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes
Kevin?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

no but i think i have his amibo card

flurry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2017)

Nah.

Rodney?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

actually yes! in my old town

Gayle?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

In my cycling town ages ago c:

Ruby?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

Nope

Kabuki?


----------



## Pamcakes (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes, on my first town many years ago.

Bluebear?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

Nope

Fauna?


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 27, 2017)

nope!

erik?


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes

Dotty?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

No...
Chrissy?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yes!<<<333  

willow?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

No
Francine?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yessss

kiki?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

Never even heard of her...
Pasha in a?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pashmina *


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

nope

carrie?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

No
Midge?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

i dont think so

big top?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)

Nope

Ozzie?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 28, 2017)

No 
Katt?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

yea

rudy?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 28, 2017)

I wish 
Ribbot?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

Yep

Scoot?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 29, 2017)

Ew no

Lyman?


----------



## Diancie (Dec 29, 2017)

No.

Pango?


----------



## Marte (Dec 30, 2017)

Yea... 
Bettina?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 31, 2017)

Nope

Bertha?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 31, 2017)

Nope.

Hans?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 1, 2018)

No.

Sally?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes.

Nan?


----------



## Marte (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes

Shari?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 1, 2018)

nope

coco?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 1, 2018)

Sadly, no. Punchy?


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes, one of my starter villagers in my first town on the Gamecube. He was my favorite for awhile, I let him move in in NL but eventually moved him out lol

Boots!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't think so.

Velma?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 2, 2018)

No

Cousteau?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

Nope.

Ribbot?


----------



## Amy563 (Jan 2, 2018)

No 
Tangy?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2018)

yeah

punchy


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 3, 2018)

No

Maple?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2018)

Yep!
Cookie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)

No.

Fauna?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep

Cherry?


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 5, 2018)

nope

Eloise?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, one of my starting villagers

Ribbot?


----------



## Pooksie (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope!

Willow?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope

Axel?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep

Violet?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 5, 2018)

nope

olaf?


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 5, 2018)

yes

flurry?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes!

Sylvia?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 5, 2018)

nope!

clay?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope

Antonio?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep!

Coco?


----------



## TurtleyTortoise (Jan 6, 2018)

No.

Melba?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 6, 2018)

No (but I really like her!)

Bree?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 6, 2018)

No

Stinky?


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope
Flora?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 6, 2018)

No

Papi?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 6, 2018)

no

zucker?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 6, 2018)

No

Derwin?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

yup

midge?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 6, 2018)

Yup

Pietro?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope

Chelsea?


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 6, 2018)

nope

chai?


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

I wish

Lily?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes

Julian?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes. 

Spork


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 7, 2018)

Nope!

Rosie?


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

Yep, she's in my town right now!

Whitney?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

No 
Fang?


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes!

Butch?


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

No

Melba?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

No.

Canberra?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, in my town right now too!


Rizzo?


----------



## Marte (Jan 8, 2018)

No

Pompom?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

yes!

miranda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

No.

Bonbon?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

nope

renee?


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2018)

yes!

hamlet?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

nope

olaf?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Nope! 

Tiffany?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

nope

lolly?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

No

Coco


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes!

Walker


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 10, 2018)

Nope.

Kidd?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 10, 2018)

Nope

Apollo?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2018)

Had her in City Folk years ago. She was pretty good.

Dora?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes! A cute mouse.

Erik?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope but he is a cutie!

Clyde?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 26, 2018)

Nope!

Lobo?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes, I had!

Marshal?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 26, 2018)

Yup! I don’t really understand the hype about him, though.

How about Zucker?


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 26, 2018)

Nope! 
Fauna?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep

Raddle?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 26, 2018)

Nope.

Ketchup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

No.

Mallary?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 26, 2018)

No

Marina?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 26, 2018)

Yesss

Bunnie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep!

Dotty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

No.

Carmen (rabbit)?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 26, 2018)

Nope.


Elmer?


----------



## orangeboy35 (Apr 27, 2018)

Nope. 

Benjamin?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 27, 2018)

Nope.

Bam?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 27, 2018)

Nope

Eloise?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2018)

Yup!

?toile?


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

No

Eunice


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes!

Amelia?


----------



## boring (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes, a number of times!!

Pekoe?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

No.

Ribbot?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 28, 2018)

Nope.

Butch?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 28, 2018)

Nope.

Wendy?


----------



## allainah (Apr 28, 2018)

no,

pudge?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

No.

Walker?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

Yep, about 3 times actually..

Sheldon?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 29, 2018)

Nope!

Spike?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

He's currently in my Gamecube town. Never shuts up about his niece.

Patty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

No.

Rodney?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't think so.

Genji?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

Nope. I always wanted him in one of my towns...

Rod?


----------



## Flare (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes

Poppy?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

Nope.

Frank?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Nah.

Jacques?


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

I think he was the starter villager I had that I wouldn't stop bullying on my second town whoops, sorry dude,

Rudy


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Yup, had him! One of my favorite cats 

Flurry?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

No, but she is very cute.

Apple?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 30, 2018)

I think I did for a very short minute.

Marcel?


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 30, 2018)

BrinaLouWho said:


> I think I did for a very short minute.
> 
> Marcel?



Never. Rasher?


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

Once, Flip?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2018)

Nope!

Deli?


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

No.

Fang?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 6, 2018)

Two times.

Purrl?


----------



## partangel (May 6, 2018)

no..

moe?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

I believe so. 

Nana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2018)

Yep.

Eloise?


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

No. (She seems cute from what I've seen in Pocket camp, though.)

Eugene?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

Yup, at least 3 times already!

Octavian?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2018)

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (May 9, 2018)

yes! i have her in my town actually

cobb?


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

Nope, and thank goodness for that.

Ruby?


----------



## KatPancake (May 9, 2018)

No.

Tabby?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 12, 2018)

Nope! Really cute though!

Shep?


----------



## pique (May 12, 2018)

yes my child

Jeremiah?


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

no

ankha?


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

No

Tony?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)

Nope.

Alfonso?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 12, 2018)

no but that lazy gator sure is adorable

Portia?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 13, 2018)

Yes! In Wild World. 

Drake?


----------



## KatPancake (May 13, 2018)

Nope.

Opal?


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2018)

no

pudge?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

Nope! 

Teddy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)

Yep, and he's one of my dreamies. 

Molly?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (May 13, 2018)

Yeah she was a lovely little sweetheart 

Eloise?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 13, 2018)

no but elephants sure are adorable

what about my boy ricky?


----------



## Mayor Kera (May 14, 2018)

Yes.

Kiki?


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2018)

Yep

Marina?


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Yes, long time ago. Cutiepie.

Phoebe?


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2018)

Yes

Jitters?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2018)

Yep, have him right now.

O'Hare?


----------



## Marte (May 16, 2018)

Yaaas

Rod?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2018)

nope

Ruby?


----------



## cfs317 (May 16, 2018)

No, Sprinkle?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (May 16, 2018)

Nah. 
Ankha?


----------



## KatPancake (May 17, 2018)

Nope.

Gabi?


----------



## dimicrow (May 18, 2018)

Nada.

Cobb?


----------



## Marte (May 18, 2018)

No

Cube?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

Yep, one of my boyfriends dreamies! 


Marshal?


----------



## KatPancake (May 25, 2018)

Nope, but he would be nice to have I think.

Beardo?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 25, 2018)

Nope.

Cousteau?


----------



## Malynn (May 26, 2018)

Nope!

Flurry?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2018)

Yep!

Hans? _(bring the flammenwerfer!!)_


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

no

lobo?


----------



## luna-melody (May 26, 2018)

nope

Bunnie?


----------



## KatPancake (May 26, 2018)

No.

Chow?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

yes, i had him in my gamecube town!! 

Queenie?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

No.

Static?


----------



## KatPancake (May 29, 2018)

No, sadly.

Broffina?


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 1, 2018)

Nope 

Bella?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 2, 2018)

I think so, but I don't remember her that well.

Nibbles?


----------



## Aderyn (Jun 2, 2018)

Nope

Drift?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jun 2, 2018)

nopee, annalisa?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 2, 2018)

nope

Jitters?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 2, 2018)

I don?t think so

Punchy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2018)

Nope.

Ankha?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes

Static?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes!

Filbert?


----------



## deuces (Jun 3, 2018)

not yet :'c

benjamin?


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*Thankfully, nope.

How about Bam?

(P.S. I hope you have a good day!)*


----------



## ElliottRocks12 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes I have !

Moose


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 5, 2018)

Nope - I haven't had any mouse villagers in my town yet.

Poppy?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 5, 2018)

*Nope !


Tangy?*​


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 5, 2018)

Nope.

Charlise?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, although not for long. She moved out two weeks later.

Goose?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope.

Mira?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jun 6, 2018)

I might've had her in CF but I can't remember.

Barold?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 6, 2018)

I had him for a brief moment in a cycling town but never in a genuine town.

Elmer?


----------



## Moon Witch (Jun 6, 2018)

nope 


cube?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes he was in my City Folk town and was one of my favorites.

Anchovy?


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 6, 2018)

nope!

pecan  > : 3


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes she was in my Gamecube town for a while. She lived in the same acre as Petunia.

Twiggy?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 6, 2018)

yes!  and then she moved away without telling anybody

biskit?


----------



## Livvy (Jun 6, 2018)

No. 

Naomi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope.

Walker?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, he was in my original town! One of my favorites from back then.

Tucker?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope

Ozzie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

No.

Butch?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Only shortly.

Knox?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, but only shortly.  

Vesta?


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes ^_^

Lucky?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, briefly though. (He's was in the town I decided was gonna be all Cubs/Bears, and he was moved in and right out again. Feels kinda bad because he's so cute. Maybe I'll move him to my other town.)

Tammy?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

UGH NO  I WANT TAMMY SO BAD

Ketchup?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 7, 2018)

No. I wish though, she seems neat!

Peewee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes.

Cesar?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Cesar?



yes (definitely trampled some of my flowers, but i miss him)

Mitzi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes, I currently have her in Gamecube.

Peewee?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

No.

Egbert?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes! (So cute, ps. I love your avi!)

Fang?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 8, 2018)

I had him in my first ACNL town, I think.

How about my baby, Molly?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes ;w; (she's all I talk about apparently)

Claudia?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Nope

Weber?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

nope

Peanut?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

nope.
Merengue?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 10, 2018)

Yep! I have her right now

Wolf Link?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope!

Lolly?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes! She's in my New Leaf town right now actually!

Roald?


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope.

Daisy?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes ;w;

Tia?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Nuh-uh.

Goldie?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 10, 2018)

No :[

Biskit? 'u'


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes!! ;w;

Lucky?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope :-( 

Tangy?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

yes

tutu?


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope.

Flurry!?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope.

Mathilda?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 11, 2018)

No, sadly!

Gruff?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope!

Muffy?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 11, 2018)

Nope! 

Molly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2018)

No.

Pietro?


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes

Fang?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

No !

Gonzo?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

No

Drake?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes (he's followed me from town to town to town)

Julian?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 13, 2018)

Nope!

Lily?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes

Drago?


----------



## oneandonlyralph (Jun 13, 2018)

No

Jeremiah?


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

Nope!

Skye?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

No

Peanut?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

No.

Vesta?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 14, 2018)

No, though I'd like to have her at some point!

Vladimir?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

No.


Iggly?


----------



## deuces (Jun 14, 2018)

he's a cutie, i wish i did!
miranda?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

No.


Egbert?


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 14, 2018)

No

Walker?


----------



## deuces (Jun 14, 2018)

yeah!!
stella?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 15, 2018)

Nope.

Doc?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)

No.

Robin?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 15, 2018)

No

Derwin?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes in like my third town ?

Biskit?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

Nope

Sprinkle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes!!

Muffy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

No.


Alfonso?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 15, 2018)

Nope.

Al?


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

Nope.

Gonzo?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 16, 2018)

Nope.

Tasha?


----------



## Flare (Jun 16, 2018)

No

Fauna?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 16, 2018)

no 

bones?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 17, 2018)

nope.

Marina?


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2018)

YES

Sylvana?


----------



## Alsafie (Jun 17, 2018)

Nope!

Pippy?


----------



## rinabun (Jun 17, 2018)

no...

soleil?


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 17, 2018)

Nada


Olaf?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 17, 2018)

Nope.

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 18, 2018)

No.

Sterling?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 20, 2018)

Nope.

Rudy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes!

Opal?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope.

Vesta?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope!

Lucky?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope

Teddy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep.

Jay?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah.

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope.

Jitters?


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

nope
Coco?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2018)

No.

Snake?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope!

Cherri


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 23, 2018)

No.

Blanche?


----------



## Balverine (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope!

Vanessa?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 24, 2018)

Nope.

Katt?


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes

Bones?


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 25, 2018)

No.


Portia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 25, 2018)

No.

Biskit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

I think I did once on City Folk

Alfonso?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

Nah

Cherry?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

A long, long, time ago....

Apple?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2018)

No. She looks cute though.

Kiki?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeppeli said:


> Vanessa?



Wait, who even is Vanessa?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yep! She's in my current

Alfonso?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 2, 2018)

Nope!

Filbert?


----------



## Friezu (Jul 2, 2018)

Years ago yes.

Rocco?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Who is that.

Chester?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

No

Beau?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

YESSS he is adorable!!!

Stitches?


----------



## classically.trained (Jul 2, 2018)

Yup

Graham?


----------



## gagtxt (Jul 2, 2018)

Yess

Erik?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

No.

Ankha?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

I mean I had a chance but no.

Eugene?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 2, 2018)

No, but I wish.

Portia?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 2, 2018)

No, but she is very cute. 

Tammy?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes, unfortunately xP

Puck?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2018)

Nope!

Sprinkle?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 6, 2018)

No.

Flurry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2018)

Nope!

Muffy?


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

yes!! i loved her, she moved in in the perfect spot and her pink cheeks are so cute!

pietro?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 7, 2018)

No, he's pretty cute tho.

Katt?


----------



## ccee633 (Jul 17, 2018)

No. I like her eyes though!

Henry?
(I love him!)


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jul 20, 2018)

No

Francine?


----------



## sigh (Jul 20, 2018)

nope

jeremiah? aka my favorite frog villager


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

No
Bella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 21, 2018)

No.

Bunnie?


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes
Woolio?


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)

nope

flurry?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 21, 2018)

No

Biskit?


----------



## arturia (Jul 21, 2018)

no

walker


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 22, 2018)

No
Maelle?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

i don't think so!

static?


----------



## sigh (Jul 22, 2018)

nope

prince?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2018)

yeah, one of my starting villagers wayyyy back in 2013

Olivia?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

yeah! that was a while ago though.

tia?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes! 

Al (gorilla)


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

i don't think so? i would remember having him probably.

gruff?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 24, 2018)

Nope! Come to think of I don't think I've actually had any goat villager in my towns. Huh.

Kabuki?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! I have him in my town currently.

Drago?


----------



## koopasta (Jul 26, 2018)

Never had him before!

Pancetti?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 27, 2018)

Nope.

Cranston?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

No

Joey?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 27, 2018)

No.

Apple?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Nope

Twiggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes.

Olivia?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

yes

biff?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes.

Harry?


----------



## Tri (Jul 27, 2018)

No.

Patty?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 27, 2018)

Nope.

Al?


----------



## sigh (Jul 28, 2018)

yeah, in a town that i appraised

marina?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2018)

No.

Genji?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 28, 2018)

Unfortunately no, though I'd like having him sometime since I really like his design.

Bunnie?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Nope
Ruby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2018)

No.

Deena?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

i don't think so!

joey?


----------



## Dormire (Jul 28, 2018)

Nope.

Marty?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

gee, i wish.............

vesta?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Nope

Velma?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Nope

Marcel?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Non!

Alfonso?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

i think maybe a looong time ago?
either that or one of my close friends did.

gayle?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Nope :c 

Apple?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

nope!

hamlet?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Nope!

Rocco


----------



## Verecund (Jul 28, 2018)

Yes!

Pecan?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

yes!

bella?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

I mean I had a chance but NO

Peggy?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

I don't think so...

Cube?


----------



## Dormire (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes.

Etoile?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

yes i've the complete sanrio set so yush xD

julian?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 29, 2018)

no, the horse villagers scare me because they’re so much larger than you.....

Sylvana?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

No. I've her card but I probably only invited her cause stuff lol

Erik?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Nope

Gala?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yup.

Apollo?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 29, 2018)

No ;_;

Kiki?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

No

Genji?


----------



## bfromfantasia (Jul 29, 2018)

No.

Drago


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2018)

No.

Sly?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

ughhh yes lol

drift?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yup.

Louie?


----------



## yyohwa (Jul 29, 2018)

nope!

o'hare?


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jul 29, 2018)

Nope!

Diana?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

No! 

Static?


----------



## bfromfantasia (Jul 30, 2018)

No

Bertha?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 30, 2018)

Nope.

Ren?e?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 30, 2018)

No.

Katt?


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jul 30, 2018)

Nope!

Lolly?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

No.

Gayle?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 31, 2018)

No!

Flip?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Nope.

Champ?


----------



## sigh (Aug 1, 2018)

nope

rocket?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

No.

Lionel?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't think so

Bluebear? :3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

Yup! 

Hazel?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Nah.

Snake?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

Nope.

Nana?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Nope.

Cyrano?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope.

Antonio?


----------



## Huseyin (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope
Elvis?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

I think maybe but I've been playing for over 10 years so who knows

Frita?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes!

Dizzy?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

No.

Kidd?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

No.

Tobi?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

No

Bluebear? QuQ


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes! In WW I think.

Chai?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2018)

No.

Zucker?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 6, 2018)

No, but he's cute and I wouldn't mind having him.

Octavian?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 6, 2018)

He's in my town right now!

Paula?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2018)

No.

Nana?


----------



## littleagnes (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes.

Hippeux


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

No

Barold?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 7, 2018)

Nope.

Opal?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes, for a bit. I do have her card so if I wanted to I could easily get her again.

Colton?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

No

Jay? If so, I hope you are doing okay. He is my least favorite villager


----------



## Twikster (Aug 10, 2018)

Once, in the past. Still haven’t recovered. 

Miranda?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 10, 2018)

Nope.

Egbert?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 10, 2018)

Nope

Baarbra (I think that is how you spell it)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 10, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> Nope
> 
> Baarbra (I think that is how you spell it)



Baabra*
Anyways no!

Apollo?


----------



## arturia (Aug 10, 2018)

No but I wish

Gala


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Baabra*



Baabara* 

Yep to Gala!

Wart Jr.?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 10, 2018)

No, but I'm going to be getting him very soon.

Peaches?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes.
Poncho?


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 10, 2018)

Nope

Chow?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 10, 2018)

Once as a starter in my first town ever.

Chevre?


----------



## Twikster (Aug 10, 2018)

Oui, I have her rn. She?s really cute, but her house placement isn?t so much.

Willow?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 10, 2018)

Nope, never had that sheep.

Sprinkle?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 10, 2018)

Nope.

Gayle?


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 10, 2018)

Nada

Mitzi?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 10, 2018)

Yup, she was one of my originals in my first town.

Angus?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 10, 2018)

No. 

Marshal?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 10, 2018)

I had him in one of my old towns.

Ribbot?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol nope didn't even knew a robot frog existed.

Zucker?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 11, 2018)

Yup, he's in my town right now!

Knox?


----------



## Jules! (Aug 11, 2018)

Nope!

Lopez?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 11, 2018)

I've never actually seen him in person, tbh.

June?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

Yep, she used to be a dreamie of mine 

Static?


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes

Soleil?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope!

Caroline?


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2018)

nope

raddle?


----------



## Jules! (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope!

Big Top?


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope!

Rodney?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope.

Walt?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope.

Cheri?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope.

Colton?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope
I actually totally forgot he existed lol I had to look him up rip

Maddie?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope.

Tia?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 13, 2018)

Nope.

Chai?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

Nope.
Gayle?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 13, 2018)

in one of my old towns, but i moved her out right away oof

kabuki?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 13, 2018)

Nope.

Punchy?


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

nope

cole?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes!

Willow?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 14, 2018)

Nope.

Merry?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2018)

No.

Drago?


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes

Queenie?


----------



## sigh (Aug 14, 2018)

nope

maple?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 14, 2018)

Nope.

Pudge?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah

Dizzy?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 15, 2018)

Nope.

Tammi?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes!

Sterling?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 15, 2018)

Nope!

Victoria?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes!
Felicity?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 15, 2018)

No, but I'd like to have her someday!

Rosie?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 15, 2018)

No, but I'd like to have her someday too xd

Filbert?


----------



## sigh (Aug 15, 2018)

nope, not that i can remember. if i ever do an all squirrel villager theme he's on the list tho

kitty?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes!

Caroline?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 16, 2018)

I've had her before, yes!

Daisy?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 16, 2018)

Nope, I had to look her up tbh

Roald?


----------



## Jules! (Aug 17, 2018)

Nope!

Pashmina?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

Nope.

Nana?


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

i don't think so, i think i might've had her in my first town when i was 10 or so, but my memory's fuzzy...

clyde?


----------



## Kuribo's Comrad (Sep 16, 2018)

No.

Jeremiah?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

No.

Ruby?


----------



## mochacrossing (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes! I loved Ruby



Coco?


----------



## KatPancake (Sep 23, 2018)

Nope.

Hamphrey?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)

yep

cole


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 24, 2018)

YES I LOVE HIM

Tiffany?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

not what i can remember.

cashmere?


----------



## PugLovex (Sep 24, 2018)

Nope.

Chadder?


----------



## Carya (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes!

Tangy?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)

many times yes

kyle


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep.

Olaf?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Nope.

Lucky? (I want him so bad!:


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

Yep!

Gayle


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Yup!

Alfonso?


----------



## koopasta (Sep 26, 2018)

Nope!

Sheldon?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Nope

Walt!


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

never

lolly?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Nope

Jambette?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 5, 2018)

Nope!

Vesta?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 8, 2018)

No

Mira


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

No

Bob


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Yup!

Knox?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes.

Ruby?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

No, but I wish I could.

Nan?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes

Chuck


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

I assume you mean this Chuck. He was actually in my Gamecube town for years. 

Anchovy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes.

Kody?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 9, 2018)

No

Flora?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2018)

yes

vesta


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

I think...?

Sprocket?


----------



## mellachime (Dec 9, 2018)

nope!

rudy?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes, but not for very long, unfortunately. he was a good lil boyo.

Punchy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, she's in my town right now!

Blanche?


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2018)

No.

Nana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes.

Bluebear?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 10, 2018)

She's precious!! I have her amiibo card so she's constantly in and out of my town 

Diana?


----------



## mellachime (Dec 10, 2018)

No but, shes pretty!!

Frita?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 10, 2018)

No

Phoebe


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

no

cherry?


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 10, 2018)

I'll have her moving in soon!!

Snake?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

No

Ankha


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

Yep!

Alice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2018)

No.

Melba?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes!

Gladys?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2018)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 15, 2018)

No

Diva


----------



## petaltail (Dec 18, 2018)

nope!

sterling?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 18, 2018)

yes i own him

Hans?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

I have not

Knox?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 18, 2018)

nope

Wolfgang?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Yup!

Maple?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

no i havent! she is super cute tho

have you had pietro?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Hmm I think in my cycling town once?

Agnes?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have not, although she did camp in my town the other week.

Big Top?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Yup! So long ago!

Bluebear?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

no havent had bluebear either!
have you had moe? hes my fav


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Yup, he's cute!

Beau?
(mum's nurse in the hospital had this name too lol, omg)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

i havent had him but i wanted to, he is cute as

have you had Peaches?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

No never

Mitzi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2018)

She was in my one Gamecube town for a while. 

Del?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

i have!
Cherry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2018)

She was in Taiga for quite a while.

Egbert?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

no i havent had egbert 
tangy?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes I have her now 

Dotty?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

nope!

Samson?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 19, 2018)

I have him in my town now, actually!

Roscoe?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

nope

jambette?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 19, 2018)

thank GOD, no.

harry?? (i was cursed enough to have him as a starter villager)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

oh no thxxxx
have you had Astrid?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Yup! She was on my first town. I miss her sometimes.

Roald?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

never had roald 
have you ever had Bob?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Proudly a current villager in my town 


Stinky?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Nope

Lucy?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Nah.

Etoile?


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

No.

Butch?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes, he was in one of my Gamecube towns.

Antonio?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 21, 2018)

Nope.

Agnes?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah, I hated her though.

Simon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2018)

No.

Shari?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 21, 2018)

Nope.

Drago?


----------



## ForeverGaming (Dec 21, 2018)

Nope. 

Cherry?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 22, 2018)

No

Tia?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nope. 

Groucho?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 23, 2018)

Nope.

Klaus?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 23, 2018)

Nope.

Cookie?


----------



## Pondo (Dec 24, 2018)

nope

Melba?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

nah.

Lolly?


----------



## Pondo (Dec 24, 2018)

tbh i have and she recently moved out and i miss her T_T

Tucker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2018)

Nope.

Opal?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

never! have you had maelle
?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes.

Deena?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

nope!
samson?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

Nope lolol

Merengue?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

No, she honestly never really appealed to me.

Moose?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

nah. Sounds dope though.

Tom?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

I have him in Taiga.

Ribbot?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

I never had him but my brother did!

Bangle?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 25, 2018)

Nope, but I wouldn't be against having her.

Cyrano?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

nah. he's a qt tho lol

Rory?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

No.

Rudy?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

nope :/

Felicity? (I think that's her name?)


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 28, 2018)

Nope.

Rowan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes.

Wolfgang?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope.

Rod?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope!

Blanche?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2019)

No.

Rodney?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 2, 2019)

No

Dora?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

No

Peanut?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah she was in my GC town.

Rasher?


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 2, 2019)

No.

Bella?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 2, 2019)

nope

zell ?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

don’t think so

bam?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

Nope!

Whitney?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, she was in Taiga for about a month.

Prince?


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

Sadly, yes.

How about Cookie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

No.

Daisy?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 4, 2019)

Nope!

Maelle?


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2019)

_*YES AND SHE MOVED OUT WITHOUT TELLING ME *_

Prince?


----------



## sigh (Jan 4, 2019)

yeah, he was a pain

bud?


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

don’t think so

sprinkle?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope
Sprocket?


----------



## Pondo (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope, never.

Rowan?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope

Fauna?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope! I haven't had any of the deer in my town yet.

Punchy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

No

Coco?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope

Ankha?


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes

Tom?


----------



## Pondo (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope. :^(

Croque?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2019)

Nope!

Julian?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 5, 2019)

Had him for a bit.

Portia?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2019)

Only in Wild World

Pinky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nope.

Lopez?


----------



## Pondo (Jan 6, 2019)

I've had him once.

Bonbon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nope.

Benjamin?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2019)

Nope

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes.

Cole?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes, he lives in my New Leaf town right now ♡

Bangle?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes she's in my gamecube town! Love her

Bianca?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2019)

No

Shep?


----------



## Funfun11 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nope.
Eloise?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 10, 2019)

No

Boots?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope.

Angus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes.

Lolly?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish! She’s one of my dreamies <3

June?


----------



## Sakura625 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope, but she's super pretty ^^ 

Zucker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nope.

Rosie?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 11, 2019)

I have her in my town right now! She was one of my starter villagers too.

Cherry?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah!

Stella?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 11, 2019)

Nope

Marina?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 11, 2019)

Nope

Ruby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes, have her right now.

Sly?


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 11, 2019)

no.
Lolly?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2019)

No 

Static?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes, more than once, in fact!

Marshal?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

never! have u ever had Lily?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2019)

Nope! She’s super cute though <3

Have you ever had Maggie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope! She?s super cute though <3

Have you ever had Maggie?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

Yep & still have!

Kiki?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes, she was in one of my Gamecube towns.

Alli?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2019)

Nope!

Kidd?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

nope

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wolfgang?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes, he was in multiple of my towns.

Jeremiah?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 19, 2019)

Nope, though I've seen him in my campsite.

Anabelle?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes, her clothes and catchphrase still linger among my villagers in Taiga despite her being gone for almost a year now.

Queenie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

Yeah I believe she was my first ostrich villager in AC:GCN.

Bangle?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

no

Bob


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2019)

I wish D:

Lucky?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

yes i own him


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> yes i own him



You forgot to put another villager as question 
So let's take someone random from your signature, mhhh..

"Goldie ?"

Yeah, I had her not long ago!

Chrissy?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> You forgot to put another villager as question
> So let's take someone random from your signature, mhhh..
> 
> "Goldie ?"
> ...



yes! still have here

lil cute Apple!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Nope! 

Cobb?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

Nope!!

maple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2019)

No.

Punchy?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, he's in my town currently! He was hanging out on the beach with me just a little while ago while I was trying to find a wharf roach.

Hazel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes.

Rhonda?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 24, 2019)

I used to have her as a starter, but not anymore.

Charlise?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2019)

Nope!

Pekoe?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Jan 24, 2019)

Yep, in multiple towns 

Canberra?


----------



## auroral (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, though I got rid of her pretty fast!

Peanut?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, she was in my City Folk town. 

Poncho?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2019)

No.

Jay?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 25, 2019)

Yep!

Marshal?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 25, 2019)

No :c

Mira?


----------



## auroral (Jan 25, 2019)

Nope!

Rex?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)

No.

Muffy?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

nope

Truffles


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)

No.

Teddy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2019)

Nope!

Fuschia?


----------



## leerie (Jan 27, 2019)

nope!

kabuki?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 27, 2019)

yes

Big Top


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

Nah

Astrid?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes! I have her in my current town but she's moving this week

Bud?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2019)

No.

Alice?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

Yep & still have 

Harry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yep.

Angus?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 29, 2019)

Nope

Melba?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep! Miss her  

Pecan?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 29, 2019)

Nope!

Gaston?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes! but not for long 

W.Link?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep! Still in my town 

Ribbot?


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah, I was holding him for a friend but he ended up staying. lol

Agnes?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope!

Kid Cat?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep 

Opal?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope!

Vladimir?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 30, 2019)

I haven't had him so far, but I wouldn't mind having him as the cranky villager in my town at some point.

Nibbles?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope.

Limberg?


----------



## lowaltitude (Jan 30, 2019)

Not yet!

Chadder?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes, she was in my City Folk town.

Tabby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope, I don't think so, but I wouldn't mind having her in the future!

Marcel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes, he stayed in my town for months before I moved him out. 

Hopper?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope!

Jeremiah?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope!

Poppy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2019)

Nope.

Friga?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 31, 2019)

I used to have her some time ago, her house was in a truly annoying spot though. 

Drago?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 31, 2019)

No, but he seems interesting. 

Octavian?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

Nope.

Kiki?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes.

Nan?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2019)

Nope

Shari


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope

Bam?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope.

Zell?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope!

Gayle?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope!

Skye?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope!

Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes.

Annalisa?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah. 

Egbert?


----------



## lunaboog (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes, one of my first villagers actually.
Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes.

Cole?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope, though he's one of the villagers I'd quite like having in my town.

Mint?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope!

Erik?


----------



## kyukon (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope

Teddy?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope!

Melba?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 2, 2019)

Yep!

Anabelle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes!! Not for very long, but she was nice. 

Marina?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope!

Kidd?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope.

Astrid?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope.

Julian?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes, he was a long-term resident of my old town. 

Tucker?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I had him for a very short period of time, yes!

Lobo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 2, 2019)

He was in my City Folk town for a while (coincidentally he lived in the same place Wolfgang used to be).

Curt?


----------



## Halony (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes, in my WW town. Used to love his cranky personality and our weird conversations!

Drake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes.

Deena?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2019)

Nope!

Ribbot?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 3, 2019)

Nope!

Hornsby?


----------



## Halony (Feb 3, 2019)

No.

Patty?


----------



## lunaboog (Feb 3, 2019)

no
Barold


----------



## Halony (Feb 3, 2019)

No.

Doc?


----------



## mlacroix (Feb 3, 2019)

No.

Freya?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2019)

No!

Skye?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

No.

Derwin?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 3, 2019)

Nope.

Muffy?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2019)

Nope

Pietro?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

No.

Rocket?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, though I wanted her out the entire time. 

Merry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes.

Hazel?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope

Roscoe?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

Yeah.

Tutu?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope!

Mitzi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2019)

No.

Harry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope!

Gabi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

No.

Harry?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope!

Beardo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2019)

No.

Eugene?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, he was in my old town for a few weeks.

Kyle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope.

Skye?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

Currently have her in my town.

Yuka?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Nope.

Kidd?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

ew no way

Cece


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 6, 2019)

Nope.

Violet?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2019)

Nope!

Carrie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes.

Mitzi?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes! She’s in my town right now and I love her <3

Alfonso?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 7, 2019)

Nope!

Beau?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes! Again he’s currently in my town <3

Gayle?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 7, 2019)

Nope, though she'd be cool to have. Maybe she'd get along with Boots. 

Doc?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2019)

No.

Shep?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Nope!

Beardo?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes!

Julian?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Yep! He’s also in my current town xD

Amelia?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

Nope!

Pietro?


----------



## Halony (Feb 7, 2019)

No 

Crackle?
Apparently he's called Spork in the US.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2019)

Nope.

Gala?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

Nope.

Agnes?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

Nope!

Margie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

Nope!

Marcie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2019)

No.

Fuchsia?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

Nope!

Diedre?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes! I loved her when she was in one of my towns. 

Bam?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes! I have him at the moment 

Rocco?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 8, 2019)

No.

Bruce?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 8, 2019)

yes

Sterling


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2019)

Hm, I think so. 

Portia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2019)

No.

Butch?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope.

Mac?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope, although I want.

Papi?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope

Sheldon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2019)

No.

Static?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes!

Marina?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope, but I wish!

Francine?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes!

Tucker?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope.

Beardo?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope

Cobb?


----------



## Halony (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope.
Jambette?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope.

Jeremiah?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2019)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes, he was in my City Folk town. He lived in the same area Alfonso would later move into. 

Alfonso?


----------



## Halony (Feb 10, 2019)

Nope.

Robin?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, I have her in my town right now.

Apple?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 10, 2019)

Like!

Flurry?


----------



## WillowKid (Feb 10, 2019)

Nope '-'

Aurora


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

I had her for a while in my old New Leaf town.

Friga?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 10, 2019)

Nope

Stella?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope

Stella?


----------



## Shylime (Feb 10, 2019)

Nope o:

Chester?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2019)

No.

Soleil?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 11, 2019)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 11, 2019)

Nope

Drago?


----------



## Yoosung (Feb 11, 2019)

nope, Alice?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 11, 2019)

Nope

Melba?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2019)

No but I'd like to have her one day. 

Alice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah.

Marshal?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

Nope

Stitches?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

yes 

chester?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

No.

Teddy?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

yes

scoot?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

Nope!

Zucker?


----------



## Halony (Feb 12, 2019)

Nope!

Paula?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## kyukon (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes

Muffy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes, I have her right now actually.

Pierce?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

nope.

cookie?


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Nope.

Lolly?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2019)

nope

Julian?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes! He's currently in my town

Ankha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

No.

Maple?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep, Still got her ^^

Midge?


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Nope.

Lyman?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 13, 2019)

Nope

Pietro?


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

Nope.

O'Hare?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes.

Olaf?


----------



## kyukon (Feb 13, 2019)

No!

Benjamin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes.

Katt?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 14, 2019)

Nope!

Ketchup?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 14, 2019)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2019)

No.

Cole?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 14, 2019)

nope
antonio?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 14, 2019)

Nope!
            annalise?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 14, 2019)

nope (had annalisa XD)
pekoe?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Feb 15, 2019)

No, but she's adorable!!!
Pompom


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope!

Mira?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes 

Molly?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 15, 2019)

Yep. Completely ruined my paths in my previous town but I loved her too much to move her.

Vesta?


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope but she's in my igloo right now!She's soooo cute!

Portia?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope!

Mitzi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes, she was in my old town for a short time and also my Gamecube town.

Tipper?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

No.

Melba?


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope

Drago?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

No.

Sly?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope

Genji?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

Yep!

Diana?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 16, 2019)

uh no...
uh Sandy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## Halony (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes!

Rocco?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 17, 2019)

Nope!

Rudy?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 17, 2019)

Nope!

tammy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes.

Merry?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 17, 2019)

uh no
uh, Medli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2019)

No.

Apollo?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't think so!

Bob?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

I believe I did for a short period of time 

Shep?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

uh no
Gabi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes! In Wild World. She was fun!

Dotty?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

sadly no
uh, ruby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

i wish 
butch?


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

No, but I hope I get him one day 

Freckles?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes!! I love duck villagers.

Drake?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

nope..
cookie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 19, 2019)

No but I'd love to one day.

Ava?


----------



## imiya (Feb 19, 2019)

Nope!
Mitzi?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

yes! in one of my Wild world towns! she is currently sick though... Hope she feels better soon
Rosie


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Nope!

Beardo?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

nope.... 
uh.. stitches?


----------



## VioletUV (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes! In PC and I think NL too!

Rowan?


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Nope!

Tucker? I love him so much ♥


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, I had him in my old town. He lived in the area above Re-Tail and below the river. He was a great villager and I was upset when he moved away. 

Walker?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

nope.
uh tia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2019)

No.

Skye?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Nope.

Whitney?


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes.

Chester?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

nope!
Tybalt?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 19, 2019)

Ye

Nosegay?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes.

Dora?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes. She was one of my starter villagers in City Folk and stayed in my town for the entire time I played in it. I think it was about 6-7 years, which I'm honestly surprised at because no other villager had ever stayed in that town for longer than 2 years.

Pinky?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes! I loved Pinky; I really love a lot of the bears.
Mallary?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes.

Deena?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2019)

Yep! wanted to change her catchphrase to owo, but never had the chance..
uh Ken?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Nope

Bruce?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)

Mh, don't think so.

Ruby?


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes, I got her in my previous town and she's still my favorite villager.


----------



## idklol58258 (Feb 21, 2019)

Erm. You didn't say a villager so.... /shrug


Paula?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

No.

Wolfgang?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Nope

Ribbot?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes.

Willow?


----------



## imiya (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes! In City Folk. 
Genji?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 21, 2019)

I think so in City Folk?

Murphy?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

dont own Amibo card fo him, so no.
Uh.. O'hare?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 21, 2019)

Nope.

Snake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes.

Bones?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope!

Gladys?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope!

Bill?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes I had him for a while in my old New Leaf town. 

Tucker?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope

Chevre?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

No.

Alfonso?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope!

Pashmina?


----------



## auroral (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope!

Bud?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope.

Shep?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope

Beau?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes.

Bam?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes!

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes.

Alli?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope!

Gayle?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes! She's very cute.

Ruby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## neverqueen (Feb 23, 2019)

Buttonsy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Pietro?



nope!

hazel?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes! 

Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes.

Ruby?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 23, 2019)

nope
Admiral?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 23, 2019)

What have I been summoned here for?! Also yes, I have definitely had him.

Frank?


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 24, 2019)

yeah!! i liked him a lot 

olivia?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope!

Fauna?


----------



## auroral (Feb 24, 2019)

Sadly no, but she's really cute!

Gonzo?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope!

Drake?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope!

Jambette?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope!

Dotty?


----------



## LiamGG (Feb 24, 2019)

*Nope!

Tangy?*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes.

Rosie?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

Yep! my fav peppy villager
uh... axel the elephant?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

nope
uh cyrano?


----------



## auroral (Feb 25, 2019)

Nope, but my brother had him! 

Roald?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2019)

Nope!

Francine?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2019)

No.

Broccolo?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2019)

Nope.

Lobo?


----------



## auroral (Feb 26, 2019)

Nope. 

Willow?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2019)

Nope

Pango?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 26, 2019)

No.

Pekoe?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 27, 2019)

Nope!

Pietro?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

Nope!

Lolly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes.

Wendy?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

Nope!

Big Top?


----------



## cfs317 (Feb 28, 2019)

No, but I have his picture in NL for some reason?

Julian?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes!

Peanut?


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

nope!!

boone?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

nope
Opal


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, I had her in City Folk for a while.

Anchovy?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

yes
Queenie


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, I had her both in my old Gamecube town, and for a short time in my old New Leaf town. 

Joey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2019)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)

yes
Tia


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope.

Margie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)

yes
Bunnie


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope! I would love to have her one day though

Katt?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope

Clyde?


----------



## allisonalt (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope!

Ken?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2019)

I think so?

Peanut?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope, I would love her though!

Eugene?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 5, 2019)

nah

Skye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2019)

No.

Cole?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 6, 2019)

nope
Alli


----------



## carackobama (Mar 6, 2019)

Nope!

Rocket?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 7, 2019)

nope
Elise


----------



## carackobama (Mar 7, 2019)

Nope

Tia?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

Yep in town kenma!
uh
aurora


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes, for a short time in my old New Leaf town.

Kitt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2019)

No.

Whitney?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes.

Wolf Link?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2019)

No, never used the amiibo feature.

Doc?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 8, 2019)

nope
Alfonso


----------



## carackobama (Mar 8, 2019)

Nope!

Ken?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 8, 2019)

No.

Ganon?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

never owned ganon amiibo so no?
uh anicotti?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 13, 2019)

Nope

Alli?


----------



## rynlol (Mar 13, 2019)

nope,

Axel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes.

Pierce?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep but he is leaving my town today 
Anchovy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes, he lived in my City Folk town in the area next to my house. He was an enjoyable villager to have there. Would love to have him again. 

Rod?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 13, 2019)

Nope!

Keaton?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 15, 2019)

Nope.

Muffy?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 15, 2019)

Yeah, she actually left this week 

Epona?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 16, 2019)

Nope!

Mira?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 16, 2019)

Nope.

Medli?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 16, 2019)

Nope

Hans?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2019)

YES! He was my first 'Best friend' in the game, lol.

Alice?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 17, 2019)

Nope!

Melba?


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 17, 2019)

Nope, though I'd like having her someday since she's my favorite koala villager.

Canberra?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep! :3

Nana?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 17, 2019)

Nope! 

Chevre?


----------



## ujenny (Mar 17, 2019)

yes

soleil?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 17, 2019)

No, but my mom has her.

Walker?


----------



## Animecafe102 (Mar 17, 2019)

I think I had him in wild world back in the day lol
Alfonso?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 17, 2019)

yep, back in wild world

elise?


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 17, 2019)

Nope.

Goldie?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2019)

no sadly.. 
UM.......  hippeux?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 18, 2019)

Nope!

Bam?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes! I have him in my town at the moment~

Phil?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Mar 18, 2019)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Mar 18, 2019)

Yep  A couple times actually

Cookie?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

No, I would love to have her one day though!

Tank?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2019)

No.

Pinky?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2019)

Nah.

Chai?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2019)

i don own amibo for it, so no.
hugh?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

Nope!

Cherry?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 18, 2019)

nope!
Julian


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

nope!
Doc?


----------



## slatka (Mar 20, 2019)

nope 

Katt?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes
Bitty?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 20, 2019)

Nope

Gayle


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nope
Biff


----------



## Awful (Mar 20, 2019)

never! 

Charlise?


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 20, 2019)

I have! She was a real sweetheart when she wasn't all rowdy and stuff.

Rowan?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes (in City Folk, I think)
Derwin


----------



## carackobama (Mar 20, 2019)

Nope

Rasher?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes.

Jitters?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

yep!
Cole


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes.

Nan?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

yep!
Mitzi


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes, she was in my old Gamecube town. 

Goldie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

yes, I had her on my GCN game!
Katt


----------



## carackobama (Mar 21, 2019)

Nope

Keaton?


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 21, 2019)

Nope!

Cally?


----------



## bumblybee (Mar 21, 2019)

Nope!

Papi?


----------



## Awful (Mar 21, 2019)

I didn't but my sister did, and she loved him.

Curlos?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

nope
Louie


----------



## Balverine (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes, he's in one of my GC towns right now lol

Bea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2019)

No.

Biskit?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 22, 2019)

nuuu
lucky?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2019)

Nope~

Genji?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

No

Coco?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes

Tybalt?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope! 

Bluebear?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

I believe for a month or so-

Alfonso?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope!

Rocco?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2019)

No.

Harry?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope

Kiki?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes, she was in my old Gamecube town. 

Harry?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 24, 2019)

No, thank god lmao

Cheri?


----------



## happycheeks (Mar 24, 2019)

nope 

Tutu?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 24, 2019)

Nope

Shari?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Does pocket camp count? Otherwise, no.

Lolly?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

yes! 

daisy?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

No

Goldie?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 24, 2019)

Nope!

Astrid?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes.

Hippeux?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

nope
matilda


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

yep.
Maple


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

Nope

Kidd?


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 25, 2019)

Nope

Francine?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 25, 2019)

yes

rod?


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 25, 2019)

No

Tiffany?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 25, 2019)

no

teddy?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

nope.
Curt


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nah
kiki


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

I think I've had her in Wild World
Jacob


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nope 
o'hare


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

nope.
Candi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nope
opal


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

yes!
Punchy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nope
kody


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes, he lived for a short time in my old Gamecube town.

Opal?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

yes.
Beau


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nope
etolie
aye my 900th post


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

no :'(
Rosie


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

yes! my fave villager!
goldie


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

yes ♥
Penelope


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

Nope!

Drake?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

nope.
Dotty


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

nope
nibbles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2019)

No.

Bangle?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

nope!
Prince


----------



## carackobama (Mar 26, 2019)

Nope~

Henry?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

nope.
Antonio


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

nope (might have saw him when i tried to keep resetting for a town)
June?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

no :'(
Raddle


----------



## auroral (Mar 26, 2019)

Nope, but I wish! 

Wart Jr?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

no!
Rod


----------



## carackobama (Mar 27, 2019)

Nope

Walker?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

yes!

poncho?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2019)

No.

Bob?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 27, 2019)

Unfortunately not ;-;

Angus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes.

Pekoe?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

nope.
papi?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)

nope.
Monique


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

nope.
Tad


----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)

nope.
Maggie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes.

Jitters?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)

yep.
Marcie


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

no

nibbles?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 28, 2019)

Nope~ 

Mitzi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2019)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

yes for a while in town lazy.
Hazel does keep appearing in the main street though.
frita


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)

nope.
Biskit


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

nope...
pashmina


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

i had her once in my cycling town. i gave her to somebody else though. <3

benjamin?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2019)

nope.
Punchy


----------



## lucylives (Mar 29, 2019)

Nope

gwen?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2019)

yep.
Melba


----------



## cornimer (Mar 29, 2019)

No, but I wish I had her!!

Cally?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 31, 2019)

Nope

Merengue?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

No.

Mira?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)

yes
Gloria


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

i have never had her.

agent s?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope!

Big Top?


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 1, 2019)

Yep!
Quillson?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope! 
Teddy?


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 1, 2019)

eh no
willow?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope, but would love to

Peewee?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

nope
Tasha


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't think so, no.

Amelia?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

yep!
Anicotti


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

nope but would love to

Diva?


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2019)

No. She's pretty cool though.

Rasher?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope

Melba?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't think so
Rocket


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

Yep, back in wild world..

Anchovy..?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope

Goldie?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

yes ♥
Ozzie


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope, would like to have him!

Beau..?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

nope!
Sandy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2019)

No.

Mira?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes!

Henry?


----------



## Milleram (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope.

Agnes?


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope!

Mint?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

I think I have.
Flurry


----------



## Ojo46 (Apr 1, 2019)

I have not had Flurry before!

Lobo?


----------



## catsoup (Apr 2, 2019)

i have!
kiki


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

No but I want

Ali?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope

Alfonso?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope

Ruby?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope, I haven't had any of the bunny villagers in my town yet.

Pippy?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope, never had him

Julian?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

nope 
Muffy?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

nope never will

Lobo?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope 

Keaton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2019)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes, she's in my town right now! What a great cat.

Genji?


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 2, 2019)

nope.

Stitches


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

yup! hes in my town currently

lucky?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope

Rod?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 2, 2019)

nope
Billy


----------



## carackobama (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope

Kabuki?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 2, 2019)

yes!
Ricky


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 2, 2019)

Nope...
Freya


----------



## catsoup (Apr 2, 2019)

yes!
coco


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep, I have her in my current town!

Ruby?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 3, 2019)

Nope!

Ketchup?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2019)

nope
Shari


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

yes, and i miss her.

lyman?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 3, 2019)

Nope

Katt?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

no.

kid cat?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

nah. Kinda got him when i was resetting my town many times trying to get doc.
Then Doc?


----------



## ianacnl (Apr 3, 2019)

Nope. 

What about Lucky?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

just moved in my Wild World town for some reason. Was still unloading his stuff when i met him.
caroline?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2019)

No.

Katt?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes, briefly
Lopez


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

Nope

Curly?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

nope
Etolie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2019)

No.

Klaus?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

Nope

Sandy?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 4, 2019)

nope
Apollo


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

kinda, then havent played for a month and he left.
bonbon


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 4, 2019)

yes, she's in my town right now. love her so much, she's adorable and i lover her aesthetic.

yuka?


----------



## rockbandz (Apr 4, 2019)

nope

bob?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

nope
lolly


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 5, 2019)

Nope, though I do wish that I'd have her.

Pango?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 5, 2019)

Nope

Sandy?


----------



## Halima (Apr 5, 2019)

hmm no, wouldn't mind her tho!

Margie?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 5, 2019)

She's living in my town right now - she just randomly decided to move in one day. The spot she chose for her house is pretty nice too, even though I had to replant a couple of trees.

Roscoe?


----------



## Halima (Apr 5, 2019)

Oooh, how lucky! 

Yeah I have, on wild world and new leaf. I've had him twice on new leaf actually!!

Mint?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 5, 2019)

Of course

Erik?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2019)

No.

Dobie?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 6, 2019)

He's the grumpy grandpa in my town right now ^_^ I love him.

Etoile?


----------



## Halima (Apr 6, 2019)

No ):

Wolfgang?


----------



## auroral (Apr 6, 2019)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

Nope.

Hopper?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope.

Punchy?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope

Kidd?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

No, but i would love to have him in my 2nd town


Kitt?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope, I only remember seeing her once during a hide and seek tour. 

Walt?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope

Tangy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes, twice actually (in City Folk and then e+).

Mitzi?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes! I have her at the moment <3

Wart Jr?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 9, 2019)

No.

Shari?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

nope
Pudge


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes, I've had him before! He was quite a fun villager to have around.

Monique?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

Nopee

Hamphrey?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 10, 2019)

nope
champ


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 10, 2019)

No
Bunnie?


----------



## Elin (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope, I have not had Bunnie so far!

Chief?


----------



## ujenny (Apr 10, 2019)

nopee ! 

pecan?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope

June?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2019)

No but I'd like to!

Vesta?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope!
Frobert?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think I had him in WW at some point
Al


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2019)

No.

Sally?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes
Frobert


----------



## auroral (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope!

Wendy?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope
Naomi


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2019)

nope 
huck


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 11, 2019)

Nope
Jay


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 11, 2019)

na
Tangy


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, she's currently in my town - I got her from my friend. 

Nan?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 11, 2019)

Nope!

June?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

No.

Tutu?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 11, 2019)

nope
Anicotti


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

No.

Winnie?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 12, 2019)

Nope!

Bill?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)

Nah

Olivia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes.

Vesta?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 12, 2019)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 12, 2019)

Nope

Angus?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

Nope.

Lobo?


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

no


Fauna?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 5, 2019)

No



Poncho?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 5, 2019)

Nope.

Gayle?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

most likely lol

cashmere?


----------



## MeganPenguin (May 5, 2019)

No

Marcel?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

yeah lol

stella?


----------



## Hat' (May 5, 2019)

Nope! But she's really cute, I wish I did.

Um... Gladys?


----------



## carackobama (May 5, 2019)

Nope

Pietro?


----------



## Etoliecrossing (May 5, 2019)

Nope. And I'm glad cause he's ehh

  Peaches?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No. 

  Peaches?


----------



## Marte (May 5, 2019)

No

Cyrano?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)

No.

Vesta?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Yeah!

Yuka?


----------



## Halony (May 6, 2019)

Yes!

Drake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2019)

Yes.

Nana?


----------



## rianne (May 7, 2019)

No.

Pierce?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Yes! Once in my old old old oollld town!

Melba? :>​


----------



## Hat' (May 7, 2019)

Oh hell ye!
She's one of my top three dreamies so I fought very hard to get her but I did!
She's just SO adorable with her little cute pink face and big nose.

What about Octavian?


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

distinctly remember having him in one of my early ACNL towns... he put his house right in the middle of a path

Tangy? :eyes: :eyes:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Once, a long long time ago xD

What about Sprinkle? :>​


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

No.

Victoria?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

no....
stinky


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

No.

Rasher?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 8, 2019)

no
marcel the dog


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2019)

Yes! I loved him.

Eunice?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 8, 2019)

Nope! 

Julian?​


----------



## Naekoya (May 8, 2019)

Yes!

Goldie?


----------



## Halony (May 8, 2019)

Yes!

Bonbon?


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

Yes—she moved into my town about a month ago in a terrible spot.
Bella


----------



## Buttonsy (May 18, 2019)

Nope.

Monty?


----------



## Lazaros (May 18, 2019)

No.

Jacques?


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Unfortunately yes I did heh!
No for real he was sweet, just not my kind of villagers, in terms of design mostly.

Eunice?


----------



## buny (May 18, 2019)

nope

Hopper?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Never!!
Ever had Cherry?


----------



## Breath Mint (May 19, 2019)

No

Olivia?


----------



## Believe (May 19, 2019)

Nopeeee

Stitches


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Yessss! I was so happy! It was in my City Folk town!
I loved him.

Daisy?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 19, 2019)

Yes!!! 

Cube?


----------



## trista (May 19, 2019)

Yes, he is currently in my town. Hopefully, he moves out soon!
Ever had Diana?


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

As I have her Amiibo card yes I did! I don't really like her that much and think she's a bit overrated so maybe I'll sell the card to get lots of money 

Sprocket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 19, 2019)

No.

Sprinkle?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

nah
drago 
since drago just moved into one of my towns


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

Non

Hornsby!


----------



## buny (May 20, 2019)

nope

Hans?


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Nope and thanks god!


Nan?


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

no.

nana?


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Nope! 

Walt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)

No.

Shari?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

nah 
pashmina


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2019)

Yes, she was in my old town for years.

Drift?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

no
blaire


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

No
Cally


----------



## carackobama (May 21, 2019)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

no.

hugh


----------



## MapleSilver (May 21, 2019)

Yes, he was in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Rasher?


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

yes, sadly

merengue?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

No.

Opal?


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2019)

Nope! But I wish I had! She's so classy.

Beardo?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

Beardo. Um. Yes. But Beardo. He makes me uncomfortable thanks to the Discord.

Rudy?


----------



## Hat' (May 22, 2019)

Nope! But he's very cute so I wish I did.

What about Lily?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

yes

ribbot


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Nope


Candi?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

naw

marshal?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Yes


Francine?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

No

Tiffany


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

No.

Angus?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

yehs

frank?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

nope. 

ruby?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

yes

hmmm... what about pecan?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Yes.


Nate?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

no

Mint?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Nope-


Chrissy?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

no

chester?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

ya

muffy


----------



## Rosalind (May 22, 2019)

Yes

Zell?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

yas.

Apple?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

yes

rosie


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2019)

yes
Chai


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 22, 2019)

No.

Mereunge?


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

No but she's very cute!

Roscoe?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 23, 2019)

No. 

Stinky?


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

Yes



Bunnie?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no

muffy?


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

Yes



Chrissy


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no

merenque


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

Yes


Tom?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no

punchy


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

yup! sweet boye

Julian?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no

ed?


----------



## maple22 (May 23, 2019)

I don't think so
Henry


----------



## carackobama (May 23, 2019)

Nope

Chai?


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

no

flurry?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

no
i could scan her in XD
uh... 
Huck the frog


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

no

Ketchup


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2019)

Sadly no. 

Tipper?


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

no

Tex?


----------



## Breath Mint (May 27, 2019)

No

Blanche?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2019)

Nope.

Opal?


----------



## carackobama (May 27, 2019)

Nope

Pietro?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 27, 2019)

No thank goodness

Poncho?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2019)

No.

Sally?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Nope!

Alice?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope ruby


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

nope stitches


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yes

maple


----------



## DragoDrago (May 29, 2019)

Yeah in wild world 

Gayle?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope

diana


----------



## Sakura625 (May 29, 2019)

Yep, in my second town!

Marina?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope

hamlet?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Nope!

Moose?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yep

lucky?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yes!

Lobo?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yepp

marshal?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yep!

Julian?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yep

chrissy?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Nope!

Stitches?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yes :>

cole


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Nope!

Beardo?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope

doc?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Nope!

Jeremiah?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope

dotty?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yes! She was one of my original villagers.

Felicity?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

hmm dont think soo

genji?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yes!

Willow?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yesss

pinky?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

I think so!

Coco?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

No.

Mira?


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Nope!

Baabraa?


----------



## carackobama (May 30, 2019)

Nope

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

Yes.

Hazel?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes, it was fun having her around! I also like her sunflower umbrella, it must be one of my favorite umbrellas in the game.

Olivia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes.

Egbert?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2019)

Nope.

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes.

Benjamin?


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 2, 2019)

nope

Purrl?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 2, 2019)

Nope. 

Greta?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 3, 2019)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes.

Nana?


----------



## LemonLime <3 (Jun 3, 2019)

No.

Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2019)

Yes, in both CF and NL.

Cheri?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2019)

Yes, she moved in where Cherry used to live. Kind of an odd coincidence. 

Cherry?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 4, 2019)

yes l own her

Marcie


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

nope.

Kit?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm going to assume you meant Kitt, since Kit is an E+ exclusive and I don't know anyone here who even played E+ (Though if you did mean Kit, the answer's no). I had Kitt for a short time in Gamecube.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

Freya?


----------



## Edzers (Jun 13, 2019)

Yup. Jambette?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes, she lived in my town for a while some time ago. Her house was in a really annoying spot.

June?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 13, 2019)

Yup! She's so cute! (I admit I hacked her in my town because I wanted to have her so bad and didn't have her card fldkms).

Um... Olivia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes, in City Folk.

Ruby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

Nope.

Dotty?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

She was in my campsite but I didn’t have space to make her move in, does that count?


Prince?

- - - Post Merge - - -

She was in my campsite but I didn?t have space to make her move in, does that count?


Prince?


----------



## trista (Jun 23, 2019)

Nope!

Whitney?


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 23, 2019)

No

Camofrog?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

No

Willow?


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

Nope!

Bunnie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope!

Lobo?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

yea! i even have his card lol

cheri?


----------



## Panda Hero (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope!

Mitzi?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

yea!
winnie?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

no

Buzz?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

nope
nana?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)

Yep!

Axel?


----------



## trista (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope!

Opal?


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

Only in Wild World.

Ed?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

yup
frita?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

nah
willow the sheep


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

no, i wish
coco?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

yep then i accidently reset that town. I miss her

kabuki the cat


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

i have him right now!
mint?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

nope

daisy?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

a bit then restarted in order to get rosie
teddy the bear


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

yep!
bluebear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes.

Muffy?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

noo unfortunately 

angus?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

nah
tangy the cat


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

nope

axel?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

nah 
maddie the dog


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

i wishhhh!!
flora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

Yep, then i time travelled, she left.
She is still around main street
(im talking about the one that has "Uni-wow" as her catchphrase)

mint


----------



## Shayden (Jun 28, 2019)

nope 

freckles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2019)

In the GameCube game, yes.

Pompom?


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah I think in City Folk?

Charlise?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 28, 2019)

Nope

Pietro?


----------



## La034 (Jun 28, 2019)

No, but he's roaming around in Main Street for me

Olivia?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah, in my brothers town.

Cyrano?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2019)

No.

Robin?


----------



## babyclem (Jun 29, 2019)

no

diana?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 29, 2019)

yup!
rosie?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 29, 2019)

nope

bella?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2019)

yes ewwwww

W.Link


----------



## Shayden (Jun 29, 2019)

i wish!!!!!!

freya?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

No

Tia?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2019)

yes I think

Bob


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes I love Bob 

Croque?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 29, 2019)

no

tiffany?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

No.

Queenie?


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes

Jambette?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 30, 2019)

Nope.

Butch?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 30, 2019)

no 
jitters?


----------



## tanisha23 (Jun 30, 2019)

No 

Soleil?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 30, 2019)

Nope! But I have her amiibo card. Never used it because I don't really find her that pretty tbh.

Alli?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, I had her in both Gamecube and New Leaf. 

Butch?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, in City Folk.

Static?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

nope never seen them

snake?


----------



## Hat' (Jul 2, 2019)

Nope and that's a good thing.

Francine?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Jul 2, 2019)

*Yep ✿

Pinky?*


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

No
Alice?


----------



## Hat' (Jul 2, 2019)

Yup! She was one of the first villagers of one of my ACNL towns!

Yuka?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

nopee
muffy?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

nope

bluebear?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, hated her.

Croque?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 3, 2019)

No

Celia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2019)

No.

Pierce?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

No 

David?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 5, 2019)

Nah

Chow


----------



## Maiana (Jul 6, 2019)

Nope 

Punchy


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 6, 2019)

No but I want to!

Bob?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes.

Bluebear?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 6, 2019)

no! 
kiki?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 6, 2019)

nope~
gladys?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't think so!

Alice?


----------



## greyCat44 (Jul 6, 2019)

No  Pancetti?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

Nope! Never even heard about her, to be honest. 

Goldie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 6, 2019)

No.

Annalisa?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 6, 2019)

Nope

Timbra?


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

No

David


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 7, 2019)

No clue who that villager is. Can’t find pictures on google either


Cookie?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

yup!

aurora?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 7, 2019)

nope!

stitches?


----------



## lexinator (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, a long time ago!

Bella?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

yeah! she was my fav for a while in wild world

snake?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 7, 2019)

yep~

Gwen?


----------



## moorgxn (Jul 8, 2019)

yup, It's been a minute though.

Tipper?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

No

Gavin


----------



## a pomeranian (Jul 8, 2019)

Non

Alli?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 8, 2019)

Nope! 

Fang?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 8, 2019)

yes!

alli?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 9, 2019)

Nah

Sly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes!

Ruby?


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

No 

Beardo?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 9, 2019)

Never

Wendy?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

nope

lucky?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 9, 2019)

I think he was one of my originals but I kicked him out.

Pekoe?


----------



## Cash (Jul 9, 2019)

I think once long time ago. I didn?t like her.


Cousteau?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 11, 2019)

Nope

Fuchsia?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes ^^

Lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2019)

No.

Chief?


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes

Kitt?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 12, 2019)

Nope.

Moose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes.

Melba?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 12, 2019)

Nope

Apollo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 12, 2019)

Nope. 

Amelia?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 12, 2019)

Nope!

Agnes?


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah

Jacques?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 13, 2019)

Nope

Jambette?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 13, 2019)

Nope.

Felicity?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 16, 2019)

Nopeeee

Cesar?


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 16, 2019)

haha nooooo

Tangy?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes! 

Beau?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 16, 2019)

yeah i just remember hating his house and wanting to redecorate it so bad

gigi?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 17, 2019)

Nope!

Jambette?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 17, 2019)

Nope!

Pecan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes!

Tangy?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 17, 2019)

In CF, yes

Roscoe?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 17, 2019)

Nope!

Julian?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes, he was in my old town for several years. 

Tucker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2019)

No.

Olaf?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 19, 2019)

Nope

Hans?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)

No.

Katt?


----------



## Myssterixus (Jul 19, 2019)

Nope

Lyman?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

Nup

Aurora?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes she's been a resident in my town for years and I love her

Caroline?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 20, 2019)

Nope

Sprinkle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2019)

No.

Angus?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 20, 2019)

No 

Willow?


----------



## jiny (Jul 21, 2019)

no

biskit?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 21, 2019)

Nope but I've wanted Biskit for a while.

Pudge?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 21, 2019)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes!

Vladimir?


----------



## Beanz (Jul 22, 2019)

Nope.

Jitters?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 22, 2019)

Nope

Colton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 22, 2019)

No.

Nana?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, In my old town.

Kiki?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 22, 2019)

yes, many many towns ago-

leonardo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, he lived in my New Leaf town.

Nana?


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, she's in my town now.

Shep?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah, I was so sad when he left my ACNL town that I actually cried, wrote a letter, and built an altar where his house was. I'm really considering adding him to my dreamy list if the number of villagers increases.

Ever had Poppy?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 23, 2019)

No

Tom?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2019)

No.

Mallary?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 23, 2019)

Nope

Samson?


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 23, 2019)

NOPE

marshal?


----------



## Hat' (Jul 23, 2019)

Nay

Gladys?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 23, 2019)

Nope~

Annalise?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

Yep!

Alice?


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

Unfortunately, yes.

Kyle?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, I briefly had him in my old New Leaf town. 

Tutu?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 23, 2019)

Nope.

Lobo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, I had him in City Folk. 

Al?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2019)

No.

Sly?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 23, 2019)

no 
camofrog


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 24, 2019)

No

Diva


----------



## carackobama (Jul 24, 2019)

Nope!

Fang?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 24, 2019)

no

snake the bunny (there!)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes, he was in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Chow?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

no, and i hope i never do bc he scares me

Croque?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Nope.

Lucky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

No.

Butch?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 25, 2019)

Nope!

Drake?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 25, 2019)

Nope

Fuschia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes.

Cesar?


----------



## ElectroCat (Jul 25, 2019)

No.

Fang?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, i even have his amiibo card.

Chadder?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 25, 2019)

in fact yes. for a bit in town karasuno, then i accidentally erased that town, not being able to see chadder again 

Monique the cat


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh my Aphrodite! I have had her before, she's so adorable, just like Tangy! Tangy is better though because she's peppy. But Monique isn't too snooty...


Anyone had Frobert?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2019)

No.

Camofrog?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes, but not for very long.

Carmen?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes!
Bella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2019)

No.

Rolf?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 27, 2019)

Nope

Tia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

No.

Rasher?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes! In Wild World! 

Pietro?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

No.

O'Hare?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes.
Erik?


----------



## sarahac (Jul 28, 2019)

yeah, think ive had him in like every single game lol
rodney?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

Mh.. yep!

Kitt?


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

nope

twiggy?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 28, 2019)

nah
uh willow the sheep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, in both City Folk and New Leaf.

Eloise?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, albeit it was in the GameCube version.

Walt (cranky kangaroo)?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

I have not


Did anyone had Pekoe in their town before?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes c: she’s my fav


Bluebear?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

Not yet, but I wish ;;


How about Freya?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 29, 2019)

yessss she parked her house on my only persimmon trees i was growing. I'm waiting for someone else to give it to me so i can plant it
doc the bunny


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

ahhh yes I did! <3


Hopkins?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 29, 2019)

Nope.
Skye?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

Nope
Keaton?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Nope, never. 

Becky (snooty purple chicken)?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 31, 2019)

no ;;

goose?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

no
hank the chicken (found in the original animal crossing)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2019)

No.

Bella?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, for a short time in my old NL town. 

Rocket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes.

Hazel?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 1, 2019)

Yup! I even have some old screenshots with her in them. Uni-wow!

Puddles?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, for the short time I played Wild World. I liked going into her house to hear her music. 

Jay?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 17, 2019)

Only in Wild World till he moved out thankfully

Hamphrey?


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 17, 2019)

No
Bunnie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

For a short time in one of my Gamecube towns. I think she lived next to the beach. 

Dora?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 17, 2019)

I've never had her.

Rasher?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 19, 2019)

nope

marina?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, Stitches?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 19, 2019)

no

Bud?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

no. 

Marshal (i have him rn praise the nintendo lord)


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 20, 2019)

Nope

Rizzo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2019)

Yes, he was in my New Leaf town Taiga for a while.

Patty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 21, 2019)

No.

Aurora?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah, i had her on my second town (ACNL) a long time ago.

Canberra?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 21, 2019)

no

drago the dragon crocodile


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2019)

No.

Robin?


----------



## jacex (Aug 23, 2019)

Nope

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 23, 2019)

No.

Sterling?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 23, 2019)

Yes, he was in my City Folk town for a while.

Opal?


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

No

Ankha?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes, multiple times. I was lucky enough to also get her amiibo. 

Apple?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope!

Bill?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes, in my old New Leaf town. He was there for just under a year I think. 

Tucker?


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope 

Stitches?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes, he was in my City Folk town. 

Scoot?


----------



## greyCat44 (Aug 24, 2019)

No  Pancetti?


----------



## Hat' (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope!

Gladys?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2019)

No.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

Nope!

Diva?


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 2, 2019)

Nope.
Broffina?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes! She was in my first New Leaf town.

Chevre?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, she lived in my City Folk town. She lived on the lower level near the cliff, which is fitting for a goat. 

Anchovy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes.

Kitty?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, she's lived in both my Gamecube and New Leaf towns. One of my two favorite villagers of all time.

Astrid?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

I probably have at some point, but I honestly don't know.

Leopold?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2019)

No.

Midge?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes 

Tammy?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

Once, I think!

Pudge? ^^​


----------



## carackobama (Sep 3, 2019)

Nope!

Hamlet?


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 3, 2019)

Once, i was in my qwik reset phase. 


Tangy or Zell?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2019)

nope

Dotty?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah!

Leonardo?


----------



## Dude.. (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, both of my towns at the same time. The guy must love trash towns

Chow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2019)

No.

Maple?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

nooooooo
stinky


----------



## happyhailey (Sep 4, 2019)

nope, 
patty?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 4, 2019)

Nope.

Roscoe?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 5, 2019)

Only met him in Pocket Camp

Hugh?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 5, 2019)

Nope!

Hamlet?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 5, 2019)

use to own him


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

uh okay...

Hamlet? Yeah, i used to own him.

random villager........ What about merry the cat, mwee?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2019)

Yup

Olivia?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

yes she moved in from another town without me knowing when i had a guest coming over to my town.
Olivia was just about to leave that town and she moved to my town XD.

doc the bunny


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nope.

Hans?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

nah. ://

carmen?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 6, 2019)

I had the mouse villager for years in Gamecube. I have never had the rabbit villager. 

Hugh?


----------



## sushigoround (Sep 6, 2019)

Nope.
Ava?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

Nope! But I wish, she's very cute.

Tia?


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 6, 2019)

No.

Pango?


----------



## Circus (Sep 6, 2019)

I think I have, but I can't remember.


Alice?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope, never.

Drift?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

nah 
olivia


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 17, 2019)

No Apollo?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes  I hate him though

Mallary?


----------



## gobby (Sep 18, 2019)

Nope!

Julian?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 18, 2019)

In my camp site yes but not living in my town.

Ellie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2019)

No.

Carmen (rabbit)?


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes (I miss her.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops forgot to add my villager

Marshal


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes.

Olaf?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nope

Timbra?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 19, 2019)

She used to live in my town, but ended up moving away.


Roswoe?


----------



## auroral (Sep 20, 2019)

Nope!

Cobb?


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes 

Rosie


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ve had her in pocket camp, but I think she’s there for everyone right?

Merry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes.

Bob?


----------



## buny (Sep 21, 2019)

nop

Teddy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2019)

Nope.

Eunice?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 22, 2019)

Yup! She's one of my dreamies so yeah hehe!

Ava?


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 22, 2019)

Not that I remember

Boomer?


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 22, 2019)

no 

ketchup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 22, 2019)

No.

Dobie?


----------



## lizardon (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes

Marshal?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 28, 2019)

Nope (and I don't know if I'd ever want him tbh).

Croque?


----------



## Sakura625 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes (but he was in a bad spot in my town and refused to leave, sadly)

Eugene?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 29, 2019)

Yup, in my second town, and I gave him away to someone. :^) (Though I think I still have his picture somewhere.)

Charlise?


----------



## auroral (Oct 5, 2019)

Nope! She's cute though, I wouldn't mind her!

Barold?


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 5, 2019)

no, don't think so

shari?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes!

Marshal?


----------



## auroral (Oct 6, 2019)

Nope! The closest I’ve gotten to seeing him in my town was when he came to get coffee out of nowhere lol.

Lucky?


----------



## Mayor Eel (Oct 6, 2019)

Nope

Purrl?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 6, 2019)

YAAASSSSS

Vesta???


----------



## auroral (Oct 7, 2019)

Not yet, but I'll be getting her in my sheep town very soon!!

Klaus?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

Nope.

Dotty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 7, 2019)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 7, 2019)

Sadly no...

Gwen???


----------



## gobby (Oct 8, 2019)

No, but she's super cute!

Celia?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 8, 2019)

No, but i'd like to have one

Kyle?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 9, 2019)

Afraid not...

Victoria???


----------



## auroral (Oct 10, 2019)

Nope!

Roald?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 11, 2019)

Nope!

Sprinkle?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 11, 2019)

No, but i'd like to have one

Axel?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes!

Chevre?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 12, 2019)

Nope!

Pashmina?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 13, 2019)

Nope.

Pango???


----------



## GyakutenKibou (Oct 13, 2019)

Nope

Punchy?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 13, 2019)

Nope

Phil?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 13, 2019)

Not that I can remember. 

Apollo?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 14, 2019)

Nope!

Tabby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't think so, I'm about 99% sure I haven't but some voice in me says maybe I had her for a very short time in Wild World?

Drake?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2019)

I think yes because he's very cute! So I probably got him once...

Gladys?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 15, 2019)

Nope~

Rhonda?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes! She is a precious cinnamon roll! 

Frita???


----------



## carackobama (Oct 16, 2019)

Nope!

Sprinkle?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Nope!

Lucky?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes! I had him in my old town. c:

Vesta?


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

No vesta... although I probably had her at some point

O'Hare?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Nope!

Punchy?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes and I'm glad!!! he was one of my dreamies quite some time ago, and I loved him and his lazy eyes. A cutie.

Gladys?


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes in my Gamecube town!

Snake?


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

I know he would always crash the party and I never wanted him

Timbra?


----------



## A_Pug (Oct 17, 2019)

No, she seems like an interesting villager though.
Pietro?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 17, 2019)

Yep. Hope he moves into my new town one day.

Monique?


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Oct 17, 2019)

Nope!

Apollo?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope.

Cookie?


----------



## Minimasher (Oct 18, 2019)

*Yes*

Jeremiah?


----------



## gobby (Oct 18, 2019)

I have not!

Cube?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I think at one point pre-new leaf, can't remember, but I swear I had him at one point.

Bam


----------



## carackobama (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes! I have him at the moment and he’s a cutie c:

Big Top?


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

no never 

bob?


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2019)

No! 

Whitney?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes

Cobb?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope, thankfully!

Celia?


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Nope, thankfully!
> 
> Celia?



Don't think so. 

Monty


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes

Kabuki?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yes

stitches?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope

Tex?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

nope

lucky


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes! My favorite <3

Ruby?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yepp

lucky?


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes!

Marina?


----------



## Circus (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope, but I have her amibo card.

Francine?


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope!

Agent S.?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes

Kid Cat


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope!

Beardo?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes

Big Top?


----------



## auroral (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope!

Tiffany?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Never!
Have you ever had Moe?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes

Hazel?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope!

What about Portia?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep.

Punchy?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope! I would love him though <3

Cobb?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope.

Flora?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes

Penelope?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep

Cookie?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

No.

Ren?e?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep

Wolf Link?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope - I don't use amiibo cards.

Clyde?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep

Julian?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope.

Boone?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

Not as a resident but yes as a camper.

Colton?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope!

Alli?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope!

Sterling?


----------



## auroral (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, he was a starter in my second new leaf town! 

Bud?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes one of my starters  I miss him

Moe?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope!

Ruby?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes I have she’s so cute!

Peaches?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope!

Julia?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Never

Samson?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes 

Francine?


----------



## tanisha23 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes

Greta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2019)

No.

Leopold?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes.

Frobert?


----------



## auroral (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope, but wouldn't mind having him someday!

Peanut?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 21, 2019)

No unfortunately. I wanna have her!

Lopez?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't think so

shep?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

yes!

Peaches?


----------



## auroral (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope! :' O

Doc?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 22, 2019)

Nooope!

Penelope?


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep! she's pretty cute.

Aurora?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes, she was adopted by someone years back.<3

Jambette?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes!

Clay?​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

Nope

sylvia?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

No.

Melba?​


----------



## Hat' (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes!!!! She's one of my top 3 dreamies so of course hehe!!

Bianca?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 22, 2019)

Nope!

Rowan?


----------



## auroral (Oct 22, 2019)

Nope! I don't think I've actually ever had a tiger O:

Astrid?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes!

Freya?​


----------



## AtomicMochis (Oct 22, 2019)

No

Willow?


----------



## auroral (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes! Right now, in fact~

Snooty?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Nope!

Rocket? :3​


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 22, 2019)

No

Zucker?


----------



## Pondo (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, and I lost him recently bc I didn't pay enough attention to him. :^(

Lucky?


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Nope, not really my thing.... but I love Ankha 

What about Jacques?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 23, 2019)

Nope, but he once visited The Roost in my town

Mira?


----------



## auroral (Oct 23, 2019)

Nope!

Ribbot?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 23, 2019)

As much as I like him, no.

Clyde?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Oct 23, 2019)

No, I’ve never had that one.

What about Sprinkle?


----------



## auroral (Oct 24, 2019)

Nope, but she's cute!!

Nate?


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, in both City Folk and New Leaf.

Wart Jr.?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 24, 2019)

Nope.

Olivia?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 24, 2019)

Once, invited through the campsite.

Deena?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep!

Marshal ?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes

Coco?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 25, 2019)

No

Axel?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 25, 2019)

No

Tia?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 25, 2019)

No 

Bunnie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, for a little while in Gamecube. 

Rocco?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 25, 2019)

No

Jay?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, he was in my old New Leaf town for over a year.

Puck?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2019)

Don’t think so.

Sydney?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 28, 2019)

Nope

Astrid?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope

Astrid?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 29, 2019)

Negative.

Puddles?


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Don’t think so

Chadder?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, for a short time in New Leaf. 

Dora?


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes she was a starter in my very first AC game Wild World. She was so sweet. 

Mira?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes

Victoria?


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

no :/

Roald?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes!

What about... *Merry* ?​


----------



## A_Pug (Oct 30, 2019)

Sadly not. I was hoping to get her in my town though, she seems sweet.

Blaire?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes!

*Lolly*?​


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

yes

savannah?


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh yes, she's my favorite!

Diva?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 31, 2019)

no. i think she looks gross (don't squish me)

Gayle the alligator


----------



## John Wick (Oct 31, 2019)

No.

Caroline the squirrel.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 1, 2019)

No

Diana?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 2, 2019)

Nope. 

Jay?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes!! In Wild World! 

Eunice?


----------



## FairyGardens7 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nope.

Rosie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

yea
vesta


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

YEA
LUCKY


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 17, 2019)

No

Coco?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No

Coco?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

No. I'd like to have her though. 

Flurry?


----------



## Myssterixus (Nov 24, 2019)

No but I absolutely love her,,,,,,,

Flora?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes! Trying to convince her to move out.

Tad?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 24, 2019)

Nope!

Willow?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes

Goose?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes

Egbert?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes

Boris


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

No

Puddles?


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes I love puddles!

Dotty?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 24, 2019)

yea! i kinda kicked her in using her amiibo card

Chief the wolf


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes, sadly.

Lionel?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes

Diana?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 24, 2019)

no...
wolfgang


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ya

Gabi?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 25, 2019)

Nope.

Puck?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes

Whitney?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yup!

Daisy?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes

Rowan


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 25, 2019)

Absolutely! 

Nan?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

No.

Leonardo?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

I think so? Name sounds familiar.

Beau?


----------



## Shayden (Nov 25, 2019)

yup!

nana?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

No

Queenie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, she was in my New Leaf town for a while. She was also in one of my old Gamecube towns. 

Henry?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

No

Tipper?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 27, 2019)

No

Velma?


----------



## A_Pug (Nov 27, 2019)

No, but her house is cool!

Goldie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

No

Pietro?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 27, 2019)

yes

Freya?


----------



## spookyaleks (Nov 27, 2019)

no

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2019)

No.

Marshal?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 27, 2019)

Yep! He's actually in my NL town! 

Poppy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

No

Gloria?


----------



## A_Pug (Nov 28, 2019)

I wish, she seems awesome.

Groucho?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

No

Cole?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Nah. 

Moe?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Nope

Mira?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2019)

No. I just don't find her design that appealing.  

Big Top?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ye

Jay?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 30, 2019)

Only in Pocket Camp

Puck?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Nah.

Chow?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

No.

Lucy


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 30, 2019)

Nope.

Rosie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

No

Bunnie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Yep! 

Molly


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

No

Filbert?


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes!

Savannah?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 1, 2019)

No

Del?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

No

Yuka?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes, I had her in City Folk. 

Twiggy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nah

Leonardo?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Dec 1, 2019)

No.

Queen ie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

[No]

Scoot?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nope

Maelle?


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

no
static?


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 1, 2019)

nah

Biskit?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 2, 2019)

Nein

Kabuki?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes!

Cleo?


----------



## Hat' (Dec 2, 2019)

Nope!

Gladys?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 2, 2019)

No

Fang?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes!

Winnie?


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 2, 2019)

No! But I'd like to.


Biskit? :


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't think so.

Mitzi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 3, 2019)

Nope.

Rasher?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 3, 2019)

No

Agnes?


----------



## FarKoala (Dec 3, 2019)

Never had Agnes!

Gaston!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 3, 2019)

Nope

Sally?


----------



## Ilovesteiner (Dec 3, 2019)

No

Blaire?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes!

Amelia?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, she was in my City Folk town. 

Jitters?


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes in City Folk!

Static?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

No

Astrid?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes, she was in my New Leaf town for a short time. 

Vesta?


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes, and I couldn't stand her (sorry Vesta fans)

Lily?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

No. (I have her in pocket camp though.)

Wendy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 6, 2019)

In Pocket Camp only

Rizzo?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

No

Timbra?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

hmmm, nope.

Kody??


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

No.
Apollo?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes!
Lolly?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

No.
Cherry?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

No, I don't think I have!

Miranda?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep.

Lucky?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

No.
Gala? (She taught me a life lesson: NEVER ROLL SNOWBALLS INTO YOUR FRIENDS OR THEY WILL MOVE AWAY)


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Nooope 

Ribbot ??


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

No...
Frobert?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Nope!

Jitters?


----------



## Hat' (Dec 9, 2019)

No!

Beardo?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Nope!

Monique?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes, but moved...
Elvis?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes!

Wolfgang?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Nope!

Diana?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

No
Amelia?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Nope

Lyman?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

No

Rosie?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep!

Midge?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

No

Sparro?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 9, 2019)

No

Anchovy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes, he was in my City Folk town. 

Opal?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 10, 2019)

nope!

?toile?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

nope

Apple?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

No, sadly
Annalise


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2019)

no

Chief


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes.

Papi?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

No.
Gala?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope

Flo?


----------



## Hat' (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope!

Gladys?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes!

Kidd?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

No.

Lily?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

yes :')

Sally?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope.

Elmer?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope. I only saw him in my sister's campsite

Bonbon?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes

Chelsea?


----------



## iExist (Dec 11, 2019)

No
Freya


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 11, 2019)

Only in Pocket Camp

Wart Jr. ?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 11, 2019)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

No.

Ellie?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 11, 2019)

Nope

Merry?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes.

Maple?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes!

Drake?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2019)

Nope. He looks nice though.

Erik?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

No.

Gloria?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 11, 2019)

No

Lobo?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 12, 2019)

Yessss my boy whom I love lmao

Hamphrey?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 12, 2019)

Don't think so!

Stitches?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes!

Merengue?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes!

Lucha?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes.

Drift?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

nope

Kid Cat?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes. 

Flora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2019)

No.

Fuchsia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Nope.

Fang?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 13, 2019)

Nope

Poppy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

No...

Tasha?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes

Jacques?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes!

Bruce?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

No! I hope I get him one day though~

Fauna?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes! Currently in my town rn.

Tangy?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes! She’s my favourite and I’m never letting her leave <3

Portia?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes! She?s my favourite and I?m never letting her leave <3

Portia?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 17, 2019)

Nope.

Alice?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes!

Pango?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope!

Pinky?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope!

Octavian?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

No.

Freya?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yes!

olivia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

No..

Lucy?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope.

Static?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Sadly no. 

Al?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope!

Hans?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes..... Twice.

Stinky?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 20, 2019)

Nope!

Ruby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

No.

Coco?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2019)

yes

midge?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 20, 2019)

no

zucker?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yep!

Alfonso?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 21, 2019)

Nope!

Bam?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nope.

Beau?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 22, 2019)

Only in Pocket Camp

Cheri?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 22, 2019)

Nope

Bluebear?


----------



## Halima (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep!!

Pietro?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

No

Antonio?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 22, 2019)

No

Piper?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nope.

Vivian?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 23, 2019)

Nope!

Whitney?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes!


Margie?


----------



## Rosaline (Dec 23, 2019)

Nope!

Dora?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yup!

Kitt?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 23, 2019)

Nope!

Gaston?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 23, 2019)

Nope!

Vic?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 24, 2019)

Nope

Rhonda?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes!

Blanche?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 25, 2019)

No, but i'd like to have one

Cherry?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

No.

Ruby?


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes!

Apple?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

No.

Victoria?


----------



## ungiftedhybrid (Dec 25, 2019)

Unfortunately.

Patty?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

Nope!

Celia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

No.

Coco?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 25, 2019)

Nope.

Kiki?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 25, 2019)

No.

Alfonso?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nope.


Eloise?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 25, 2019)

Only in Pocket Camp

Axel?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes.

Frobert?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope

Bam?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

No.


Bella?


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

Niet

Drago


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope

Stella?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes!

Wendy?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope!

Gaston?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

yes

carmen?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope

Blanche?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

yes

amelia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

No.

Marcie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 26, 2019)

N o

Plucky?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

No.

Vivian?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Nope.


Nana?


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 27, 2019)

Nope

Tiffany?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 27, 2019)

Nope

Mint?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

No

Diedre


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes, I miss her ;-;

Hugh?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Nope.

Kody?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

Nope

Bluebear?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

No

Julian


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes!

Maelle?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)

yes

Lily?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2019)

Only in Pocket Camp

Zell?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes! Once, if I recall correctly cx

Tia? ^.^


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

No.

Kyle?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

Nope!

Pietro?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2019)

No

Freya?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

No

The rainbow sheep


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

Pietro? No lmao

Stella?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nope.

Walker?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nah

Gloria?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2019)

yes

diva?


----------



## Hat' (Dec 28, 2019)

nope! but i wish hehe

jambette?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

No. (Sadly, Jambette's my queen.)

Ruby?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Dec 28, 2019)

No. 

Julian?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

No

Freckles?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope

Erik?


----------



## Alex.The.Juggla (Dec 29, 2019)

carackobama said:


> Nope
> 
> Erik?



Yes, right now actually.
Camofrog?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope.

Annalise?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope

Poppy?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope

Zell?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope

Drift?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope.

Timbra?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

Nope

Pekoe?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 30, 2019)

Only in Pocket Camp

Willow?


----------



## ungiftedhybrid (Dec 30, 2019)

Nope

Pancetti?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

No.

Phil?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

Nope! I love him though <3

Rizzo?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Nope.

Tucker?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Nope.

T-Bone?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes, for a short time in New Leaf. 

Bob?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah, he used to live in my town on AC:GCN.  

Sydney?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nope.

Ellie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nope

Olivia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nope.

Broffina?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2020)

Nope

Henry?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 1, 2020)

No

Marshal?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes!

Erik?


----------



## Chizuru (Jan 1, 2020)

No

Rosie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 1, 2020)

No.

Vivian?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't think so~

Chow?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

No, and i don't want him

Fang?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

He literally just moved in yesterday! 

Whitney?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

Only met her in Pocket Camp and someone's town

Axel?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

Nope!

Papi?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nope.

Willow?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

No

Coach?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

No

Freya?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nah

Coco?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes

Kyle?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes!

Carmen?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

Nope!

Drago?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2020)

No

Tiffany?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

No.

Jambette?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2020)

n o

Avery?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes!

Aurora?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

No but I would love her one day, she’s a cutie!

Skye?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2020)

Only saw her in someone's town

Poncho?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, he was in my old City Folk town for a couple years. 

Tutu?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 3, 2020)

no

Rowan?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yup.

Poppy?


----------



## lsabella (Jan 3, 2020)

yes <3

Maddie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope!

Rudy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope.

Cherry?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope! She’s adorable though and if my town had a different theme I’d love to have her!

Scoot?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

I haven't 

Freya?


----------



## cloudpvff (Jan 4, 2020)

Shes super cute but ive never had her!
Gabi?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

I haven't gotten her yet sadly

Pekoe?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope! Hopefully one day!

Bubbles?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

I haven't, but I wish ;3;

Puddles?


----------



## cloudpvff (Jan 4, 2020)

she just moved out of my town lolz
pippy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope!

Fauna?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Negatory

Scoot


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 4, 2020)

No

Raddle?


----------



## cloudpvff (Jan 4, 2020)

nope
merry?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

No

David


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m pretty sure there isn’t a villager called David?

Shari


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes.

Dizzy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 5, 2020)

No

Tia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope.

Del?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes!

Lucy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 5, 2020)

No

Grizzly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 5, 2020)

No. He's always welcome in my town though. 

Iggly?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope.

Pancetti?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope~

Stitches?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope

Broffina?


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope

Cole?


----------



## allainah (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope,
pudge?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 5, 2020)

No

Frank?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 6, 2020)

Nope

Ruby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nope.

Victoria?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

Nope!

Astrid?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 7, 2020)

No

Poppy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

Nope

Purrl?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 7, 2020)

Nope.

Lolly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, I had her in my old New Leaf town. She's one of my absolute favorite villagers. To my knowledge, that specific Lolly still lives in another person's town to this day. 

Puck?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't think so

Wart jr?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, I have him in Fireleaf. 

Margie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2020)

Nope!

Henry?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 8, 2020)

No

Derwin?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2020)

No, thankfully lmao

Mint?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes! (She's my baby.)

Gigi?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 9, 2020)

n o

Patty?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2020)

nope!

Kiki?


----------



## biscuitapollo (Jan 9, 2020)

No

Gayle


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2020)

No but she’s one of my dreamies!

Fang?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 10, 2020)

No

Rooney?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2020)

Nope

Astrid?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 10, 2020)

N o

O'Hare?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2020)

Nope!

Biskit?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 11, 2020)

no

Spork?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2020)

Nope

Frank?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 11, 2020)

No

Shari?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

For a short while when cycling I think!

Peanut?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 11, 2020)

Nope! I hope one day though!

Bam?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nope.

Violet?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

No.

Diana?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Nope!

Maddie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 11, 2020)

N o

Punchy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope

Rudy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 12, 2020)

No

Stinky?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope.

Willow?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope

Etoile?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Yep!

Annalise?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope. (I wish.)

Cleo?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope!

Bunnie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes!

Vic?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yup!

Freya?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes!

Genji?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope.

Bea?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope!

Kitt?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 12, 2020)

Met her once in campsite

Puck?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2020)

Not yet. 

Cube?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nope

Amelia?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2020)

Nope!

Keaton?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes! I regretted letting him leave...

Apollo?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 13, 2020)

Only in Pocket Camp

Keaton?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nope.

Bertha?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

Only in The Roost

Cheri?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

yup!

Cherry?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

Only met her once in my Campsite

Phoebe?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope

Blanche?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope

Queenie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope

Bruce?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope.

Chevre?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope!

Maple?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 15, 2020)

No, but i want her

Pudge?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope~

Chai?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 15, 2020)

No, but i want her too

Velma?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope.

Fauna?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2020)

Yep, have her currently lol

Sven?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 15, 2020)

No

Annabelle?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Zeppeli said:


> Yep, have her currently lol
> 
> Sven?



Haha I have her too 




Hanif1807 said:


> No
> 
> Annabelle?



Nope!

Moose?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 16, 2020)

Only met her in The Roost

Gwen?


----------



## L-man (Jan 16, 2020)

No

Apollo?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 16, 2020)

Only in Pocket Camp

Rod?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

Nope

Bianca?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 16, 2020)

Only met her in my campsite

Joey?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

Nope!

Tangy?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

No, but in HHD.

Stitches?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Nope!


Nana?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

Nope

Shep?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yup!

Julia?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 17, 2020)

No

Egbert?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

Nope

Chester?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 17, 2020)

No

Chai?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

Nope

Chelsea?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nope


Freya?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Nah.

Queenie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Nope!

Tad?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

No


Ed?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope.

Mitzi?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes!

Kiki?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, I had her in Gamecube. One of my favorite villagers.

Benedict?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope

Cookie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2020)

No.

Goldie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope

Rodeo?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope!

Frita?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope

Mira?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope!

Rudy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep!

Chester?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope. 

Kyle?


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope
Monique?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope!

Claude?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

No


Del?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope!

Kabuki?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope!

Wade?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 18, 2020)

No

Alfonso?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope! 

Purrl?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 19, 2020)

No

Tabby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ya


Erik?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, but already left. I've just met him again today

Cece?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

Nope!


Amelia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nope.

Molly?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

I have her currently!

Tiffany?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

In W?lnuts, yes!

Bunnie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

Nope!

Whitney?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes!

Gloria?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

No, actually!

Cally?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

Nope!

Caroline?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nope


Hugh?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 19, 2020)

Having him in my town right now

Boone?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2020)

Nope

Hamlet?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 20, 2020)

No

Amelia?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Yep!

Opal?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 20, 2020)

Only met her in The Roost and someone's town

Erik?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes

Pompom?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yup!


Gigi?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Nope.

Midge?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

No


Sylvia?


----------



## auroral (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes! In both of my new leaf towns, actually! She's a forever resident in Auroral, but I had to kick her out of my second town, since all of my sheep are, well, sheep.

Butch?


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 27, 2020)

No, but I like him.

Twiggy?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope!

Chops?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes! 

Francine?


----------



## Toska (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope!

Bam?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nope


Kyle?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 27, 2020)

Only met him in The Roost

Genji?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

Nope!

Bluebear?


----------



## Toska (Jan 28, 2020)

Not yet!

Claudia?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 28, 2020)

Nope

Sterling?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

Nope!

Cookie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

Nope

Fang?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes! I have him atm

Skye?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope!

Becky?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope

Miranda?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope

Ruby?


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope!

Victoria?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope, but my sister has

Fauna?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yep!

Rocket?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2020)

Nope!

June?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2020)

nope!

octavian?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

Mhhh, no I don't think so!

Alice ?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yup!


Freya?


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2020)

In my original town, yup!

Marshal?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes

Antonio?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2020)

Nope~

Bianca?


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes

Diana?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yep!

Carmen?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nope, but i want one

Eunice?


----------



## Verecund (Feb 1, 2020)

Nope!

Yuka?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nope (I wish)

Sydney?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 1, 2020)

nope

pekoe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, I had her for a short time in City Folk. 

Dora?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nope

Agent S?


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 2, 2020)

Nah

Cole?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

Nope

Beau?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Nope
Limberg?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep

Avery?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep (currently!)
Nana?


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 2, 2020)

Nope
Daisy?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

Nope!

Cherry?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Nope
Anabelle?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep! 


Pango?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2020)

Nope

Blanche?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Feb 3, 2020)

nope!! 


pecan?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

Nope.

Blaire?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes

Tucker?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

Nope

Molly?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

No


Erik?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

nope

beau?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

Nope

Apollo?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2020)

Nope!

Keaton?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes!

Peewee?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep!

Iggly?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank god no

Portia?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2020)

Nope

Melba?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 4, 2020)

No

Bonbon?


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2020)

Nope!

Lucky?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes

Tiffany?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah

Pekoe?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Yep


Bones?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 6, 2020)

No...? Possibly in City Folk.

Marcie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

No

Daisy?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah, she literally always reminds me of wild world

Gladys??


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope!

Dora?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope!

Tipper?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope! 

Bob?


----------



## Zanreo (Feb 7, 2020)

I think I did, in Wild World

Nibbles?


----------



## Toska (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope!

Katt?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes

Tybalt?


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope!

Bangle?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 8, 2020)

Yeah

Kiki?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, I had her in Gamecube. 

Lobo?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope

Frobert?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2020)

No.

Ribbot?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 8, 2020)

Yeah

Apple?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope 

Pompom?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope

Dobie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope

Tank?


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2020)

Nope!

Alfonso?


----------



## A_Pug (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes, sadly. I personally never liked him

Bella?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes!

Genji?


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

Nope

Merry?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Yup


Julia?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nope

Vic?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2020)

Yep! And I'm sorta glad he's left my town tbh.

Bob?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

yeah; he was fun to have around lol

goldie?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2020)

Nope! I hope I can have her in my town one day though <3

Bam?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope! I hope I can have her in my town one day though <3

Bam?


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

yup; i love him lol

queenie?


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2020)

Not yet!

Cookie?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes! I have her at the moment <3

Rolf?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2020)

Unfortunately. -.-

Bruce?


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

yup! :3

o’hare?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes.

Lily?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 13, 2020)

Yeah

Twiggy?


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

dont think so

ruby?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope, but she was in my campsite yesterday!

Goldie?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)

Yup.

Pietro?


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

don’t think so. 

apollo?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't think so

Apple?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes.

Alice?


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

yes

bonbon?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

Yup, twice.

Panacetti (the red and blonde pig)


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope.

Agent S?


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 14, 2020)

Don't think so

Purrl?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

yeah i think so lol

fauna?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, I had her in my old New Leaf town.

Molly?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope! I would love her one day tho

Freya?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

yup! 

zell?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes

Deli?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope

Whitney?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

yeah

lolly?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

Nope

Chester?


----------



## popstar (Feb 16, 2020)

no, but he is pretty cute!

rudy?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

yeah; he’s adorable! 

fang?


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Nope- but I have wanted him for a while qwq

Blaire?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)

No. 

Apple?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

yeah, i love her!

caroline?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 16, 2020)

Yeah! In Wild World I think, she was a sweetie  

Francine?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes

Felicity?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

yeah, shes super cute!! 

moe?


----------



## Toska (Feb 18, 2020)

Nope.

Marcel?


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

yes! hes a dreamie in my 2nd town, i love him sm

Chops?


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

yeah unfortunately lol

bea?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 21, 2020)

Nope! 

Fauna?


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 22, 2020)

Currently.

Jambette?


----------



## PugLovex (Feb 22, 2020)

yep


zucker?


----------



## minisam (Feb 22, 2020)

No, but would love to!

Hippeux?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

i think so? 

molly?


----------



## minisam (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes, love her.

Boone?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2020)

Nope

Fuschia?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 22, 2020)

Nope

Tank?


----------



## allainah (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes, he just moved out thank god

Chester?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 22, 2020)

Yep!

Beau?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

yeah! 

renee?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 22, 2020)

Nope

Willow?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

Nope

Stella?


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

No.
Jambette?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)

Nope.

Kody?


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

i think so

bitty?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

Nope

Bubbles?


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

Nope

Biskit?


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

yeah

bob?


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

yes,

marshal?


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes! for like a week, he moved out so fast. He didn't want to be associated 

Kabuki?


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

i think yes...?

Pudge?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 23, 2020)

No.

Fauna?


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

yes! 

gaston?


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes

Chadder?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

nope
stitches?


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Feb 23, 2020)

I dont think so 

Apollo?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

yep

coco?


----------



## Toska (Feb 23, 2020)

I'd like to but no 

Pierce?


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

No ,

Angus?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Feb 23, 2020)

No,

Bianca?


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 23, 2020)

No,
Jitters?


----------



## allainah (Feb 24, 2020)

YeaP

tex?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2020)

Nope

Cube?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

No

Quillson?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

No I like his color tho

Tia?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

yes, she’s a sweetie c;

margie?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

No

Ren?e?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2020)

Nope

Angus?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeppp

Rodeo?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

briefly 

lily?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

yep i think in city folk

ruby?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

No, stars haven’t aligned 

Cashmere?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

no, thank god lmao

bones?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope!

Alli?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope.

Anchovy?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

i don’t think so

pippy?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope.

Teddy?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope

Chester?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

i think so 

kidd?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope.

Ribbot?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope

Alli?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

nope 

melba?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes.

Bruce?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

yep

chrissy?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

yep! 

francine?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 25, 2020)

Don't think so.

Eunice?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope

Deli?


----------



## allainah (Feb 25, 2020)

yes, nd i actually kind of miss him 

Nana?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

yes c: 

grizzly?


----------



## allainah (Feb 25, 2020)

yes i have that big grumpy rn,

Clyde?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope

Spork?


----------



## Kub (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope!

Peanut?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope! I wish I had tho bc I love her

Chrissy?


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

yep! 

mint?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope 

Cesar?


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2020)

Yep! We actually share a bday 

Camofrog?


----------



## LilysNewLeaf (Feb 26, 2020)

Don't think so...

Olaf?


----------



## Kub (Feb 26, 2020)

Never!

Muffy?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)

No

Elvis?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope 

Gladys?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)

No.

Rocco?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope 

Annalise?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

yes,
chadder?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope!

Mathilda?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope

Tammy?


----------



## Kub (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope!

Erik?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes.

Chrissy?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes!
Francine?


----------



## Kub (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope!

Anchovy?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

i don’t think so aha

tipper?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

nope

chrissy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

Nope 

Gala?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

i think so? can’t remember lol

hugh?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

Nope

Elise?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

No

Kyle?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

i think so

wolfgang?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

Nope

Freya?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 29, 2020)

Nope 

Static?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes.


Marshal?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yep!

dizzy?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

Nope

Kidd?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2020)

Yep!

Etoile ?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 1, 2020)

No.

Gigi?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

Nope!

Astrid?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

nope! 

pudge?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yep! 

Rocket?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

no

stitches?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i think so? 

filbert?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

Nope!

Chester?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2020)

No

Cousteau?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

nope

agnes?


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 2, 2020)

No

Eloise?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 2, 2020)

No

Filbert?


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 2, 2020)

No 

Greta?


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

nope

June?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

Never
Katt


----------



## tinysaiph (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope

Merry?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep. Cheri?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## ZombieKayy (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope. 

Bree?


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes 

Fawna?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Possibly? Don't remember


Static?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep

Del?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope


Chow?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope

Velma?


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope! Ozzie?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope!

Francine?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope! 

Coach?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah

Tom?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nope 

Poppy?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

yeah - shes great! 

cobb?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah, unfortunately

Muffy?


----------



## Dorkwad (Mar 5, 2020)

Yup.

Phoebe?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

yeah

mott?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

I think so (?) Either him or Bud

Bob?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes and I wish I could have him again

Kyle?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 7, 2020)

Only met him in someone's town and The Roost

Wade?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

nope

tia?


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

Yep! Permanent resident of my new leaf town 


Rowan?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope

Scoot?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

i don’t believe so ;u; 

murphy?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 7, 2020)

nope, i haven't had murphy.

eloise?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 7, 2020)

Never.

Aurora?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 7, 2020)

she's appeared in my campsite, but i never took her into my town.

opal?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Yea

Carmen?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

Yep

Rene??


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

don’t think so

julian?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nope

Mott?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

never.

dotty?


----------



## Sheanor (Mar 8, 2020)

Yea!

Jeremiah?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

nope lol

nate?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

nope.

flurry?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nope

Lopez?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

Yea

Hopper?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

nope

merengue?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

No

Julian?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nope

Julia?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

never, but her eyes remind me of a mlp character.

boomer?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah and I really like him!

Melba?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

don’t believe so

deena?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

Nope.
Leonardo?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 21, 2020)

Nope. 

Bella?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 21, 2020)

Nope

Mira?


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep!

Nan?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 22, 2020)

No

O'Hare?


----------



## Halony (Mar 22, 2020)

Nope.

Chevre?


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2020)

don’t think so

tammy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 23, 2020)

Nope

Agent S?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 24, 2020)

Nope

Sherb?


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

nope 

audie?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 24, 2020)

Nope

Hornsby?


----------



## Marte (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes, moved in last night.

Apple?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes! She moved in last night  

Raymond?


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

nope 

piper?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 25, 2020)

No

Cobb?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes...unfortunately.

Sprinkle?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 25, 2020)

No!

Ketchup?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nope

Kiki?


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 25, 2020)

I havne't!

Lily?


----------



## allainah (Mar 25, 2020)

Nope

Cranberra?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2020)

I don’t even know who that is!

Genji?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 25, 2020)

no

Sly?


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

yep! 

pekoe?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Never

Stella?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2020)

No.
Audie?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

i wish :c 

piper?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 26, 2020)

No

Rosie?


----------



## doja cat (Mar 26, 2020)

nope but i have her amiibo

Jambette?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

nope

tucker?


----------



## Halony (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope.

Drake?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yup

Del?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

don’t think so

tom?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

nope.

Dom?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Not yet

Agnes?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yep! 

bam?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

No, I wish!

Purrl?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 26, 2020)

No but she's so cute :O

Daisy?


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 26, 2020)

yup!

broffina?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

no.

alfonso?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Margie?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yup

Gayle?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

i think so? briefly maybe 

pekoe?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope 

Wendy?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

no

Drago?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Teddy?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope.

Apollo?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Zucker?


----------



## sigh (Mar 26, 2020)

yes and i love him

vivian?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

nah? 

poncho?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Megan?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

nope 

gayle?


----------



## biibii (Mar 26, 2020)

yep 

pudge


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yep!

Bertha?


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes lol,,

Marshal?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 26, 2020)

Yep

Diana?


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Stitches?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Dotty?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

nope 

zell?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope

Yuka?


----------



## sigh (Mar 27, 2020)

i think i have

moe?


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yes! he’s such a sweetheart 

maelle?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

no

Antonio?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope. Charlise?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope

Truffles?


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

i think so? 

margie?


----------



## sigh (Mar 27, 2020)

no 

flip?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope.

Apple?


----------



## sigh (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah

pekoe?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope

Molly?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes! 

Marshall?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep!

Kyle?


----------



## Goop (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't think so.

Hazel?​


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yep - she kept trying to leave my nl town lmao

poncho?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope

Octavian?


----------



## SpatialSilence (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh yeah! I remember when I was a kid playing WW and I had no idea what Octavian was supposed to be. I couldn't wrap my mind around the obvious fact that he was an octopus because he was out of water and that was crazy to me. 

Lolly?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yes! had her in my new leaf town & she was so sweet <33

daisy?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 28, 2020)

Yesss she was in my old town, I loved her <3

Kidd?


----------



## trista (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes, I didn’t really like that goat boy and continuously hit him with my net, eventually he moved and I haven’t had him since.

Willow?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

don’t think so 

samson?


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

yes 

kitty?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope

Broffina


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

nOPE

nana?


----------



## Halony (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope.

Hugh?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope!

Snake?


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope

Hippeux?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

maybe? 

drake?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope

Anchovy?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope

Tipper?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope

Victoria?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i think so

joey?


----------



## Car (Mar 28, 2020)

No but hes cute

Teddy?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope!

Molly?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes!

Bill?


----------



## ayesquiggle (Mar 28, 2020)

No, but I'd love to have a duck villager! 

Sprinkle?


----------



## sigh (Mar 28, 2020)

yes

prince?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yep! currently have him on my island 

jacques?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope

Rocco?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

Yep

Chow?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

back in ww, yeah lol

judy?


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 28, 2020)

no  but I want her.

Marcie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes, just got her on my island several days ago!
Bunnie?


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

yep! 

chief?

- - - Post Merge - - -

yep! 

chief?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 29, 2020)

Yep!

Maddie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 30, 2020)

No, but she's really cute
Daisy?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

don’t think so but she’s adorable! 

shep?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Nope.

Bea?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 30, 2020)

Nope

Pinky?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah

Cobb?


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Yeah
> 
> Cobb?



Yes! One of my first villagers to move in in NL! 

Bree!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 30, 2020)

Quite a few times- yes!

Rudy?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Never!

Tiffany?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

don’t think so 

ruby?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 30, 2020)

Nope!

Coco?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes
Ankha?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nope 

Gruff?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

nope

lucky?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep!

Astrid?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep! 

Julia?


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Mar 31, 2020)

No. Portia?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep 

Static?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Nope

Blaire?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 31, 2020)

No 

Sylvana?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nope

Merengue?


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep still have her in my second New Leaf Town though I don’t play it anymore.

Kiki?


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes! A dreamie i had in NL and i got her amiibo to have her in NH. 

Hazel?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, unfortunately

Derwin?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nope 

Admiral?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

nope

zucker?


----------



## petaI (Apr 2, 2020)

no

julian?


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 2, 2020)

No.

Scoot?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 2, 2020)

i don't think so

nana?


----------



## Darby (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes!

Bam?


----------



## rentukka (Apr 2, 2020)

nope!


Ike?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

nope! did run into him on an island tour, though 

paolo?


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 3, 2020)

No?

Pekoe?


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

nope
Octavian?


----------



## FloralParadise (Apr 3, 2020)

Nope.

Plucky?


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

Nope.
Ankha?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)

Nope 

Violet?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

nope

al?


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 3, 2020)

nope

kiki?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 3, 2020)

I have her in NH right now! :3

Pippy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

Never had her.

Robin?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 3, 2020)

nope!

deirdre


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

yes!

bertha?


----------



## Toska (Apr 3, 2020)

Never had her!

Dobie?


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2020)

Dont think so!
Erik?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)

Nope
Anabelle?


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

don’t think so

pierce?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nope 
Fauna?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 4, 2020)

yes (briefly)

blanche


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 4, 2020)

Yep! 
Tank?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 4, 2020)

nopee!

peewee


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nope 
Ruby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nope

Punchy?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 5, 2020)

yes!

pecan


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 5, 2020)

Nope.

Vesta?


----------



## Imitation (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah! She was sweet but I moved her out for Yuka

Chadder?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2020)

No.

Aurora?


----------



## sigh (Apr 5, 2020)

yeah! i have her rn actually

lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2020)

No.

Marina?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes! Both in ACNL and now in ACNH!

Chrissy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nope

Cherry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, she's on my island right now. 

Poncho?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope, but my sister had him before in her New Leaf Town

Lyman?


----------



## alv4 (Apr 7, 2020)

No

Cookie?


----------



## Shampsto (Apr 7, 2020)

No

Pippy?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 7, 2020)

nah

Brie?


----------



## Darby (Apr 7, 2020)

No

Drago?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 7, 2020)

Yee I have him rn

Phoebe?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 7, 2020)

yuh

Bianca?


----------



## Shampsto (Apr 7, 2020)

No

Lucy?


----------



## mother (Apr 7, 2020)

yes!! i have her in my new horizons town now <3 love her

rocket?


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 7, 2020)

No
Bluebear?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope 

Flurry?


----------



## sigh (Apr 7, 2020)

yup! not since new leaf though

gladys?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope!

Kitty?


----------



## RainyCat (Apr 8, 2020)

Nah.

Kyle?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

Yea

Camofrog?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 8, 2020)

I don’t believe so.

Colton?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nope

Rod?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

I think I had him once or twice, yeah.

Rodney?


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 8, 2020)

Nopers

Pietro?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

nope

zucker?


----------



## eladisland (Apr 8, 2020)

no

sherb


----------



## Melchoir (Apr 8, 2020)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Sadly, yes.

Poncho?


----------



## Alma (Apr 8, 2020)

Nope!

Gala?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nope! 

Opal?


----------



## Kindra (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes! Back in Wild World!

Rocco?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nope 

Nan?


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

i think so

dom?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

Nope.

Samson?


----------



## Imitation (Apr 9, 2020)

Nahh

Apple?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes

June?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## Revolucionaria (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes

Scoot?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

Yep!

Pashmina?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes! I have her right now and love her 

Del?


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

no

sherb


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

Nope.

Muffy?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 16, 2020)

No

Wolfgang?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 16, 2020)

Unless I had him in one of the older ones I don't think so

Shari?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 16, 2020)

Shari or Cheri? either way i don't have both

Gabi?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope

Derwin?


----------



## Skunk (Apr 16, 2020)

No  I wish.

Genji?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope

mallary?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 16, 2020)

Actually I think so

Hans?


----------



## Cauly (Apr 16, 2020)

Hans... he was in my NL town. He ruined my paths. That was an unforgivable sin. I booted him and never saw him again.  
So, yes.  

Scoot?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 16, 2020)

Yep he came in wild world I think

Kid cat?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep. 

Chrissy?


----------



## sigh (Apr 18, 2020)

i think i have

alfonso?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 18, 2020)

No

Rowan?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 18, 2020)

I believe I have!

Olaf?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

No 

Whitney?


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 18, 2020)

nope

mitzi?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 18, 2020)

Yep

Skye?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, one of my current villagers!

Sprinkle


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope

Rosie?


----------



## lxjshrss (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope. I do have her amiibo card and would like to invite her someday, though!

Jeremiah?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 18, 2020)

Yup, another of my current ones!

Bubbles?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

No 

Static?


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (Apr 18, 2020)

No, but now I want him lol!

Sprocket?


----------



## idcjazmin (Apr 18, 2020)

no
o'hare?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes!!! He's my all time favorite and I have him rn<3

Audie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope

Gruff?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Apr 18, 2020)

nope!

willow?


----------



## neverqueen (Apr 19, 2020)

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> nope!
> 
> willow?


yes!

flo?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope
Melba?


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

i think so

bettina?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope.

Kiki?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope 

Reneigh?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope

Peanut?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope

Deena?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

Nah

Felyne?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope, sadly

Pietro?


----------



## sigh (Apr 19, 2020)

yup! once in new leaf, once in new horizons

lopez?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope, met him on an island though, wish I could've convinced him to come with but I was searching for a certain someone...

Hopkins?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope!

Tom?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

Nope.

Lucky?


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

yeah 

tammy?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 19, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 20, 2020)

MY PRECIOUS JOCK- yes of course I have, love him so very much.

Kitty?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 20, 2020)

No.

Flurry?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Nope

Jambette?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nope 

Ursala?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah, she lives in my town on AC:GCN. I hate her lmao.


Ricky?


----------



## Beanz (Apr 20, 2020)

no.

Bruce?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

No

Twiggy?


----------



## chaicow (Apr 20, 2020)

No

Purrl


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 20, 2020)

No

Diva?


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

unfortunately 

tybalt?


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 21, 2020)

No

Lolly?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 21, 2020)

Yea I have her right now!

Doc?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't remember ever having him so probably no.

Lily?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2020)

nope, I've actually barely had any frog villagers...

Anchovy?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 21, 2020)

Haha yes, I've had him since 2013 and he's not allowed to leave.

Peggy?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

Never

Lucy?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 21, 2020)

She's on my NH island right now, actually, so yes.

Walt?


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

nope

gigi?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2020)

No.

Skye?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Nope

Bones?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Nope

Francine?


----------



## Jas (Apr 23, 2020)

no! 

ozzie?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2020)

No.

Limberg?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

nope

ketchup?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 23, 2020)

No... _but I wish I did._

Ribbot?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2020)

No

Rosie?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

yep! 

whitney?


----------



## Damniel (Apr 23, 2020)

yeah

walker?


----------



## succulents (Apr 23, 2020)

nope

felicity?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 23, 2020)

No

Anchovy?


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

Nope, Ruby?


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't think so!

Ankha?


----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)

yeah! moved her out a lil while ago.

tybalt?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

nope! 

henry?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

No, but he’s a cutie
Octavian?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 24, 2020)

no

Scoot?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

no

zucker?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah I do right now, and I think I did before in my first New Leaf town too! Lazies are my favorite personality and Zucker is definitely an absolute cutie, I love that lil' fella. 

Hows about Mira?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

oh dang i have her rn and have had her in nl !

gayle?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes I have her rn in NH!

Lopez?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes! Had him in NL.

Hamlet?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes.

Kabuki?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh yes yes, he was my favorite.

Sandy?


----------



## leenaby (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope!

Sprocket?


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 24, 2020)

Yep, the island favourite.

Groucho?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope

Cherry?


----------



## sigh (Apr 24, 2020)

yes

chester?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

No

Henry?


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope!

Audie?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes!
Beau?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

yes!! 

flora?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

Nope 

Wendy?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)

Nop

Stinky?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 25, 2020)

No

Maple?


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)

yes, but only in nh

cleo?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

nope

maggie?


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 26, 2020)

Nah

Phil?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 26, 2020)

No I wish tho

Pate?


----------



## Veestah (Apr 26, 2020)

No.

Genji?


----------



## sigh (Apr 26, 2020)

yes

bonbon?


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 26, 2020)

I have her amiibo but never scanned her in so.. no? She is such a cute lil bunny though

O'hare?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah

Fauna?


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

yep! 

cheri?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2020)

No.

Hans?


----------



## ujenny (Apr 27, 2020)

nope

ruby? :3


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 27, 2020)

No

Samson?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah

Bangle?


----------



## petaI (Apr 27, 2020)

nope

raymond?


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

nope

cyd?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope

Megan?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

No.

Nana?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope

Mitzi?


----------



## Daisies (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes! She’s in my new leaf town

kabuki?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope!

Beardo


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

No, but I remember seeing him in my friend's town a long time ago.

Curly?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

don’t think so 

maelle?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

Nope.

Renée?


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

Nope
Cally?


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

nope

poncho?


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes 

Antonio?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m 99% sure I had him in WW at some point
Tangy?


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes in my acnl town
Cube?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Washigirl78 (Apr 30, 2020)

No.

Bill?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

I believe I currently have him in Wild World?

Olivia?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i think so! 

muffy?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

No, but I remember meeting her in my friend's town a long time ago!

W. Link?


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 30, 2020)

No

Static?


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

yep! 

joey?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

No
Bella?


----------



## aericell (May 1, 2020)

Nope
Chops?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

No, but I have his Amiibo card for some reason.

Cherry?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Yup, back in New Leaf.

Al?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

No
Pudge?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Nope

Jambette?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Not yet, thankfully lol

Pate?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Nope

Harry?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Nope
Moe?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Nope

Rodney?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

No.

Limberg?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Nope

Rodeo?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

No.

Flurry?


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

Yup. Me and 2 other friends happened to have her at the same time

Diva?


----------



## Succulent (May 1, 2020)

No

Colton?


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Yep

Leopold?


----------



## virtualpet (May 1, 2020)

Yes, he's currently on our island! 

Bam?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Nope unless if Acpc counts
Peaches?


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Nope!

Kid Cat?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Nope
Bob?


----------



## mizzsnow (May 1, 2020)

Nope!

Bluebear?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

No
Judy?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

No
Tia?


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

yep! 

goose?


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Nope
Marshal?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

No, but I've seen him in my friend's town before.

Paula?


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

i think so, back in new leaf 

samson?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Maybe?

Biff?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

No.

Bonbon?


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

No
Rosie?


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

don’t think so 

stinky?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

No.

Curly?


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 3, 2020)

Nope

Agnes?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

No.

Dora?


----------



## Rosewater (May 3, 2020)

Nope

Drago?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

No.

Bob?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 3, 2020)

yeees, I actually had him in wild world

olivia?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Yes, I had her in City Folk.

Coco?


----------



## nordskjev (May 3, 2020)

Yes! 

Puddles?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

No 

Diva


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Yes in my NH island
Hugh?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

No.

Nan?


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

No
Prince?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

No.

Francine?


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

No, but I have her amiibo card
Chrissy?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

No.

Punchy?


----------



## samsquared (May 4, 2020)

Not yet 

Biskit?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Yes!

Bones?


----------



## samsquared (May 4, 2020)

No  

Pashmina?


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

yes
ankha?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Yep!

Static?


----------



## samsquared (May 4, 2020)

Yes!

Dora?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Yes and I still have her!

Bob?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 5, 2020)

Yep, he's the best

Hopkins?


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)

No

O'Hare?


----------



## samsquared (May 5, 2020)

Nope- but I wouldn't mind having him!

Kabuki?


----------



## duckvely (May 5, 2020)

no

Broccolo?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 5, 2020)

Nope! Marcie?


----------



## samsquared (May 5, 2020)

Yes- I have her right now?

Katt?


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 5, 2020)

Nope

Doc?


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

No

Olivia?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Yes, in City Folk.

Velma?


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)

No 
Ketchup?


----------



## samsquared (May 6, 2020)

Not yet 

Molly?


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2020)

No but my best friend has her

Merengue?


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)

No, but I own her card
Harry?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

No

Limberg?


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)

No
Peanut?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Not yet, but I have her Amiibo card.

Kiki?


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 6, 2020)

She’s my next door neighbour in NH! She always comes into my garden to read, never reads in her own garden... 

Octavian?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

Nope.

Bubbles?


----------



## samsquared (May 6, 2020)

Actually, yes, she's still in my NL town

Keaton?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

No.

Maple?


----------



## Peter (May 6, 2020)

Nope

Pietro


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Inarabitta (May 6, 2020)

No but he's cool!

Celia?


----------



## Hay (May 6, 2020)

Saw her on an island tour but no

Peggy?


----------



## marea (May 6, 2020)

Nope.

Olive?


----------



## samsquared (May 6, 2020)

Not yet, but I would love to have her

Sprinkle?


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 6, 2020)

Nope

Rudy?


----------



## Clock (May 6, 2020)

Nope
Lily?


----------



## Faux (May 6, 2020)

Yep.
Lucky?


----------



## PearlDragoness (May 6, 2020)

No.
Blaire?


----------



## Lily1402 (May 6, 2020)

No

Fauna


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2020)

no

stinky?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2020)

Nope.

Genji?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Llunavale (May 6, 2020)

Yep.

Sterling?


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

No, I wish!

Kitty?


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2020)

wouldn't mind her, but no

bubbles


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

Nope, never!

Lopez


----------



## Car (May 7, 2020)

No but i think he was on one of my mystery islands when i was kidd hunting

Sterling


----------



## Verdandi (May 7, 2020)

Yes, in New Leaf

Molly


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2020)

Yes! I had her in New Leaf now I'm trying to get her again in New Horizons.

Bob?


----------



## Llunavale (May 7, 2020)

Ye got him in my town at the mo!

Avery?


----------



## Hay (May 7, 2020)

Nah, cool name though

Chief?


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

No
Pierce?


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

nope 

hornsby?


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

Nope
Olive?


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

Nope.

Pierce?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 7, 2020)

Yes

Aurora


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

Yep

Cube?


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2020)

Nope

Sherb?


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 7, 2020)

no.. peanut? c:


----------



## petaI (May 7, 2020)

no

bob


----------



## samsquared (May 8, 2020)

Not that I can remember

Groucho?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

I have her rn!

Kiki?


----------



## Daisies (May 8, 2020)

Yes! I really want her back! (had her in wild world)


Lily?


----------



## samsquared (May 8, 2020)

Nope, but she's adorable

Tasha?


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

nope, but would have her on my island in a heartbeat

flora?


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

Yes in NH
June?


----------



## Mick (May 8, 2020)

No
Bones?


----------



## samsquared (May 8, 2020)

Nope, he's cute though

Mitzi?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 8, 2020)

Nope

Deirdre?


----------



## Kazunari (May 8, 2020)

Nope.

Bill?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Yes, In Wild World.

Kiki?


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

yes! back in wild world aha 

bubbles?


----------



## samsquared (May 9, 2020)

Yes again haha in NL!

Phoebe?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

No, but I met her in my friend's town a long time ago.

Lyman?


----------



## rubyy (May 9, 2020)

nope!

rudy?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

no, but I might.

Sydney?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

No.

Hans?


----------



## Inarabitta (May 9, 2020)

Nope

Carmen?


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

Nope.

Roscoe?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

No

Bob?


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

yep

colton?


----------



## Inarabitta (May 9, 2020)

Yep

Chow?


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

No

Peggy?


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

yeah

nana?


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

Yes, in City Folk.

Flurry?


----------



## Rosewater (May 10, 2020)

Nope

Francine?


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Nope, but I own her card
Olivia?


----------



## samsquared (May 10, 2020)

Yes!
Naomi?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 10, 2020)

Nope
Eugene?


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

No

Paula?


----------



## Kazunari (May 11, 2020)

Nope.

Yuka?


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

don’t think so 

admiral?


----------



## Rosewater (May 11, 2020)

Nope
Samson?


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 11, 2020)

No, his smile creeps me out lol

Winnie?


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

No.

Vesta?


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

no

pietro?


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

No

Olivia?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 11, 2020)

yes

Ken?


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

No

Hans?


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 11, 2020)

No

Ursala?


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

nope

gala?


----------



## Kazunari (May 11, 2020)

Nope.

Gwen?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 11, 2020)

nope

Bunnie?


----------



## Clock (May 11, 2020)

Nope
Twiggy?


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

No

Roald?


----------



## lieryl (May 12, 2020)

yes

chief?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 12, 2020)

no

Lobo?


----------



## samsquared (May 12, 2020)

Yes in NL & WW !

Olaf?


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

No

Wolfgang?


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

nope

kiki?


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

Nope
Dora?


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)

Nope

Pancetti?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2020)

Nope

Al?


----------



## samsquared (May 12, 2020)

Nope..

Cheri?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 12, 2020)

yeye I had Cheri in my new leaf town~

hrmm... Frita?


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 12, 2020)

Nope, but my sister once had her in NL

Ribbot?


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

No

Cherry


----------



## aericell (May 12, 2020)

Nope

Pietro


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

No

Bill?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 12, 2020)

Nope 

Lily?


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

Nope, but she was in pocket camp
Coco?


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 13, 2020)

Nope, but i want her

Frobert?


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

Yes
Marina?


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

yep

deirdre?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## alias (May 13, 2020)

YES AND I MISS HER. my favourite feral rat 

Dom?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 13, 2020)

yes, I have him right now <3

hrm... Dotty?


----------



## skylucario (May 13, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> yes, I have him right now <3
> 
> hrm... Dotty?


I have her right now <3

Butch?


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

No

Limberg?


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

Unfortunately.

Vladimir?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 13, 2020)

Never had him!

Shari?


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

Nope

Aurora?


----------



## samsquared (May 13, 2020)

Yes, I have her right now in ACNH!

Bluebear?


----------



## Neb (May 13, 2020)

Nope.

Sylvia?


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

think so 

bitty?


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

No

Paula?


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

Yeah.

Julian?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Nope 

Deena?


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

don’t think so

gonzo?


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

No

Hans?


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

No
Jitters?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

No

Lucy?


----------



## samsquared (May 14, 2020)

Nope

Bam?


----------



## virtualpet (May 14, 2020)

Yep, have him currently! 

Kiki?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 14, 2020)

I wish   

Olivia?


----------



## Rosewater (May 14, 2020)

YES 

Dom?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

No, because I don't have New Horizons yet.

Lyman?


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Nope
Jay?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

No

Vesta?


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

nope

chops?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 15, 2020)

no

Filbert?


----------



## Marta (May 15, 2020)

No

Carmen?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 15, 2020)

Nope seen her on a mystery island today though!

Sherb?


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Nope
Cookie?


----------



## skylucario (May 15, 2020)

yes, in new leaf!

ed?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

No

Scoot?


----------



## Dormire (May 15, 2020)

Yes

Megan?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

No

Anchovy?


----------



## Hay (May 15, 2020)

Nope!

Tangy?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 15, 2020)

Nope!

Wart Jr.


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Nope
Dizzy?


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 15, 2020)

No

Bubbles?


----------



## Hay (May 15, 2020)

Eek.. no. Haha

Diva?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

No

Rod?


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

nope!

jeremiah


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Sadly no

Camofrog?


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

I think I have his card? But no
Beau?


----------



## maple22 (May 15, 2020)

Nope, but my brother has him
Whitney?


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

yes i have her right now!!

stella


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

No

Kiki?


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

Yes! When I was cycling in New Leaf.

Bill?


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Yes, in Wild World.

Pate?


----------



## Daisies (May 16, 2020)

No

tad?


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Nope

Beardo?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 16, 2020)

Nope.

Maddie?


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Yeah I love her

Mitzi?


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

Nope
Ursala?


----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2020)

Nope, never.

Deirdre?


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

No

Anchovy?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 16, 2020)

yes

Chester?


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

No

Twiggy?


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

No

Velma?


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

nope 

bangle?


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

Nope
Chow?


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

No

Nana?


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

ye

deirdre?


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

Nope
Jacob?


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

nope but i lowkey want him bc i love all the villagers w trash houses

gayle?


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

no unfortunately ;u;

ankha?


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

No

Lyman?


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)

Yepp

Marshal?


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

yep

dobie?


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

yep! have him on my island ;w;

cole?


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Nope!

Jay?


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)

Yeah

Margie?


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

she just stole my open plot so yea i will tomorrow... /:

agnes?


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

yeah in new leaf! 

quillson?


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

In new leaf, yes!

Chester?


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

No

Kiki?


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

nope

shari?


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

No, but I met her in my friend's town.

Pate?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

don’t think so

charlise?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

never

graham?


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

nope!

kidd?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

nope

chadder?


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

no (but that villager sounds amusing omg LOL)

Butch?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

nope!
(he is he is literally made of cheese. he actually looks exactly like that emoji and it’s making me a little uncomfortable)

nana?


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

xoons said:


> nope!
> (he is he is literally made of cheese. he actually looks exactly like that emoji and it’s making me a little uncomfortable)
> 
> nana?


no~ 
(NO WAY IMMA LOOK HIM UP RN)
(edit: HES A MOUSE. MADE OF CHEESE. THE IRONY!!!!!!)
merengue?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

yep! 

fauna?


----------



## Rosewater (May 18, 2020)

Nope 

Annalisa?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

i think so

apollo?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

No
(my friend currently does though)

Limberg?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

nope 

graham?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

nope, but I saw him on a mystery island!

Ruby?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

Yes!! love her sm!! 

Winnie?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

nope 

greta?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

nope

bree?


----------



## Plainbluetees (May 18, 2020)

Bree is one of my favs on my new leaf island.

Renee?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Nope

Ankha?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

No

Pate?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

Nope! 

Annalisa?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

No

Rodeo?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

No

Lobo?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

No

Apollo?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

nope

cyd?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

Nope 

Bettina?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

No.

Olive?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

Nope 

Deli?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

No

Maple?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 19, 2020)

No

Apple?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

No
Joey?


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2020)

Unfortunately no,

Lucy?


----------



## helbels (May 19, 2020)

nope! but my sister did

alfonso?


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

No actually

Ricky?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

No
Rolf?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

yeah 

lucky?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

No

Pate?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Nope
Molly?


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

Yep!

Punchy?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Nope
Truffles?


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

Nope

Anabelle?


----------



## jimbosnedds (May 19, 2020)

No.

Raymond?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Yes
Marshal?


----------



## helbels (May 19, 2020)

yup, in new leaf! he was one of my first villagers

cyrano?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 19, 2020)

No and don’t plan to!

Chester?


----------



## LunaRover (May 19, 2020)

No but he's adorable!

Ricky?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

nopee

eloise?


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

nope!

Lopez?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

Briefly in New Leaf.

Savannah?


----------



## Perri (May 20, 2020)

I loved Savannah in New Leaf!

Jambette, my queen?


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

Yes, we STAN   

Poncho?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

don’t believe so 

billy?


----------



## mayortiffany (May 20, 2020)

Not in New Leaf and New Horizons, at least. Can't really remember who I had in Wild World and City Folk.

Have you ever had Rod?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Nope
Drift?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

No, but I remember meeting him in my friend's town.

Eunice?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

I have him on my island rn!!

Ketchup?


----------



## babyclem (May 20, 2020)

yes! i had her in new leaf

merengue?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Nope, but I have her card
Tad?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

yes! 

huck?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

No
Nan?


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 20, 2020)

Never!

Buck?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

No

Pate?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

No
Dom?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

nope 

tammi?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

No.
Gaston?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

No
Mira?


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Yep I have her rn.

Pinky?


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Yea

O'Hare?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

Yes he was my first camper in NH!

Walker?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

No
Biskit?


----------



## mayortiffany (May 20, 2020)

I've never had Biskit before.

Have you ever had Cookie?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

I don't think I ever had.

Bea?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

No

Lyman?


----------



## Sashi (May 20, 2020)

No

Limberg?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

nope 

leonardo?


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

No

Paula?


----------



## Kazunari (May 21, 2020)

Nope.

Friga?


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Nope
Rex?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Nope.

Queenie?


----------



## redlovett (May 21, 2020)

Nope.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Nope.

Barold?


----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)

No 

Goldie?


----------



## Emzy (May 21, 2020)

Yes 

Stella?


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Nope

Ed?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

Saw him on a mystery island!

Shari?


----------



## Daisies (May 21, 2020)

No

Alice?


----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)

Nope

Amelia?


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Saw her on an island, but no
Bud?


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

nops

sylvana?


----------



## Epod (May 21, 2020)

No

Camofrog?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Nope.

Diva?


----------



## allainah (May 21, 2020)

Nope

Sherb?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

𝚢𝚞𝚙

𝙺𝚎𝚗?


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Nope, but I own his card
Mott?


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

don’t think so 

tex?


----------



## samsquared (May 21, 2020)

Nope

Hamphrey?


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

No

Velma?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

nope, ran into her on an island tour, though 

cleo?


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Nope
Cobb?


----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

uhh i don't think so
canaberra?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

No

Pate?


----------



## Epod (May 22, 2020)

No

Drake?


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

No
Axel?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

nope

vivian?


----------



## Epod (May 22, 2020)

No

Aurora?


----------



## Emzy (May 22, 2020)

Yes <3

Chester?


----------



## Epod (May 22, 2020)

Nope!

Angus?


----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)

Nope 

Puddles?


----------



## Epod (May 22, 2020)

No 

Stitches?


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

Yep!

Freya?


----------



## Maiana (May 22, 2020)

no but i saw her on an nmt island recently

Velma?


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

Nope.

Lucky?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

don’t think so 

kitty?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

No

Hans?


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Nope
Croque?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Nope.

Rodney?


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)

Nope
Jambette?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Nope, thank goodness.

Velma?


----------



## Lavamaize (May 22, 2020)

No

Phoebe?


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Yea she was a starter in nh

Rudy?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

No

Lyman?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 23, 2020)

Nope

Amelia?


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

Yup, in City Folk!

Axel?


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Nope
Diana?


----------



## KatBunny (May 23, 2020)

Yep! She’s on my island right now. ^_^ Love her.

Ankha?


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Yes in NL
Rudy?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

No.

Nan?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚈𝚎𝚜

𝚁𝚘𝚍𝚎𝚘?


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2020)

sadly, yes.

diva?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

nope

Ribbot?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

yeah

hugh?


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)

Nope

Spike?


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

Nope

Chops?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

yeah :c 

annalise?


----------



## moonbox (May 23, 2020)

(lol....)

nope!

Chevre?


----------



## Misha (May 23, 2020)

Yes!!! She was one of my starters in Wild World, and I've had her in every town since. I am considering not getting her for the first time ever though, there are too many villagers I'd like and I want to give someone else a shot.

Eunice?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚗𝚘, 𝚋𝚞𝚝 𝚒𝚏 𝚒 𝚏𝚘𝚞𝚗𝚍 𝚑𝚎𝚛 𝚘𝚗 𝚊 𝚝𝚘𝚞𝚛 𝚒𝚍 𝚒𝚗𝚟𝚒𝚝𝚎 𝚑𝚎𝚛

𝙳𝚛𝚊𝚔𝚎?


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

Nope. 

Scoot?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

think so 

stella?


----------



## frogpond (May 23, 2020)

nope

mathilda?


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)

No

Clyde?


----------



## 0ni (May 23, 2020)

had to google him, didn't even know who it was (except assuming it was a horse because of the name lol)

Flora?


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)

Nope

Dotty?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Yes

Marshal?


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Nope
Leopold?


----------



## frogpond (May 23, 2020)

nah

pashmina?


----------



## seularin (May 23, 2020)

on my shared island c:


simon?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

nope 

velma?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

Yep!! In New Leaf and in New Horizons, she's my all time favorite! 

Rosie?


----------



## seularin (May 23, 2020)

yes!! nl & nh, best girl

lyman?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

Nope

Dobie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Nope.

Soleil?


----------



## frogpond (May 23, 2020)

yep, i have her right now! i love her <3

dobie? noticed someone just said that lol. katt?


----------



## Wolfie (May 24, 2020)

Nope. 

Ellie?


----------



## Lightmare (May 24, 2020)

yep, have her now on my island!

chrissy?


----------



## mayortiffany (May 24, 2020)

I've never had Chrissy.

Have you ever had Stitches?


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 24, 2020)

Nope! He's cute though.

Lucky?


----------



## Zerous (May 24, 2020)

Sadly no, I'd love to at some point though

Rodney?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Wolfie (May 24, 2020)

Nope! 

Rosie?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

believe so

mitzi?


----------



## frogpond (May 24, 2020)

nope

pompom?


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2020)

Nope

Ace?


----------



## moonbox (May 24, 2020)

I think I did in WW?

Margie?


----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)

Nope

Willow?


----------



## frogpond (May 24, 2020)

no

molly?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

believe so 

jeremiah?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

No 
Renee?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

Don't think I've had but she's cool looking

Anabelle?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

don’t believe so but i ran into her on an island tour ;;

zell?


----------



## Llunavale (May 24, 2020)

Ye, ye!

Sprocket?


----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)

No but I wish!

Daisy?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i wish :c

poppy?


----------



## succulents (May 24, 2020)

loved her!

felicity?


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

No
Tabby?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i think so 

hopper?


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

I have her card, but no
Lucy?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

yeah! 

gala?


----------



## BluebearL (May 25, 2020)

I really want her but no 

Puddles?


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

No
Dizzy?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

don’t think so 

shep?


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

No

Pinky?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 25, 2020)

No 
Bella ?


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Rosewater (May 25, 2020)

Yep in WW

Hopper?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

No, but I could see myself having him. 

Flora?


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2020)

yes I have them right now! 

coco?


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

No
Frobert?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

nope, ran into him on an island tour though

filbert?


----------



## Jackiechu (May 25, 2020)

No

Twiggy?


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

no

barold?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

nope

rocco?


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

No
Harry?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Misha (May 26, 2020)

No.

Melba?


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

No
Tipper?


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 26, 2020)

No
Nan?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Last I remember, she's in my Wild World town.

Miranda?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 26, 2020)

Nope.
Joey?


----------



## Emzy (May 26, 2020)

Yis! In new leaf 

Melba?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

yep! 

francine?


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)

Nope but I've had Chrissy

Ankha?


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

ye

paolo?


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 26, 2020)

No
Hamphrey?


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)

Nope

Snake?


----------



## Misha (May 26, 2020)

No.

Julian?


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Nope 

Aurora?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 26, 2020)

Yes, she briefly lived in my New Leaf town. 

Ava?


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 26, 2020)

She came to my camp a few days ago. I didn’t ask her to move in though so no

bangle?


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

no 

olaf?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

nope 

penelope?


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 26, 2020)

no, but shes one of the better designed mouse villagers imo!

i'm gonna be predictable and say marcel


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

yep, back in NL, he's great

amelia?


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

Nope, saw her on an island though
Wart Jr?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

nope

frank?


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

nope

anicotti?


----------



## peachmilke (May 26, 2020)

Nope! 

Bree?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

think so! 

puddles?


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

No but a friend does!!

pekoe?


----------



## Kamina (May 27, 2020)

nope

bruce?


----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)

No

Bones?


----------



## Verecund (May 27, 2020)

Had him once in CF.

Muffy?


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

Nope
Filbert?


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

only in pocket camp LMAO

queenie?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

nope :0 

Walker?


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Nope 
Bam?


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

No.

Erik?


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

don’t think so ;;

bam?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

Nope

Tiffany?


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2020)

no but my friend does !!

phoebe?


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Saw her on an island, but no
Yuka?


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

nope ;; 

daisy?


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Saw her on campsite, but no.
Benjamin?


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

noppp 

Zell?


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Saw him on an island, but no
Naomi?


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)

nope but he's super cute ;w;

eugene?


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

yeah i loved him

kyle?


----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

Nope

Bam?


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)

nope ;w; ~~RIP cuz i was a second too late to say that i have kyle on my island~~

lobo?


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Nope ╮ (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) ╭

Kid Cat?


----------



## moonbox (May 29, 2020)

yes ;w; he was so good

purrl?


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Yes c:

Olivia?


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

nope, i've had her in my campsite before though

stinky?


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Yepp

Molly?


----------



## Vextro (May 29, 2020)

Yeah I had her in new leaf 

June?


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

No
Raymond?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 30, 2020)

Nah, not interested

Ketchup?


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

No 
Curly


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

nopeeee 
Frita?


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

No.

Gabi?


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

Nope

Benjamin?


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Nope
Curt?


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

nop

louie?


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

No

Yuka?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 30, 2020)

Nope 

Weber?


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

no

based quack fitness guru scoot?


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

what, no

egg roll


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

who’s that lmao

harry?


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yes and I loved him for some reason @-@

O'Hare?


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> what, no
> 
> egg roll


(wrong thread)
no


bob


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yes!

Tom?


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope 

Sherb?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

No

Genji?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

nope

hopkins?


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

yup! i have an all rabbit town in new leaf, he's one of them. haven't checked on it in awhile though oops

paolo?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

i had him, he was funny

drago?


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

No
Peanut?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope

Dotty?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope 

Moe?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

No
Cookie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope 

Wendy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

No
Vesta?


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

probably lmao

pietro?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

nopp

Wendy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 2, 2020)

Nope 

Violet?


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

don’t think so 

graham?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

No
Gaston?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

No
Carrie?


----------



## moonbox (Jun 2, 2020)

No.

Bree?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

No, but have her card
Lionel?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

No
Filbert?


----------



## pochy (Jun 2, 2020)

yes!
roscoe?


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

yep!

genji?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes! He is adorable 

Snake?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

No
Zell?


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

No, I don't believe so. I haven't encountered very many deer at all, but I always happen to get Beau. I love that lazy idiot.

Whitney?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes she’s currently on my island  
Jacques?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes! He was my first smug that came through campsite. I actually quite disliked him because of his beard-thing haha.

Tia?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

No but I love her design!!
Rhonda?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

No
Rudy?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

No, but he's cute!

Ruby?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## buny (Jun 3, 2020)

yes

Hazel?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes.

Lolly?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

No, have her card though
Dora?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes.

Nan?


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 3, 2020)

YES. She moved into my wild world town when I was 11 and she has been my favourite ever since. I kind of only want new horizons just to have her in another instance of reality tbh

Dobie?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes, I like his chill vibe 

Rodney?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope

Cube?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes! In NL
Mira?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

nope
muffy?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

No, but I met her in my friend's town years ago!

Rosie?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope, she is cute though!

Roscoe?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

nope

marcel?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope
Puddles?


----------



## Ryogeti (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope 

Whitney?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

yes and I'm never letting her leave

Margie?


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 3, 2020)

No, and not planning on it!

Plucky?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope

peaches?


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 3, 2020)

nope,

Eunice


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 3, 2020)

Yep.

Audie?


----------



## absol (Jun 3, 2020)

yes

Goldie?


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 3, 2020)

No, but almost did once.

Walker?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 3, 2020)

No,

Annabelle?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

nope

freya?


----------



## absol (Jun 3, 2020)

No

Dom?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

yep

mitzi?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope 

Kyle?


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 3, 2020)

Found him on a mystery island, didn't want him

Raymond?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

yep

eugene?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

Had him for a short time in my old New Leaf town. 

Aurora?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope!

Alice?


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2020)

No, but I had her (Aurora) in the campsite once.

Boris?


----------



## Blink. (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah, was cycled out though

Coco?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

No
Dotty?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

No.

Rizzo?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope!
Rodeo?


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

think so, back in new leaf aha 

maggie?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

No, but I wish, I love her  

Hopkins?


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 4, 2020)

Nope but he would be a good replacement if I lose my current lazy villager bc he goes well with my town's theme

Tasha?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, I love her stormy night wallpaper!

Dobie?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

No.
Miranda?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Nope.

Big Top?


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Nope
Kid cat?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes! I think...

Stinky?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

Nope, came across him on islands but have too many lazies so didn't invite him 

Octavian?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Actually I don't think so

Barold?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

No, thank goodness.

Bill?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

No, but he's cute.

Colton?


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

No, but I own his card
Ed?


----------



## buny (Jun 4, 2020)

no

Genji?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, got his photo before I let him go 

Bunnie?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes!
Daisy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

No, but saw her in a campsite.
Cyd?


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> No, but saw her in a campsite.
> Cyd?


No but he seems cute!
Renee!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 5, 2020)

Nope!

Reneigh?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

no
melba?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Nope!

Derwin?


----------



## Alessio (Jun 6, 2020)

No

Peanut?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 6, 2020)

ooo yis yis

Poppy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

No 
Sally?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

don’t think so 

grizzly?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

No

Ketchup?


----------



## buny (Jun 6, 2020)

yes

Marina?


----------



## seeds (Jun 6, 2020)

yes !!
bones?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

Yeah and he's never leaving!

Molly?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

yup I invited her from the campsite recently!
Rosie?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 6, 2020)

No, but was debating between her and Tangy for my peppy villager!

Raymond?


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes
Poppy?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

No but i rly rly love her  
Apollo?


----------



## sigh (Jun 6, 2020)

yup !

tybalt? my boy


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Nope
Chevre?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

No

Kid Cat?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

yes! had him in new leaf at some point and now he’s on my island ^^ 

cashmere?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## buny (Jun 8, 2020)

no!

punchy?


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yeah, back in new leaf aha 

tucker?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

No.

Nan?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Nope

Rudy?


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yep! 

knox?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

No
Sterling?


----------



## Opal (Jun 11, 2020)

Nope

Bonbon?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

No

Limberg?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

nope 

quillson?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

nope, ive been told i look like him before tho lmao, guess that explains things

mitzi?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

No, Bunnie?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, currently lives in my GC town 

Vesta?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

No, but I feel like I did due to HHD.

Pate?


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

yup, had her in nh

filly?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

No
Big Top?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

No

Anchovy?


----------



## Misha (Jun 12, 2020)

No

Leopold?


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

nope ;; 

piper?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

No, but have her card
Charlise?


----------



## Misha (Jun 12, 2020)

No

Antonio?


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

nope 

hopper?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

nope
Phoebe?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep! 

Mira?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

nope ;;

freckles?


----------



## Misha (Jun 13, 2020)

No

Gabi?


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

No 
Bonbon?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

No

Limberg?


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

No
Lucky?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

i did in my new leaf cycling town but that’s it, i think ;u;


paolo?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

No
Rhonda?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 14, 2020)

No
Pekoe?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

yes! 

teddy?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

No.

W. Link?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 15, 2020)

YES <3 I want him in NH!

Quetzal? (another one that I want back!)


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 15, 2020)

no.
julia?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

No.

Deena?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 15, 2020)

nope

tex?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 15, 2020)

Nope!

Cube?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 15, 2020)

No
Olivia?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

no

blanche?


----------



## Aisland (Jun 15, 2020)

No

Lily?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

nope

drago?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

No
Hazel?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 15, 2020)

No.

Cube?


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

yeah!

clay?


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

No
Bea?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

No
Katt?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 16, 2020)

No

Tangy?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Hans?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Vivian?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

No

Al?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 16, 2020)

No

Pompom?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Yup

Dotty?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Erik?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes.

Cube?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes <3 

Biff?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Cece?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

nope

rudy?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 16, 2020)

No

Scoot?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 16, 2020)

I have vague memories of seeing him in Gamecube. I think he was from a second memory card I didn't play as much.

Jay?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Snake?


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

No
Peanut?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

YES and I love him and miss him

Ughh ninja'd, yea

Mallary?


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

No
Molly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

yep

opal?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

no,

stinky?


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

i might have but i can’t remember lmao

candi?


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

No
Piper?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes

Avery?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 17, 2020)

No

Ankha?


----------



## pochy (Jun 17, 2020)

no..
croque?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

No.

Alfonso?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

yep

Amelia?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes!

Mint?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jun 17, 2020)

No

Willow?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 17, 2020)

Nope
Friga?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes

Dom?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 17, 2020)

Nope
Chevre?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

no

Hopkins?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 17, 2020)

YESSSS
Bunnie


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 17, 2020)

No, but I wish!

Cobb?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 17, 2020)

Nnnope
Raymond?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 17, 2020)

no

Deena?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

nope

anicotti?


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

No
Dora?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes!

Velma?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

nope

freya?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 17, 2020)

Yyyep 
Ken?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

No.

Miranda?


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes in my second island
Clay?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

nope

paolo?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

No
Victoria?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Nah
Meow? (I wishhhhhh)


----------



## LaFra (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope 
Sherb?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope
Chevre?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope
Peanut?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Nopee
Canberra?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

i think so back in new leaf ;; 

henry?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

No
Dotty?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jun 18, 2020)

No
Raddle?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 18, 2020)

nope
carmen?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

no

scoot?


----------



## Tileve (Jun 18, 2020)

yes

Kiki?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes!

Lyman?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

No
Puddles?


----------



## shion (Jun 19, 2020)

nope

kabuki?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 19, 2020)

no
cherry?


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

No
Scoot?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

No
Kidd?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

No
Merry?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

No.

Paula?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

no

peewee?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

In City Folk, yes.

Roald?


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

probably lmao

weber?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

No
Maelle?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

no

kabuki


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

no

benedict


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

don’t think so ;; 

boris?


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 21, 2020)

No

Klaus?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

Never had him. 

June?


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

i wish

cousteau?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, he was in my City Folk town for a while. 

Tabby?


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

yeah! 

pierce?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

No, but I have his card
Jacques?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

i think so ;; 

angus?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

No
Bones?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

nope

Rosie?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

i think so ;;

spike?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes

Cube?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

yep

Sprinkle?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

yes! 

vic?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't recall ever having him.

Cally?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)

nope

poncho?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

don’t think so ;; 

clyde?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

No
Marcel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

Had him for a while in my old New Leaf town. 

Kiki?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

yes! 

kitty?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

No
Purrl?


----------



## Misha (Jun 23, 2020)

No.

Leopold?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

nope ;u;

tex?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

nope

mott?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 25, 2020)

No
Moe?


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

yes! 

poppy?


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

No
Tangy?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

yep

fang?


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

I have his card. But no
Pudge?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 26, 2020)

Nope. Don't think I've ever known anyone have him either

Raddle?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

no, but he's pretty cool

elvis?


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

No
Ike?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

i've always considered getting him, but i usually have other villagers ahead of him, so no, not yet

drake?


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

i don’t think so ;; 

caroline?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Nope. Kabuki?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

No.

Curly?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't think so.

Dobie?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Nah,, Tia?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes

Cube?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Nooope
Kid cat?


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

yep! currently have him on my island ;u; 

tabby?


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

No
Cally?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

I think in nl
Flora?


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes in NH
Bertha?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Nope! 
Julia?


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

yeah! she moved away from my island a few days ago aha

kiki?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Same,,
Nope
Twiggy?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Maybe?

Monique?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

No-
Bones?


----------



## Babo (Jun 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No-
> Bones?


No
Cupcake?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Uh no

Cashmere?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Ew no ugly!
Diana?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Yep!

Diva?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Nooope,, only her card.
Cyd?


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

nope ;u;

kody?


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

No
Marcel?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

yep

eunice?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> yep
> 
> eunice?


OMGOSH YES!

Frita?


----------



## moonlightxo (Jun 27, 2020)

No

Stella?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

nope

rudy?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes! He was actually on my island but he moved out a few weeks ago

Puck?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

loved puck while he was on my island, he was too similar to punchy to keep though 

cube?


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

i believe i had him in wild world at some point aha

frank?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

No
Goldie?


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

yep! 

hazel?


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 29, 2020)

No
Tucker?


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

No
Judy?


----------



## milktae (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes
Sprinkle?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

no
erik?


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 30, 2020)

yes
joey?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes, he was in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Puddles?


----------



## milktae (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes, she was in my nl town

Apollo?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 30, 2020)

Sadly no :c

Sterling!


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

No
Chester?


----------



## moonbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

No

Kiki?


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

yes! 

piper?


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes
Clay?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 30, 2020)

Nope. Rasher?


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jun 30, 2020)

No 

Weber?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

No
Cashmere?


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

nope thankfully lol

boyd?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

No
Fang?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 3, 2020)

Nuh-uh.

Jauques?


----------



## Tileve (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes!

Skye?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

I had her for a few minutes on a second cartridge before the 3DS stopped being able to read it (cartridge was broken I guess). Never had her for more than that. 

Cube?


----------



## Tileve (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes back on gamecube, I want him again

Paolo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, I had him in Gamecube for a while. 

Flora?


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

i think so! 

cube?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes
Iggly?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

No, but I have her card
Ed?


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

i think so ;u;

alice?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

No.

Gabi?


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

I don’t think I have

stitches?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, he was in my City Folk town. 

Lobo?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 4, 2020)

Nope

Nana?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep!

Wolfgang?


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

yep! 

timbra?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

No
Willow?


----------



## Tileve (Jul 4, 2020)

I will say yes since she's in New Leaf, but she just moved in now that I don't play anymore, so I don't really know her??

Zucker?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes had him in New Leaf

Margie?


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

Yea she was one of my first 5 in nh 

Lucky?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

yeah! 

rocket?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes she was in my new leaf town once too.

Flurry?


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't believe I've ever had her, no!

Have you ever had Rocco?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 5, 2020)

No 
 Have you had Rooney?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

i don’t think so ;u; 

peck?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 5, 2020)

Nope

Caroline?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

I have her card, but no
Yuka?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

yeah! 

pippy?


----------



## Tileve (Jul 5, 2020)

No

Coco?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jul 5, 2020)

Yessss <3
Snake?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

yeah!

poncho?


----------



## Tileve (Jul 5, 2020)

No!

Mira?


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

nope

raymond?


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes
Curly?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 5, 2020)

No
Pancetti?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

No.

Dora?


----------



## Sidney (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes!!

Deirdre ?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes
Cheri?


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

yeah! 

kyle?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes
Mitzi?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

No.

Snake?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

No
Hans?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes, he was in my New Leaf town. 

Monty?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep
Reneigh?


----------



## sleepless (Jul 6, 2020)

nope

willow?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yeah! 

simon?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nope
Lobo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, he was in my old City Folk town. 

Patty?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yeah! 

joey?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 7, 2020)

nah

Robin?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

No
Kiki?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes
Pecan?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yeah!

rex?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 7, 2020)

no

elvis?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 7, 2020)

no

roald?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yeah! lil pudgy man 

stitches?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 7, 2020)

nope

rodney?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nope
Fang?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yeah! 

cherry?


----------



## sleepless (Jul 7, 2020)

yes!

chadder?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 7, 2020)

No, but he is one of my dreamies

Greta?


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

i think so? not entirely sure lol

broffina?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

No
Anchovy?


----------



## Tileve (Jul 8, 2020)

No

Pippy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

I think I had her in NL.

Pierce?


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

No
June?


----------



## aloherna (Jul 8, 2020)

Nope 
Hopkins?


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

nope ;u;

klaus?


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

No
Claude?


----------



## Gunner (Jul 9, 2020)

No

Merry?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 9, 2020)

no

Sterling?


----------



## deleted (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes

Eunice?


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

i believe so? 

becky?


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

No
Plucky?


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 10, 2020)

No 

Butch?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 10, 2020)

Nope

Flora?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Nope

Audie?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2020)

nope
Freya?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 10, 2020)

nope

Graham?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 10, 2020)

No, and thank goodness

Diva?


----------



## Chinchillin' (Jul 11, 2020)

no

limberg?


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

don’t think so

toby?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

No T-T

deli (I hope not)


----------



## Chinchillin' (Jul 11, 2020)

nope

barold?


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

no but he’s my birthday twin so i suppose i should have him at some point,,, 

rizzo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

No
Bea?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 11, 2020)

No,

Eunice?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

No

Amelia?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nope.

Claude?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Noo

Lolly?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 11, 2020)

No.

Annalise?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

No

Dotty?


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes!

Pippy?


----------



## milktae (Jul 11, 2020)

No

sherb?


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

No, I let him go and I regret it :c

Leopold?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 11, 2020)

Nope

Stella?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 11, 2020)

No.

Lopez?


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

yeah! 

freckles?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 12, 2020)

Yup!

Doc?


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

No
Hopper?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 12, 2020)

No, but ZackScottGames, a YouTuber that I have followedhad him twice, once in New Leaf, and the other in New Horizons.

Quillson?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 12, 2020)

Nope.

Vesta?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

don’t think so but maybe ;; 

rod?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 12, 2020)

Saw him on an island, but didn’t take him so no.

Hippeux?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 13, 2020)

Nope

Winnie?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 13, 2020)

No, I haven’t.

Inkwell?


----------



## Da Momma (Jul 13, 2020)

No.

Olaf


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes. He moved in today on my ACNH island.

Diva?


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

yeah! 

gruff?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

nope ;-; 

gladys?


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

No
Bill?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 14, 2020)

Yep, in New Leaf

Willow?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 14, 2020)

Nope

Jitters?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 14, 2020)

No, and I don’t like him.

Hamphrey?


----------



## Larsi (Jul 14, 2020)

No never had. (I know most names but can't even remember who this is haha).

Whitney


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

yeah! 

wart jr?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, he lives in my New Leaf town Fireleaf. 

Robin?


----------



## milktae (Jul 15, 2020)

nope

tipper?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I had her in my old New Leaf town. 

Nibbles?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

No
Peanut?


----------



## Larsi (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes in my New Leaf village!  One of the favorites then. 

Goose


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 15, 2020)

No, but he was a starter for I believe many ACNH players, including the YouTuber MandJTV.

Murphy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

No but he's cute.

Flo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

No
Clyde?


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

yeahh

greta?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 16, 2020)

I wish 

Zucker?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 16, 2020)

No, but I would consider it.

Avery?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Yep, in NL 

Tammy?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

No
Gloria?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 17, 2020)

No, but I know of several people who’ve had her, such as ZackScottGames’s wife, Ashley, and AbdallahSmash026 in New Leaf and Habitat Matt in New Horizons.

Marty?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

No, I actually forgot he existed. 

Kyle?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 17, 2020)

No
Lobo?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 17, 2020)

Saw him on an island but didn’t take him, so no.

Simon?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

No.... 

Mitzi?


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

yeah! 

deirdre?


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

No
Reneigh?


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes!

Kid Cat?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

No, but I want him! 

Stitches?


----------



## v a p o r w a v e (Jul 18, 2020)

No, unfortunately..

Tia?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

no
mint?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 18, 2020)

No.

Rocket?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

No

Lolly?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

no ;-;
Biskit?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

No, but I had the chance #regret 

Sylvia?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

No
chops?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes, but I wanted him to leave.

Sheldon?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

No, for a moment I read it as Shelgon and I thought this was a pokemon thread lol 

Filbert?


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

yeah! 

boomer?


----------



## Vanida (Jul 19, 2020)

No

Al?


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

No
Hugh?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No, butI want him so bad .-. 

Admiral?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 19, 2020)

No
Purrl?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 19, 2020)

No.

Tex?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No

Dotty?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, I like when her eyes turn red
Julian?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No, I've thought about it

Gayle?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

no
Beardo?


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 19, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 19, 2020)

nope, 

raddle?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 19, 2020)

No.

Cranston?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No

Gonzo?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

No
Daisy?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 19, 2020)

No.

Alice?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

No

Katt?


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2020)

yeah!

hamphrey?


----------



## LoserMom (Jul 20, 2020)

No

Olive?


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

No
Flora?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 20, 2020)

No
Peaches?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 20, 2020)

No.

Rocco?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 20, 2020)

Nope.

Kid Cat?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, he lives in my New Leaf town. 

Nate?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 20, 2020)

No, but I like his design.

Twiggy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, she was in my City Folk town for a short time. 

Cesar?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 20, 2020)

Nope.

Bones?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

Pretty sure.

Molly?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 20, 2020)

No.

Wolfgang?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, he was in my old City Folk town and again in one of my New Leaf towns. 

Cube?


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

yeah! 

cobb?


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

No
Bob?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

Yup!

Julian?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

No, but I have his Amiibo card.

Pate?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 21, 2020)

I think so.

Elvis?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 21, 2020)

Nope

Pietro?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

No
Phoebe?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 21, 2020)

No.

Charlise?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 21, 2020)

No

Ketchup?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 21, 2020)

No, but I kinda wanna have her.

Roscoe?


----------



## Toska (Jul 21, 2020)

Nope, but is somebody I'd love to have move in 

Kyle?


----------



## lilyplaysacnh (Jul 21, 2020)

no

graham?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

No
Mitzi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, she was in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Lily?


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2020)

yeah! 

francine?


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 22, 2020)

yes! she’s in my city folk town i think

biff?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, against my will. He lived in my old New Leaf town for years and wouldn't leave. I never forgave him for that. 

Midge?


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

No
Pate?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 23, 2020)

No, I don't think so. But I have a feeling I might've..

umm, Beau?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 23, 2020)

No but he was in ZackScottGames’s New Leaf town.

Ganon?


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

nope ;;

annalise?


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes
Bertha?


----------



## Misha (Jul 24, 2020)

No.

Leopold?


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2020)

Nope.

Dora?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 24, 2020)

No, but I love her.

Nan?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

no
cookie?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 25, 2020)

Nope
Chevre?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 25, 2020)

nope !! 

shep??


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

yep ;u; 

chow?


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

No
Barold?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 25, 2020)

No.

Frank?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 25, 2020)

No.


Joey?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 25, 2020)

I remember having him in Gamecube. 

Lobo?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes!
Lucky?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 25, 2020)

No.

Weber?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

No
Stu?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

He's pretty cool but no, I have not.

Mac?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes! He was my starter villager in new horizons c:

Bianca?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 27, 2020)

Nope

Dotty?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes! One of my new leaf villagers c:

Ketchup?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

No
Bella?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

No

Kiki?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

No
Rosie?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

I wish 

Marshal?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Nope (saw him in a hunt tho)

Lucky?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2020)

In one of the older games I did

Biff?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

No, but if I'd invite him if I had a chance!

Cally?


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

I've had her in NL, yes!

Mira?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 27, 2020)

No 

Bea


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2020)

Way back in the GC version I did lol

Claude?


----------



## naelyn (Jul 27, 2020)

No.

Papi?


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes!

Monique?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 27, 2020)

No.

Marcel?


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

No 
Bea?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

No
Goldie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes, in my New Leaf town. Sadly her house was in a bad location so she had to leave. 

Apollo?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope, but I'd love to!!

Judy?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

No

Kiki?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 28, 2020)

No

Amelia?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

No

Sherb?


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

No, but I'd love to try him out sometime.

Roscoe?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope

Shari?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 28, 2020)

No, but she's my favorite monkey.

Lobo?


----------



## Misha (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes! He's a good wolf <3

Leopold?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope.

Inkwell?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 28, 2020)

No, but I like him a lot (I wish he came back. Maybe in a future update he will.)

Sally?


----------



## Minimasher (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes

Elmer?


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope.

Cranston?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope.

Dom?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope

Caroline?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

nope

puck?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope.

Genji?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2020)

Nope 

Beau?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yep!

Klaus?


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

Nope!

Claude?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

No 

Moe?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

No
Chops?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Nope

Molly?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 29, 2020)

No

Zell?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

No

Rosie?


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

yeah! 

violet?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

No :c

Antonio?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

No
Bill?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

No

Megan?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 29, 2020)

No, but I think she’s sweet.

Boyd?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 29, 2020)

No but he seems cool.

Hugh?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Nope

June?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Nope
Katt?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

No

Eugene?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 29, 2020)

No, but he’ll be on my final island.

Hippeux?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

No

Chadder?


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

yeah! back in new leaf aha 

pietro?


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

No
Vesta?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 30, 2020)

No, but she seems to be a favorite among the fans.

Ava?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope.

Becky?


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope, City Folk on like 4 different towns

Stitches? ^^ personally think he's a cutie


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 30, 2020)

Uh-huh! I had him in New leaf  He's so cute

Gayle?


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes! I wasn't a big fan, though...

Phoebe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, I had her for a short time in my old New Leaf town.

Flora?


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

hhng i think so? not sure, though lmao

big top?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

No
Dizzy?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, I get him a lot.

Cheri?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

No
Kid cat?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Nope
Friga?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, she was in my old City Folk town. 

Henry?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nope.

Coco?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, twice!

Vladimir?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nope.

Maddie?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nah

Lolly?


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2020)

yeah! 

walt?


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

No
Rex?


----------



## nordskjev (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes!

Punchy?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

Nope
*cough*



Spoiler









Chevre?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, she was in my City Folk town for a short time. 

Amelia?


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2020)

Yep, in my NL town!

Sterling?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah in New Leaf I had him! Took me a while to move him out as he was a void move in that I did not like!

Whitney?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

No.

Lobo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, he lived in my City Folk town for a while (I notice my City Folk town is becoming a theme with my posts here).

Poncho?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

No
Kody?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 2, 2020)

I think so 

Biskit?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes, I had him on gamecube!!
Olivia?


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2020)

Nope!

Snooty?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Nope!

Erik?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 2, 2020)

No, but he’s my favorite deer.

Tasha?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

No
Tom?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Nope.

Wolfgang?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, he was in my old City Folk town and again in my New Leaf town. 

Curly?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 3, 2020)

No but I may get him on New Leaf on my all pig town (I have an all cub and al pig acnl town), never had him on New Horizons either.


Bluebear? (I obviously had to ask)


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

yeah! 

olive?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

No
Spike?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 3, 2020)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes
Tangy?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Nope, but I do have her amiibo!

Cesar?


----------



## PugLovex (Aug 3, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Nope, but I do have her amiibo!
> 
> Cesar?


i’ve had him in past games! but not in my nh town lol

drift?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 3, 2020)

nope

Coco?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

No 
Muffy?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Nope.

Gala?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

No
Bob?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

I wish.
Biff?


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

i don’t believe so 

monty?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

No
Katt?


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes.

Bunnie?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes!
Chief?


----------



## Jackiechu (Aug 4, 2020)

No, but I got him in my campsite a few weeks ago. He's also my brothers favorite.

Cranston?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

No
Punchy?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

In my WW town, yes!

Kiki?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

No
Peanut?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 5, 2020)

No.

Gaston?


----------



## berk23 (Aug 5, 2020)

No

Nibbles?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup!

Marcel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, he was in my New Leaf town for a short time.

Egbert?


----------



## Forthefunofit (Aug 5, 2020)

No
Lily?


----------



## Irish9474 (Aug 5, 2020)

nope
Zell?


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2020)

yeah! 

becky?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

No
Sydney?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 6, 2020)

No, though she’s my second favorite koala.

Bud?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, he's actually the reason I joined this site because I wanted to find him a home when he was leaving my town. 

Leonardo?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope
Peewee?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope

Cobb?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah

Hans?


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope.

Big Top?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmm, I'm not sure. I don't think so.

Biskit?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

No
Bones?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 6, 2020)

He's in my long-abandoned CF town.

Walker?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

no
filbert?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep! He's in my "dreamie" lineup for ACNH, actually!

Pecan?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

No
Marshal?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes

Tangy?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Nope, but I have her amiibo card!

Brocollo?


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep,
Curlos?


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

probably lmao 

carrie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2020)

I had her in one of my Gamecube towns. Probably not for long but I have memories of talking to her. 

Puddles?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't think so no.

Bruce?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

I think so breifly, in NL

Tammi?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

no
pekoe?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

No
Maple?


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 8, 2020)

No
Nan?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes!!

Chevre?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

Nope

Bella?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, I had her for a short time in New Leaf. 

Tipper?


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

Nope, but I have her amiibo 

Naomi?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 8, 2020)

Nope.

Marcel?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

yep

rodney?


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

Nope.

Annalisa?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope
Bella?


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

yeah! 

claude?


----------



## Jackiechu (Aug 10, 2020)

Nah

Flo?


----------



## Catharina (Aug 10, 2020)

Nope

Chevre?


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

nope

Antonio?


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Nope
Amelia?


----------



## mib.iggy (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep!

Ankha?


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

yeah! 

vic?


----------



## Toska (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah, in NL.

Coach?


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

No
Angus?


----------



## mib.iggy (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep!

Poppy?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2020)

no

puck?


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

i don’t think so ;;

rowan?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

No
Curly?


----------



## Jackiechu (Aug 19, 2020)

no

Chops?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Nope.

Bianca?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope

Sprinkle?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

No.

Boots?


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

don’t think so ;;

lily?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 20, 2020)

nope !
eunice?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

No
Puck?


----------



## Toska (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope.

Roald?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope.

Broccolo?


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

yeah ;;

goose?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

No 
Nate?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes, he lives in my New Leaf town. 

Cherry?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 21, 2020)

Nope.

Octavian?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes 
Marina?


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

yeah! 

sally?


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 22, 2020)

yes ! 
zucker ?


----------



## Alcremie (Aug 22, 2020)

yes, I have in in New Horizons!

Zell?


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep! Had him in NH.

Peanut?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes, I had her in City Folk.

Axel?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 23, 2020)

No.

Peanut?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Yep!

Dizzy?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes
Alfonso?


----------



## Toska (Aug 23, 2020)

Not yet!

Frobert?


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

yeah! 

tasha?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

No
Sly?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 24, 2020)

Nope

Static?


----------



## Toska (Aug 24, 2020)

Nope, although I'd like to 

Camofrog?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 24, 2020)

yep

marcel?


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

don’t think so ;; 

mott?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

No
Nate?


----------



## Toska (Aug 25, 2020)

Nope.

Cranston?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 25, 2020)

Nope.

Roscoe?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes. (He’s one of my dream villagers, by the way).

Curlos?


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

yeah ;;

tank?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

I have his card
Dora?


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)

Nope.

Eugene?


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

No
Cranston?


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah, my first lazy in NH.

Winnie?


----------



## Easter (Aug 27, 2020)

no but the star on her forehead is cute
astrid?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep!

Beardo?


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

i think so 

kabuki?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 27, 2020)

no but i want him so bad （；へ：） 

genji?


----------



## samsquared (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes! in WW

Eloise?


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

No, but she looks super cute!

Snake?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 27, 2020)

Nope!

Cousteau?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 27, 2020)

I had him in City Folk. 

Benedict?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep!

Biskit?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 27, 2020)

nope !

teddy ?


----------



## samsquared (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes i have him right now  

Friga?


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Nope!

Molly?


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

yes!! 

diva?


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes, she just moved in yesterday. 

Fauna?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

no but shes so cute ><

fuschia?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes
Curt?


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

Nope.

Hamlet?


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

i think so ;v; 

robin?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 28, 2020)

Probably? I think she was in an alt town I had on the GC game on one of my memory cards.

Harry?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 28, 2020)

Nope.

Admiral?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2020)

I may have had him in the OG animal crossing but idk, I've had many villagers come and go in over 12 years of playing.

how about Ace?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

omg no but they look so cute ╰(*´︶`*)╯

zucker?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I wish

Marina?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 28, 2020)

Nope.

Renée? She was cool.


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 29, 2020)

no but she did look cool !

tia ?


----------



## Jackiechu (Aug 29, 2020)

sadly no, she is so adorable

Megan?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

No
Judy?


----------



## Toska (Aug 29, 2020)

No, came across her on an island once, though. 

Marcel?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 29, 2020)

nope ><

kid cat?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t think so?
I wish though.

Barold?


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 29, 2020)

i wish

punchy?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes; I've still got him. He's not bad.

Gaston? He was amazing.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes, in my original GC town actually!

Willow?


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Nope! But I have her amiibo card.

Lily?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes! In NL

Vesta?


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

probably but i can’t remember 

kody?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

No
Midge?


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Yep! In NL.

Doc?


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

No
Bob?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2020)

I don’t think I’ve ever had Bob.

Hopper?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes, I have him right now in NH =^.^=

Velma?


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope! Have her amiibo though. 

Vesta?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope.

Clyde?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 31, 2020)

nope

Mira?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

yeah! 

cleo?


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

No
Nate?


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

Nope.

Deirdre?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

Nope.

Stinky?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

NOPE. Never plan on it, either.

Twiggy?


----------



## Marines (Sep 1, 2020)

Nope.

Merengue?


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

yeah! 

marshal?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes, he randomly moved into my New Leaf town. 

Lionel?


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

No
Leopold?


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

nope ;;

piper?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes
Vesta?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope!

Vivian?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes! I still have her :>

Axel?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope.

Rowan?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m gonna day yes, though technically he lived on my island in the GameCube game.

Melba?


----------



## samsquared (Sep 3, 2020)

,,, oof i think i have but very briefly in WW... I don't remember much about her 

Chadder?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope! But I have his amiibo card!

Marina?


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 3, 2020)

I have her in NH and I thiiiiiink I have her in NL... it's been a while

Derwin?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 4, 2020)

Yup. He was a void villager I’d picked up by accident.

Cousteau?


----------



## Jackiechu (Sep 4, 2020)

no

Chrissy?


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2020)

yeah! 

curt?


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

No
Joey?


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2020)

Nope!

Maelle?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

Nope

Alice?


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 4, 2020)

I have her on NL 

Bubbles?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 4, 2020)

Nope!

Boots?


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2020)

nope ;w;

tasha?


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

No
Caroline?


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Not yet!

Rolf?


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

No
Knox?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 6, 2020)

No, but I have his amiibo card.

Friga?


----------



## diosita (Sep 6, 2020)

i have not!

snake??


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 6, 2020)

Nope!

Anabelle?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't believe so!

Eugine?


----------



## milktae (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes!

lolly?


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2020)

yes! she’s best girl

hans?


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

No
Mira?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2020)

No but he's cute.

Pinky?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 7, 2020)

Nope.

Zell?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 7, 2020)

Nope, but I dig his style.
Vesta?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes, she was in my old New Leaf town for a long time. 

Flip?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 8, 2020)

I have not!

Daisy?


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2020)

yeah! 

klaus?


----------



## jordankozma (Sep 8, 2020)

no

bob?


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes
Yuka?


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Nope, not yet. 

Tutu?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Nope!

Eugene?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

No.

Bill?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 8, 2020)

On WW, yes! I only know that because somehow I got his photo

Lucky?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 8, 2020)

Nope, but I would take him in if I ever came across him in the campsite/on a Nook Mile island. 

Doc?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2020)

I had him for a short time in New Leaf. 

Hugh?


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

yeah! back in wild world, i think aha 

tangy?


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes
Pate?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope!

Ketchup?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope!

Tammy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope!

Poppy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

In CF yes!

Ricky?


----------



## Jackiechu (Sep 9, 2020)

haha, page 420... Oh! No I haven't had him.

Gruff?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

No, not yet!

Fang?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2020)

I have vague memories of having him in Gamecube. 

Peanut?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 9, 2020)

No, but I have her Amiibo card.

Tangy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, in new leaf!

Ribbot?


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

Dont believe so, no.

Lily?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes!

Colton?


----------



## Dork (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope!

felicity?


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes! I adored her in my very first NL town.

Renee?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope!

Frita?


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope

raddle?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

i don’t think so ;v; 

octavian?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes, I used to have him in NH.

Cherry?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Nana?


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

No
Flora?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Fang?


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

nope

Gayle?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Pekoe?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes! 

Vesta?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Willow?


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

nope!

kyle?


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Zell?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 11, 2020)

samsquared said:


> Nope!
> 
> Zell?


No but looks amazing.

Wolf Link?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope but I wish I did!

Gladys


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

No... i actually forgot who that was

Cobb?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope!

Sven? Because why not


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope o:

Daisy?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2020)

Actually no!

Filbert?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope

Chadder?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep! Was my forced camper in NH

Erik?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Nope! Totally wish I did though. 

Bruce?


----------



## Xeleron (Sep 12, 2020)

No, I haven't

Frank?


----------



## StarFragment (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope!

Marina?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope, not yet!

Carmen?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope!

Merengue?


----------



## Xeleron (Sep 12, 2020)

No, but I would like to have her some day! 

Shep?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 12, 2020)

I wish I did!

Deena


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope!

Cranston?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

No

Poppy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 12, 2020)

On my second island currently!

Drago?


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2020)

yeah! 

benjamin?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope (Wrong answer=yes because I was sleepy that time so I accidentally type yes UnU) 

Molly?


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes
Eugene?


----------



## Toska (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope!

Kyle?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope! 

Marshall?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 12, 2020)

No,  he is a bit overrated.

Lucy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope!

Dizzy?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2020)

No

Dora?


----------



## amemome (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope! Buzz?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope! 

Raymond?


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Nope! Don't plan to, either!

Octavian?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Nope!

Stitches?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Nope but I had him 5 months ago 

Chrissy?


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Nope
Marshal?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

No 

Molly?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

For a bit but gave her to a friend!

Ruby?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 13, 2020)

No, but she is excellent.

Big Top?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 13, 2020)

No, but he's amazing and I want him lol.

Sherb? (or, if this isn't for NH... Flip?)


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 13, 2020)

Sherb, yes for like a week.

Cranston?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Yep! But sent him off to a loving home o:

Ankha?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 13, 2020)

No. Really want her though.

Gala?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2020)

Had her for a short time in New Leaf. 

Tucker?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 13, 2020)

My friend has him in nh... not me tho lol

Curlos?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Nope never had him

Tangy?


----------



## BeetleBreakfast (Sep 13, 2020)

No, never had.


Astrid?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 13, 2020)

No.

Jay?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 13, 2020)

no

Spike?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope

Hazel?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

yeah! i had her in new leaf and she kept,, trying to move out lmaoo

sprinkle?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

For a hot minute before my friend wanted her 

Rolf?


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

No
Stitches?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

hhhng i think so? 

monty?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope!

Wendy?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes. She was the first villager to move out of my island.

Cleo?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope.

Punchy?


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 14, 2020)

not that I can remember..

Rodney?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope!

Sylvana?


----------



## buny (Sep 14, 2020)

no, but she's so cute!

Hopper?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 14, 2020)

No, but he is my favorite of the penguins.

Chelsea?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope

Gaston?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes! 

Winnie?


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

don’t think so but i might’ve? 

hopper?


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

No
Kidd?


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

I think I had him in NL!

Chow?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 15, 2020)

Nope.

Tex?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Nope!

Puddles?


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

No, but I want her </3

Mint?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 15, 2020)

Nope but I’m interested in having her eventually 

Lily?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nope.

Monty?


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

No
Puck?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope.
Olivia?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope

kitty?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes, she was the first camper I invited in NL!

Yuka?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes, I had her in New Leaf.

Purrl?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 16, 2020)

No but I kinda want her!

Diva?


----------



## frogpond (Sep 16, 2020)

yes, she was in my nl town and my uchi starter in nh. stan diva <3

lobo?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope.

Flip?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope!

Tangy?


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope. 

Lolly?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope but I want her so badly (and I won’t have room unless I don’t get Marshal). She is so cute. 

Frita?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope!

Maple?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope.

Tasha?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope but I want him 

Reneigh?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, currently have her 

Croque?


----------



## xara (Sep 17, 2020)

i don’t believe so? but i might’ve >_<

flip?


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 17, 2020)

nope ! but i would love to have him ^^

merengue ?


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

No
Joey?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2020)

I remember having him in Gamecube. 

Midge?


----------



## nightxshift (Sep 17, 2020)

Nop

Renée?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Yep! Had her in NL and my starter in NH.

Tybalt?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

Nope!

Sprocket?


----------



## sej (Sep 17, 2020)

ew yes i hated him

twiggy?


----------



## PeanutFan14 (Sep 17, 2020)

No
Static?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 17, 2020)

yes, sadly

jambette?


----------



## milktae (Sep 17, 2020)

no :0

frita?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 17, 2020)

In NL I had her; would love to have her again  (don’t remember her that much other than the fact her design is so delicious- I mean cute )

Merengue?


----------



## samsquared (Sep 17, 2020)

no but she is soooo cute!

Marina?


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes! I’ve had Marina on my island!

Lionel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, he was in my New Leaf town for a short time. 

Puddles?


----------



## deana (Sep 17, 2020)

Nope!

Tipper?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 17, 2020)

Yep but not for long. I used an amiibo card to kick her out. Might eventually invite her back so i can get her picture.

Hopkins?


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 17, 2020)

nope !

margie ?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Nope!

Willow?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 18, 2020)

In new leaf! I loved her 

Mott?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

Nope

Moe?


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2020)

of course! i had him in new leaf and he was such a sweetheart c’:

willow?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 18, 2020)

sej said:


> ew yes i hated him
> 
> twiggy?


What? But he is literally my third favorite villager.

Anyway, for Willow, no but she is adorable.

Ellie?


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

Nope!

Sterling?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2020)

don’t think so ;u; 

apple?


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

No
Flurry?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

Nope

Tabby?


----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2020)

i think so  

Teddy?


----------



## deana (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes!

Tom?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

yeah! 

marina?


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

No
Zucker?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Don't think so!

Chester?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2020)

Nope!

Puck?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 20, 2020)

Nope!

Rodeo?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

yeah ;; 

lopez?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 21, 2020)

He was in my campsite at one point, but I fail to invite him, so no.

Hugh?


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Don't think so.

Felicity?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

i think so! 

lucy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

nope!

puddles?


----------



## deana (Sep 21, 2020)

Nope!

Cherry?


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2020)

yes!

piper?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope.

Eloise?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't think so?

Roald?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope. 

Sprinkle?


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

No
tad?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope

Purrl?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope.

Kabuki?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope, but I'd love to try him out some day!

Pierce?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2020)

No, I have seen him at my campsite though.

Jacques?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 22, 2020)

No, not at all.

Chai?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

No.

Benedict?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope

Rolf?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 22, 2020)

No but he seems alright.

Murphy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope

Chrissy?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 22, 2020)

No.

Billy?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep in New Leaf!

Mott?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Nope! But I definitely have seen him on a couple NMT island.

Kidd?


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

yeah!

marina?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, currently 

Tia?


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

No
Margie?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 23, 2020)

Nope!

Filbert?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes. He was my third villager that settled on my island.

Broffina?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes.

Deli?


----------



## Alcremie (Sep 23, 2020)

No

Merengue?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 23, 2020)

Yep!

Lucky?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

No.

Erik?


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2020)

i think so! 

iggly?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 24, 2020)

Nope.

Hazel?


----------



## Mezzanine (Sep 24, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

No
Annalise?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nope.

Epona?


----------



## deana (Sep 24, 2020)

Nope.

Flo?


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

i think so? not sure, though lol

piper?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 25, 2020)

Nope but maybe one day o:


Cheri?


----------



## deana (Sep 25, 2020)

Nope.

Tutu?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 25, 2020)

In New Leaf, yes!

Rasher?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2020)

Nope

Eunice?


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Nope
Vesta?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, she lived in my New Leaf town for a while. 

Walker?


----------



## deana (Sep 25, 2020)

Nope. 

Chops?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

Nope, but I do have his Amiibo card!

Limberg?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 26, 2020)

Nope.

Ankha?


----------



## deana (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes  she's in my New Leaf town 

Carmen?


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

yeah!! i was obsessed with her in new leaf lmaoo

ribbot?


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Nope
Frobert?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope

Peoke?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 28, 2020)

Nooo but she's cute ;-;

Tiffany?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 28, 2020)

No, but I want someone to have her. Maybe representing iHasCupquake, whose first name is Tiffany.

Sly?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope!

Mint?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope!

Barold?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, for a short time in New Leaf. 

Benedict?


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes! I loved Benedict in wild world ^^

Elvis?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 28, 2020)

Negative

Victoria?


----------



## buny (Sep 28, 2020)

nop

Rocket?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope!

Bam?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope

Lucky?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2020)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes

pietro?


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

i don’t think so,, i’d love to have him, though :’0

kyle?


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

No
Dora?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 29, 2020)

No, but she's the best mouse.

Astrid?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 29, 2020)

Nope

Beardo?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 29, 2020)

Yep, my first smug on Gont 
Rory?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes! He's currently a resident in my second New Leaf town.

Fuschia?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes. She was my starter.

Rudy?


----------



## deana (Sep 29, 2020)

Nope.

Shep?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 29, 2020)

Nope.

Freckles?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 30, 2020)

Nope.

Poncho?


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

no
kidd?


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

yeah! 

tom?


----------



## deana (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes and I love him 

Agent S?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 30, 2020)

Yessssss

Beau?


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

No. 

Tank?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 30, 2020)

Nope 

Midge?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 30, 2020)

Nope.

Stitches?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2020)

Nope.

Dotty?


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

yeah! 

rizzo?


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

Nope
Chadder?


----------



## buny (Oct 1, 2020)

nop

raymond?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep! 

Bones?


----------



## deana (Oct 1, 2020)

Nope.

Olaf?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep! I had him in my new leaf town for a few years!

Dizzy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Nope!

Deirdre?


----------



## Aurita (Oct 1, 2020)

yep in NL and she plopped right on top of my hybrids 

Merry?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2020)

Nope,

Punchy?


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

yeah!

molly?


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes
Yuka?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 2, 2020)

No.

Prince?


----------



## deana (Oct 2, 2020)

Nope.

Rocket?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 2, 2020)

Nope!

Pietro?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 2, 2020)

Yep, he's invited for Halloween 
Julia?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 2, 2020)

Nope.

Rodney?


----------



## deana (Oct 2, 2020)

Nope. 

Hans?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

Nope.

Rocco?


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 3, 2020)

Nope.

Chadder?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes, I currently have him in New Horizons.

Peanut?


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

yep! One of my starters in nh 

punchy?


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

No
Rosie?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes, she's in my Wild World town.

Sherb?


----------



## deana (Oct 4, 2020)

Nope.

Lopez?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 5, 2020)

YES I HAVE and he's a curse that keeps following me I don't like him. eep. 

Whitney?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes, she was in my New Leaf town Taiga. Ended up giving her to someone on here. 

Midge?


----------



## xara (Oct 5, 2020)

i don’t think so ;;

curly?


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

No
Joey?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 5, 2020)

Nope.

Ruby?


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

No, although I considered having her on my island once!

Ketchup?


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

yeah! 

pippy?


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

No
Patty?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 6, 2020)

No,

Erik?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Yep!

Kiki?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 6, 2020)

No

Alice?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 6, 2020)

Nope!

Lucky?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 6, 2020)

No,
Poppy?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah, I think I have her in New Leaf right now!

Phoebe?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

No.

Bill?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 6, 2020)

No Cheddar?


----------



## deana (Oct 6, 2020)

Nope.

Tex?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Nope 
Raymond?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 7, 2020)

Yessssir.

Jambette?


----------



## samsquared (Oct 7, 2020)

Nope!

Cube?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, in one of my New Leaf towns, but not in NH.

Beardo?


----------



## deana (Oct 7, 2020)

Nope.

Bluebear?


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Nope
Iggly?


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

i think so! 

leonardo?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2020)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## Xeleron (Oct 9, 2020)

No

Gayle?


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2020)

yeah! 

alfonso?


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Nope
Patty?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 10, 2020)

No.

T-Bone?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 10, 2020)

Nope.

Marina?


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2020)

Yep!

Rodeo?


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

yeah! 

murphy?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

No 
Yuka?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 11, 2020)

Nope
Molly?


----------



## deana (Oct 11, 2020)

Nope.

Mitzi?


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

No
Kiki?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Yep!

Tangy?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 12, 2020)

No.

Norma


----------



## deana (Oct 12, 2020)

Nope. 

Al?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

No.

Cyrano?


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2020)

He's on my island right now!

Flora?


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes
Deli?


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2020)

i think so? 

nibbles?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

No.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 13, 2020)

Nope!

Stinky?


----------



## deana (Oct 13, 2020)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2020)

yeah ;/

bettina?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

nope

Lolly?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Yep!

Cherry?


----------



## Clock (Oct 14, 2020)

No
Peanut?


----------



## deana (Oct 14, 2020)

Nope.

Boomer?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 14, 2020)

Nope 

Static?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 14, 2020)

Yup (in GC)!

Knox?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes... He moved in, uninvited, in front of a bridge. 

Anchovy?


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 14, 2020)

yes, think I had him in city folk, didn't stay long though

Bianca?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 14, 2020)

Nope.

Clyde?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

No.

Roald?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 14, 2020)

Nope!

Beau?


----------



## deana (Oct 15, 2020)

Nope. 

Hugh?


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2020)

yeah! 

snake?


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

nope
genji?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 17, 2020)

No
Cyrano?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 17, 2020)

Nope. 

Diana?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 18, 2020)

Nope.

Pierce?


----------



## xara (Oct 18, 2020)

probably ;u; 

frita?


----------



## Clock (Oct 18, 2020)

No
Sproket?


----------



## deana (Oct 18, 2020)

Nope.

Eugene?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 18, 2020)

No

Kitty?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 18, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 18, 2020)

No. She was at my campsite, but I didn't invite her.

Julia?


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2020)

yeah! 

iggly?


----------



## Clock (Oct 19, 2020)

No
Genji?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 19, 2020)

Nope.

Tad?


----------



## deana (Oct 20, 2020)

No. But I want to have him!

Nate?


----------



## Angieyvonne (Oct 20, 2020)

no, i have not.

how about Gladys?


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2020)

yeah! 

vic?


----------



## Clock (Oct 20, 2020)

Nope
Etoile?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

No, but I wish.

Ketchup?


----------



## milktae (Oct 20, 2020)

yep :0

Drago?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 21, 2020)

No
Rosie?


----------



## mangoseason (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes. 

Flurry?


----------



## Clock (Oct 21, 2020)

Only in PC
Bam?


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

yeah! 

poppy?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 21, 2020)

Nope!

Olaf?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

No.

Keaton?


----------



## Catharina (Oct 21, 2020)

Nope!

Moose?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 21, 2020)

Nope!

Gaston?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 21, 2020)

Nope!

Lyman?


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

don’t think so ;;

willow?


----------



## deana (Oct 22, 2020)

No , but I would like to!

Hamlet?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 22, 2020)

Nope, but I got the chance to meet him on a friend's island. 

Bea?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2020)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes I have her on the island rn

Bob?


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

yeah! 

stitches?


----------



## Clock (Oct 23, 2020)

No
Raymond?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 23, 2020)

Yeah I have him on the island

Ankha


----------



## deana (Oct 23, 2020)

Yep! 

Whitney?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 23, 2020)

No, but I'm actively trying to find her. 

Frobert?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

No.

Miranda?


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

i might’ve but i honestly can’t remember lol ;u;

victoria?


----------



## deana (Oct 24, 2020)

Nope!

Merry?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 24, 2020)

Nope

Nibbles?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes, I've had her in New Leaf. 

Midge?


----------



## Moonlitnite (Oct 24, 2020)

No, but my cousin currently has her.

Fauna


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2020)

yeah! 

olivia?


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes
Piper?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## deana (Oct 26, 2020)

No.

Coco?


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2020)

yeah! she suggested the police station pwp in my new leaf town c’:

tipper?


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

No
Ursala?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 27, 2020)

No. 

Merengue?


----------



## Clock (Oct 27, 2020)

No
Pate?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 28, 2020)

Negative.

Sprocket?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, he's in one of my New Leaf towns and I plan on having him on my island. 

Cleo?


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2020)

No
Kitty?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 28, 2020)

Nope

Molly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 28, 2020)

I had her for a short time in New Leaf, probably during 2013. 

Aurora?


----------



## deana (Oct 29, 2020)

No I don't think so!

Zell?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2020)

Hmmm I think I had him for a bit in my new leaf town

Diana


----------



## Yazzy (Oct 29, 2020)

Nope.

how about Olaf?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

I had him for a short time in New Leaf. 

Wolfgang?


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2020)

No
Cheif?


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2020)

yeah! 

bunnie?


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

yes!
Gayle?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

No.

Hans?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 29, 2020)

Had him in New Leaf for a bit. 

Dotty?


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2020)

i think so but i’m not 100% sure aha 

felicity?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 1, 2020)

yes! had her in new leaf for a little while but had her move away because I didn't like the instead of her house, haha.

Sylvanna?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 2, 2020)

No
Cookie?


----------



## deana (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes! I have her in both New Horizons and New Leaf, I adore her ♥

Marshal?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

Sadly, no.

Paula?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes, she was in my old New Leaf town.

Cube?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2020)

yeah! 

goose?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 4, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 4, 2020)

Nope. Considered moving her in to my NL town as Chrissy had randomly moved in but I’m just not a huge fan of the duo.
Agent S?


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

Nope! None of the heroes have ever graced my island.

Ketchup?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

No but she was in my campsite 
Ellie?


----------



## deana (Nov 5, 2020)

Nope

Butch?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

yeah ;u; 

gayle?


----------



## Clock (Nov 5, 2020)

No
Joey?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 5, 2020)

Yep! Had him in my first New Leaf town and he was adorable 

Cranston?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 5, 2020)

i've never had him but he is funny looking & i'd accept him!

Shari?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 5, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 5, 2020)

Yep! She lives on Finfall as a permanent resident.

Camofrog?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 5, 2020)

No, but I wish!

Croque?


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

No, but I wouldn't mind if I did!

Gonzo?


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 6, 2020)

No

Zell?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Clock (Nov 6, 2020)

Nope
Gonzo?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 7, 2020)

Nope

Pango?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 7, 2020)

Nope
Amelia?


----------



## Clock (Nov 7, 2020)

Nope
Knox?


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2020)

yeah ;u; 

bam?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 7, 2020)

No, but I’d be interested in him.

Pierce?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Nope. Not a big fan of that species in particular

Snake?


----------



## Clock (Nov 8, 2020)

Nope
Flora?


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2020)

yeah! 

pompom?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

No.

Hans?


----------



## Hat' (Nov 8, 2020)

Sadly yes

Jambette?


----------



## Neb (Nov 8, 2020)

Thankfully no.

Graham?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 8, 2020)

Nope, he made me feel really uncomfortable when we met 

Pietro?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes! I would love pietro again if he went with my island theme, but sadly he doesn't.

Genji?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 9, 2020)

There's only 60ish villagers I have never had yet throughout my years of playing Animal Crossing...and amazingly Genji is one I've never had before.

Cashmere?


----------



## deana (Nov 9, 2020)

No 

Ken?


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

Nope
Lucky?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 9, 2020)

Yep ;w; what a cutie! If I hadn't already had 2 lazies I'd kept him and made him a cemetery 

Cherry?


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2020)

yes! i had her in new leaf and i’ve been considering having her as my uchi in new horizons, too!

elvis?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 9, 2020)

Nope, but I would like to have him some day!

Rocco?


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

Nope
Biff?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2020)

Did I want him? No. Did he loiter in my New Leaf town for years while countless villagers I liked moved away? Unfortunately yes.

Vesta?


----------



## Plume (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes! She was a permanent resident in my NL town.

Henry?


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)

I don’t think so 

Amelia?


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

No
Jeremiah?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

I don’t think so.

Biskit?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 12, 2020)

Nope

Mallary?


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2020)

Nope
Kiki?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Nope

Ankha?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes! i broke the no streak lol

Marshal?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, he randomly moved into my New Leaf town. 

Bertha?


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes
Phoebe?


----------



## xara (Nov 13, 2020)

yeah! 

plucky?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

nope
coco?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 13, 2020)

Negative

Ursala?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 13, 2020)

Nope

Lucky?


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2020)

No 
Kiki?


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

yeah! 

midge?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes, she lives in my New Leaf town Taiga. 

Leonardo?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 14, 2020)

Nope.

Curlos?


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2020)

nope

reneigh?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 14, 2020)

Nope.

Agent S?


----------



## MeganPenguin (Nov 14, 2020)

Nope!

June?


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2020)

Nope
Chadder?


----------



## Korichi (Nov 15, 2020)

Nope

Papi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes, he lived in my old New Leaf town next to The Roost. 

Tex?


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2020)

yeah! 

papi?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 16, 2020)

...no

Peggy?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 17, 2020)

Nope !

Naomi?


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2020)

Nope
Patty?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes. For a very short time in New Horizons, ended up getting voided when I got Pate in my campsite.


Rocket?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Nope! 

Opal?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 17, 2020)

Nope!

Joey?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes, I had him in Gamecube. 

Queenie?


----------



## deana (Nov 18, 2020)

Nope

Lily?


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 18, 2020)

No

Hamphrey?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2020)

Nope
Willow?


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

yeah, i think so!

audie?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 18, 2020)

No
Bill?


----------



## Clock (Nov 19, 2020)

No
Melba?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes!

Sydney?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 19, 2020)

yes!! She’s my fav koala and I actually got her as my starting normal villager in NH! I got her a sweater dress and she looks adorable in it.

Purrl?


----------



## xara (Nov 20, 2020)

yeah! 

weber?


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 20, 2020)

No

Agent S?


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2020)

Nope
Big Top?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

No.

Cyrano?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 21, 2020)

Nope!

Apple?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 22, 2020)

No.

Sprocket?


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 22, 2020)

Noooo.

Gayle?


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2020)

yeah! 

chief?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2020)

He was in my City Folk town. 

Tabby?


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 22, 2020)

No

Carmen?


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2020)

Nope
Chrissy?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 22, 2020)

No.

Elvis?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)

No.

Paula?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 22, 2020)

No
Katt?


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 22, 2020)

No
Marcel?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Renee?


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, right now!

Twiggy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, she was in my City Folk town for a while.

Gaston?


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2020)

yeah! 

boomer?


----------



## Clock (Nov 23, 2020)

Nope
Roald


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 23, 2020)

No and probably never

Tiffany


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 23, 2020)

Nope. Tank?


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 23, 2020)

Nope.

Anchovy?


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2020)

yeah ^^

flip?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 24, 2020)

No
Aurora?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)

May or may not currently have her in my brother's City Folk town. I can't remember.

Lobo?


----------



## Clock (Nov 24, 2020)

Nope
Fang?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 24, 2020)

Yep, I think I still have him in my New Leaf town!

Bunnie?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes
Portia?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

No 
Pashmina?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 24, 2020)

No.

Static?


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)

no

eloise?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 24, 2020)

No.

Murphy?


----------



## Jackiechu (Nov 24, 2020)

nuh uh

Aurora?


----------



## deana (Nov 25, 2020)

No 

Joey?


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

No
Yuka?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 25, 2020)

No.

Snooty?


----------



## Plume (Nov 25, 2020)

Nope.

Sydney?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 25, 2020)

No
Melba?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 26, 2020)

Nope.

Bob?


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 26, 2020)

No
Lolly?


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2020)

yes!!

pango?


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

Nope
Teddy?


----------



## Toska (Nov 26, 2020)

Nope!

Maple?


----------



## deana (Nov 27, 2020)

Nope. 

Freya?


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

No
Whitney?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2020)

No

Goose?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 27, 2020)

Nope

Skye


----------



## absol (Nov 27, 2020)

No

Raddle?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2020)

No

Huck?


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2020)

Nope
Ursala?


----------



## xara (Nov 28, 2020)

nope,, i’d love to have her one day, though! 

deena?


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 28, 2020)

yep, she's a permanent resident in my NL town  ☺

Kabuki?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 28, 2020)

No,

Apollo?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

nope

Ankha?


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

yeah! 

curlos?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

No.

Curly?


----------



## Rika092 (Nov 29, 2020)

No

Pango?


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

yeah

Judy?


----------



## deana (Nov 29, 2020)

Nope.

Ellie?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 29, 2020)

Nope!

Rocco?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes, in my City Folk town, but I believe he moved away a long time ago.

Bangle?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2020)

She was in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Butch?


----------



## Clock (Nov 30, 2020)

Only on pc
Roald?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes, I have him in City Folk.

Lyman?


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2020)

Nope
Sydney


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 1, 2020)

Nope
Butch?


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes
Whitney


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 1, 2020)

No, I really wanted her when I first got the game 

Chadder?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah I had him and he moved out after a bit in ACNL

Audie?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 1, 2020)

Nope, but I hope to have her at some point!

Pietro?


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Nope
Joey


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

No
Biskit?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 2, 2020)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes, for a while in my WW town, but he moved out and lucky took his place.

Dotty?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, for a while in CF. She's okay

Tucker?


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

yeah!

diana?


----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)

No
Fauna?


----------



## Toska (Dec 4, 2020)

Yep!

Diana?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 4, 2020)

never.

Freckles?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 4, 2020)

No
Apollo?


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes(if you count pocket camp)

Marina?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 4, 2020)

Yep, I've got her card!

Shep?


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 4, 2020)

Nope.

Violet?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 5, 2020)

Negative

Peggy?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

Nope

Diana?


----------



## Clock (Dec 5, 2020)

Nope 
Eunice


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 5, 2020)

No

Goldie?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2020)

No

Dizzy?


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 6, 2020)

Nope 
Judy?


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2020)

No
Ike?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

No
Willow?


----------



## eseamir (Dec 6, 2020)

nope

flo?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 6, 2020)

briefly in NL I had her

Julian?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope!

Diva?


----------



## deana (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope

Lobo?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope, never cared for Lobo, his eyes weird me out.

Merry?


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope

Soliel?


----------



## Clock (Dec 7, 2020)

No
Merry?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 7, 2020)

No
Hazel?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope! 

Maple?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 7, 2020)

Nope!

Chrissy?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope! 

Francine?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

No.

Dora?


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 8, 2020)

No.

Billy?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 8, 2020)

No, but he's great

Tammy


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

No.

Sherb?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

On Arctin, yup!

Jacob?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope!

Drake?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes! 

Ken?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope!

Biskit?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)

No.

Pate?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 8, 2020)

No but I like her!

Monty?


----------



## Clock (Dec 8, 2020)

no
june?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 8, 2020)

Nope!

Bree?


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 9, 2020)

In pocket camp. harry?


(Harry is awesome dont u dare say otherwise.)


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 9, 2020)

Ughhh.... Sure (not really though)

Erik?


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2020)

yeah! 

al?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 10, 2020)

No.

Piper?


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 10, 2020)

In Pocket Camp, yes. In New Horizons, no.

Antonio?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 10, 2020)

I have! he was my 7th or 8th in new leaf I think 

Hazel?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 11, 2020)

Omg yes Hazel she was my starter in NH and never leaving.
Snake lol?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes!

Purrl?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, she’s in my Wild World town right now and is _never _leaving.

Carmen?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2020)

No.

Deena?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, she’s in my City Folk town.

Pate?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes!

Skye?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 12, 2020)

no
filbert?


----------



## deana (Dec 12, 2020)

No

Plucky?


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2020)

no. 

kiki?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 15, 2020)

Unfortunately not, but I’d like her.

Zucker?


----------



## Holla (Dec 15, 2020)

Nope

Dora?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 16, 2020)

Yeah!

Erik?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 16, 2020)

Nope.

Gaston?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 16, 2020)

No, but I remember meeting him in my friend's town back in 2013.

Skye?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 17, 2020)

Nope she is a cutie tho!! ☺
Victoria


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

I want to say yes? But not completely sure.

Paula?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 17, 2020)

Nope.

Patty?


----------



## Jackiechu (Dec 17, 2020)

Nah

Sterling?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 17, 2020)

No.

Buck?


----------



## Neb (Dec 18, 2020)

Nope

Gwen?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 18, 2020)

Nope love her look tho 
Snake?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 18, 2020)

nope, never had the ninja boi

jeremiah?


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

Yep! In NL, I believe.

Merengue?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 18, 2020)

yes! shes on my island right now!

dobie?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 18, 2020)

Nope.

Flo?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 19, 2020)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

No, but I have her amiibo card

Nan?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 19, 2020)

No
Alfonso?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 20, 2020)

Nope

Agnes?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 20, 2020)

No.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes, he used to live on my island.

Lyman?


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

No.

Vivian?


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 21, 2020)

Nope.

Cookie?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes.

Kiki?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes, used to have her in New Leaf.

Punchy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 22, 2020)

Nope.

Anicotti?


----------



## sigh (Dec 22, 2020)

nope

tybalt?


----------



## Catharina (Dec 22, 2020)

Nope

Barold?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2020)

Thankfully not, he's not welcome here. lol

Diana?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 22, 2020)

Nope, considered inviting her, however.


Fuchsia?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 22, 2020)

Nope, she's a downgrade from Diana imo

Molly?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes she’s on my island now!
Bones?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

Nope.

Lucky?


----------



## Celine (Dec 23, 2020)

Nope.

Sally?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

Nope!

Ankha?


----------



## deana (Dec 23, 2020)

Yep 

Broccolo?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

Nope.
Rod?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't think so.

Raymond?


----------



## sigh (Dec 23, 2020)

yup, moved him out a day or two ago

scoot?


----------



## ``` (Dec 23, 2020)

Never had him on my island before.

Rolf?


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nope.

Roald?


----------



## milktae (Dec 23, 2020)

nope 

Fang?


----------



## Jackiechu (Dec 23, 2020)

no, but I do adore them.

Coach?


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2020)

nope

tad?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 24, 2020)

Negative

Ketchup?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 24, 2020)

Nope, she's a cutie I would love to one day invite to my island! ^_^

Agnes?


----------



## sigh (Dec 24, 2020)

yup! she was actually one of my three starting villagers

cyd?


----------



## AC.Newbie (Dec 24, 2020)

No.

Fuchsia


----------



## deana (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes, in New Leaf

Cally?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 25, 2020)

No.

Bill?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope

Vesta


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

i think so. 

astrid?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope!

Cleo?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Nope!

Chrissy?


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

yeah! 

francine?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah! I actually just invited her yesterday - she was a random in my NH campsite!

Cyd?


----------



## a_b (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm afraid not

Rasher?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 26, 2020)

No, he’s pretty cute though!

Wade?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 26, 2020)

Nope.

Tex?


----------



## sigh (Dec 26, 2020)

nope

zell?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 26, 2020)

Nope!

Zucker?


----------



## sigh (Dec 26, 2020)

YES i have him on my island right now, i love him and he's never leaving

lily?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

No, but I have her amiibo card!

Tangy?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes! She's the longest villager I've had in nh & arguably my favorite.

Savannah?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2020)

Great taste, Tangy is a champ!
I've never had Savannah but she's very cute!

Punchy?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 26, 2020)

I cycle him in recently for someone lol so I guess yes
Hazel


----------



## ``` (Dec 26, 2020)

Hazel used to live on my town back in New Leaf until she was replaced by another villager.

Lolly?


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 26, 2020)

I had Lilly on my new leaf town (Bluebell). Such a long time ago xD


Barold


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

No, and honestly I'm okay with that!

Agent S?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 27, 2020)

Nahhh. She's cool though; gives me Secret Squirrel vibes

Wolfgang?


----------



## sigh (Dec 27, 2020)

nope!

drago?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope!

Sly?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope, not a fan of camo

Erik?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope!

Axel?


----------



## deana (Dec 27, 2020)

Yep! Still have him on my island. 

Apollo?


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

Yep, and we share a birthday!

Zucker?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 28, 2020)

No.

Paula?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 28, 2020)

No
Daisy?


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

yeah! 

ankha?


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

Nope!

Purrl?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 28, 2020)

Awww she is sooo cute but noo :'(

Tia


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Yesss 

Lucky?


----------



## ``` (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, plus I even used his amiibo card to invite him to my island, he's a really good dog! 

Jambette?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, in New Leaf she is was a random move-in but eventually left my island unannounced because Inever really talked to her. cant say im a fan of those lips lol

Opal?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 29, 2020)

She lived in my City Folk town for a while, right next to the eastern cliff. 

Friga?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 29, 2020)

Nope!

Lily?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 29, 2020)

No.

Cesar?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 29, 2020)

Nope!

Lyman?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 30, 2020)

Nope

Hans?


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 30, 2020)

Nope!

Flora?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 30, 2020)

Nope
Blanche?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2020)

yes

Phil?


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 30, 2020)

Nope

Cyd?


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 30, 2020)

yep

rooney?


----------



## deana (Dec 30, 2020)

Nope

Agnes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2020)

I remember having her in New Leaf for a short time. 

Kyle?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 31, 2020)

Nope

Drago?


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 31, 2020)

Yess

Alfonso?


----------



## Toska (Dec 31, 2020)

Not yet!

Ketchup?


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

Nope but she is intriguing!

Yuka?


----------



## LanahBell (Dec 31, 2020)

No!

Frita?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2020)

No
Chrissy?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh she is super cute with her sister but no haha!! However if I ever be a naughty and buy a switch lite for a second island.... nothing stopping me whoops and it will be a full bun island 
Elvis


----------



## Toska (Jan 1, 2021)

Nope!

Bud?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 1, 2021)

Nope, but he’s definitely one of the best jocks in my opinion.

Bam?


----------



## sigh (Jan 1, 2021)

yup! in new leaf

pekoe?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 1, 2021)

Nope, but I wish!

Peaches?


----------



## deana (Jan 1, 2021)

No

Whitney?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep, she's a cutie.
Portia?


----------



## Toska (Jan 2, 2021)

No, but I have her amiibo!

Lily?


----------



## Honey.mei (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes! 

Billy?


----------



## Mick (Jan 2, 2021)

Nope!

Diva?


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2021)

yeah! 

ozzie?


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jan 3, 2021)

Nope

Midge?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes

Pudge?


----------



## Toska (Jan 3, 2021)

Nope!

Violet?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 4, 2021)

Nope.

Kidd?


----------



## loveclove (Jan 4, 2021)

No

Charlise?


----------



## Yumei (Jan 4, 2021)

Nope

Bam?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes! He was one of my starters.

Renée?


----------



## shion (Jan 4, 2021)

yes!

kyle?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 4, 2021)

No.

Soleil?


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

yeah, i think so! 

shep?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

Not yet!

Elmer?


----------



## deana (Jan 11, 2021)

Nope

Vic?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 11, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

Nope!

Coach?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 11, 2021)

Nope

Soleil?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes!

Pinky?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 11, 2021)

No. She's my twin though.

Kevin?


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

Nope!

Anicotti?


----------



## Neb (Jan 11, 2021)

Nope.

Rex?


----------



## deana (Jan 12, 2021)

Nope.

Reneigh?


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

Nope.

Tabby?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 12, 2021)

Nope

Velma?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 13, 2021)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 14, 2021)

Nope
Cube?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 14, 2021)

Nope.

Puddles?


----------



## deana (Jan 16, 2021)

No

Mitzi?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes

Stella?


----------



## xara (Jan 17, 2021)

yeah!

lobo?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 17, 2021)

yes! he's been a random move-in on every ac game i've played 

caroline?


----------



## Toska (Jan 17, 2021)

Not yet!

Filbert?


----------



## deana (Jan 18, 2021)

No but I love him

Lopez?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 18, 2021)

Nope

Kevin?


----------



## Holla (Jan 18, 2021)

Not that I can remember, no.

Tabby?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 18, 2021)

yess i love tabby so much (not a fan of her house exterior so i had to let her go )

deirdre?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 18, 2021)

No

Bella?


----------



## Kars (Jan 18, 2021)

I had her in Wild World!

Gigi?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

Nope!

Antonio?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 19, 2021)

nope

Bill?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

not yet, i just got his amiibo though!

patty?


----------



## Holla (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes I had her for a very long time back in New Leaf. It hurt my heart to let her go. 

Pompom?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 19, 2021)

No, I don't think so

Gladys?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

nope, might get her soon though, she's really cute ♡

pekoe?


----------



## ``` (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes, I once had her before in Animal Crossing New Leaf and she was a very nice villager 

Rolf?


----------



## Kars (Jan 19, 2021)

Nah, but I saw him on an island once and almost picked him up. Maybe someday lol

Sprocket?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

Not yet!

Kid Cat?


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes! Not in NH, but definitely in NL!

Roald?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 20, 2021)

nope, saw him while island hopping the other day though!

Vivian?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

yup, she looks like my nan's old dog 

bluebear?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2021)

Not yet! However, I'd love to have her someday!

Olivia?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

yess! she was one of my first amiibos, i love her so much ♡

colton?


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 20, 2021)

No

Merry?


----------



## DVD (Jan 20, 2021)

Nope!

Canberra?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 20, 2021)

No, but I really like her. Reminds me of my favorite villager.

Moe?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

nope, i really like him though (i love cat villagers hehe)

tom?


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

yeah! i had him in new leaf for a while and he was honestly great. :’) 

apple?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

nope (sorry but she kinda freaks me out )

axel?


----------



## Toska (Jan 21, 2021)

Yep! My jock starter in my ACGC town. I surprising really like him!

Mint?


----------



## Neb (Jan 21, 2021)

No, but now I wish I did.

Cookie?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

yup, i never liked her as a child because her name was cookie lol 

wolfgang?


----------



## xara (Jan 22, 2021)

yeah! 

timbra?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 23, 2021)

No

Benedict?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

nope

ellie?


----------



## deana (Jan 23, 2021)

Nope.

Bones?


----------



## Toska (Jan 23, 2021)

Nope!

Bud?


----------



## ``` (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes! I had Bud back in my New Leaf town. He once made a funny joke about Saharah's eyelashes in the game lol. He's a cool villager.

Bunnie?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 25, 2021)

nope - I'd like her though but haven't come across her yet

Portia?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 25, 2021)

yup, had her in NL and loved her so much 
i have bunnie's amiibo if u want her ☆

moe?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2021)

Unfortunately not! Love his design though.

Purrl?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

yup, for about 2 days because i'm about to get rid of her 

genji?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 26, 2021)

nope, though I think I might've seen him while villager hunting once

Olive?



Jam86 said:


> i have bunnie's amiibo if u want her ☆



aww that's really kind, thank you, I'm aiming to go villager hunting for Molly but if I don't find anyone I might take you up on that offer


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

np, that's funny i got molly's amiibo too haha

also i had olive on NL for a while ☆

jay?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 26, 2021)

aww she's one I've been looking for for ages, hoping I'll find her on my next villager hunt or else I might be back for Molly   

I had Jay in WW and quite liked him

Mitzi?


----------



## Scrafty (Jan 26, 2021)

i had mitzi in wild world

blanche?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

JemAC said:


> aww she's one I've been looking for for ages, hoping I'll find her on my next villager hunt or else I might be back for Molly


good luck on ur search for molly 
if u don't find her, i'll invite her in for u 

never had blanche, not a big fan of her design tbh

puddles?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 26, 2021)

Puddles was another of my WW villagers, not a big fan of the frogs but she was alright

Savannah?



Jam86 said:


> good luck on ur search for molly
> if u don't find her, i'll invite her in for u



thank you


----------



## CozyVillager (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes! I have her in my town right now. 

Eugene?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

nope, he's super groovy though 

bob?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jan 26, 2021)

(Yes he is!)

Nope, not yet!

Chevre?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

yess ☆
i only got her because i had nan at the time 

speaking of, nan?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 26, 2021)

Never had Nan!

Robin?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes! In an older town of mine.

Sterling?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 26, 2021)

No

Baarbara?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

nope, she's cute though i like sheep villagers ☆

timbra?


----------



## Toska (Jan 27, 2021)

Not yet!

Pekoe?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 27, 2021)

nope, seen her while villager hunting though and quite like her

Reneigh?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

yup a few times actually, i adore her design but i kept getting bored of her and now i'm not getting her again because i felt bad 

mint?


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2021)

hm, i don’t think so. :’o

tia?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 27, 2021)

nope, I have seen her on an island tour though and was tempted

Flurry?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

nope, she's super cute though i love hamsters 

bangle?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 29, 2021)

No.

Benjamin?


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 29, 2021)

Nope!

Sly?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

nope, he's really snazzy though ☆

flip?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 29, 2021)

I had him for years in New Leaf. One of my favorite villagers. 

Anchovy?


----------



## xara (Jan 29, 2021)

hhng i think so.

lopez?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 29, 2021)

nope, he is a villager I want to have at some point though

Audie?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

yup, multiple times in fact!
i really want to like her but i can't

lolly?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, I currently have her in New Leaf.

Walker?


----------



## AnnaSt (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope. 

Bill?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

nope, he did visit my campsite the other week though

ketchup?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

yes, i really don't like her but i got her for my friend, who loved her and then stopped being my friend after getting loads of stuff from me on NH...

bea?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

nope but she is one of the two dogs (along with Portia) that I plan on having in the future

Dizzy?


----------



## Opal (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope

Admiral?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

nope he looks too angry...

soleil?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 1, 2021)

For a super short time

Sven? (or if you've never played the GC version, then Tasha?)


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

nope for Tasha, never got to play the GC version

nibbles?


----------



## Lokidoki (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope for nibbles, never even seen them on island tours or campsite. [Played gamecube, wild world, new leaf, newhorizons]

Gaston?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

oof yes in NL and i'm not a fan tbh 
he keeps showing up on main street aswell

bella?


----------



## nyx~ (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope I'd like to have her one day tho

Mint?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

nope, though I did see her while island hopping recently and was very tempted so probably in the future I'll get her

Pippy?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

yess i had her on NL too aha
one of my favourites as a child 

dotty?


----------



## Lokidoki (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes i had Dotty as one of my first random villagers in my older file.  -NH

Knox?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope, don’t think I’ve ever come across him while playing the game

Bluebear?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, one of my first villagers. I love and miss her.

Cheri?


----------



## arikins (Feb 1, 2021)

nope.
pekoe ?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

i thought i did but now that i think about it, i haven't weird

fang?


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2021)

Yep! He currently resides in my NH town.

Marcel?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

nope, don't think I've ever seen him in game either

Murphy?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

yup i got him right now on NH ♡

judy?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

yeah, have had her a long time on my island and love her  ❤ 

Peaches?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 2, 2021)

Yep, she was one of my starter villagers in New Leaf.

Chester?


----------



## Toska (Feb 2, 2021)

No, but he's definitely one I would love to have!

Tangy?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

nope, i've found her a few times while island hopping though

june?


----------



## My77rh (Feb 3, 2021)

I’ve never found June! Not even on my old games.

Savannah


----------



## JemAC (Feb 3, 2021)

nope but I'm sure I came across her once, like her design

Queenie?


----------



## Toska (Feb 3, 2021)

Nope! I don't even think I've came across her before.

Chow?


----------



## deana (Feb 3, 2021)

Nope.

Webber?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 3, 2021)

nope, not had him before

Tex?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

yup back in NL but didn't like him very much 

boris?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 3, 2021)

nope, he's another one I don't think I've seen in game

Deena?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 5, 2021)

No.

Daisy?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep, have her right now, actually lol

Wade?


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

Nope! But he's cute

Molly?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

nope, might get her soon but i'm also considering ellie so it's unlikely i'll get molly 

ellie?


----------



## AC.Newbie (Feb 5, 2021)

No.

Maple?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 5, 2021)

Out of all of the games, I don't think I've ever had her lol

Lolly?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 5, 2021)

Nope but I wouldn't  mind having her.

Pudge?


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

No, but I wish I did!

Violet?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Nope.

Claude?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 6, 2021)

Nope!

Marshal?


----------



## DVD (Feb 6, 2021)

I currently have him in my island!

Hazel?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 6, 2021)

I used to have her in New leaf, but she moved without telling me, so I reset the town. (The town wasn't very good layout wise)

Teddy?


----------



## Verecund (Feb 6, 2021)

I've had him a couple of times.

Maggie?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 6, 2021)

No.

Poppy?


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

Unfortunately, no!

Peanut?


----------



## deana (Feb 6, 2021)

No I don't think so.

Deirdre?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2021)

yeah!

moe?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 7, 2021)

yeah at one point in WW I had him

bonbon?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

No, but I have her amiibo card!

Fuchsia?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

nope but i have her amiibo lol

pinky?


----------



## deana (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes ❤ love her 

Tex?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Yes ❤ love her
> 
> Tex?



i have him currently actually : )


coco?


----------



## Toska (Feb 8, 2021)

Nope!

Dobie?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

yup but only for a few days

shari?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

i had her in my first town and she reminds me of my auntie hah

blaire?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

nope, but i met her in my campsite once and she’s adorable

maggie?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Nope!

Tangy?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

not yet ☆

marcie?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

nope, but saw her on an island when i used some nmt!

poncho?


----------



## ``` (Feb 9, 2021)

I never had Poncho, but I own his amiibo card!

Goldie?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2021)

Yep.  Not in NH, but I remember having her in my very first CF town.

Rooney?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

yess my favourite kangaroo, he's so jazzy 

june?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 9, 2021)

nope, saw her island hopping once and was tempted

Egbert?


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2021)

Nope! I've never really been interested in him.

Hamlet?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 9, 2021)

nope : (


elmer? (we share a birthday)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

nope, i don't think i've heard of them 

roald?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes, in City Folk.

Kiki?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 9, 2021)

yes! i love her so muchhh

wendy?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 9, 2021)

i think i had her in my nl town once but i got her to move out so quick lol

sprinkle?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Sadly, no.

Tangy?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 9, 2021)

yeah once, sure it was when I played wild world

Skye?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 9, 2021)

Nope!

Freya?


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 9, 2021)

Yup

Jitters?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 9, 2021)

Nope, but he looks cool!

Carmen?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2021)

I've had Carmen the mouse, but not Carmen the rabbit. 

Fang?


----------



## deana (Feb 10, 2021)

Nope. 

Wade?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

nope, i was going to but his amiibo crashed my game so i probably won't get him lol

frita?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2021)

No, but I have her amiibo!

Francine?


----------



## Cirice (Feb 10, 2021)

Actually, no !

Eugene ?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes. He lived on my New Leaf town for quite some time.

Egbert?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 11, 2021)

Nope.

Roald?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 11, 2021)

Nope.

Flo?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

nope

hopper?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 11, 2021)

Nope!

Tex?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 11, 2021)

nope, don't think I have

Ruby?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

yup, she's so cute ^-^

fuchsia?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 11, 2021)

aw no but she cute tho! 

Rudy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 12, 2021)

Nope.

Ankha?


----------



## deana (Feb 12, 2021)

Yeah  in New Leaf 

Diva?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

oof yes, i currently have her in new leaf and can't get rid of her quick enough 

peanut?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 12, 2021)

yeah back in Wild World she lived in my town

Chrissy?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 12, 2021)

No, unless Pocket Camp counts.

Ricky?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

no but he looks super snazzy, i might get him soon ☆

bob?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes! He is currently residing in both my GameCube and City Folk towns.

Queenie?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 12, 2021)

Had her in the GC 

Bangle?


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 12, 2021)

No, I love tigers, but not in AC. :3

Marina?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

yes for about 3 days, she was cute but i couldn't seem to like her 

shep?


----------



## Faux (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't think so!  If I did, he didn't make any imprint on me, haha.
Molly?


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep! She's in my NL and NH towns!

Merengue?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

yup, had her in NL and she’s currently on my island in NH

static?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 13, 2021)

nope

savannah?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 13, 2021)

nope, seen her on multiple mystery islands though

hopkins?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 13, 2021)

no, but he's a cutie 

Pietro?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

yup, only for a day but i still love him 

freya?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 13, 2021)

Have not had her before, but she has been in my campsite once I think.

Fang?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 13, 2021)

Not yet but I plan to have him at some point

Cashmere?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

nooo but i really want her, i adore sheep villagers 
except dom lol

portia?


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope, but I have her amiibo!

Beau?


----------



## Neb (Feb 14, 2021)

Nope! I like his design though.

Let's go with another deer villager! Lopez?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2021)

yeah! 

gayle?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

Nope!

Alli?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

No, but she's fabulous 

Gonzo?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2021)

i don’t think so lol.

moe?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

nope, i got his amiibo though ☆

crackle (spork)?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 16, 2021)

nope, saw him on a mystery island recently though

Claudia?


----------



## Celine (Feb 16, 2021)

Nope

Tank?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

nope

hornsby?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

oh how i wish!!! he'll be on my kidcore island though!! 


Dobie?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

yup, i once spent over 1000nmt looking for him then my sister ordered me his amiibo, which arrived the day i found him on an island lol

cally?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 16, 2021)

nope, not yet

Sally?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 16, 2021)

Nope, but she's cute! c:

Mathilda?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2021)

yeah!

vivian?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 17, 2021)

nope, not come across her yet but when I see her I'll be inviting her over

Ellie?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 18, 2021)

no but she is so cute!!

raddle?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 18, 2021)

Nope!

Audie?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

yup, soo many times because i really wanted to like her but i couldn't and had to get rid of her, she's so cute though ^-^

lopez?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 18, 2021)

nope, probably will do at some point

Snake?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2021)

hhng yeah. 

bob?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

yup for about a day, he was my starter lazy on my second island

june?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 18, 2021)

Nope!

Tia?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

yup 

henry?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 18, 2021)

Nope!

Limberg?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2021)

i think so. 

mallary?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

nope

molly?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 18, 2021)

Nope!

Rasher?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

yup, he is super jazzy ♡

roald?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 18, 2021)

nope but I'd look for him if I was after a jock

Stella?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

nope, i need to get her though, i have no sheep on my island atm 

tasha?


----------



## Faceless (Feb 18, 2021)

No but she looks interesting
Clyde


----------



## JemAC (Feb 18, 2021)

nope, don't think I've come across him before

Bones?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

no, he's cute though ^-^

octavian?


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2021)

yeah! 

mac?


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2021)

Nope.


Blaire?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

nope

baabara


----------



## JemAC (Feb 20, 2021)

nope, love her blue colour scheme though

Chèvre?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

yes she's currently in my CF town and i had her for a while on NH

nan?


----------



## deana (Feb 21, 2021)

No

Henry?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2021)

yeah. 

marty?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

nope, i might soon though

toby?


----------



## M3lloMom88 (Feb 22, 2021)

No.

Gayle?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

nope, she's too pink 

marcie?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 22, 2021)

nope, but she'd be a top choice if I was after a kangaroo

Iggly?


----------



## nordskjev (Feb 25, 2021)

No

Drago?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

nope

bitty?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

Nope!

Wendy?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

yup, i reallyyyyy want her back but if i do, i'd have to remove pinky 

speaking of, pinky?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 25, 2021)

No

Murphy?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

nope

rodeo?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

yup, i love rodeo he is so underrated though

june?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

Nooo but I wish I did I love her sm

Flora?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

ForeverALoan said:


> Nooo but I wish I did I love her sm


i have her amiibo so if u ever have an open plot i can get her for u if u like 

also no to flora lol

kyle?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

aww omg thats so nice of you to offer
I unfortunately dont have acnh I just have acnl : (
Ive gotten offered her before and then I was like "oh wait-"

But nope no kyle

uhh Dom?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

she is on NL but she's a rv villager so u can only get her through the card ☆

and yes to dom, he was my starter on NH ^-^

pekoe?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 25, 2021)

nope but I might look for her one day as she's really cute

Poppy?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 26, 2021)

no but i love her!!!

kid cat?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

no but I want him

Alice?


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2021)

Not yet!

Pekoe?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 26, 2021)

No, but I'd love to have her.

Tank?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 26, 2021)

Nope but he always seems to turn up while I'm island hopping

Cyd?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 27, 2021)

Nope

Margie?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

yup, i had her for a whole month before she asked to leave, i love her so much ^-^

henry?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 27, 2021)

i wish but no i have not

pietro?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

yup, back in april, his house was glitched though so he didn't stay on my island for long

roald?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah, he's in my City Folk town.

Tangy?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 28, 2021)

Nope

Melba?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

yeah! 

wart jr?


----------



## deana (Feb 28, 2021)

Nope.

Yuka?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 28, 2021)

nope

derwin?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 28, 2021)

nope, don't think I've come across him in the game but he looks quite sweet

Gabi?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 1, 2021)

Nope

Fuchsia?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

i think i had her on NH, i can't remember 

bitty?


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

No I don't think so. 

Cherry?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2021)

yeah! 

flip?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 2, 2021)

nope, I don't think I have

Henry?


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 2, 2021)

No

Skye?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

kind of, she's on my second island but i barely use that one anymore

katt?


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes, I had her on my island for a bit

Tabby?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope!

Kiki?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope.

Plucky?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

nope, she's cute though

fauna?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope!

Lopez?


----------



## deana (Mar 2, 2021)

Yep!

Biskit?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope!

Maddie?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 2, 2021)

yup ♡

kyle?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 3, 2021)

Nope


Fang?


----------



## Hype (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes
Filbert


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 3, 2021)

Yep!!

Maple ?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

yup, i had her for sooo long then finally gave her away last week
so sad

diana?


----------



## DVD (Mar 3, 2021)

I've actually never had her!!

Marty?


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 3, 2021)

I wish, supply of his card is far too limited though!

Peewee?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

nope

bella?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

Nope

Rocco?


----------



## DVD (Mar 3, 2021)

Nope!

Pinky?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

yup, for about 2-3 weeks

keaton?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

Michael Keaton?

Antonio.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 3, 2021)

nope

Hopkins?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

nope

doc?


----------



## Toska (Mar 3, 2021)

Not yet.

Kyle?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

yup, he's on my island rn and i love him so much 

opal?


----------



## DVD (Mar 4, 2021)

I've had her for a long time in my island! And I like her a lot 

Nan?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 4, 2021)

yeah, had her on my island for a while and thought she was really sweet   

Walt?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

yup, i just moved him out actually but he was super snazzy and will be missed 

skye?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes!  I still have her; she's a dreamie of mine and I plan to keep her. 

Chadder?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

nope, i have his amiibo so maybe i'll get him on NL soon

cesar?


----------



## deana (Mar 4, 2021)

Nope.

Vesta?


----------



## DVD (Mar 5, 2021)

Never had her but I like her a lot!

Bill?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

nope, found him island hopping yesterday though and i really liked his design 

fauna?


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

Yep! She's on my NH island at the moment. 

Peanut?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

yup, she was in my NL town for about 5 years before moving away last month

goldie?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 5, 2021)

yeah, had her very early on in NH for a long time, she's really cute

Savannah?


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 6, 2021)

Nope

Tex?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

yup, for a while in NL before i got amiibos so i couldn't get rid of him 

diva?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

nope, there's something odd about her - think its the way her hair curls round her face

Timbra?


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Never! To be honest I don’t think I’ve even heard of them till now

Coco?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

yup, for about 5 minutes since i only invited her to give to someone else haha

piper?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 6, 2021)

Nope

Julian?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 6, 2021)

yup, he was a random move in on NL and i instantly fell in love with him then got his amiibo so i could get him again in NH 

frobert?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

nope, don't think I've ever had him

Hugh?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 6, 2021)

I had him in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Benedict?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah, he used to live in my second New Leaf town.

Velma?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 7, 2021)

nope, maybe soon though

billy?


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes!

Agnes?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 7, 2021)

No

Tangy?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 7, 2021)

nah, i found her island hopping the other day but didn't like her enough to invite her 

barold?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 7, 2021)

nope, I don't really like him which is a shame as I usually love the cubs but his facial hair doesn't suit him

Chrissy?


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

nope! i've have francine a few times in new horizons but never got lucky enough to have them both at the same time

teddy?


----------



## DVD (Mar 8, 2021)

Had him in NL once! He's so cute!

Olive?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 8, 2021)

nope but she looks cute and if I saw her on an island I'd take her

Mathilda?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 8, 2021)

yup, she's currently in my CF town and i did have her in NL but that was the copy i shared with my sister, who _hated_ her so much, i didn't mind her but my sister was the mayor so she instantly got rid of her 

coco?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 8, 2021)

Yep, she lives in my NH Island!

Marina?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 8, 2021)

Yep!  She moved in across the river behind my house and was super sweet, though she moved out a while back.

Blaire?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 8, 2021)

nope, i really like her though so maybe one day ☆

olivia?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 9, 2021)

nope, though I did see her island hopping once and I liked the look of her more then I'd expected

Mitzi?


----------



## deana (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah  I had her in New Leaf for a while 

Flo?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

nope, i don't like most of the penguins so i try to avoid them 

margie?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 10, 2021)

nope, she looks sweet but don't think I've actually seen her in the game

Gala?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

nope, i wanna get her but inviting amiibos uses up too many materials 

deena?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 10, 2021)

nope, I've never really considered having her but I do think she's underrated and cute

Cherry?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

yup, she was one of my favourites in NL, then she moved away but i got her again as a starter on NH ♡

patty?


----------



## Toska (Mar 10, 2021)

No, but I have her amiibo!

Butch?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 11, 2021)

Nope, I’ve considered him before as I love dogs and think he’s quite cute but his eyebrows are just a bit too angry  

Flora?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 11, 2021)

yup, she was a forced move-in 

stu?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 11, 2021)

nope, I don't think I have

Norma?


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes

Sandy?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 11, 2021)

Nope!

Lucy?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 11, 2021)

nope

gala?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 11, 2021)

yeah I've had her once before for a short time, I think it was in NL

Rex?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2021)

Nope!

Merry?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 13, 2021)

nope, she always shows up when i'm island hopping though 

axel?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

nope.

Static?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't think so. 

Sterling?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 15, 2021)

nope

buzz?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 15, 2021)

Nope!

Alice ?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 15, 2021)

No not yet

dom ?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 15, 2021)

Nope!

Sherb?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 15, 2021)

omg, so many times! he is everywhere, i'll move him out and he will just randomly move in again later or show up on a bunch of islands it freaks me out 

henry?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

Nope! I've never had a frog villager before. 

Stella?


----------



## Toska (Mar 15, 2021)

Not yet! I like her design, though!

Avery?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

No, but he seems pretty awesome. 

Penelope?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 16, 2021)

nope, I don't think I have

freckles?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 16, 2021)

Nope.

Lily?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

yup, for like 10 minutes until i moved her out to get genji lol

boomer?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 16, 2021)

ugh no i wish he’s amazing! 

Mira?


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 16, 2021)

yup! she was in my brothers NL town for a long time!

grizzly?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

yeah for a few weeks on my 2nd island and for 4 days on my current island

groucho?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 16, 2021)

No i haven’t

Nate?


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

Nope!

Amelia?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

nope, she's very snazzy so maybe one day ☆

deli?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2021)

No, but he has a cute design so I'd love to have him at some point. 

Tangy?


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2021)

I used to have Tangy back on NL until I took a break playing NL for a long while and then when I returned to the game again, her house was gone. I hope to have her as a villager again in NH since she's my fave.

Ketchup?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 16, 2021)

Nope

Olivia?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

yup, she was one of my 1st amiibos so i scanned her into NL years ago and still have her to this day ♡

fang?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 16, 2021)

Yesssss!!! omg one first villagers on the Game Cube ugghh i loved him

Daisy?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

nope, my island would be covered in fleas lol

pierce?


----------



## deana (Mar 16, 2021)

Nope. 

Pango?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Nope.
Tipper?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2021)

I had her for a while in New Leaf. 

Bill?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 17, 2021)

Nope, he visited my campsite on NH a few months ago and I thought about trying to get him to move but wasn’t sure at the time who I was willing to replace

Maddie?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 17, 2021)

Nope!

Cranston?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

nope, i like his design though ☆

piper?


----------



## lxXW0LFIEXxl (Mar 17, 2021)

Mink777 said:


> No
> 
> Marcel?


No


Cube?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 17, 2021)

Nope, but I think have his amiibo card.

Teddy?


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 17, 2021)

yup, i didn’t like him very much though, sorry teddy!

kabuki?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

yeah he didn't stay on my island long since i swap villagers a lot, but i did love having him around 

anicotti?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 18, 2021)

yeah, I had her briefly in an old NL town, thought she was quite sweet!

Claudia?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2021)

maybe? i honestly can’t remember lol.

benjamin?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 25, 2021)

Nope. 

Kitty?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 26, 2021)

I don’t think I have ever had Kitty.

Ankha?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 26, 2021)

yup, only because she was popular and i was curious as to why but i didn't like her and i ended up giving her away 

nate?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes!  I think he was my first new move-in in New Leaf?  He really grew on me!

Ozzie?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 26, 2021)

Never had any of the koalas.

Hugh?


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2021)

yeah! 

murphy?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

yup, for about 2 weeks, he was such a lit villager i shout get him again

gayle?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 27, 2021)

nope don’t think I have, she’s sweet for an alligator though

Stitches?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

yup, for sooo long, i replaced him with marty but now i kinda miss him 

sally?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

Nope,

Pudge?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 27, 2021)

No, 

Bill


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes in New Leaf

Freya?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 27, 2021)

No,

Sherb (I think that's his name)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

Nope

Lolly?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

yeah a few times

eunice?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 27, 2021)

No, 

Tammy


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

No

Blaire?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 27, 2021)

Yeah had for a little while about a month ago

Dobie?


----------



## Stnh (Mar 27, 2021)

JemAC said:


> Yeah had for a little while about a month ago
> 
> Dobie?


No, 

Bob


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

no

Jambette?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 27, 2021)

Nope

ankala?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

No,

Clay?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 28, 2021)

Actually no.

Olive?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 28, 2021)

nope but I'd probably take her if I found her while island hopping

deli?


----------



## Sid (Mar 28, 2021)

No but I have to say they are really cute compared to other monkeys.

Norma ?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 28, 2021)

nope but she is cute 

lolly?


----------



## biscuitapollo (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes 

Diva


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Mar 28, 2021)

No 

Murphy?


----------



## deana (Mar 29, 2021)

Nope 


Stella?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2021)

i honestly can’t remember lol. 

poncho?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 30, 2021)

nope!

Punchy?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

yup

pietro?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 30, 2021)

YES I loved him! I just moved him out actually. But he's one of my all time faves.

Peewee?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 30, 2021)

No and I can’t say I have plans to change that 

Scoot?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

i honestly can’t remember lol.

freya?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 31, 2021)

yup, she was in my NL town for a while

pippy?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 31, 2021)

Nope!

Willow?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 31, 2021)

nope, she's cute though 

merry?


----------



## Toska (Mar 31, 2021)

Nope! She is however extremely cute.

Snooty?


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

nope.

bud?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2021)

Bud is actually the reason I joined this site, since he was moving away and I figured I'd try finding someone who wanted him.

Leonardo?


----------



## KAnimalover12345678910 (Apr 9, 2021)

Fauna?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

yeah! 

barold?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 10, 2021)

Nope! 

Marshal ?


----------



## buny (Apr 10, 2021)

yes, he's one of my favorites currently on my island! ^^

Rocket?


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

Nope!

Shep?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

yeah! 

mott?


----------



## Merielle (Apr 10, 2021)

Yep!  I sent him a lot of letters telling him to clean his room ahaha

Baabara?


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 10, 2021)

Nope! There's only a few sheep I like.

Pinky?


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2021)

Yep! I adore her. 

Hans?


----------



## JemAC (Apr 11, 2021)

Nope, think I've only come across him island hopping

Julian?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2021)

I had him for years in New Leaf. 

Vesta?


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 11, 2021)

never had her before actually!

bones?


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 11, 2021)

Have him right now and I looooooove him!

Felicity?


----------



## Toska (Apr 11, 2021)

Yep! In my original NL town! I loved her so much. 

Merengue?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 11, 2021)

No, but I do think she's very adorable.  

Bunnie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes 

Sydney?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2021)

I remember having her in City Folk. 

Coco?


----------



## xara (Apr 12, 2021)

yeah! 

roscoe?


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 12, 2021)

No

Kevin?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 12, 2021)

Nope

Bertha?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2021)

I have her in my New Leaf town. 

Elmer?


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 12, 2021)

No

Has anyone else had the misfortune of having Curly as a villager?


----------



## Vanida (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes...

Agnes?


----------



## Toska (Apr 14, 2021)

No, not yet!

Avery?


----------



## deana (Apr 17, 2021)

No I don't think so

Ellie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep, I even have her Amiibo card ^-^

Baabara ?


----------



## JemAC (Apr 18, 2021)

Nope, I've considered her a few times but not had her yet

Cherry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2021)

She's on my island right now. 

Ellie?


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 19, 2021)

Nope!

Chai?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2021)

yeah! i have her on my island rn, actually. ^_^

rolf?


----------



## JemAC (Apr 24, 2021)

Nope, I don't think I have

Hugh?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

Had Peggy twice on my current new horizons island.

Tybalt?


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 24, 2021)

Yup! One of only two times I've had a tiger villager, in ACNH (for a while at least).

Ketchup?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't think I have 

Genji?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2021)

I seem to remember having him in Gamecube for a short time. 

Buzz?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't think so!

Maple?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

no, which is a shame - they are cute

Lopez?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

No.

Erik?


----------



## deana (Apr 25, 2021)

Yep! I have him currently in NH

Bam?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

yes! 

gigi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

Never had her. 

Lily?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nope

Julian?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

I had him for years in New Leaf. 

Hans?


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2021)

yeah. 

kevin?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2021)

Nope.

Lyman?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 15, 2021)

Nope

Lobo?


----------



## deana (May 15, 2021)

Nope

Bunnie?


----------



## Looigi (May 15, 2021)

Nope

Raymond?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2021)

No,

Lolly?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2021)

Yeah, she's still in my first New Leaf town!

Ketchup?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 22, 2021)

Nope.

Frobert?


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

I believe in one of my _many _CF towns, yeah!

Kyle?


----------



## deana (May 23, 2021)

I think so! 

Rhonda?


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

nope

axel?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2021)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2021)

no

yuka?


----------



## Toska (Jun 4, 2021)

Nope!

Skye?


----------



## Parkai (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes!
Kyle?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 4, 2021)

yea!!! in my nh town now!


walker?


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

Nope!

Lucky?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 5, 2021)

Nope

Filbert?


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

Yep! He’s on my current NH island.

Marshal?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 5, 2021)

Not in a mainline game, but I've had him in Pocket Camp.

Gladys?


----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 5, 2021)

nope!

Chadder?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

yeah! 

kevin?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 7, 2021)

Nope.

Hamlet?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 7, 2021)

Nope!

Fang?


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep! He’s on my current NH island.

Pekoe?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep!

Cranston?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 8, 2021)

Nope!

Phoebe?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes, she just left my island 

Astrid?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 8, 2021)

Nope!

Peanut?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 8, 2021)

Yep, she's currently living on my island 

Kiki?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 8, 2021)

Nope!

Freya?


----------



## Moritz (Jun 8, 2021)

Nope (edit: actually yes, back in new leaf I think)

Limberg?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 8, 2021)

Nope! 

Dizzy?


----------



## Toska (Jun 8, 2021)

Not yet!

Maggie?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 8, 2021)

nope!

stella?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 8, 2021)

I don't know if it counts, but I had her on Pocket Camp, and I actually love Stella! 

Savannah?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 8, 2021)

I have, but unfortunately it wasn't for very long.

Winnie?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 9, 2021)

Nope!

Peaches?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 9, 2021)

Hard to say.. I don't think I have!

Greta?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 9, 2021)

nope

Mira?


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

Yep! In my NL town.

Mint?


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't think I have before!

Dobie?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 9, 2021)

Nope!

Drift?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 10, 2021)

nope nope! but i ever see him on my campsite, both acnl and acnh.


groucho?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 10, 2021)

Nope! But I always thought he seemed like a pretty cool villager!

Zucker?


----------



## Toska (Jun 10, 2021)

Nope! I’ve saw him on a few NMT Islands, though.

Fang?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2021)

No.

Paula?


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

I was moving her in via amiibo until I saw the tooth.

Megan?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes and i just invited her on my new island :]


Kidd?


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2021)

yeah! 

blanche?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2021)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Merielle (Jun 13, 2021)

Yep!  She was one of my starting five in New Leaf.

Spork?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 13, 2021)

Nope!!

Deirdre?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2021)

No.

Dom?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 14, 2021)

No. I want him so badly! (Because his sad eyes lol)

Lyman?


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

Nope! Don’t intend on having him, either.

Spike?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2021)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 15, 2021)

Nope

Lobo?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes, he's on my island!

Kiki?


----------



## ChrissyAndFrancineLover (Jun 19, 2021)

No,but i do have her amiibo card.

Tangy?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 19, 2021)

Sadly, No ;-;

Dotty?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 20, 2021)

Nope!

Chow?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2021)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 21, 2021)

Seastar said:


> No.
> 
> Lyman?



Nope.

Cobb?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 21, 2021)

Nope thank god...

Croque?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2021)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## ``` (Jun 22, 2021)

I used to have Tangy back in ACNL until she moved away. I would like to have Tangy in New Horizons if I ever see her on a mystery island sometime.

Merengue?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

yes! i actually have her on my island rn; she moved in yesterday. :’o

charlise?


----------



## Merielle (Jun 24, 2021)

Yep!  She was my first sisterly villager in New Leaf.

Boyd?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 17, 2021)

Nope.

Gloria?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 17, 2021)

I've had her in my New Leaf town! She stuck around for a while, too!

Cyd?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 17, 2021)

Nope!

Bree?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 17, 2021)

Yep! She was in my New Leaf town as well! Love the mice!

Iggly?


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

Not yet!

Avery?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes, he was in my NL town!

Flurry?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 18, 2021)

Yep, in NL.

Rodeo?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 18, 2021)

Yep, I currently have him in New Horizons!

Gladys?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 18, 2021)

I've had her in New Leaf as well!

Samson?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

Never

Tipper?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes, she was in my New Leaf town for a while!

Wolfgang?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes! He was on an old NH island of mine! Still miss him.

Curlos?


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

No, but I think I have his amiibo card!

Winnie?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

No

Drift?


----------



## Jackiechu (Jul 19, 2021)

Nuh-uh 

How about Raddle?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 19, 2021)

No

T-Bone?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 20, 2021)

No, but I'd like to have him. Hes adorable!

Kid Cat?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 20, 2021)

No, I don't think so. I'd like him though.

Static?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 20, 2021)

Nope!

Kyle?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 20, 2021)

A few times I've had him

Hamlet?


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 20, 2021)

Yep, on a previous island!

Peggy?


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2021)

Haven’t had her!

Filbert?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes! The first ever villager I met I believe, back in NL

Bam?


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 22, 2021)

No

Lyman?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

No

Celia?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2021)

No.

Lobo?


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 23, 2021)

nope

Judy?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

No, although she did come to my campsite once.

Sylvia?


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

i believe so. 

rilla?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2021)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 23, 2021)

Nope

Claude?


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Nope!

Kyle?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 23, 2021)

Yup!

Fang?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 23, 2021)

Nope!

Monty?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2021)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 24, 2021)

Sadly no 

Marty?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 24, 2021)

Nope, not yet!

Biff?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes, I have him right now! He's best boy <3

Toby?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2021)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I had her in Wild World or City Folk

Jambette?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 25, 2021)

No

Gigi?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2021)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 25, 2021)

Nope.

Chelsea?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 25, 2021)

Nope

Marshal?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 25, 2021)

Nope! 

Lily?


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2021)

Nope! I think I have her amiibo card, though?

Fang?


----------



## Meadows (Jul 25, 2021)

No
Eunice


----------



## Stikki (Jul 26, 2021)

No

Tank?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 27, 2021)

No

Opal?


----------



## deana (Jul 28, 2021)

Nope. 

Willow?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah. I got her in NL from a camp visit and I liked her too much to let her go in either NL or NH so now she is a mainstay. Then I kept Frita/Curlos and put them all together in the same housing in both games to have them be sheep friends.

Buck?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 28, 2021)

Nope

Julian?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 28, 2021)

I've had almost everyone, so... yes, I did have Julian for some time.

Woolio? (no, it's not a mistake )


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2021)

Nope.

Ace?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 28, 2021)

No

Limberg?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 31, 2021)

MadisonBristol said:


> No
> 
> Limberg?



I don't think so 

Carmen? (the rabbit, not the mouse)


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes, she is one my favorite villagers! I have her in NL and NH.

Aurora?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)

yep shes cute

flurry?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

Yessss, she's my baby!

Freckles?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 1, 2021)

No

Deirdre?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

No

Charlise?


----------



## Tear-kun (Aug 1, 2021)

I haven't! Very cute though!

Patty?


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2021)

Don’t believe so!

Marina?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 1, 2021)

Nope!

Lopez?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 2, 2021)

No. My bf always has him in his games though, so sometimes it feels like it haha

Molly?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2021)

Sadly, no.

Miranda?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 3, 2021)

No

Bud?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes, he's actually the reason I joined this forum in the first place. 

Leonardo?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 3, 2021)

No

Soleil?


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

nope, but i have an ex best friend of that name
croque ?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't think so.

Jane? The ORIGINAL one?


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2021)

Nope!

Skye?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 4, 2021)

Nope

Rodeo?


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

nope but ive considered him for his sheer mystique

lily ?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 4, 2021)

Sadly not

Drift?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 5, 2021)

No

Daisy?


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

Nope

Goldie?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 5, 2021)

No

Lolly?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, she's still in my very first New Leaf town!

Olivia?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 5, 2021)

Unfortunately no

Ankha?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2021)

I've had her at least once in every game besides NH

Peggy?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes, she's in my other New Leaf town.

Curly?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 7, 2021)

No

Snooty?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

Yep! I just had them move out actually.

Hippeaux?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 7, 2021)

No

Spork/Crackle?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2021)

No I haven't! I find it real cool how the name changes in the regions though, never knew that happened for villager name. :0

Naomi?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Nope, had to google her to see who she was.

Pietro?


----------



## JemAC (Aug 8, 2021)

Nope, he’s visited my campsite on NH but didn’t stay

Tangy?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

No

Violet?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Nope, I don't know who they are!

Snooty?


----------



## Moritz (Aug 8, 2021)

For a very short while as they were an autofill
I did like them. Just not dreamie material

Kidd?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2021)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

No

Freckles?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2021)

No, but I have her Amiibo card.

Kiki?


----------



## BakaRina (Aug 10, 2021)

I had Kiki on my island for a while. 

Rodney?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes. Ugh. Though I came to appreciate his friendship with my fave, Flurry.

Hamlet?


----------



## ChrissyAndFrancineLover (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes i had him in NL once,he's adorable.

Ankha?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah, I had her in New Leaf for a while. What an icon. 

Lucky?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 12, 2021)

No, only in my campsite.

Fauna?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes, I had her in my old New Leaf town.

Canberra?


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 12, 2021)

No :c

Ken?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 12, 2021)

No ;<
stitches?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

YES!!  He's a cutie-patootie.

Tiara?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 13, 2021)

Nope

Croque?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

No.

Poppy?


----------



## virgocrossing (Aug 13, 2021)

yes, she’s adorable! one of my all-time favourite villagers for sure 

curly?


edit: ninja’d :d


----------



## Mayor Tea (Aug 14, 2021)

Nope!


Elvis?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 14, 2021)

Yesss!

Bud?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes

Mac?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 14, 2021)

No.

Celia?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 15, 2021)

Yep!

Apollo?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes, I think in City Folk.

Grizzly?


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

No but I searched him up and I’m in love, so thank you

Dom?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 15, 2021)

No, but he is my birthday twin and I would like him someday.

Egbert?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, but only for a short while.

Pironkon?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 16, 2021)

No

Katt?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2021)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 17, 2021)

Nope

Gala?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2021)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 20, 2021)

nope

Cleo?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 20, 2021)

Nope

Annalise?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2021)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 20, 2021)

Sadly no

Olivia?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2021)

Yep, I had her in City Folk and now she's on my island.

Lyman?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 20, 2021)

Nope

Freya?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 20, 2021)

No

Audie?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2021)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 21, 2021)

Nope!

Freckles?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2021)

No, but I have her Amiibo card.

Miranda?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't think so.

Zell?


----------



## Jewli (Aug 23, 2021)

Yep! 

Caroline?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 23, 2021)

I wish, but no

Pecan?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 29, 2021)

Nope, but I’ve seen here on at least one villager hunt.

Patty?


----------



## deana (Aug 29, 2021)

Nope. 

Plucky?


----------



## amemome (Aug 29, 2021)

nope.
Wolfgang?


----------



## peachmilke (Aug 29, 2021)

nope! 
pudge?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 30, 2021)

Nope

Cranston?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 30, 2021)

No

Charlise?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 30, 2021)

No

Pippy?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2021)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 30, 2021)

no

Bam?


----------



## Telula (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes.

Bones?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 31, 2021)

No

Benjamin?


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2021)

Not yet!

Lucky?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 1, 2021)

No.

Nan?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes

Sherb?


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2021)

Nope!

Dom?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 1, 2021)

Unfortunately not

Croque?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 1, 2021)

No

Alli?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 3, 2021)

Can't be 100% sure, but I think not?

Patty?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 3, 2021)

No

Spork/Crackle?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes. Crackle to me, cos uk.

Tipper?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 4, 2021)

No and I don't think I've ever come across him whilst playing either. 

Whitney?


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2021)

Nope! Wouldn’t mind having her, though!

Tiffany?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 4, 2021)

Yep, I have her right now

Francine?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 5, 2021)

No, but I have Chrissy

Ursula?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

No.

Lobo?


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2021)

nope 

mitzi?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2021)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes in NL

Toby?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

Nope.

Mac?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 6, 2021)

Nope!

Pekoe?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2021)

No.

Bob?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes

Bones?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 6, 2021)

No

Gigi?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 7, 2021)

No

Frobert?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2021)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 7, 2021)

No

Olivia


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes.

Soleil?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 8, 2021)

No

Hamlet?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 8, 2021)

No

Vesta?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 8, 2021)

No

Kitty


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes

Butch?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 8, 2021)

Nope, but he is a pretty cool villager!

Fang?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes! He’s a cool wolf!  

Lobo?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 8, 2021)

No

Punchy


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes, probably my second favorite cat behind Rudy.

Raymond?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2021)

No.

Bob?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes! He's in my GameCube town!

Pinky?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 9, 2021)

No

Tom


----------



## BakaRina (Sep 9, 2021)

Nope.

Kid Kat?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah, he used to live on my island.

Sherb?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope

Chevre?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2021)

No.

Nan?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 10, 2021)

No

Bella?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2021)

No.

Rooney?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 11, 2021)

Yes. I called him my fake jock.

Walt?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2021)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 13, 2021)

I had to Google him, definitely have not!

Margie?


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

yes! i’ve had her in new horizons for over a year now. <3

boris?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 13, 2021)

Nope

Hamphrey?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 13, 2021)

No
Kitty


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't think so.

Cheri?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 15, 2021)

No

Bluebear?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 16, 2021)

No

Felicity


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2021)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't think so, but I'm not sure.

Jacques?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 17, 2021)

No

Tank?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2021)

No.

Cyrano?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 18, 2021)

no

cyd?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 18, 2021)

No

Alice?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 18, 2021)

No
Merry


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2021)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## ILoveDom (Sep 27, 2021)

No

Apple?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2021)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 27, 2021)

No, but so cute 

Melba?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 30, 2021)

No, never had any Koalas but she is adorable.

Walt?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2021)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Oct 2, 2021)

nooope

moe?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2021)

No, but I think I have his Amiibo card.

Hazel?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 2, 2021)

Nope but I have her amiibo card!

Lucky?


----------



## Orius (Oct 3, 2021)

Yep, on Pocket Camp.

Frita?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 4, 2021)

Nope

Curlos?


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Oct 4, 2021)

nope dont have him

tex?


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 4, 2021)

Nope. 

Annalisa?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 4, 2021)

Annalisa is so cute, but I haven't had the pleasure of encountering her yet! ☹❤

Ribbot?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2021)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

Nope.

Agent S?


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 5, 2021)

No. Jitters?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2021)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 6, 2021)

Nope

Blanche?


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

Nope.

Cheri?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2021)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

yes! 

monique?


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

No.

Merry?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2021)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes. Pocket Camp.

Ruby?


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

yeah! 

tom?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2021)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't think so

Freckles?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2021)

No, but I have her Amiibo card.

Pate?


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 8, 2021)

nope

flo?


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Nope.

Poppy?


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2021)

yes! 

pekoe?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2021)

No.

Dom?


----------



## Merielle (Oct 10, 2021)

Nope!

Chester?


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

Nope.

Fauna?


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2021)

yes!! i had her in new leaf and she’s currently on my island in new horizons. :’)

dizzy?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2021)

Yeah, I remember having him in City Folk.

Roald?


----------



## dude98 (Oct 12, 2021)

No

Lyman


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah, he's still in my first New Leaf town.

Snake?


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

Nope.

Ruby?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2021)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 13, 2021)

Nope!

Cobb?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 13, 2021)

I had him at one point in New Leaf.

Big Top?


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Nah.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 14, 2021)

nope 

pashmina?


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

Yep.

Kiki?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't think so

Eloise?


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

Yep... Not really a fan of elephant villagers, but Eloise's kinda cute. Moved her out though.

Julia?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 14, 2021)

Nope! Not a big fan of ostrich villagers, but Julia isn’t that bad looking.

Gaston?


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 14, 2021)

Nope

Beardo?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 14, 2021)

Nope

Octavian?


----------



## Orius (Oct 15, 2021)

That's a negative.

Sylvana?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 15, 2021)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 15, 2021)

nope

broccolo?


----------



## Neb (Oct 15, 2021)

Who?

Melba?


----------



## Orius (Oct 15, 2021)

Nope, but she looks cute! Might have her someday.

Chief?


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2021)

yes!

skye?


----------



## deana (Oct 19, 2021)

I have her on my island right now actually!


Hornsby?


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 19, 2021)

Nope

Bones?


----------



## Beanz (Oct 19, 2021)

yes

mitzi?


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 19, 2021)

No.

Tabby?


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2021)

yeah! 

puck?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2021)

No.

Pate?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 20, 2021)

No

Olivia?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes! A long time ago in NL, I think :0

Sylvana?


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2021)

i don’t think so.

chops?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 20, 2021)

Very briefly lol

Daisy?


----------



## Tianna (Oct 21, 2021)

Nope lmao

Patty?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2021)

No.

Lucy?


----------



## Orius (Oct 21, 2021)

Nope.

Roald?


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 26, 2021)

no

Rodeo?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 26, 2021)

Nope.

Bill?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 26, 2021)

Negative

Zell?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes, briefly in NL. He left pretty quick though.

Fauna?


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Yep.

Fang?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes. Currently in my village, too.

Savannah?


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Nope.

Dom?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes. Currently in my village, too.

Bella?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah in NL

Katt?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes, in NL. First Sisterly villager.

Scoot


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Nope.

Diana?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2021)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2021)

Nope

Eugene?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 28, 2021)

No

Sydney?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 28, 2021)

No

Olivia?


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Nope.

Tiffany?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2021)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 28, 2021)

nope,

olaf?


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Nope.

Quillson?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 28, 2021)

Never

Joey?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2021)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Nope.

Lionel?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 29, 2021)

Sadly not

Bud?


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Nope.

Walker?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 29, 2021)

Nah

Cherry?


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2021)

No
Cesar?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2021)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2021)

No.

Diva?


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

No.

Amelia?


----------



## chamsae (Oct 30, 2021)

nope!

Lolly?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes, she's still in my first New Leaf town!

Kiki?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

No.

Al?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 30, 2021)

I wish, but no.

Violet?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Nope.

Chief?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2021)

No, sadly

Huck?


----------



## Merielle (Oct 30, 2021)

Nope!

Murphy?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2021)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

No.

Bob?


----------



## shellbell (Oct 30, 2021)

NO i wish T_T

Pango?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 30, 2021)

Nope

Maelle?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Nope.

Leonardo?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2021)

No.

Skye?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2021)

No

Agent S


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes! One of my favorites and long-time resident!

Kyle?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes, briefly in New Leaf. He moved out after I asked him to stay. I miss him.

Tutu?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

No, but I summoned her Amiibo a few days ago.

Renée?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2021)

No

Klaus?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

No.

Lopez?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 31, 2021)

Briefly in NL, he was cool.

Zell?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes. He left for the void a few days ago because no one wanted to adopt him...

Coco


----------



## b100ming (Oct 31, 2021)

No.

Wade?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 31, 2021)

Nope

Iggly?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 31, 2021)

Nope

Vivian?


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (Oct 31, 2021)

yes I have her on my island right now.

phil?


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 31, 2021)

Nope

Fuschia?


----------



## chamsae (Oct 31, 2021)

never, i dont even know what she looks like

Wart Jr.?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 1, 2021)

No

Croque?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

No

Ankha?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 1, 2021)

Nope. Never had her.

Chai?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

No.

Drago


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 1, 2021)

I think I had him for a short while in New Leaf.

How about best sheep girl Wendy?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 1, 2021)

I had in NH. She was the first villager to leave my island, however.

Monty?


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 1, 2021)

Don't believe so.

Pietro?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Nope, but I would love to have him someday.

Merry?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 1, 2021)

No

Rosie?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Yep. Multiple times for my giveaway.

Canberra?


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2021)

No
Etoile?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

No

Rasher?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Yep! Just had him a couple of hours ago (before moving him out).

Bella?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, and I love her. Her happy expression is just too pure.

Flip?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2021)

No, but he sounds familiar. Maybe I saw him on a mystery island...

Pate?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

I think I might have had him in Pocket Camp, so yes.

Alli?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 2, 2021)

Nope! 

Gayle?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

No

Bitty?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

nope, but i think i saw them on a mystery island recently

sprinkle?


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, and she is definitely my fave penguin!  I loved the little wiggle-her-puffy-butt motion whenever she was happy!

Rory?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

No 

Tabby?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2021)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2021)

I think so
Clay?


----------



## dude98 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes.
Gaston


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2021)

No.

Keaton?


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2021)

No
Bam?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

yeah, had him on my last island at some point

olaf?


----------



## your local goomy (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't believe so.

Octavian?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2021)

No.

Inkwell?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 5, 2021)

No, never got the opportunity.

Vesta?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 6, 2021)

No

Cookie?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2021)

Yeah, she's in my first New Leaf town.

Lobo?


----------



## StressedJess (Nov 6, 2021)

no

Roald?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2021)

Yeah, he's in my City Folk town!

Lolly?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes.

Lobo?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Nope

Bruce?


----------



## Looigi (Nov 7, 2021)

Nope

Erik?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep, I had him on a Christmas themed town in New Leaf lol

Celia?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 7, 2021)

No

Apple?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 8, 2021)

yep! 

deirdre?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2021)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes. She is in my town right now. Also, my first Peppy in the N64 game.

Tasha


----------



## Neb (Nov 10, 2021)

Nope.

Pietro?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2021)

No.

Dom?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

Nope

Maggie?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2021)

No

Octavian?


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2021)

Nope.

Lyman?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2021)

Yep, he's still in my first New Leaf town.

Peggy?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2021)

No

Hopper?


----------



## aloe (Nov 10, 2021)

yes!

lucky?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes. He is currently in my town.

Marshal?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 11, 2021)

yes ive had marshal before, currently wondering if i want him on my island again 
how about 
Renee?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah, she was one of my starters.

Aurora?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 12, 2021)

No.

Roald?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes, a while ago.

Drago?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, I had him before Mac.

Goldie?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 13, 2021)

No

Benedict?


----------



## allainah (Nov 13, 2021)

nope

poncho?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2021)

No.

Maple?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Yep

Groucho?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 14, 2021)

No

Wart Jr?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2021)

No.

Paula?


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 14, 2021)

No

Daisy?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2021)

No

Bluebear?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2021)

No.

Skye?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

No

Soleil?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 16, 2021)

Yep

Frank?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2021)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 16, 2021)

Nope

Jay?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 17, 2021)

No

Cherri?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 18, 2021)

No.

Cherry?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

No
Yuka?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 18, 2021)

Nope

Megan?


----------



## Rinpane (Nov 18, 2021)

Nope.
Bonbon?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 18, 2021)

Yep

Axel?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 18, 2021)

No.

Dizzy?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

I think so
Deena?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2021)

Yeah, I have her in Wild World.

Pate?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 19, 2021)

No

Freckles?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 19, 2021)

nope

pashmina?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2021)

No.

Velma?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Nope

Nana?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 20, 2021)

No

Merry?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Yep

Opal?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 20, 2021)

No.

Frett?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Nope

Frita?


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2021)

no
Bertha?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes.

Olive?


----------



## ``` (Nov 21, 2021)

Never had Olive before.

Portia?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2021)

Yeah, in City Folk.

Snake?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 21, 2021)

No

Bertha?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Nope

Patty?


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes, in Wild World

Wart Jr.?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 21, 2021)

No

Jacob?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 21, 2021)

Negative

Sprinkle?


----------



## ``` (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes, she's still living a good life on my island.

Pecan?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2021)

No.

Pate?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 22, 2021)

Nope

Velma?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Nope

Axel?


----------



## ``` (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes, sadly he moved out of my island many months ago.

Merengue?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 23, 2021)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Yep

Sylvia


----------



## Stikki (Nov 23, 2021)

No

Apollo?


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2021)

No
Daisy?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 28, 2021)

No

Raddle?


----------



## Wow_Life_ (Nov 28, 2021)

*Nope~*

*Cube¿*


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 28, 2021)

Nope

Avery?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, and he is still on my NH island.

Cece?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 29, 2021)

Nope

Lolly?


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, but she's only in one of my New Leaf towns.

Mint?


----------



## Dork (Nov 29, 2021)

I haven't!





Cyrano?


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes

Phil?


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2021)

No
Cranston?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes, for a short time in New Horizons

Simon?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2021)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## wenee (Dec 4, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes!

Kody?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 4, 2021)

Nope.

Ike?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2021)

No.

Velma?


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 4, 2021)

i dont think so. definitely not in recent titles at least. 

sasha?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 4, 2021)

Nope, but I do have his amiibo card!

Shino?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 4, 2021)

Soon...

Megan?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 4, 2021)

No

Zucker?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 5, 2021)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep, he's currently on my NH island now!

Octavian?


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2021)

No
Dizzy?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe once in Wild World...he hated me 

Tia?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 6, 2021)

No.

Lobo?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes, for a while in City Folk

Jitters?


----------



## Jackiechu (Dec 19, 2021)

nah, I wish I did have em though.

Chops?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 19, 2021)

Nope. 

Truffles?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 19, 2021)

Nope, never a fan of pigs.

Lily?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2021)

Sadly, no.

Lyman?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 20, 2021)

Hell no

Daisy?


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 21, 2021)

Only back in the older games.

Claude?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2021)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2021)

No
Zoe?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 25, 2021)

No

Annalise


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 25, 2021)

Nope

Sly?


----------



## boring (Dec 25, 2021)

surprisingly not

o'hare?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 27, 2021)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes! I have her right now and keeping her.

Bob?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 27, 2021)

Nope

T-Bone?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 27, 2021)

No

Lyman?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 28, 2021)

No

Rodeo?


----------



## Clock (Dec 28, 2021)

no
Ozzie?


----------



## awkwardvillager64 (Dec 28, 2021)

No
Winnie?


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 29, 2021)

Never

Cole?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2021)

No.

Curly?


----------



## Neorago (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, he’s currently in my WW town.

Cousteau?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 29, 2021)

Nope

Walt Jr?


----------



## Sprinklebun (Dec 30, 2021)

Nope!

Tom?


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm afraid not

Kabuki?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 31, 2021)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 31, 2021)

Yes she's currently on my island.

Beardo?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2021)

I want to say I have, but it was for my one spare NL game that I barely kept up with. So whenever I would play there would be another random move out/in. The ones I remember the most are Limburg and Moose. Those two mouses had some really strange faces. Especially Moose. His eyebrow was stuck in a state of confusion/intrigue. It was weird lol. 

So maybe...

Ever had Punchy?


----------



## weynonpriory (Dec 31, 2021)

No

Eugene?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2021)

No
Hazel?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes, I once had her in New Leaf.

Bob?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes!

Tangy?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 5, 2022)

I actually got her in NL from one of my first campsite visits. Or maybe it was the first one I actually bothered with. She was just too cute not to invite.

Ever had Butch?


----------



## catra (Jan 5, 2022)

Nope

Coco?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes, she's currently living in one of my New Leaf towns.

Gonzo?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Negative

Sasha?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 5, 2022)

No, but I want him. But I don't know who to get rid of, if only we could have 15 villagers again.

Judy?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 5, 2022)

I will eventually...

Chrissy?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2022)

No.

Gabi?


----------



## ``` (Jan 6, 2022)

Never had Gabi before.

Ione?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes, I have her right now.

Wolfgang?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 6, 2022)

Nope

Zell?


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2022)

no
lopez?


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 6, 2022)

nope

genji


----------



## catra (Jan 7, 2022)

nope

Pango?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 7, 2022)

Only in the older games.

Kevin?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 7, 2022)

No, I don't think so.

Rosie?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2022)

In Wild World, yes.

Tangy?


----------



## gigii (Jan 7, 2022)

yes in my old town

my beloved tammy (not the monkey)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 8, 2022)

Yes once in my 3rd or 4th copy of acnl! 

Bunnie?


----------



## gigii (Jan 8, 2022)

nope never but shes cute

apple?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 8, 2022)

Currently a resident on my 2nd town of Rainbow!
Greta?


----------



## dawny (Jan 8, 2022)

Nope!

Antonio


----------



## Stikki (Jan 10, 2022)

Nope.

Zoe?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2022)

No.

Toby?


----------



## Clock (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah
etoile


----------



## Stikki (Jan 15, 2022)

Nah

Curlos?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 15, 2022)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

Nope! Bluebear?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2022)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes! Frita?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 19, 2022)

No. Frett?


----------



## Alaina (Jan 22, 2022)

No. Poncho?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nope. Kody?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2022)

Only in the older games

Purrl?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nope, but I wish! She's so precious.
Ankha?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2022)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2022)

Yes, older games.

Francine?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

Nope!

Apollo?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes, on older games though! I love him.

Mac?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 25, 2022)

Nope. Keaton?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes, he used to live on my island.

Lyman?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 25, 2022)

Nope. Moe?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 26, 2022)

Nope.

Rooney?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2022)

No.

Paula?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 26, 2022)

No

Walker?


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

don’t think so.

marlo?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2022)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2022)

He lived next to my house in City Folk. One of my favorite villagers.

Flora?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

I did.

Poppy?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

No.

Fauna?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2022)

She was in my New Leaf town for a while. 

Tucker?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Nope

Dotty?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2022)

No.

Toby?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Nope

Rosie?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes, in Wild World.

Tangy?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes~

Marshal?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Feb 3, 2022)

No

Diana?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 3, 2022)

Not yet
Pate?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2022)

Yeah, she used to live in my first New Leaf town but then moved without my permission...

Miranda?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

No

Shino?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 5, 2022)

No

Wolfgang?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 5, 2022)

Yes! Fang?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2022)

I might have had him in Gamecube? I have a vague memory of him being in my town, so I'm guessing he was in one of the last two villager slots and didn't stay for very long. 

Carrie?


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 5, 2022)

...Who? 

Etoile?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2022)

No, but I have her card now

Toby?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Nope

Maple?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2022)

No, which is a bit ironic considering my username.

Sprocket?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2022)

No

Eunice?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

probably. 

bob?


----------



## Beanz (Feb 7, 2022)

surprisingly never, but i want him.

dobie?


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes! He’s on my current island :] Grandpa wolf is so cute.

Shino?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 7, 2022)

Not yet, I have her card and I'm cycling villagers so one day she will come to my island.
Butch?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes! Such a sweetheart. <3
Tangy?


----------



## islandprincess (Feb 7, 2022)

I unfortunately never had Tangy, but she is a nice villager.

Rosie?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, in Wild World.

Ketchup?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 7, 2022)

Nope. Molly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2022)

She was in my New Leaf town for a while. 

Kiki?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, she's in everything in my signature haha

Cherry?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes. She was actually one of my two starting villagers for New Horizons. She’s gone now, though.

Bones?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

yeah! i had him in wild world, and in new leaf as well (i think lol). 

rio?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2022)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Feb 14, 2022)

No

Whitney?


----------



## Licorice (Feb 14, 2022)

No

Claudia?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 14, 2022)

No

Cleo?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2022)

No.

Peggy?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2022)

No, but I think her design is adorable! 

Another piggy, Gala?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes! She’s one of the few pigs that I like.

Chief?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 15, 2022)

Not yet
Benjamin?


----------



## deana (Feb 15, 2022)

Nope.

Henry?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 15, 2022)

Yep!
Goose?


----------



## Plume (Feb 15, 2022)

Yep! He's my oldest villager on my ACNH island.

Cally?


----------



## islandprincess (Feb 16, 2022)

Never had Cally.

Poppy?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 16, 2022)

Not yet
Have you ever had Samson the jock mouse?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2022)

i don’t think so. 

ruby?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 17, 2022)

YES! Just thought of inviting her to my campsite in NH, she has a special place in my heart. <3

Keaton?


----------



## allainah (Feb 17, 2022)

YES just had him and took so long to get rid of 

Naomi?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 18, 2022)

Nope!

Beau?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 18, 2022)

Not yet.
Alice?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 18, 2022)

Once, but it was a long time ago.

Mac?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 18, 2022)

no
Buzz?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 18, 2022)

Yes, on my Gamecube town.

Goose?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 19, 2022)

sadly yes, I had him as my starter villager

Roscoe?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 19, 2022)

No, but I wish 

Barold?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 19, 2022)

No
Kabuki?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 19, 2022)

No, but I was close. I ran into him twice in the same villager hunt one time and was very tempted to invite him. (Spoiler Alert: I didn't.)

Tom?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 19, 2022)

Yep, I loved him. 

Benjamin?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2022)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 19, 2022)

No

Tex?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 19, 2022)

Almost was about to get him once but I got Pinky instead that time.
Margie?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 19, 2022)

I have her right now

Biskit?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, he's such a cutie. <3

Butch?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2022)

No.

Dora?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 20, 2022)

I had her for years in City Folk. 

Midge?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

I had her a very long time ago in the Gamecube version.

Chief?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 20, 2022)

Yeah, had him in WW

Moe?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes, in New Leaf! And I'm about to invite him to my campsite in New Horizons.

Broccolo?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 21, 2022)

No but I did run into him in pocket camp.
Wendy?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 21, 2022)

Not yet
Flora?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes, in New Horizons.

Sasha?


----------



## islandprincess (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes. I have him on my New Horizons island right now. He’s actually one of my favorites.

Sherb?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 21, 2022)

Yeah
Flip?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2022)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Yep, in one of the older games.

Mac?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 22, 2022)

No.

Peppy?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

I’ve had lots of peppy villagers. Not my favorite personality type, though.

Bones?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 26, 2022)

Nope.

Biskit?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 26, 2022)

No
Fuchsia?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2022)

No, but I have her Amiibo card.

Cherry?


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2022)

yeah! 

chester?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nope.

Stitches?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes, I have his amiibo card and he lives on my island. I looove Stitches!

Goldie?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes, but only in Pocket Camp.

Daisy?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2022)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes!

Bluebear?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

No.

Poncho?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 28, 2022)

Not yet.
Drake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 28, 2022)

No, thank goodness.

Molly?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 1, 2022)

No.

Pate?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2022)

yeah, i think so! 

chops?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, unfortunately. >_<

Lucha?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, on an older version.

Jeremiah?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

Nope.

Moe?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes. 

Bea?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes! Such a cutie. <3

Mitzi?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2022)

yeah! 

tom?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2022)

No.

Hans?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

No.

Eugene?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes he was my VERY first smug villager way back in 2020. He was pretty cool reminded me of the Terminator because of the black jacket and glasses.

Molly?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 5, 2022)

Not yet
Piper?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 5, 2022)

Had her once, but then when she ran all over the place I lost interest. This was back when I was being too protective of my flowers. 

Francine?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 6, 2022)

No.

Gabi?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 6, 2022)

Nope

Pecan?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 6, 2022)

No

Simon?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 6, 2022)

No, but I love his design! 

Gladys?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes, as a starter villager.

Flora?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 6, 2022)

No. I turned her down so many times, not a fan for some reason.

Cube?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

no
Charlise?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 6, 2022)

No.

Paula?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

i don’t think so. 

dom?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah he still lives with me, he's walking in front of me while I'm typing this.
Erik?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Nope. 

Beau?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2022)

No.

Olivia?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes!

Ankha?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes, but only in the older games (mainly back in CF).

Nibbles?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 7, 2022)

A long time ago she was in my town. 

Marshal?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah
Hugh?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Yep, I loved him on my Gamecube version. He had the kiddie set!!

Chief?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

yeah. 

gayle?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, I love her. 

Bones?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, older games.

Al?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 8, 2022)

Yeah, I think in Wild World or City Folk.

Skye?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, in NH! Only for a little bit, though.

Whitney?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Not yet
Rodeo?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 8, 2022)

No.

Keaton?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, in New Leaf!

Apollo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 8, 2022)

No, but he's welcome in any of my towns. 

Anchovy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Nope.

Ace?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes! He lives in my GC town.

Kody?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 8, 2022)

No.

Maple?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2022)

i’m pretty sure i have, yeah.

frett?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

not yet
Static?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2022)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 9, 2022)

No

Derwin?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2022)

maybe? 

tiansheng?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 10, 2022)

No

Poppy?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes! I had her once in City Folk.

Hopkins?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 10, 2022)

No.

Shino?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 10, 2022)

No

Camofrog?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, in Wild World.

Murphy?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

Nope!

Carmen?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nope, but I wish! She's so cute.

Dotty?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 10, 2022)

Not yet
Admiral? (cranky bird)


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2022)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nope.

Moe?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 11, 2022)

No

Mathilda?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

No.

Roscoe?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 12, 2022)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Nope.

Melba?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes, older games

Spork/Crackle?


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

i don’t think so. 

pierce?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

No.

Coco?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 14, 2022)

No.

Gabi?


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

yeah. 

octavian?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 14, 2022)

Nope!

Boots?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 14, 2022)

no

Apollo?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 14, 2022)

No.

Keaton?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 14, 2022)

Nope.

Cousteau?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes!

Bunnie?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes, I have her in New Leaf! :]

Apollo? (CrazyMario64, I think I already know the answer XD)


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2022)

i’m pretty sure i have, yeah! 

wendy?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 15, 2022)

No.

Eunice?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

I wish
Pippy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes, in Wild World.

Chadder?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes in one of my New Leaf towns!

Felicity?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

Nope!

Merry?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

Not yet.
Sparro?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 16, 2022)

No

Audie?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

Kind of? I'm in the process of moving her in now actually
Miranda?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

hhng, i think so? 

pinky?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes! I've had Pinky before I found her on a mystery island tour.
Derwin?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 16, 2022)

Nope!

Ed?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

yeah. 

toby?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes! On my New Leaf and New Horizons towns!

Monty?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 17, 2022)

No(but my sister has him on new leaf and his house smashed her orchard )
Ricky?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 17, 2022)

No.

Anchovy?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 17, 2022)

No 
Lyman?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2022)

Yes, he still lives in my first New Leaf town.

Cherry?


----------



## stiitches (Mar 21, 2022)

Seastar said:


> Yes, he still lives in my first New Leaf town.
> 
> Cherry?


Yeah, she was a starter once. 

Zucker?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes! I had him in new leaf a long time ago.

Paolo?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 21, 2022)

Yep! He is in my secondary New Leaf town.

Frobert?


----------



## deana (Mar 21, 2022)

Nope.

Celia?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 22, 2022)

Not yet
Stella?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 22, 2022)

No.

Etoile?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 22, 2022)

No, but I finally have her card.

Tangy?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 22, 2022)

Yep! I had her in my old town themed off of fruits.

Flip?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 22, 2022)

He was in my New Leaf town for years. I think he was one of my starter villagers but it's been so long I can't really be certain.

Cube?


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

yeah!

shino?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 23, 2022)

Nope!

Blaire?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2022)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 23, 2022)

No but Hazel is really cool
Sasha?


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2022)

not yet!

bob?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2022)

Yeah, he's on my island!

Kiki?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2022)

She was in one of my Gamecube towns. 

Midge?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 24, 2022)

nope 

Cally?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2022)

No.

Rosie?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

No but I have her card.
Vesta?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 26, 2022)

Nope!

Moe?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 28, 2022)

No, I don't think so.

Limberg?


----------



## Xeleron (Mar 29, 2022)

No 

Portia?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 29, 2022)

No but I have her card.
Apple?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 29, 2022)

No.

Stitches?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2022)

I had him in City Folk.

Wolfgang?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

Yeah, I just kicked him out a few weeks ago.

Ellie?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 30, 2022)

Nope!

Champ?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2022)

No.

Pecan?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 30, 2022)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 30, 2022)

Once in New Leaf!

Puddles?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 31, 2022)

No and weirdly enough I'd never heard of Puddles before. 

Olivia?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 31, 2022)

Yep! She is in my Gamecube town right now!


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

Since you didn't ask about a villager, I'll just go with Toby from your theme. No. And I don't think I had Olivia either.

Étoile?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes! I adored her, she's still on my island in NL  

Felicity?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep, she's on my NH island!

Kid Cat?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 4, 2022)

Yeah, he used to live on my island and I kinda miss him.

Dom?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep! I still have Dom but I will swap him out when he finally decides to give me his photo...
Chabwick?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 6, 2022)

No, but I have his card now.

Sherb?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 6, 2022)

Yep, used to.
Violet?


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 6, 2022)

No.

Aurora?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

yeah! 

broffina?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

no
Hans?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2022)

hmmmmmmm I don't think so!

Skye?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 8, 2022)

Yeah, she still lives in my first New Leaf town!

Cyrano?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 8, 2022)

I think I had him once in Wild World! I do not even remember if he WAS in Wild World but if so I probably had him! He is the anteater thats yellow with the thick eyebrows right?

Henry?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes! I love Henry so much!
Daisy?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

yeah! 

bill?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 8, 2022)

Nope! But he is sooo cute!

Diva?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

Yesss
Chrissy?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, very briefly! 

Al?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 9, 2022)

No.

Velma?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 9, 2022)

No

Flora?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 10, 2022)

No but I have her card
Boomer?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2022)

yeah! 

alli?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 11, 2022)

No unless you count Happy Home Paradise.

Frank?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 11, 2022)

No
Timbra?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

Nope.  I haven’t even heard of them, lol.

Daisy?


----------



## S.J. (Apr 12, 2022)

Not yet! I haven't come across many dog villagers on mystery islands, including Daisy and Goldie! 

Gayle?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes, I love her!

Poppy?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 12, 2022)

No but I have her card
Ricky?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2022)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

yes! i had her in _new leaf_, and she was constantly asking to move out to the point that i just let her after a while. i don’t think she liked me (or maybe it was my town) very much. 

muffy?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 21, 2022)

Yep! She was a doll.

Coco?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 21, 2022)

no
Audie?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 21, 2022)

No, though I seem to encounter her
_constantly_ on mystery islands.

Maggie?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 22, 2022)

No! 

Mint?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2022)

No.

Hazel?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 23, 2022)

No
Shari?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 26, 2022)

No.

Ketchup?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 26, 2022)

Yep! She was once considered for my 2nd New Leaf town of Rainbow but was beat out by Caroline. Maybe I should have chosen ketchup........

Chelsea?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

I didn't sadly.

Shino?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

No.

Ankha?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 30, 2022)

No but I have her card
Marina?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 30, 2022)

Only had her for a short time when I was dream villager hunting. 

Katt?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2022)

No.

Kiki?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I did. But in ACNL.


Julian?


----------



## Plainbluetees (May 3, 2022)

Nope

Zucker?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 4, 2022)

Yeah, I did, in my recycling island.


Tiansheng?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2022)

No.

Sherb?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 5, 2022)

Yeah
Rodney?


----------



## MadisonBristol (May 6, 2022)

No.

Renée?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2022)

No.

Lolly?


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

I do, currently!!

Bones?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

Nope
Freya?


----------



## azurill (May 9, 2022)

Yea, had her on my main island might bring her back .

Bettina


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)

No.

Dora?


----------



## Sarabelle (May 18, 2022)

Yes! In City Folk. 

Hopkins?


----------



## vinnie (May 18, 2022)

I have him in my New Leaf town at the moment!

Moe?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2022)

No.

Tangy?


----------



## Gene. (May 19, 2022)

YES! One of my absolute favs, I had them on my GC town 

Tad?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 19, 2022)

No, but I have him in my campsite on PC and I love him!!

Huck?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2022)

Had him once and got his photo so he's okay. 

Sydney?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2022)

No , but plan on finding her at some point.

Cheddar?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2022)

No.

Dora?


----------



## Budgie (May 20, 2022)

No 

Apollo?


----------



## savvistyles (May 20, 2022)

Yes. 

Cleo?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2022)

No.

Lyman?


----------



## Gene. (May 26, 2022)

no, but i wish, he's so adorable

kid cat?


----------



## paleogamer11 (May 29, 2022)

Nope.

Louie?


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2022)

No.

Hans?


----------



## azurill (May 30, 2022)

No 

Cally ?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 30, 2022)

Nope.

Queenie?


----------



## S.J. (May 30, 2022)

I haven't, but I've been looking for an ostrich villager! 

Flora?


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2022)

No.

Dora?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 31, 2022)

Nope
Sprocket?


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

Yep.

Bones?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2022)

No.

Cookie?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes, in Wold World.

Claudia ?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 5, 2022)

I think so

Billy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2022)

No.

Miranda?


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 1, 2022)

Nope :] 

Limberg?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2022)

Yes, I had him a long time ago in New Leaf.

Rosie?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

On an older game, yes.

Mac?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 2, 2022)

Nope!

Azalea?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 2, 2022)

Nope but I do have her amiibo card.

Rod?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't think I did.

Dora?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes.

Mac?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2022)

No.

Filbert?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 19, 2022)

I don't think so.

Roswell?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 19, 2022)

Nope

Reneigh?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Yep.

Papi?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2022)

No.

Keaton?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2022)

Yep!

Bones?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, in New Leaf

Pippy?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

Nope.

Agnes?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2022)

No.

Filbert?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes. 

Big Top?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 23, 2022)

Nope.

Flora?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes. I liked her.

Tucker?


----------



## Kamex (Jul 24, 2022)

Yes, had him in New Leaf.

Diana?


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 24, 2022)

No

Buck?


----------



## Vintersol (Jul 24, 2022)

No.

Rocco?


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 24, 2022)

Vintersol said:


> No.
> 
> Rocco?


No

Roscoe?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 24, 2022)

Once I believe.

Papi?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2022)

No.

Timbra?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 26, 2022)

No.

Goldie?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 26, 2022)

No
Filbert?


----------



## Kamex (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes, had him in WW and he's one of my favorite squirrel villagers.

Champ?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes. I loved him. I even had a plush of him at one point.

Nan?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes, I have her in Wild World last I remember.

Monty?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2022)

Nope.

Chevre?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 31, 2022)

Not yet! 

Tybalt?


----------



## oddbear (Jul 31, 2022)

i don't think so

angus?


----------



## BakaRina (Aug 1, 2022)

No. 

Anabelle?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2022)

No.

Velma?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 1, 2022)

I don't think I've had any goat villagers yet, but she's very cute!

Pinky?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 1, 2022)

Yep! On my island now.

Admiral?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

Nope. 

Axel?


----------



## wubkitten (Aug 23, 2022)

Yes, in Animal Forest+ I recall.

CAT13?


----------



## Franny (Aug 23, 2022)

does that count? it's not a villager implemented in the game lol.

drago?


----------



## Gene. (Aug 23, 2022)

Nope!
Bones?


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2022)

yep!

hugh?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2022)

No.

Viché?


----------



## Geoni (Aug 28, 2022)

No. 

T-Bone?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 28, 2022)

No.

Norma?


----------

